# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Noticias deportivas...

## F. Lázaro

Bueno, abro este hilo para poder comentar todo lo referente a eventos deportivos y así no ir creando nuevos hilos cada vez que se quiera comentar algo referente a eventos deportivos.

Y como tal, abro el nuevo hilo con una noticia positiva para el deporte español.




> http://www.as.com/ciclismo/articulo/...asdascic_2/Tes
> *La Federación decide absolver a Alberto Contador*
> 
> *Competición comunicará este martes la resolución al ciclista, que podría volver este miércoles en la Vuelta al Algarve. UCI y AMA tienen un mes de plazo para decidir si recurren al TAS*
> 
> Alberto Contador ha sido absuelto de su positivo con 50 picogramos de clembuterol en el pasado de Tour de Francia. Así lo ha decidido este lunes el Comité de Competición de la Real Federación Española de Ciclismo (RFEC) y así se lo comunicará mañana al corredor madrileño, que queda libre de sanción, recupera su licencia federativa y no perderá su tercera victoria en la Grande Boucle.
> 
> El Comité de Competición está en estos momentos trabajando en la redacción de la resolución, que no se espera terminada hasta última hora de hoy. El texto absolutorio le será entregado mañana, en la sede de la Federación, a Alberto Contador o a sus representantes legales.
> 
> Contador podría volver a la competición a partir de ese momento y no descarta reaparecer esta semana misma en la Vuelta al Algarve (Portugal), que comenzará este miércoles y se celebrará hasta el próximo domingo. Su calendario 2011 contempla su participación en el Giro de Italia y el Tour de Francia


Bueno, al fin algo de luz al final del túnel injusto por otro lado.

Digo algo de luz, porque la UCI y la AMA presionada sobretodo por los sectores franceses, seguramente recurrirán dicha decisión al TAS con tal de se cargarse a Contador  :Mad: 

Esperemos que todo vaya correctamente y no haya por ahí entre esas decisiones futuras apretones de manos con guiños de ojos y algún talón en blanco entre medio  :Mad:

----------


## Luján

> *La Federación decide absolver a Alberto Contador*
> 
> *Competición comunicará este martes la resolución al ciclista, que  podría volver este miércoles en la Vuelta al Algarve. UCI y AMA tienen  un mes de plazo para decidir si recurren al TAS*



Bien, co** Bien!

Ya era hora de que finalizara esa casa de brujas.

A la UCI (alias Francia) no le gusta que los vecinos del sur ganen Tours.

----------


## pevema

Acabo de oir en la radio al Presidente de la Federación de ciclismo, que el Comité de competición está reunido esta tarde y que mañana se sabrá su decisión, así que no sé por que algunos medios van tan deprisa. Ojala sea como dice la noticia pero habrá que esperar.

----------


## ben-amar

Esperemos pues la decision, pero coincido con Lujan.
¡ya esta bien de atacar a los ganadores del SUR!

----------


## sergi1907

La Federación estima las alegaciones del corredor y le absuelve de las acusaciones de dopaje; la UCI y el AMA pueden recurrir. El ciclista tiene licencia para correr ya y es muy probable que mañana mismo tome la salida en la Vuelta al Algarve, en Portugal.

Dos semanas después de que el Comité de Competición de la Federación Española pidiera un año de sanción para Contador por su positivo en el pasado Tour y justo cinco días más tarde de que José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero dijera que no hay «razón jurídica» para condenar al ciclista madrileño, la Federación ha cambiado de opinión y comunicará hoy martes al corredor que queda absuelto y que puede empezar a competir ya. De hecho, el ciclista tiene intención de participar desde este miércoles en la Vuelta al Algarve. «Está animado a ir», dicen en su entorno. Ya está inscrito.

Aun así, el caso puede continuar. El veredicto de la Federación puede ser recurrido ante el Tribunal de Arbitraje del Deporte (TAS) por la Unión Ciclista Internacional (UCI) y la Agencia Mundial Antidopaje (AMA). Hay un mes de plazo para recurrir. Y el TAS no tiene fecha para decidir. En cualquier caso, el Tour, amo del ciclismo, querrá saber antes del inicio de su carrera (2 de julio) si Contador queda absuelto definitivamente.

El caso Contador se ha convertido en un asunto de Estado. Zapatero -el presidente del Gobierno por primera vez ha defendido públicamente a un deportista implicado en un caso de dopaje-, Mariano Rajoy, el Comité Olímpico Español y también el presidente de la Audiencia Nacional, Ángel Juanes, creen la versión del ciclista, que achaca su positivo a un solomillo contaminado. A ellos se ha sumado ahora la Federación Española. Contador es el segundo deportista del mundo absuelto tras dar positivo por clembuterol. El tenista de mesa alemán Dimitri Ovtcharov alegó, como el madrileño, contaminación alimentaria. Comió en China carne procedente de una res engordaba de forma ilegal. Su Federación le apoyó y la AMA no ha recurrido al TAS.

Contador se ha mantenido firme desde que se difundió la noticia de su positivo. Alegó y alega que el clembuterol procede de un solomillo adquirido en Irún e ingerido durante la segunda jornada de descanso del Tour. Al día siguiente, 21 de julio, dio positivo.

«Nunca en mi vida me he dopado. No sólo no me he dopado, sino que siempre me he rodeado de personas (ciclistas, médicos, preparadores...) que rechazasen tajantemente el uso de sustancias dopantes. Me he sometido a más de 500 controles y puedo decir con mucho orgullo que he ganado todas las carreras a base de duros entrenamientos, sudor, sangre y lágrimas. Con total honradez, me considero un auténtico ejemplo de limpieza», declaró en su escrito de alegaciones.


A la Vuelta al Algarve

Hoy le dirán que puede correr y que el Tour 2010 sigue siendo suyo: «Por el que me entrené, luché y sufrí lo que nadie más que mi familia conoce». Su mensaje no ha variado. Basa su inocencia en que ingirió el clembuterol de forma involuntaria y sin intención de mejorar el rendimiento: «La norma es clara: si un deportista demuestra cómo llegó la sustancia a su organismo y que carecía de falta o negligencia, como es mi caso, no debe ser sancionado. Es una regla sencilla que entiende cualquiera y que evita que se produzcan situaciones injustas a causa de la rigidez de la ley».

La Federación Española también lo ve ahora así. El artículo 296 de la ley antidopaje de la UCI contempla esa posibilidad: si el producto prohibido entra en el organismo de forma accidental, el deportista es declarado inocente.

Dos semanas atrás, el Comité de Competición de la Federación Española se fijó, en cambio, en otro artículo del código antidopaje de la AMA, el 2.1.1: «Corresponde a cada deportista asegurarse de que ninguna sustancia prohibida se introduzca en su organismo. El deportista es responsable de la presencia de cualquier sustancia prohibida que se detecte en sus muestras físicas». Y el castigo se eleva a dos años de suspensión, como le sucedió a la atleta española Josephine Onya. Por eso, hace quince días, el Comité de Competición propuso un año de castigo, una pena a medio camino.

Las reacciones políticas y judiciales no tardaron en llegar. La talla de Contador influyó: no es un gregario. El presidente de la Audiencia Nacional dijo que la ley antidopaje va contra derechos fundamentales y que no respeta la presunción de inocencia. Mientras la opinión pública hablaba de Contador, el Comité de Competición estudiaba las alegaciones presentadas por los abogados del ciclista, Andy Ramos y el suizo Roco Torricelli. Los defensores del corredor madrileño consideran demostrado que los controles sanitarios de la carne en España tienen fisuras, que Contador 'se dopó' de forma involuntaria y que ese mínimo nivel de clembuterol no le hizo ganar el Tour.

Además, se agarran a un precedente, el del tenista francés Richard Gasquet, absuelto por el TAS de su positivo por cocaína. Los abogados de Contador recogen una reflexión del TAS: «¿Es la intención del Código de la AMA reprochar a un tenista si besa a una extraña que ha conocido esa noche y que ha consumido cocaína?». La AMA responde que no. De ahí que Contador pregunte: «¿Es la intención del Código del AMA reprochar a un ciclista si consume carne en estas circunstancias?». Por ahí continuará el asunto Contador. Mientras, Contador ya tiene licencia, aunque provisional.

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/depor..._absuelto.html

----------


## ben-amar

Ole, ole y ole
Lo que me parece mentira es que habiendo temas tan importantes para el pais, presidente y jefe de opsicion solo se pongan de acuerdo en esto

----------


## sergi1907

> Ole, ole y ole
> Lo que me parece mentira es que habiendo temas tan importantes para el pais, presidente y jefe de opsicion solo se pongan de acuerdo en esto


Creo que eso demuestra el nivel de los políticos que tenemos :Frown:

----------


## pevema

> Ole, ole y ole
> Lo que me parece mentira es que habiendo temas tan importantes para el pais, presidente y jefe de opsicion solo se pongan de acuerdo en esto





> Creo que eso demuestra el nivel de los políticos que tenemos


Por favor, este es un hilo para el deporte. :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ben-amar

Mis disculpas, Pevema  :Embarrassment: ; tienes toda la razon  :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## REEGE

Lástima que sea contra un equipo español, pero Raúl, se convierte en el máximo goleador de la Champions League!!!!
Grande éste gran jugador, para mí el mejor jugador español de todos los tiempos...

----------


## ben-amar

> Lástima que sea contra un equipo español, pero Raúl, se convierte en el máximo goleador de la Champions League!!!!
> Grande éste gran jugador, para mí el mejor jugador español de todos los tiempos...


Es que tu eres muy joven  :Big Grin:  :Cool:

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/depor...lpepidep_1/Tes


Miércoles, 16/2/2011
ELPAÍS.COM

REPORTAJE: CICLISMO
"Aliviado y feliz", Contador corre de nuevo
Recuperada la licencia y con la sentencia absolutoria en el bolsillo, el ciclista compite desde hoy en la Vuelta al Algarve - Solo los ganaderos protestan abiertamente por la exculpación

CARLOS ARRIBAS - Madrid - 16/02/2011

Como en 2009, como en 2010, Alberto Contador iniciará su temporada competitiva, su camino hacia el Tour de Francia, al sur de Portugal, en la Vuelta al Algarve. Como entonces, en las dos ocasiones, tratará de ganarla. Será hoy cuando, con una etapa que comienza en Faro y termina en Albufeira, el triple ganador del Tour estrene con dorsal el maillot de su nuevo equipo, el Saxo Bank de Bjarne Riis, cuando vuelva a competir después de varios meses de reposo y entrenamientos.
En apariencia, la rutina de los últimos años; una marca de los campeones, que nunca se apartan de los hábitos que les van bien. En realidad, el final de una pesadilla.

"Han sido meses de aprensión y agobio", dice Contador, que ya ha recuperado su licencia de corredor profesional, suspendida provisionalmente desde que el 26 de agosto de 2010 la Unión Ciclista Internacional (UCI) le comunicara que en su orina se habían hallado restos de una sustancia prohibida, clembuterol. "Pero, obviamente, ahora estoy aliviado y feliz", dice el madrileño, que viajó a Portugal llevando también en el bolsillo la resolución del Comité de Competición, poco más de 30 folios, por la que se archiva el expediente que se le abrió el 8 de noviembre por presunto dopaje. Una copia de la misma también se envió desde la federación por fax a las oficinas de la UCI -la federación internacional, que delega en las nacionales la gestión disciplinaria del dopaje- y de la Agencia Mundial Antidopaje (AMA), la organización que fiscaliza la correcta aplicación del Código Antidopaje. Ambos organismos pueden recurrir el archivo del caso Contador ante el Tribunal Arbitral del Deporte (TAS), la última instancia de la justicia deportiva, pero ninguno avanzó sus intenciones. "Debemos estudiar con profundidad la resolución", indicaron en la UCI, donde subrayaron que tomaban nota del "cambio de opinión" del comité español, cuya instructora había propuesto hace dos semanas una sanción de un año para Contador. La AMA se limitó a recordar que, si la UCI tiene un plazo de 30 días para recurrir, ellos cuentan con tres semanas más.

De entre los múltiples comunicados y declaraciones de reacción, en su mayoría circunspectos, a una noticia que fuera de España se ha recibido con el escepticismo esperado -referencias varias en la prensa europea y estadounidense a cómo España protege a sus iconos deportivos-, solo uno es decididamente crítico. "Contador ha manchado el buen nombre de todo un sector para tratar de limpiar el suyo propio sin aportar prueba alguna", dice la nota de Asoprovac (asociación de ganaderos de vacuno), que se refiere a la defensa del ciclista, el argumento, aceptado por el comité, de que el clembuterol procede de un trozo de carne, de un solomillo de ternera, contaminado. Los ganaderos acusan a Contador de "faltar a la verdad" y recuerdan que de los 14.179 análisis a bovinos en 2010 no hubo en España ni un solo caso de clembuterol.

Las preocupaciones que impiden al mundo del ciclismo celebrar con cohetes la exculpación del mejor corredor de los últimos años van más allá de la carne. Se centran en el probable recurso de la AMA y la UCI. "Somos conscientes de esa posibilidad, por supuesto", dijeron ayer tanto Contador como Riis.

También es consciente de ello la federación española. Por ello se tomó el comité tanto tiempo en fundamentar y redactar su resolución, en justificar basándose en la reciente jurisprudencia, la aplicación del artículo 296 del Reglamento Antidopaje de la UCI, para que supere, llegado el caso, el escrutinio de los árbitros del TAS, un tribunal que -siempre recordando que cada asunto es un mundo y sus circunstancias- despellejó el año pasado a la Federación Española de Atletismo, que había absuelto de dopaje por clembuterol a Josephine Onyia, quien también alegó el consumo de carne contaminada. El TAS no atendió los razonamientos de la vallista española, basados en la presunción de inocencia, en la falta de voluntad dopante, en la nula capacidad dopante de la cantidad consumida, en la excepcional capacidad analítica del laboratorio de Colonia y en el habitual engorde fraudulento de ganado con clembuterol -parecidos argumentos a los de Contador-, y le suspendió durante dos años.

----------


## ben-amar

Miércoles, 16/2/2011
ELPAÍS.COM

El comité dice que no cedió a presiones

El Comité de Competición entregó a los abogados de Alberto Contador que acudieron a la sede de Ferraz más de 30 folios con una resolución exculpatoria para su cliente, el archivo de su expediente sancionador y la licencia del ciclista, que estaba suspendida desde el 26 de agosto de 2010.

No fueron ellos, de todas maneras, los únicos que recibieron un mensaje del órgano presidido por el abogado Fernando Uruburu.

La sociedad española en general, a través de un comunicado de prensa, pudo saber además que es "inadmisible y rotundamente falso" que la decisión del comité sea fruto de presiones "mediáticas o políticas" y no "el resultado de un análisis y una reflexión jurídica independientes y profundos".

"Algún medio", se lee en la nota, "no ha dudado, de forma equivocada, en atribuir -e incluso atribuirse- el sentido de esta resolución a la presión mediática y política ejercida", lo que "no hace ningún favor al interesado, si esa era su intención".

En declaraciones a Europa Press, Uruburu sostiene que, durante toda la semana, ni él ni los tres miembros restantes del comité han leído los periódicos o seguido otros medios de comunicación. Se supone, así, que durante el estudio del caso no tuvieron conocimiento del Twitter en el que el presidente del Gobierno, José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero, afirmaba que no había razones jurídicas para sancionar a Contador ni de otras manifestaciones de apoyo al tricampeón del Tour por parte de políticos y juristas.

"Afirmar que la decisión de este comité está influenciada y sometida a presiones de diversa índole no puede ni debe ser admitido", termina el comunicado.

También el Consejo Superior de Deportes (CSD), organismo del que depende orgánicamente la lucha contra el dopaje en España y cuyos dirigentes manifestaron en privado, durante la tramitación del expediente, su absoluto respeto a la "independencia" de la federación española, comunicó ayer públicamente su respeto a la resolución del comité y agradeció "el esfuerzo realizado para resolver con diligencia, máximo rigor y absoluta independencia este procedimiento por presunto dopaje".

Como no podía ser menos, el presidente de la federación, Juan Carlos Castaño, también proclamó la "independencia" de su comité. "La resolución se ha realizado de acuerdo a derecho", dijo.

El argumento de la defensa

- Artículo 296 de la UCI: Ni culpa ni negligencia.

"Si el corredor demuestra que no tiene ninguna culpa o negligencia, la sanción y el periodo de suspensión aplicables serán eliminados. Para aplicarse esta eximente, el corredor deberá establecer el origen de la sustancia prohibida o marcadores metabólicos detectados en la muestra y cómo esta ha llegado a su organismo".

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Lástima que sea contra un equipo español, pero Raúl, se convierte en el máximo goleador de la Champions League!!!!


El muerto... el que nunca hace nada...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Ayer volvió a demostrar porqué es el máximo artillero de la Champions... ayer demostró que todavia sigue teniendo el olfato y clase ante el gol  :Cool: 

A todo esto... aquí os dejo la herencia de Raúl al R. Madrid: 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8XGHHGkF3c&playnext=1&list=PLE438FF8152E6  DE06[/ame]  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Yo la verdad, sigo siendo muy cauto con el caso de Contador, ojalá me equivoque, pero tengo muchas dudas que esto vaya a quedarse allí, mucho me temo que la UCI junto a la AMA van a recurrir la resolución al TAS y este presionado por más de un sector, sobre todo francés, le meta el "castañazo" a Contador  :Mad: 

Espero que me equivoque y tanto la UCI como la AMA se estén quietas (existe un precedente por un positivo de clembuterol en un tenista de mesa chino creo que era, y la AMA no recurrió...), pero me temo que no harán lo mismo con Contador.

Como digo, ojalá me equivoque y tenga que tragarme mis palabras  :Smile: 

Dicho ésto, vamos ahora con las tres grandes rondas de ciclismo en este 2011, vamos por orden:

*Giro d' Italia 2011*

El mejor Giro de la historia para mí, un pedazo de carrera la que han preparado para este año... el paso por la montaña es sencillamente ESPECTACULAR, lo único que le echo en falta es que la crono de Milán fuera más larga, o en su defecto, que la cronoescalada a Nevegal hubiera sido en llano en vez de escalada, pero por lo demás, una carrera impresionante.

A partir de la 12ª Etapa de Castefidardo a Ravenna, es todo un espectáculo: quien consiga superar eso y llegue como líder hasta la crono de Milán, se habrá ganado con creces el nirvana... y ojalá que el que se gane ese nirvana sea Contador o en su defecto algún español  :Smile: 

*Tour de France 2011*

Un Tour desde mi punto de vista bastante completito, evidentemente, no tiene la dureza del Giro de este año, pero bueno, no está nada mal el Tour de este año... lo único que sí le cambiaría algunas pequeñas cositas, como por ejemplo, la última etapa de montaña del Tour, con el Galibier + Alpe d'Huez con sólo 109 Km... no sé, yo le hubiera pinchado algunos kms más a esa etapa, pero bueno, es una opinión personal  :Embarrassment: 

*Vuelta a España 2011*

Otro año más... seguimos en las mismas, para mí, una Vuelta bastante "modesta", aunque dentro de lo que cabe, esta Vuelta es mejor a la de años pasados, que directamente parecía una "burla"  :Embarrassment: 

Al menos este año, la crono está mejor, más larga. La montaña, bueno, aceptable. Se podría mejorar mucho más, pero bueno, tampoco se le pueden pedir peras al olmo  :Embarrassment:

----------


## juanlo

> Yo la verdad, sigo siendo muy cauto con el caso de Contador, ojalá me equivoque, pero tengo muchas dudas que esto vaya a quedarse allí, mucho me temo que la UCI junto a la AMA van a recurrir la resolución al TAS y este presionado por más de un sector, sobre todo francés, le meta el "castañazo" a Contador 
> 
> Espero que me equivoque y tanto la UCI como la AMA se estén quietas (existe un precedente por un positivo de clembuterol en un tenista de mesa chino creo que era, y la AMA no recurrió...), pero me temo que no harán lo mismo con Contador.
> 
> Como digo, ojalá me equivoque y tenga que tragarme mis palabras


Yo también quiero ser muy cauto, si esto termina bién, la verdad es que me alegraré mucho, por el ciclismo y por Contador.
Frecuento un foro de ciclismo y se han dicho verdaderas barbaridades sobre el asunto y el 80% del personal no apostaba un céntimo por el, incluso lo han acusado de tramposo.
El ciclismo y el atletismo son los deportes más controlados con diferencia.
Si le hiciesen la mitad de controles antidoping a todos los deportistas....

Con respecto a las vueltas esperemos ver espectáculo del bueno.
El recorrido del Giro es verdaderamente duro.

----------


## sergi1907

Cambiando de tema.

En fútbol el Barcelona pierde en la ida de octavos de la Champions, que unido al empate del Valencia de ayer, complica un poco el paso de estos equips a la siguiente ronda.

Aunque lo importante es el patido de este domingo Europa- Ascó :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ya hace un par de días de este suceso, pero no quiero dejarlo escapar porque fue impresionante  :EEK!: 




> http://www.as.com/ciclismo/articulo/...asdaicic_2/Tes
> *Una astilla de la pista atraviesa la pierna de un ciclista malayo*
> 
> 20/02/2011
> Cuatro de los seis participantes en la final de Keirin de la Copa del Mundo de pista, en Manchester, sufrieron una caída masiva, entre ellos el español Juan Peralta y el malayo Azizulhasni Awang, al que *una astilla le atravesó su gemelo izquierdo*. Pese a ello cruzó la meta al ralentí y ganó el bronce. El oro fue para el británico Chris Hoy, cuádruple campeón olímpico, y la plata para el australiano Jason Niblett, los dos únicos que entraron sobre su bicicleta



Fuente: http://www.abc.es/Media/201102/20/keirin--478x320.jpg

Con más detalle aún:

Fuente: http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-1XDCvCH9Ab...eirin_2011.jpg

Aquí podéis ver la caída y cuando lo evacuan de la pista: 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b52izCw5mKk&feature=related[/ame]

*Aco**nante*  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## ben-amar

Los servicios de limpieza no andaron muy finos, ¡eh!  :Frown:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Los servicios de limpieza no andaron muy finos, ¡eh!


No creo... :Embarrassment: 

Es de esperar que la astilla saltara en la caída de los corredores al impacto con la madera, alguna de las bicicletas debido al rozamiento contra la pista la hiciera saltar con tan mala suerte que se le clavó a este corredor...

Vamos, sería muy grave que esa astilla estuviera ya en la pista y no la hubieran retirado...

----------


## F. Lázaro

*El pistolero vuelve de nuevo!!*




> http://www.as.com/ciclismo/articulo/...asdascic_1/Tes
> *Contador se lleva la Vuelta a Murcia tras ganar la crono*
> 
> 
> 
> *El líder del Saxo Bank-SunGard fue el más rápido en la contrarreloj final de 12,4 kilómetros por las calles de Murcia con un registro de 14:10. Coppel fue segundo y Menchov acabó tercero.*
> 
> EP | 06/03/2011
> 
> ...


Vamos Alberto, este año, doblete, Giro y Tour  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ... (pedir las tres ya va a ser demasiado, jeje  :Big Grin: )

La clase que tienes, *ni se toma, ni se transfusiona, ni se inyecta*  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Es la mejor manera de contestar a los que le acusaban  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Así se hace Contador :Wink:  :Wink: .
Aunque haya salido impune de esta falsa acusación, seguro que más de uno ha vuelto a pedir que le investiguen :Mad:  :Mad: .

----------


## aberroncho

¡¡¡¡ME  ALEGRO UN MONTÓN!!!!

Esta es la mejor manera de contestar a todos los que que han querido ver lo que no ha existido.

----------


## REEGE

El croata Karlovic bate el récord de velocidad en un saque con 251 km/hora
AFP - Ayer, 14.46 
ZAGREB (AFP) - El croata Ivo Karlovic, conocido por sus potentes servicios, batió el sábado el récord del mundo de velocidad con el saque, que poseía desde 2004 el estadounidense Andy Roddick, con una bola que registró 251 km/hora, informaron los organizadores de la competición en Zagreb.


Fuente: Yahoo.es Noticias.

----------


## sergiako

> *Eric Abidal tiene un tumor*
> Pésimas noticias para Eric Abidal y el FC Barcelona. El club confirma que el jugador francés tiene un tumor en el hígado.
> 
> El FC Barcelona ha anunciado mediante un comunicado oficial que el jugador francés Eric Abidal tiene un tumor en el hígado. En el mismo comunicado se informa que este mismo viernes pasará por el quirófano.
> 
> El texto íntegro del comunicado es el siguiente:
> 
> "Al jugador Eric Abidal se le ha detectado un tumor en el hígado, que será tratado quirúrgicamente el próximo viernes en BarnaClinic Grup Hospital Clínic de Barcelona por el doctor Josep Fuster Obregon. Por expreso deseo del jugador, el club pide el máximo respeto a su derecho de privacidad".
> 
> ...


espero que este gran jugador se recupere pronto y pueda volver

----------


## F. Lázaro

> http://www.as.com/ciclismo/articulo/...asdascic_1/Tes
> CICLISMO
> *La UCI apela contra la absolución de Contador*
> Lo hace en el último de plazo. Ahora deberá decidir el Tribunal de Arbitraje del Deporte. El ciclista de Pinto se expone a una sanción de dos años de suspensión.


Estaba claro que Patrick McQuaid y todos sus séquitos iban a ir con la horca y el hacha en la mano a por Contador  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad: 

Y mucho me temo, que la cosa se va a poner chunga, pero chunga chunga  :Frown: 

Si en vez de de llamarse Alberto Contador, se llamara con un nombre y un apellido más norteño, más francés, más inglés, etc... la cosa cambiaría mucho. Por ahí fuera hay mucha envidia, por ahí duele mucho eso de que en los últimos años, el ciclismo español _orine_ sobre el de otros...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Mucho estaban tardando...
Que ganitas de dar por c***. 
Yo creo que después de desbancar a muchos deportistas extranjeros, nos van a atacar por lo mínimo. Nada más hay que mirar por ejemplo, el "seguimiento" que le tienen a Fernando Alonso.

----------


## REEGE

Reege dice:

   2-1

----------


## Luján

Yo casi ni me entero de que hoy hay partido.

Como mucho será 2-0.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Vamos con la porra:

REEGE: 2-1
Luján: 2-0
Embalses al 100%: 1-0

Seguid con la lista :Wink: .

----------


## ben-amar

REEGE: 2-1
Luján: 2-0
Embalses al 100%: 1-0
Ben-Amar: 3 - 1

----------


## perdiguera

REEGE: 2-1
Luján: 2-0
Embalses al 100%: 1-0
Ben-Amar: 3 - 1
Perdiguera: 3-0 o más

----------


## sergi1907

REEGE: 2-1
Luján: 2-0
Embalses al 100%: 1-0
Ben-Amar: 3 - 1
Perdiguera: 3-0 o más 
Sergi1907: 1-1

----------


## FEDE

REEGE: 2-1
Luján: 2-0
Embalses al 100%: 1-0
Ben-Amar: 3 - 1
Perdiguera: 3-0 o más 
Sergi1907: 1-1 
FEDE: 5-1

----------


## santy

REEGE: 2-1
Luján: 2-0
Embalses al 100%: 1-0
Ben-Amar: 3 - 1
Perdiguera: 3-0 o más 
Sergi1907: 1-1 
FEDE: 5-1
Santy 4-0

----------


## REEGE

REEGE: 2-1
Luján: 2-0
Embalses al 100%: 1-0
Ben-Amar: 3 - 1
Perdiguera: 3-0 o más 
Sergi1907: 1-1 
FEDE: 5-1
Santy 4-0 
Maria Fresnedas: 3-2

----------


## F. Lázaro

Pues me parece a mí que tiene pinta de 0-0... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Vaya, pues me he quedado corto...

Gol de República Checa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Jajajaja, ahora que me acuerdo...

Desde que murió el pulpo Paul, no damos una eh!  :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin:  :Cool:

----------


## REEGE

Que era la porra........  100€???????????????? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Luego os doy mi cuenta y ya lo vais ingresando... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

> Que era la porra........  100????????????????
> Luego os doy mi cuenta y ya lo vais ingresando...


Era requisito imprescindible, para cobrar, el haber facilitado antes esa cuenta y su clave secreta  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

*El Cajasol disputa hoy una final histórica*

Ganó al Benetton y se mide al Unics Kazan 

El Cajasol se cita con la historia en Treviso  Agencias  | Treviso 17/04/2011 

El Cajasol Sevilla venció ayer por 63-75 al Benetton Treviso, el equipo anfitrión de esta Final Four, y se clasificó para la gran final de la Eurocup, donde se encontrará hoy, a partir de las 20:45 horas, con el Unics Kazan, que ganó ayer en Cedevita Zagreb por 87-66 en la otra semifinal.

El equipo que dirige el técnico Joan Plaza peleará, por tanto, por el primer título europeo de su historia, algo que teóricamente le debería dar una plaza para disputar la Euroliga de la próxima temporada. El Cajasol, arropado por 300 seguidores, supo jugar muy bien en un ambiente hostil que apoyó sin cesar al Benetton. El cuadro sevillano acabó el primer cuarto con seis puntos de ventaja (16-22) gracias a la producción de la pareja formada por Louis Bullock y Paul Davis.

Mediado el segundo cuarto, el Cajasol llegó a acumular una renta de 14 puntos (22-36). El Benetton reaccionó para dejar un 33-40 al descanso. Tras la reanudación el conjunto de Joan Plaza volvió a poner tierra de por medio (35-48) y posteriormente, tras una falta técnica al técnico Repesa, llegó a acumular una ventaja de 15 puntos (40-55). El Benetton, sin embargo, no se rindió. Recortó las diferencias hasta los seis puntos (50-56), pero no pudo pasar de ahí.

Bullock, Kirksay y Davis tomaron el mando y en el último cuarto el Cajasol supo controlar perfectamente a su rival hasta lograr una victoria que le coloca a un paso de la gloria.

Fuente: www.mundodeportivo.com


Espero que la Eurocup de balomcesto se venga para acá :Wink: .

----------


## F. Lázaro

Esperemos que el pistolero vuelva a escribir poesía en la montaña. Tengo ya las uñas arrancadas de tanto mordérmelas esperando la etapa nº 14 (entre otras más)  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

*Etapa 14 .- Lienz - Zoncolan (210 km)*


*Vaya matadero al final de etapa... Crostis + Zoncolan, aterrador*  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 

Perfil de la ascensión al Crostis


Perfil de la ascensión al monte Zoncolan

Vaya tramo que hay entre los kms 2 y 6. Eso más que un puerto, parece un rocódromo  :EEK!: 

Las declaraciones de Contador a la Gazzetta dello Sport, hablan por sí solas de la dureza de esta etapa:




> http://www.gazzetta.it/Ciclismo/24-0...58945832.shtml
> 
> 
> *Contador, operazione Giro
> "Crostis-Zoncolan da paura"*
> Lo spagnolo sulle strade delle tappe chiave, la Lienz-Monte Zoncolan e la Conegliano-Gardeccia, con picchi in salita pure del 18%. "Posti stupendi...per fare una grigliata. In discesa servirebbe una mountain bike, però, se si sopravvive, il resto è una passeggiata"


Que en español, viene a ser lo siguiente:




> http://www.as.com/ciclismo/articulo/...asdascic_5/Tes
> 
> *Contador: 'El Monte Crostis da miedo, no vi nada igual'*
> "Me da miedo, nunca he visto una cosa similar, se va más allá del límite", dijo Contador en la Gazzetta dello Sport tras hacer un reconocimiento del ascenso del Crostis.

----------


## ben-amar

El que decide el recorrido de las etapas.......Ese, no corre nunca, ¿verdad? :Cool: 

Eso es una bestialidad  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## REEGE

Ben-amar... ese que diseña las carreras ciclistas, debería subir los puertos en triciclo... es una barbaridad las exigencias para éstos deportistas... 
Un saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Eso es una bestialidad


Pues eso no es todo, los hay mucho más duros, como por ejemplo el *Malga Palazzo (Scanuppia)*, ubicado en el Trentino italiano, pese a ser un puerto relativamente corto, unos 7,5 km, con *una pendiente media superior al 17%, y rampas que llegan hasta un 45%*, le confieren el estatus de uno de los puertos más duros de Europa y del mundo.


Fuente: http://home.tiscali.nl/edwinsel/pics...lorian)_de.jpg


Fuente: http://mkool.web-log.nl/photos/uncat...6/17/mauro.jpg

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ulJsjynZEZc&feature=related[/ame]
¡¡Fijaros a partir del minuto 2:00!!  :EEK!:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Y eso que va con una btt, que si fuera una bici de carretera, directamente sería imposible subir ese puerto.

----------


## ben-amar

¡¡¡Si por ahi no suben ni las cabras!!!  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## embalses al 100%

¡¡¡Madre mía!!!
¿Pero es que quieren matarlos o qué?

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¡¡¡Madre mía!!!
> ¿Pero es que quieren matarlos o qué?


Que va... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Esos puertos, este hombre de la imagen los subiría y haciendo caballitos  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



*"Il Pirata"*, más que subir los puertos, volaba sobre ellos, era todo un espectáculo verlo subir. El ataque que lanzó en el Galibier en el Tour del 98 fue simplemente demoledor, de hecho, dejó roto a Ulrrich y se visitó de amarillo para ganar aquel Tour

Me hubiera encantado haber visto a Contador junto a Marco Pantani, madre mía que duelos hubieran salido, uff... :Cool:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Entonces habría sido algo así, pero con dos ruedas y más despacito :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RthsIYPCzyQ[/ame]

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Entonces habría sido algo así, pero con dos ruedas y más despacito.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RthsIYPCzyQ


Jajajaja, que bueno  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Y mañana... llegó el gran momento  :Big Grin:  :Smile: 

A partir de las 15:30, en Veo7, comienza el terrorífico y espectacular Giro d' Italia 2011, 21 días de puro espectáculo  :Cool: 

Toda la suerte para nuestro pistolero, esperemos que Contador escriba poesía, tanto en el llano, como en la montaña  :Big Grin:  (*y que la UCI lo deje tranquilo!!*  :Mad:  :Mad: )

----------


## F. Lázaro

> http://www.as.com/ciclismo/articulo/...asdascic_1/Tes
> 
> *El Giro de Italia llora la muerte del ciclista belga Wouter Weulandt, de 26 años, quien se dejó la vida en el descenso del Passo di Bocco*, un puerto de tercera categoría situado a 25 kilómetros de la meta de la tercera etapa que se disputaba entre Reggio Emilia y Rapallo.
> 
> La caída de Weylandt se produjo pasadas las 16.00 horas, con el pelotón lanzado en la persecución de los escapados del día. El ciclista del Leopard cayó de manera espectacular y enseguida se vio que se trataba de un percance muy serio. Fue un golpe en la cabeza contra el muro protector de la calzada que dejó inconsciente al corredor.
> 
> Fueron imágenes duras de Weylandt tendido en el asfalto. Los médicos, con el doctor Giovanni Tredici al frente, acudieron en su ayuda y no tardaron en comprobar que se encontraba inconsciente en medio de un enorme charco de sangre. Una parada cardiorrespiratoria que precisó de masajes de reanimación sobre el asfalto.
> 
> Las maniobras obtuvieron éxito, por lo que Weylandt fue trasladado en helicóptero al Hospital de Génova, donde no se pudo hacer nada por salvarle la vida.
> ...


No incluyo ninguna imagen ni vídeo en donde aparece el ciclista tendido en el asfalto, no creo que sea conveniente ponerlas, yo las he visto en directo, y son duras de ver  :Frown: 

Chapeau para los organizadores del Giro, no ha habido podium ni ningún tipo de celebración tras la finalización de la etapa, que ha sido ganada por un español, pero eso, en estos momentos, es lo de menos.

Desde aquí, mis más sinceras condolencias para todos sus familiares, amigos y compañeros. Sin duda, una verdadera lástima lo acaecido en el día de hoy.



*Wouter Weylandt, descanse en paz*.

----------


## REEGE

Yo me he enterado hace un rato cuando he llamado a mi mujer y dice que en noticias yahoo había salido... Una lástima y gran perdida para el ciclismo... Un deporte peligroso y que hoy se tiñe de luto.
Descanse en paz y desde aquí mis condolencias también para la familia ciclista de todo el mundo.

----------


## juanlo

No lo he podido ver la etapa, pero debe haber sido escalofriante.
Una verdadera pena.
D.E.P.

----------


## ben-amar

Echo de menos las grandes vueltas pero, en este caso, me alegro de no haberlo visto.
D.E.P.

----------


## Luján

Me suena el mismo tipo de accidente de Fabio Casartelli, si no me equivoco la última víctima en las tres grandes, pero desgraciadamente no el último ciclista muerto.

Descanse en Paz.

----------


## sergi1907

Una auténtica desgracia :Frown: 

He quitado la tele cinco minutos antes y no lo he visto en directo. Esperemos que sea el último ciclista que fallece en la carretera.

Descanse en paz

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Me suena el mismo tipo de accidente de Fabio Casartelli, si no me equivoco la última víctima en las tres grandes


De las tres grandes, creo que sí, que era la última víctima mortal en carrera hasta ayer. El accidente de Casartelli si no recuerdo mal, fue que impactó de lleno contra un "murete" de hormigón de esos típicos que hay en las curvas y allí mismo se quedó  :Frown: 

Según leo ahora mismo en el as, Weylandt rozó el pedal izquierdo contra un guardarraíl, perdió el equilibrio y con tan mala suerte de que impactó contra un murete de hormigón, sufriendo una fractura en la base del cráneo y falleciendo en el acto  :Frown: 

Como era de esperar, al igual que sucedió con la muerte de Casartelli en el Tour del 95, emotiva etapa la de hoy, una imagen vale más que mil palabras...



Impactante la imagen de Zarras (casco azul) roto en llanto al entrar en meta al igual que el resto de compañeros del Leopard  :EEK!: 

Por cierto, ahora que está muy reciente este trágico suceso, como es lógico resurgen todo tipo de debates sobre la seguridad de la carrera y este tipo de cosas.

Digo esto porque, seguro va a haber jaleo y gordo, sobretodo, con la bajada del Monte Crostis, que es tremenda, carretera estrecha, sin protecciones, suelo en mal estado, y eso sumado al ritmo trepidante de la bajada, en donde los que tengan que recuperar tiempo, intentarán bajar como flechas:



Se empieza a hablar de que quieren instalar redes como las instaladas en las pistas de esquí por si alguien se cae para que no se vaya ladera abajo.

Mucho me temo, que va a haber jaleo con este puerto, veremos a ver si no lo quitan de la ruta...

----------


## Luján

Jo*er!

Esa carretera es criminal.  :Mad:  :Mad: 

Me da a mí que los que hacen el recorrido nunca se han subido a una bici.

A ver si se enteran de que TODO POR EL ESPECTÁCULO NO INCLUYE LA VIDA DE NADIE!!!!!!! :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## sergi1907

No creo que esa carretera esté en condiciones para que pase una gran carrera ciclista.

Está bien que se busque el espectáculo, pero siempre debe haber unos límites.

----------


## REEGE

el barcelona campeón de liga!!!!!!!!!!!!!++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

----------


## sergiako

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2NU98NZF8o[/ame]

----------


## REEGE

Esperemos que ganen también la Champions!!!!!!!
Muy buena esa canción Sergiako... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas felicidades a los barcelonistas.

Ahora a intentar ganar la Champions.

----------


## ben-amar

Mi enhorabuena a los cules; ahora a por mas  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bueno, enhorabuena a los cules.
El Barça campeón, y el Betis a primeraaaaa!!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

> bueno, enhorabuena a los cules.
> El barça campeón, y *el betis a primeraaaaa*!!!!:d:d:d


¡¡¡oe, oe, oeeeeeeee!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> el barcelona campeón de liga!!!!!!!!!!!!!++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


¿Por qué?


 :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Felicidades a todos los culés. Aprovechad cuanto podáis... que lo bueno se acabará... :Cool:

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.rtve.es/deportes/20110512...a/432066.shtml



> *El volcán Etna entra en erupción tres días antes de que el Giro escale su cima*
> 
> Como si él mismo quisiera tomar parte en el gran Giro que se está disputando, el volcán situado a 3.322 metros de altura ha ‘roncado’ de nuevo durante la pasada noche del miércoles. Entre las 2:00 horas y las 6:00 de la madrugada, se han escuchado fuertes explosiones acompañados por temblores de entre 2,7 y 3,2 en la escala de Richter.
> 
> La última vez que había registrado actividad había sido el 13 de enero, poco después de que se conociera que la gran carrera ciclista italiana volvería a escalar su cima, y ahora ha lanzado por el cráter del sureste grandes cantidades de lava y de ceniza que ha alcanzado Catania. Por este motivo, se ha tenido que cerrar el aeropuerto catanese de ‘Fontanarossa’.
> 
> Rápidamente se ha activado un plan de alarma que impida cualquier problema en la novena etapa del domingo que llevará al pelotón desde Messina hasta el Refugio Sapienza, situado en la falda sur del volcán.
> 
> "La etapa no corre peligro, estamos tranquilos", ha asegurado el director del Giro de Italia, Angelo Zomegnan. Los problemas que las erupciones del Etna podrían causar afectan solo a los últimos cuatro kilómetros de la etapa y en ellos ya se encuentran los servicios locales de mantenimiento restituyendo el orden. 
> ...


Perfil altimétrico de la 9ª etapa con paso intermedio y final en alto en el Etna:


Sería una auténtica lástima que nos perdiéramos esta etapa, que a buen seguro, en caso de disputarse, será espectacular.

----------


## ben-amar

El volcan no quiere jaleo, aunque sea deportivo, en sus laderas.  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> El volcan no quiere jaleo, aunque sea deportivo, en sus laderas.


De momento, la erupción ha sido pequeña y sólo afecta a la cumbre (3000 y algo), mientras que la cota máxima de la etapa anda por los 2000...

Vamos, que salvo que se ponga a echar lava como un cosaco, en ese aspecto, no habrá peligro. El problema vendrá por el tema de la ceniza y demás... cualquiera se pone a subir ahí con una inmensa nube de ceniza rodeando la subida  :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

:EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  Ya me estaba asustando con que subirían a la cima...

A más de 3000msnm!!!

Menos más que se quedan "sólo" a 1892msnm.

De todos modos, subir desde casi nivel de mar (26msnm en Mesina) a casi 1900msnm es una locura.


Definitivamente, los organizadores de este Giro están locos. Son unos auténticos inconscientes: Ascensos y descensos por pistas forestales sin asfaltar, descensos a tumba abierta sin ningún tipo de protección, 1650m de escalada sin parar por las faldas del Etna,... ¿Qué será lo próximo? ¿Pasar el estrecho de Mesina a nado arrastrando la bici, o por el lecho marino? :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## sergi1907

Felicidades a los béticos.

Con los resultados de hoy se puede decir que están en 1ª :Smile: .
 Y el Tarragona más ceca de 2ª B :Frown:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Ascensos y descensos por pistas forestales sin asfaltar


Ahí lo único que no me gusta son los descensos sin asfaltar, ya que una bicicleta de ese tipo, por una pista de tierra, con gravilla, bajando a toda pastilla, eso es más peligroso que McGyver de invitado en bricomanía  :Big Grin: 

Pero algún ascenso por una pista forestal de tierra, siempre que esté en buenas condiciones, tampoco me disgusta, aunque obviamente, prefiero que esté asfaltada.

Como digo, lo que no me gusta nada son los descensos en pistas de tierra, pero los ascensos, bueno... pueden pasar el que haya algún tramo de tierra y/o cemento rayado.




> descensos a tumba abierta sin ningún tipo de protección


La bajada del Tourmalet por la vertiente de Luz-St-Sauveur es también tremenda, hay unos precipicios del 15, sin ningún tipo de protección, carretera estrecha, curvas de herradura tras herradura y bajando a 70-80 km/h, y sin embargo, nunca se les ha criticado ni nadie ha puesto el grito en el cielo.

Aunque cierto es que lo de la bajada del Crostis, se han pasado tres pueblos con ese trazado, se han pasado de la raya... 

Pero toda bajada de un puerto, por ancha, bien asfaltada y protegida que esté la carretera, todos los descensos son muy peligrosos (más si el piso está humedo) y como alguno se caiga a esas velocidades...

Para quién no conozca la bajada del Tourmalet...  (ahora imaginaros eso a 70-80 km/h sobre una bicicleta trazar esa bajada...)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1por59W4pI[/ame]




> 1650m de escalada sin parar por las faldas del Etna,...


Pues, solo tengo una palabra, espectacular  :Smile: , aún los hay más grandes, jejeje.

Tanto en el Tour como en el Giro, se suben puertos que rondan casi los 3000 msnm  :Big Grin: , tales como por ejemplo: La Bonette (2800), Galibier (2700), Angel (2700), Izoard (2400), los gigantes Dolomitas del Giro (Stelvio y Gavia, con unos 2700), todos ellos míticos, mágicos y espectaculares.

De hecho, en España, si la empresa organizadora de la Vuelta quisiera, se podría hacer un final en alto en Sierra Nevada, concretamente en las instalaciones del IRAM, a *¡2845!* metros de altura... aunque dudo mucho que se atrevieran a hacer eso, lo primero, porque sería una salvajada, y lo segundo, dado los recorridos que se hacen en la Vuelta, ni en nuestros mejores sueños veríamos un final así en la Vuelta... :Frown: 

Aunque tampoco nos hacen falta tan altos, no tendremos colosos, pero tenemos Angliru, Carrascoy, La Pandera, Los Lagos, Redondal... y son duros, muy duros...

----------


## ben-amar

No te creas, hace unos años hubo una crono-escalada, Granada - Sierra Nevada, la gano Vicente Belda, del equipo Kelme.

¡¡Acojonante!!  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## Luján

> Ahí lo único que no me gusta son los descensos sin asfaltar, ya que una bicicleta de ese tipo, por una pista de tierra, con gravilla, bajando a toda pastilla, eso es más peligroso que McGyver de invitado en bricomanía 
> 
> Pero algún ascenso por una pista forestal de tierra, siempre que esté en buenas condiciones, tampoco me disgusta, aunque obviamente, prefiero que esté asfaltada.
> 
> Como digo, lo que no me gusta nada son los descensos en pistas de tierra, pero los ascensos, bueno... pueden pasar el que haya algún tramo de tierra y/o cemento rayado.
> 
> 
> 
> La bajada del Tourmalet por la vertiente de Luz-St-Sauveur es también tremenda, hay unos precipicios del 15, sin ningún tipo de protección, carretera estrecha, curvas de herradura tras herradura y bajando a 70-80 km/h, y sin embargo, nunca se les ha criticado ni nadie ha puesto el grito en el cielo.
> ...


Ya sé que hay bajadas sin protección en muchos puertos, pero las carreteras están "un poquito" mejor que la que sacaste en foto un poco más arriba. Y el riesgo cero no existe, claro está.

Por otro lado, hay puertos más altos, sí pero ¿desde qué altura se parte? No sólo hay que ver la altura de la pancarta, sino la diferencia de altura y, por tanto la diferencia de presión. Si para subir al Gaibiler partes desde los 1000m resulta una subida menor que la del Etna.

En esta etapa los ciclistas están a nivel del mar, respirando una buena dosis de O2 y de repente les hacen subir 1800m, dejándoles con bastante menos O2. La relación de perdida de presión parcial de O2 es mayor en estos 1800m que si partes de 1000msnm para llegar a 2800msnm.


Aún recuerdo la única vez que la Vuelta pisó tierras canarias: la primera etapa, de 0 a 2000msnm y vuelta a 0. Una y no más dijeron.

----------


## F. Lázaro

*Para que veáis quiénes son y su doble rasero...*

http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/deporte...4884416605.htm




> La UCI elaboró un ranking de sospechosos para el Tour de 2010
> 
> La UCI clasificó a los 198 ciclistas que participaron en el Tour de France de 2010 en un ranking de sospechosos por doping de acuerdo a los valores del pasaporte biológico y al análisis de sangre previo a la carrera.
> 
> Según el documento interno que publicó hoy el diario francés «L'Equipe», la Unión Ciclista Internacional (UCI) calificó a los ciclistas con un baremo en el que el número diez correspondía a los máximos sospechosos y el cero, a los que se consideraban «limpios».


¿Qué interés tiene esta organización en poner nota de sospecha cuando ni se había empezado la carrera?

Pregunta célebre de Mourinho... *¿Por qué?*




> El español Alberto Contador, que fue el ganador pero cuyo triunfo está aún en duda por haber dado positivo por clembuterol, aparece con cinco puntos, y el luxemburgués Andy Schleck, subcampeón, con tres.
> 
> *En la lista por países, el que queda mejor colocado es Francia, con 18 ciclistas con índice cero*. Entre los «limpios» destacan el varias veces campeón del mundo y oro olímpico contrarreloj, el suizo Fabian Cancellara.


¿Alguien dudaba de ésto? ¿Casualidad?  :Confused: 




> a UCI confirmó la existencia del documento y anunció una investigación para averiguar cómo se filtró una información interna.
> 
> *«Estamos buscando la fuga», dijo la UCI en un comunicado.*
> 
> Según «L'Équipe», entre seis y diez puntos suponía una «abrumadora sospecha», que podría suponer sanciones. De cero a uno estaban los ciclistas «limpios». Entre dos y cuatro, la sospecha es baja. A partir de cinco se podría ordenar un nuevo análisis.
> 
> De los 198 corredores, 49 tienen valor cero y 27 suman seis puntos o más, por lo que son altamente sospechosos. De ellos sólo tres de los que acabaron entre los 20 primeros en el Tour.
> 
> *«El documento estaba pensado para la UCI y para los expertos externos de la Agencia Mundial Antidoping (AMA). Este quiebre de la confidencialidad es un asunto muy serio y abriremos una investigación»*, dijo la UCI según el portal «cyclingnews».
> ...


Uy... eso suena a que dentro de la UCI ha escocido un poquillo esta filtración... ¿por qué será?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Para terminar, si ésto han sido capaz de filtrarlo, imaginaros lo que no debe de esconder la UCI en armarios blindados bajo llave y guardia de seguridad armado, miedo me da los informes que deben de tener  :Mad:

----------


## juanlo

Para desnivel acumulado esto. Una marcha cicloturista.
Y muy cerquita. Si alguna vez pudiese, lo intentaría.

[IMG]<script src='http://imageshack.us/shareable/?i=perfilsnl157km2011670.jpg&s=641&p=tl' type='text/javascript'></script><noscript></noscript>[/IMG]

----------


## F. Lázaro

> [/URL]</noscript>[/IMG]


Bonita etapa para un final en la Vuelta  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

El Purche, 2x Blancares y Sierra Nevada por encima de 3000 metros, guau  :Cool:  Sin duda una ruta espectacular, no recuerdo ninguna etapa de las grandes rondas en la que se haya llegado a esta altitud, estaríamos hablando del techo de Europa sin lugar a dudas.

Aunque prefería que el final fuera en las instalaciones del IRAM, a 2850 m, que hay una buena explanada y hay sitio de sobra para montar la meta, colocar todos los camiones y demás enredos de una etapa.




> Para desnivel acumulado esto. Una marcha cicloturista.
> Y muy cerquita. *Si alguna vez pudiese, lo intentaría*.


Ya puedes ir a entrenar un par de veces por semana al Yelmo y a La Pandera... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Estamos hablando de palabras mayores,

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Felicidades a los béticos.
> 
> Con los resultados de hoy se puede decir que están en 1ª.
>  Y el Tarragona más ceca de 2ª B


Este domingo, juegan contra nosotros, veremos a ver cómo nos comportamos :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .
Pero todavía creo que hay esperanza del que el Salamanca pierda alguno.
Todavía me acuerdo cuando estuvo en 1ª :Wink: .

----------


## juanlo

> Ya puedes ir a entrenar un par de veces por semana al Yelmo y a La Pandera...
> 
> Estamos hablando de palabras mayores,


Jejeje.
Tu lo has dicho, hay que estar muy fuerte, para hacerlo.
Entrenar, entreno. Sin pasarme.
Lo mas duro que he hecho han sido 165 kms y 3300m de desnivel.

----------


## Los terrines

Pues yo para hacer 165 Kms necesito mucho más desnivel, pero tendría que ser cuesta abajo, naturalmente.

Saludos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Jejeje.
> Tu lo has dicho, hay que estar muy fuerte, para hacerlo.
> Entrenar, entreno. Sin pasarme.
> Lo mas duro que he hecho han sido* 165 kms y 3300m de desnivel*.


 :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 

Si algún día puediera hacer yo eso. Lo máximo que yo he llegado a hacer han sido 48Km, pero sin desnivel, estás amplias llanuras de por aquí... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## F. Lázaro

Comienza la gran subida al Etna  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

A ver si hoy por fin vemos a ver que tal está Contador. Al menos, que se mueva un poquito para decirles a los demás ¡eh, que estoy aquí!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

A ver si alguno de los nuestros gana la etapa  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Acaba de salir fuerte y marcando el ritmo Contador, abriendo hueco poco a poco  :Smile: 

De momento, las sensaciones son buenas, se ve a Contador muy entero y con buenas piernas.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Que hueco más bonito a abierto _el pistolero_, por encima de 40 segundos a Scarponi y Nibali  :Smile: 

Si sigue así, Contador lo veremos vestido de rosa y con un hueco bonito, muy bonito sobre sus máximos rivales, Nibali y Scarponi  :Cool:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Que hueco más bonito a abierto _el pistolero_, por encima de 40 segundos a Scarponi y Nibali 
> 
> Si sigue así, Contador lo veremos vestido de rosa y con un hueco bonito, muy bonito sobre sus máximos rivales, Nibali y Scarponi


Esos es muy bueno.
Perfectas noticias :Smile: .

EDIT: ¡¡¡Y Ganó Contador!!!
A 1 min el segundo!!!

----------


## F. Lázaro

*¡Qué bonito es el ciclismo!*

Vaya final que ha hecho Contador, tremendo. Me ha recordado a los ataques gran Pantani, _Il Pirata_

Contador, nueva maglia rosa del Giro, y lo mejor de todo *+1.21' sobre el tiburón y 1.28' sobre Scarponi*.

Chapeau para Contador, desatando la caja de truenos en casa de Nibali y en su cara, ohh, tremendo  :Big Grin:

----------


## juanlo

> *¡Qué bonito es el ciclismo!*
> 
> Vaya final que ha hecho Contador, tremendo. Me ha recordado a los ataques gran Pantani, _Il Pirata_
> 
> Contador, nueva maglia rosa del Giro, y lo mejor de todo *+1.21' sobre el tiburón y 1.28' sobre Scarponi*.
> 
> Chapeau para Contador, desatando la caja de truenos en casa de Nibali y en su cara, ohh, tremendo


La verdad, que hacía tiempo que no se veían ataques de ese calibre y mas a 7 de meta y con aire en contra.
La verdad es que está resentido por todo lo sucedido y le ha echado un par.
Esperemos que esto siga así.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> La verdad, que hacía tiempo que no se veían ataques de ese calibre y mas a 7 de meta y con aire en contra.


Sabes a quién me ha recordado? A _Il Pirata_, el gran Pantani y aquellas etapas en suelo "hostil" como Alpe d' Huez, Galibier, Ventoux, etc...

Hubiera dado cualquier cosa por poder ver a Contador junto al pirata, madre mía que duelos hubieran salido ahí, uff  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin: 





> La verdad es que está resentido por todo lo sucedido y le ha echado un par.


Pues imagínate lo que tiene que tener todavía acumulado por dentro  :Embarrassment:

----------


## juanlo

> Sabes a quién me ha recordado? A _Il Pirata_, el gran Pantani y aquellas etapas en suelo "hostil" como Alpe d' Huez, Galibier, Ventoux, etc...
> 
> Hubiera dado cualquier cosa por poder ver a Contador junto al pirata, madre mía que duelos hubieran salido ahí, uff 
> 
> 
> Pues imagínate lo que tiene que tener todavía acumulado por dentro


No sé, no sé. Esos ataques del pirata a plato y metiendoles 3 minutos a sus rivales, eran bestiales.

Así es, muchísima gente ha dudado de el e incluso lo han acusado de tramposo, y sobre todo gente relacionada con el ciclismo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Siiiiiii!!!!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

El Betis matemáticamente en 1ª. Ahora estudiar, arreglarme y a celebrarlo.

¡¡Viva er Beti!!

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Siiiiiii!!!!!
> 
> El Betis matemáticamente en 1ª. Ahora estudiar, arreglarme y a celebrarlo.
> 
> ¡¡Viva er Beti!!


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Felicidades para toda la familia bética  :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

EL REAL BETIS YA ES EQUIPO DE PRIMERA DIVISIÓN Y LO CELEBRA CON SU AFICIÓN EN EL VILLAMARÍN (15/05/2011) 

El Real Betis Balompié vuelve a casa. El conjunto dirigido por Pepe Mel, tras la derrota del Granada en Alcorcón por 2-0 ha certificado esta tarde el pase matemático a la Primera División del fútbol español, categoría a la que retorna tras un periplo de dos años por la división de plata. El club verdiblanco consigue de este modo el pasaporte para la máxima categoría del fútbol nacional a falta de 3 jornadas para que concluya la competición. Gracias a la brillante labor de la plantilla, cuerpo técnico y directiva, el conjunto de las trece barras regresa al lugar del que jamás debió salir.

http://www.realbetisbalompie.es/noti...a.html?id=8067

Mi enhorabuena a todos los béticos :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## aberroncho

GRANDE Alberto Contador y GRANDE Novak Djokovic que este año se ha convertido en la pesadilla del GRAN Rafa Nadal.

----------


## ben-amar

> GRANDE Alberto Contador y GRANDE Novak Djokovic que este año se ha convertido en la pesadilla del GRAN Rafa Nadal.


Grandes, muy grandes pero.....................y del Betis, ¿que me dices? :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## aberroncho

> Grandes, muy grandes pero.....................y del Betis, ¿que me dices?


El Betis es un  "muy grande" en 2ª división, la próxima temporada en 1ª por desgracia será uno mas que ojalá no pase apuros  para mantenerse y pueda optar a la europa league porque a la champions league como que va a ser muy difícil.

Pero bueno ya me gustaría que mi Córdoba C.F. estuviese en la situación del Betis. Ya tengo ganas de verlo en 1ª aunque sólo sea un año.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> http://www.as.com/ciclismo/articulo/...asdaicic_1/Tes
> 
> *Contador fue el volcán*
> Ganó destacado en la cima del Etna y ya viste la maglia rosa
> 
> 
> 
> A6,8 kilómetros de la meta del Etna, una distancia que no se estila en el ciclismo actual, lanzó un hachazo tremendo Alberto Contador. Una acción estudiada y recomendada por su mánager, Biarne Riis, ya que en esa parte se concentra la mayor dureza de la ascensión. La valentía obtuvo recompensa.
> 
> ...


Hay que ver, si con 0,00000000005 g de clembuterol este chico hace estas exhibiciones, no me quiero ni imaginar lo que haría con la EPO y otras cositas que cierto ciclista *se las comía a granel* y hay pruebas evidentes, la propia AMA, ex-compañeros suyos, han reconocido se había tomado de todo menos agua limpia, pero la UCI sacó aquel informe Vrijman redactado por un abogado nombrado y pagado por esta organización  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Osea, cazan a un tío en un análisis de orina en la que se encuentra EPO y la UCI dice que el análisis se hizo de forma incorrecta e irresponsable, por lo que queda totalmente impune. Cogen a otro con 0,00000000005 g de clembuterol, algo ridículo e imposible de tomar voluntariamente esa cantidad, y se lo quieren **llar. Esta es la UCI y su forma de actuar...



Hay que ver, qué bien le sientan a este chico los maillots... rosa, amarillo, rojo, todos los colores le quedan genial  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## FEDE

MUCHO BETIS EH!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

A ver si tenemos suerte la temporada 2011-2012, y por lo menos no pasamos apuros para mantenernos en 1ª  :Embarrassment: 

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> MUCHO BETIS EH! 
> 
> A ver si tenemos suerte la temporada 2011-2012, y por lo menos no pasamos apuros para mantenernos en 1ª 
> 
> Saludos


Jejejeje  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Qué tal la resaca de ayer? Mucha celebración?  :Big Grin:  :Wink: 

Por cierto, tu mensaje te hubiera quedado mejor así, hay que ser más positivos:



> A ver si tenemos suerte la temporada 2011-2012, y por lo menos no pasamos apuros para meternos en *UEFA*


Jejeje  :Big Grin: 

Un abrazo.

----------


## FEDE

Hola Federico, hola a todos  :Smile: 

La resaca bien, despues de 4 dias de fería ayer este ascenso le puso la guinda  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  a ver si con un poco de suerte se cumple lo que dices, y nos metemos en la UEFA Europa League  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  pero que conste que me conformo con no sufrir  :Embarrassment: 

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Cita:
Iniciado por FEDE Ver Mensaje
A ver si tenemos suerte la temporada 2011-2012, y por lo menos no pasamos apuros para meternos en UEFA 


¡¡que tiemble Europa, llega el Betis!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¡¡que tiemble Europa, llega el Betis!!




Volverán aquellos partidos europeos...


Y el Betis se llevará una orejona a sus vitrinas  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## REEGE

Enhorabuena, es un equipo que está en el sitio que se merece y donde siempre debería estar... es sin duda un equipo de primera y esperemos que sus mandatarios sepan gestionarlo y cuidarlo... ya que es uno de los equipos más simpáticos de todos... un saludo y disfrutar del Betis!!!!

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Volverán aquellos partidos europeos...
> 
> 
> Y el Betis se llevará una orejona a sus vitrinas


Este también me gustó bastante... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .


Yo con que quedemos de 14º para arriba, por encima del Rival y ganar los derbis, me conformo. Aunque si hay que luchar por algo, no lo voy a echar para atrás. Y hacer esto de nuevo:

----------


## ben-amar

> Yo con que quedemos de 14º para arriba, por encima del Rival y ganar los derbis, me conformo. Aunque si hay que luchar por algo, no lo voy a echar para atrás. Y hacer esto de nuevo:


A este y al otro, y al otro.....  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Y hacer esto de nuevo:


Hombre, por supuesto!!

Yo encantado de ver el marcador así  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Hombre, por supuesto!!
> 
> Yo encantado de ver el marcador así


Jajajajajaja, y con remontada y todo :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x44BrEJHVpY[/ame]

----------


## REEGE

LA ORGANIZACIÓN DEL GIRO SE LA JUEGA TRAS LA TRAGEDIA DE WEYLANDT.

Contador: "El Crostis da miedo"
Estrecho, tortuoso, con tramos de tierra... Este es el polémico y temido Monte Crostis, un puerto de categoría especial que los ciclistas de la Corsa Rosa tendrán que afrontar el sábado previa ascensión final al Zoncolan.


¿Dónde está el límite entre espectáculo y peligrosidad? He ahí el 'kit' de la cuestión que tiene en vilo a gran parte del mundo ciclista y con el que se ha permitido el lujo de juguetear la organización de este Giro de Italia.

"Es un lugar ideal... pero para hacer una parrillada" declaró irónicamente Contador tras reconocer en abril el Monte Crostis en solitario. "Se va más allá del límite, nunca había visto nada igual". Y tanto, Alberto. Basta con echar un vistazo a las imágenes que ilustran la noticia para darse cuenta de la peligrosidad de un puerto que apenas podrá ser ascendido por los ciclistas de dos en dos.

Con una pendiente media en torno al 10% y tramos que rondan el 18%, la peligrosidad del Crostis reside en la carretera por la que rodarán los valientes de la Corsa Rosa. Todos ellos deberán vencer al vértigo y evitar mirar al márgen izquierdo de un trazado que conduce al abismo. "Hay unos barrancos que te mueres", apuntó Blanco, del Geox. Por ello y como si se tratase de pececillos, la organización ha 'asegurado' el descenso con endebles redes del tipo que se usan en las competiciones de esquí. Si parece difícil que una red aguante el peso de un ciclista a no sé cuantos kilómetros hora, imposible parece que lo haga en el caso de que se produzca una colisión multiple.

Al lado de las endebles redes y protecciones del descenso acompañadas de curvas imposibles, el que haya 2,5 kilómetros de 'sterratto' (tierra aplanada) en el tramo final del Crostis parece una completa minucia. Al igual que lo parece que no se permita a los coches acompañar a los ciclistas, no por capricho sino porque no caben.

Y todo esto tras la muerte de Weylandt...
Poco parece importarle a la organización del Giro el que podría ser otro tachón en su edición 150, considerada una de las más duras de la historia de las grandes vueltas, y es que pese a que los ciclistas han puesto el grito en el cielo, finalmente el director de la Corsa Rosa, Angelo Zomegnan, se ha salido con la suya. "El descenso del Crostis es seguro y seguirá en el programa del Giro", sentenció Zomegnan


http://www.antena3.com/noticias/depo...051900257.html

----------


## F. Lázaro

Grande Contador!!. Madre mía, si hoy llega a atacar de verdad, a Nibali, Scarponi, etc, les cae la del pulpo  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Con respecto al monte Crostis de mañana, quisiera puntualizar algo.

Se está exagerando en muchas informaciones, por no decir que se están diciendo cosas absolutamente falsas con respecto a toda la polémica que rodea a este puerto.

Bien, vamos a ver. El problema del Crostis está tras coronar su cima e iniciar el descenso. Una vez coronado, el problema viene con el sterrato, una pista de tierra de varios kilómetros por la vertiente que se baja del Crostis. Aunque hay que puntualizar que, el tramo de tierra, NO ES BAJADA, sino terreno llano en los que los desniveles son insignificantes, como demuestra el siguiente perfil del monte Crostis por la vertiente de Ravascletto.



Como se puede ver, la parte del sterrato es totalmente llana, apenas hay un desnivel máximo de un 1%.

Eso por un lado. Ahora por otro.

El famoso sterrato, es el siguiente (imágenes de panoramio)









Como se puede ver claramente, el peligro del Crostis viene por el barranco que hay al lado de la carretera, *no por las fuertes pendientes descendentes de la pista de tierra como se apunta en otros sitios*

Y ésto es lo que la organización del Giro ha previsto, la instalación de redes tipo estaciones de esquí para evitar que, en caso de caída, ningún corredor pueda irse ladera abajo.





Aquí tenéis también un vídeo del tramo en el que se han instalado las protecciones http://www.as.com/ciclismo/articulo/...asdascic_4/Tes

Personalmente, pienso que se han pasado de la raya con la bajada. Hubiera preferido haber hecho Zoncolan de paso y final en el Crostis, antes que Crostis de paso y final en el Zoncolan, pero bueno, ellos allá.

Aunque también es cierto, que cualquier bajada de un puerto, por sí misma es peligrosísima. Todos recordamos esas bajadas como por ejemplo las del Tourmalet, piso mojado, bajando a 80 km/h, curva de herradura tras curva de herradura, y entre medio unos precipicios en los que no se ve el fondo... y sin embargo nadie puso el grito en el cielo. Lo único que se le puede reprochar, es el tema del sterrato y que sea un piso de tierra en vez de asfalto, pero por lo demás, se han bajado multitud de puertos parecidos a éste y sin ninguna protección, y nadie alzó la voz...

En fin, sea como sea, esperemos que mañana, en caso de que al final se baje el Crostis, que creo que va a ser que sí, que lo bajen tranquilitos y no salga ningún kamikaze por esa carretera en ese tramo.

----------


## REEGE

Muchas gracias por esas aclaraciones y por los documentos... Muy bueno Contador... Hoy también he visto una entrevista con un ciclista que se dopaba y que acusa a Lance de doparse con él.
Un saludo y haber si la veo por ahí...

----------


## Luján

> Muchas gracias por esas aclaraciones y por los documentos... Muy bueno Contador... Hoy también he visto una entrevista con un ciclista que se dopaba y que acusa a Lance de doparse con él.
> Un saludo y haber si la veo por ahí...


Como si no se supiera que Lance Armstrong se dopaba. Junto a todos los productos para combatir el cancer, de paso le daban algo extra, y la UCI hacía la vista gorda.

¿Sería porque no es español?


Por otro lado, meter a 100 ciclistas por pistas como esas, con bicis de carretera no es muy inteligente. Los últimos (y los de enmedio) del pelotón irán que no verán ni el manillar de su bici, por no decir la polvareda que se van a tragar.

No sé, creo que habría que dejar el bicicross para los que lo hacen, con sus cascos integrales y sus bicis de montaña.

----------


## F. Lázaro

¿Qué es lo que pasa en el ciclismo?




> http://www.as.com/ciclismo/articulo/...asdascic_4/Tes
> 
> 
> 
> *Muere el ciclista español Xavi Tondo en Granada*
> 
> *Un accidente con la puerta del garaje de un edificio de apartamentos en Sierra Nevada provocó su muerte, según ha confirmado Eusebio Unzué, director del Movistar Team.*
> 
> El ciclista español Xavier Tondo, de 32 años, ha muerto hoy al quedar aprisionado entre su coche y el portón automático de un edificio de apartamentos de la urbanización de Pradollano, en Sierra Nevada, donde estaba entrenando, han informado a Efe fuentes de la Guardia Civil.
> ...


Vaya tela como está el ciclismo, vaya losa que le está cayendo encima, mazazo tras mazazo  :Frown: 

En fin... *descansa en paz Xavier*.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> http://www.as.com/ciclismo/articulo/...asdascic_5/Tes
> 
> *Caníbal Contador: gana la etapa y le mete 34" a Nibali*
> 
> *Nueva exhibición del corredor de Pinto que ganó la cronoescalada de 12,6 kilómetros. Ya tiene la carrera italiana en el bolsillo.*
> 
> El corredor español Alberto Contador, del Saxo Bank, homenajeó a Xavi Tondo con un triunfo en la decimosexta etapa del Giro de Italia, una cronoescalada de 12,7 kilómetros disputada entre Belluno y Nevegal, por delante de los italianos Vincenzo Nibali (Liquigas) y Michele Scarponi (Lampre).
> 
> Alberto Contador sumó así su segunda victoria en la presente edición, tras la de la novena etapa con final en el Etna, en una jornada que estuvo marcada por el recuerdo a Xavi Tondo, fallecido este lunes en un accidente doméstico y al que se homenajeó antes de la salida del primer corredor de la contrarreloj, el australiano Matthew Wilson (Garmin-Cervelo).
> ...


*General:*

1. Alberto Contador (ESP/Saxo Bank) 62h 43:37
2. Michele Scarponi (ITA/Lampre-ISD) a 4:58
3. Vicenzo Nibali (ITA/Liquigas-Cannondale) a 5:45

¿Qué dirá ahora la UCI?

----------


## juanlo

Una gran pena, lo de Xavi. El año pasado coincidí con el en una marcha cicloturista y era un chaval majísimo y superagradable. 
D.E.P.
Lo de Contador, para quitarse el sombrero.
La etapa del domingo 22 del Giro fué mas animada que todo el Tour entero del pasado año.

----------


## sergi1907

Una gran noticia para Reus :Smile: 

Después de 38 años, el Reus ha ganado la Liga de Hockey sobre patines gracias al triunfo por 4-1 al Tenerife y la derrota del Liceo por 7-4 en Barcelona.

Pese a ser un deporte minoritario es una gran alegría para esta zona, tan poco acostumbrada a los triunfos de élite.

Mi enhorabuena a los jugadores y aficionados de Reus :Smile:

----------


## Luján

> Una gran noticia para Reus
> 
> Después de 38 años, el Reus ha ganado la Liga de Hockey sobre patines gracias al triunfo por 4-1 al Tenerife y la derrota del Liceo por 7-4 en Barcelona.
> 
> Pese a ser un deporte minoritario es una gran alegría para esta zona, tan poco acostumbrada a los triunfos de élite.
> 
> Mi enhorabuena a los jugadores y aficionados de Reus


Mi enhorabuena también, pese a que hayan ganado al Tenerife.  :Frown:  No sé cómo andará ahora la cosa, pero el Patín Tenerife era uno de los grandes.

----------


## Luján

en 20munitos.es: http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/1064...ardiola/final/




> El exjugador y exentrenador del Barcelona* Johan Cruyff no descarta que Pep Guardiola abandone el banquillo blaugrana*  cuando termine esta temporada, tras disputar la final de la Liga de  Campeones del próximo sábado contra el Manchester United en Londres. 
> 
> "Guardiola *estos años ha hecho un trabajo durísimo*  y no me sorprendería que se fuera, independientemente del resultado  (del partido ante el United)", afirma el holandés en una entrevista  publicada por el diario deportivo italiano _La Gazzetta dello Sport_, en la que señala a su compatriota Marco Van Basten como "entrenador ideal" para sustituir al catalán. 
> 
> Cruyff  explica que comprendería la decisión del técnico culé por las altas  presiones a las que ha estado sometido durante los últimos años, y  adelanta que, en su opinión, no ficharía inmediatamente por ningún otro  equipo.
> 
> 
>  "Si lo dejara, lo haría únicamente porque *es muy difícil soportar ciertas presiones a largo plazo*. Por eso creo que estaría parado un año", precisa el exfutbolista. 
> 
> ...

----------


## sergi1907

> Mi enhorabuena también, pese a que hayan ganado al Tenerife.  No sé cómo andará ahora la cosa, pero el Patín Tenerife era uno de los grandes.


Pues este año no le han ido bien las cosas y a descendido, aunque es probable que la temporada que viene vuelva a ascender.

----------


## suer

> Mi enhorabuena también, pese a que hayan ganado al Tenerife.  No sé cómo andará ahora la cosa, pero el Patín Tenerife era uno de los grandes.


Estoy seguro que al Patín Tenerife pronto lo volveremos a ver en División de Honor. No lo dudes Luján, es un gran equipo el Tenerife. 

Por contra, mientras el Reus gana la liga, el otro equipo de la ciudad, el Ploms desciende a primera catalana.

En los últimos años ya no está dando algún que otro triunfo el reus. Copa del del Rey, copa de la CERS, otra copa de Europa (las anteriores ya estaban poco lustrosas).

Sergi, como va el Vila-seca?, creo que tenía alguna opción de subir a División de Honor, o estoy equivocado?

----------


## sergi1907

> Sergi, como va el Vila-seca?, creo que tenía alguna opción de subir a División de Honor, o estoy equivocado?


Al final ha quedado el 8º, un buen resultado teniendo en cuenta que era el año del regreso a la categoría.

----------


## REEGE

Nadal recupera el tono y pasa a semifinales de Roland Garros. 
Rafa Nadal afinó el miércoles sus opciones de ganar su sexto Roland Garros e igualar el récord de Björn Borg, al derrotar con contundencia al sueco Robin Söderling por 6-4, 6-1 y 7-6, para obtener una plaza en semifinales, donde se enfrentará a Andy Murray.

----------


## REEGE

EL BALEAR BUSCARÁ IGUALAR EL RÉCORD DE BJÖRN BORG EN ROLAND GARROS.
Nadal jugará su sexta final en París tras doblegar a Murray

Rafael Nadal se regaló por su 25º cumpleaños el paso a la final de Roland Garros después de doblegar a Andy Murray en tres sets. El balear, que firma un bagaje de 44-1 sobre la arcilla parisina, buscará su sexta Copa de los Mosqueteros -hito que sólo ha conseguido Björn Borg hasta la fecha- ante Novak Djokovic o Roger Federer el próximo domingo.

Era el mejor regalo de cumpleaños que Rafa Nadal se podía hacer a sí mismo. Una victoria que le diera el billete para la gran final de Roland Garros del próximo domingo. Un triunfo que tuvo como víctima a Andy Murray, que seguirá con el 'debe' de jugar al menos una final sobre tierra batida, al que derrotó por un marcador global de 6-4, 7-5 y 6-4 tras tres horas y diecisiete minutos de juego en el choque que abrió la jornada en la Philippe Chatrier.

----------


## embalses al 100%

*El Betis culmina la temporada con el campeonato (2-1)*

Desde luego hoy ha sido un partidazo para culminar una brillante temporada y llevarnos el titulo de campeones, y una buena inyección de dinero, que también nos hacía falta. Por lo que hoy tras el partido :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: :

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04854XqcfCY[/ame]

Además parece que el año que viene vamos a tener un buen equipo, ya que muchos de los jugadores de este sirven, pero quieren este fichaje:

*La obsesión es Bojan*
Mel desea la cesión del delantero e incluso pretende solicitársela directamente a Guardiola


Saludos :Wink:

----------


## ben-amar

Finalizado el partido, amistoso, entre USA y España; resultado: 0 - 4

Goles de Cazorla (2), Negredo y Torres

http://www.elpais.com/
España se pasea

La selección de Del Bosque vence 0-4 a Estados Unidos con goles de Cazorla (2), Negredo y Torres

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Finalizado el partido, amistoso, entre USA y España; resultado: 0 - 4
> 
> Goles de Cazorla (2), Negredo y Torres
> 
> http://www.elpais.com/
> España se pasea
> 
> La selección de Del Bosque vence 0-4 a Estados Unidos con goles de Cazorla (2), Negredo y Torres


Hombre, es que si ganamos a media Europa y al "Mundo", como para no pasearse ane EE.UU, que en general son bastantes malos.

Uff, ha marcado Negredo. Ahora aguantarlos otr vez... :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: . No habrá gente para marcar....

----------


## ben-amar

> Hombre, es que si ganamos a media Europa y al "Mundo", *como para no pasearse ane EE.UU, que en general son bastantes malos.*
> 
> Uff, ha marcado Negredo. Ahora aguantarlos otr vez.... No habrá gente para marcar....


Esos tan malos, nos apearon de la Copa Confederaciones.
No todo van a ser buenas noticias.  :Cool:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Esos tan malos, nos apearon de la Copa Confederaciones.
> No todo van a ser buenas noticias.


Ya, pero eran otros tiempos. Pero vamos España tampoco convencía mucho en el mundial, hasta que lo ganó. Entonces todos se callaron.

----------


## ben-amar

Otra noticia mas:
El Angel Ximenez; equipo de balonmano de Puente Genil, se ha proclamado campeon de España de la 1ª division y consigue el ascenso a la division de plata, Honor B.

----------


## aberroncho

> Ya, pero eran otros tiempos. Pero vamos España tampoco convencía mucho en el mundial, hasta que lo ganó. Entonces todos se callaron.


Hombre, no quieras quitarle méritos a lo que ha hecho la roja y quieras meternos la proeza del Betis, como si hubiera conseguido la champions......
al final lo que ha conseguido es ser el mejor de la segunda división........tampoco es para tanto


yo si quieres que te diga una proeza es "VIVA EL CORDOBA C.F."  otro año mas en segunda a pesar de los pesares  y sin la parafernalia de los equipos sevillanos que parecen ser los únicos que existen en Andalucía.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Hombre, no quieras quitarle méritos a lo que ha hecho la roja y quieras meternos la proeza del Betis, como si hubiera conseguido la champions......
> al final lo que ha conseguido es ser el mejor de la segunda división........tampoco es para tanto
> 
> yo si quieres que te diga una proeza es "VIVA EL CORDOBA C.F."  otro año mas en segunda a pesar de los pesares  y sin la parafernalia de los equipos sevillanos que parecen ser los únicos que existen en Andalucía.


Yo no quiero quitarle méritos a nadie, y menos a La Roja. Y no intento tampoco meter tanto Betis, que ya se que tampoco es tanto, de hecho la gente no le gusta que le demos tanto bombo, ya que nunca debería de haber ocurrido. Pero es que tantos años de sequía de titulos, y dos de ellos en 2ª, mira, hay ganas de celebrar algo, aunque solo sea eso.

Mira, sí, mi enhorabuena al Cordoba otro añito más en 2ª. A ver cuanto duráis, que este año ha estado cerca. Ojala y no baje, cuantos más equipos Andaluces arriba mejor. Y sí puede que parezca que los equipos sevillanos sean los únicos de Andalucía de hecho, son los únicos grandes. 

Y si quieres una proeza, la del GRANADA C.F, recién ascendido de 2ªB, y va camino de 1ª. Y otro equipo más Andaluz en 1ª, ya serían 4(si no me equivoco). Una lástima que no vayan a estar GRANDES equipos como son el Córdoba C.F., una pena, o el Almería, o el Xerez, o el Recre, o el Cádiz, que el año de su centenario, está hundido en 2ªB. 

Viva el Betis, un equipo de 1ª, que la 2ª no es para nosotros, está claro.

----------


## Luján

Hola a todos.

Acabo de descubrir a mi nuevo jugador preferido de tenis. Y no, no es Nadal, ni tampoco Federer, ni Djokovic.


Es Mansour Bahrami, un iraní que juega mejor que nadie. Una prueba de ello la tenéis aquí: http://www.blogdehumor.com/mansour-b...mas-divertido/

 :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 

Siento poner el enlace a una página, pero es que su reproductor de video no permite copiar la url del mismo.


Bueno, lo acabo de encontrar en youtube:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6Vqp6UveIU[/ame]

----------


## perdiguera

Realmente es todo un espectáculo este hombre.
Muy buen vídeo.

----------


## REEGE

ESPAÑA 3
VENEZUELA 0
Termina la temporada ganando y mejorando el ambiente que se presumia "cargadito"...

Un saludo y aupa la ROJA!!!!!!!

----------


## aberroncho

granada  c. f.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Por fin, otro equipo más andaluz en 1ª.
Parece que la temporada que viene, va a ser bastante interesante... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## REEGE

Granada se merecía pisar la primera división... y gracias a un manchego que le salvo en el anterior partido!! El portero es de VALDEPEÑAS y le paró dos penaltis al Elche.
Un saludo y enhorabuena a los aficionados del Granada.

----------


## ben-amar

ELPAIS.com  >
    Deportes

El base español se presenta hoy como 9 de los Wolves en un proyecto pensado en torno a él

EUROPA PRESS | Barcelona 20/06/2011


Ricky Rubio ha llegado a Minneapolis, en donde ha sido recibido por decenas de aficionados. El base será presentado este martes como nuevo jugador de los Minnesota Timberwolves, equipo que se hizo con sus derechos en el draft de 2009.
El fichaje del exjugador del Regal FC Barcelona ha causado una gran expectación en Minneapolis. La franquicia tiene muchas esperanzas depositadas en el base de El Masnou, por el que ha pagado los 500.000 dólares que tienen

como máximo para fichar a jugadores foráneos y del que esperan que lidere un proyecto, junto al ala-pívot Kevin Love, que saque a los T'Wolves del pozo de la NBA. La ilusión es mutua, ya que Ricky Rubio ha pagado de su bolsillo más de medio millón de euros para ver su sueño cumplido.

El ya 9 de los Timberwolves lucirá hoy su nueva camiseta por primera vez. Por el momento, la página web oficial de la franquicia han dedicado toda una sección al español, Ricky Central. Además, invitan a todo aficionado de la franquicia a aprender español para darle la bienvenida y hacerle sentir como en casa, y han lanzado una campaña para asistir a dos partidos de la NBA por el módico precio de nueve dólares en honor al dorsal del español.



Desde aqui, le deseo toda la suerte del mundo a este campeon.

----------


## sergi1907

El Guadalajara y el Alcoyano son nuevos equipos de 2ª División.

Enhorabuena a todos los alcarreños del foro, ya que es la primera vez en su historia que jugarán en esta categoría.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## Luján

> El Guadalajara y el Alcoyano son nuevos equipos de 2ª División.
> 
> Enhorabuena a todos los alcarreños del foro, ya que es la primera vez en su historia que jugarán en esta categoría.
> 
> Un saludo


Y a los alcoyanos, a los que la moral nunca les falla.  :Wink:

----------


## Luján

Me parece muy mal que no nos hayamos acordado del futuro del fútbol español, los chavales sub-21, de nuevo campeones de Europa:

http://es.uefa.com/under21/matches/s...ort/index.html

----------


## embalses al 100%

Enhorabuena a los tres. Iba a ponerlo yo, pero se me ha olvidado completamente. Lo de la sub-21, vi el partido enterito, aplastante España.
Lo del Alcoyano lo desconocía por completo, pero lo del Guadalajara ya lo había visto por ahí... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Wink: .

----------


## perdiguera

Puestos a felicitar a campeones y ascensos y ya que se felicita a Guadalajara y Alcoyano, creo que debiera felicitarse también a Real Murcia y Sabadell que subieron a 2ª hace algunas semanas y al Real Murcia como campeón de 2ª B, título que ganó en eliminatoria a doble partido contra el Sabadell hace 10 días.

----------


## REEGE

También tenéis que hablar un poquito...jejeje
Bueno sólo os pido que yo como no veo Teledeporte cuando finalice el partido hableis el resultado, ok??
Un saludo y a Guadalajara que le tengo mucho cariño... enhorabuena!!

----------


## F. Lázaro

> También tenéis que hablar un poquito...jejeje
> Bueno sólo os pido que yo como no veo Teledeporte cuando finalice el partido hableis el resultado, ok??


Bueno... pues sobre Nadal, creo que ésta imagen resume todo:



Quinta final que pierde Nadal ante Djokovic esta temporada  :Frown: 

En cuanto al partido... pues lo único que cabe mencionar es que Djokovic ha jugado un partido formidable. En cuanto a Nadal, ha jugado por momentos, momentos muy buenos, alternados con errores extraños que ha cometido Nadal y no aprovechar las bolas de rotura, y que ante la efectividad del serbio, le han costado el título.

En fin... otra vez será  :Cool:

----------


## F. Lázaro

La mala suerte se cebó con Alberto Contador en el estreno del Tour de Francia. Se vio involucrado en una caída del pelotón provocada por un aficionado im***** que se asomó más de la cuenta, hizo caer a un ciclista y provocó la consiguiente montonera en la que se vio involucrado de lleno Contador  :Frown: , quedándose cortado y perdiendo más de un minuto con la cabeza del pelotón.

Su máximo rival por la disputa del Tour, Andy Schleck también tuvo una caída y entró en el mismo grupo que Contador, pero en este caso, las normas favorecieron al luxemburgués, ya que pese a entrar en el mismo grupo que Contador, ya que la caída fue a menos de 3 km de meta, no se pica tiempo y por lo tanto, Andy le sacó más de un minuto a Contador  :Mad: 

Aparte de todo ésto, en la crono por equipos, Contador ha perdido otros 24 segundos con respecto a Andy y se sitúa ya a 1 minuto y 38 segundos de desventaja con respecto a éste.

Conclusión: 

En la 12ª etapa con final en Luz-Ardiden...



... Alberto tendrá que empezar en el Tourmalet a dar cera de la buena si quiere recuperar el terreno perdido.

Aunque esta situación, hará si cabe de un Tour aún más emocionante. Ahora más que nunca es cuando debe ser inteligente a la vez que agresivo, ciclismo de ataque puro y duro, no perdonar a nadie, ni regalar etapas a nadie, ni ser colega de nadie, Alberto tiene que convertirse en un caníbal entre tantas pirañas sueltas. 

Alberto tiene que convertirse en el "Pantani español", un auténtico corsario de la montaña, en donde lo único que vean sus rivales sea el dorsal nº1 de su espalda alejarse cada vez más y más  :Cool: 

Por último, es una auténtica vergüenza la actitud de los franceses. Espero que el apoyo que reciba en los Pirineos sea brutal. Españoles, acudan en masa a las etapas pirenaicas, sobre todo al final en Luz, pueblen la carretera, que nuestro corredor sienta el calor de los suyos entre tanto ambiente hostil.

----------


## Luján

> [...]
> Por último, es una auténtica vergüenza la actitud de los franceses. Espero que el apoyo que reciba en los Pirineos sea brutal. Españoles, acudan en masa a las etapas pirenaicas, sobre todo al final en Luz, pueblen la carretera, que nuestro corredor sienta el calor de los suyos entre tanto ambiente hostil.


Y de paso, si algún aficionado se asoma "un poquito" más de lo debido al paso de sus contrincantes, yo no le voy a decir nada  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## perdiguera

> Y de paso, si algún aficionado se asoma "un poquito" más de lo debido al paso de sus contrincantes, yo no le voy a decir nada


En las etapas de montaña las caídas como que no tienen eso de los 3 km últimos, me parece.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Qué mala leche tienen los franceses!  :Mad: 

Ha pegado un hachazo Contador en las rampas finales de la etapa de hoy, con una buena emboscada en la meta situada en Mûr-de-Bretagne, y justo arrancar Contador y lanzar el ataque, qué curioso que la señal se interrumpe y solamente se ve la dichosa pantalla con las bandas de colores  :Mad: 

Ha dejado de atacar Contador, curiosamente vuelve la señal.

Vuelve a atacar Contador, y nuevamente la señal empieza a sufrir cortes y saltos.

Evans gana la etapa, y curiosamente, no se ha vuelto a cortar en ningún momento.

¿Muchas casualidades no? En fin...  :Frown: 

A todo ésto, Andy ha perdido 7 segunditos con respecto a Contador... comienza la remontada  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## F. Lázaro

Hoy, nuevamente ha vuelto a probar el asfalto... vaya tela  :Frown: 

Afortunadamente, no ha tenido mayores consecuencias que un rasguño en el codo, aunque supongo que hoy le habrá dolido todo el cuerpo durante el resto de la etapa.

El que sí se ha pegado un buen talegazo ha sido Tom Boonen, que a punto a estado de tener que retirarse. El brazo, tenía mala pinta, se le notaba bastante gestos de dolor en el hombro y la muñeca. Esperemos que no tenga nada serio y pueda continuar en carrera.

En cuanto a la general... sin cambios, con Contador a 1 minuto y 30 segundos de Andy Schleck.

----------


## F. Lázaro

El ciclista británico Bradley Wiggins realizó una desafortunada declaración antes del comienzo del Tour de Francia, en la que vertió difamaciones contra Alberto Contador así como también faltando la presunción de inocencia del mismo:

Wiggins asegurço que ver a Contador en el Tour sería malo para el ciclismo: _"Deportivamente, no es bueno que alguien que haya dado cuatro positivos esté en la carrera. También es malo para los equipos que luchan por ser limpios, como es el caso en el nuestro, Sky"_

Hoy... sucede ésto:




> http://www.as.com/ciclismo/articulo/...asdascic_2/Tes
> 
> 
> 
> *Wiggins abandona el Tour tras romperse la clavícula*
> 
> El cuarto de la edición de 2009 sufrió una dura caída a 38 kilómetros de la meta y fue trasladado a un hospital de Châteauroux, donde le diagnosticaron la fractura.


Evidentemente, no me voy a alegrar de que haya sufrido una fractura, eso jamás. Un abandono por caída y lesión, nunca es bueno para el ciclismo caiga bien o mal, así como tampoco lo es hablar más de la cuenta como hicistes en aquella ocasión.

*Ante todo, desearle una pronta recuperación, y sobretodo, entrenar más... y hablar menos.*

----------


## REEGE

*López y Ferrer colocan 2-0 a España ante EEUU en la Davis.
Reuters – Hace 31 minutos*
AUSTIN, EEUU (Reuters) - España no sintió la ausencia de Rafael Nadal y consiguió el viernes una ventaja de 2-0 frente a Estados Unidos en su enfrentamiento por cuartos de final de la Copa Davis, después de las valientes victorias de Feliciano López y David Ferrer.

El zurdo López consiguió el primer punto al vencer al estadounidense Mardy Fish por 6-4, 3-6, 6-3, 6-7 y 8-6 en el primer partido, disputado en la pista cubierta del Frank Erwin Center de la localidad texana de Austin.

Ferrer, número seis del mundo, venció posteriormente al favorito local y número 10 de la ATP, Andy Roddick, por 7-6, 7-5 y 6-3 frente a una bulliciosa multitud que terminó decepcionada.

López, quien al igual que Fish llegó hasta cuartos de final en Wimbledon este mes, selló su victoria con un poderoso pase de revés cruzado tras un reñido encuentro que se prolongó durante casi cuatro horas.

"Este triunfo significa mucho para mí", dijo el español en la pista tras vencer al número ocho del mundo por primera vez en cuatro partidos.

"He estado jugado bien los últimos meses. Este tipo de partidos son muy especiales. Contra Mardy aquí, en este duelo, fue un partido difícil para mí, así que estoy feliz de haber podido ganar después de casi cuatro horas", agregó.

Fish salvó dos puntos de partido contra el número 31 de la ATP cuando perdía 4-5 en el último set, pero no pudo salvar un tercero con su servicio en el juego número 14 cuando se le fue un drive después de un largo punto.

López elevó el puño derecho en señal de celebración antes de que saludar a Fish y abrazar a cada uno de sus compañeros de equipo en el banquillo.

Ferrer ganó un maratónico primer set contra Roddick, salvando tres puntos de set antes de imponerse 11-9 en el "tiebreak".

Luego iba perdiendo 0-3 frente al estadounidense, famoso por su poderoso servicio, en el segundo set, antes de remontar y hacerse con una ventaja de dos sets.

CONSOLIDANDO EL CONTROL

Con unas sorprendentes devoluciones, Ferrer controló la mayoría de los puntos, consolidando su control en el tercer set mientras Roddick desaparecía.

El estadounidense perdió su servicio en el séptimo y noveno juegos, cometiendo una doble falta dos veces seguidas para terminar el partido.

"En el primer set, Andy tuvo un 40-0 para ganar la manga (con 5-4), y que no lograra me dio confianza para jugar con más fuerza y convicción", dijo Ferrer. "Estoy muy feliz porque jugué realmente bien durante el resto del partido", agregó.

"Sabía que la clave iba a estar en mi devolución. Cuando gané ese primer set, lo mejoré. Creo que él se cansó un poco y que yo aproveché mis oportunidades", afirmó.

Los mellizos estadounidenses Bob y Mike Bryan, la pareja número uno del mundo en dobles, se medirán a López y a Fernando Verdasco en el partido de dobles del sábado en el enfrentamiento al mejor de cinco puntos.

Fish luego se enfrentará a Ferrer, antes de que Roddick se mida a López en los partidos individuales del domingo.

España ha ganado la codiciada Copa Davis cuatro veces, y dos veces en los últimos tres años, pero no cuentan con el talento de Nadal en Austin.

El número dos del mundo se retiró de la Davis por problemas con el calendario.

----------


## REEGE

Esto te gustará F. Lázaro...

http://es.eurosport.yahoo.com/080720...ciclistas.html

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Esto te gustará F. Lázaro...
> 
> http://es.eurosport.yahoo.com/080720...ciclistas.html


Pues sí, un gesto muy bonito  :Smile: 

Tanto en el Giro como en el Tour, se suelen hacer algunas cosas de este tipo, aunque evidentemente, no con la espectacularidad de ésta.

Con respecto a los cuartos de final de la "ensaladera" contra EEUU, estupenda noticia. Yo estuve siguiendo el partido de Ferrer, partidazo  :Smile:

----------


## Luján

> Esto te gustará F. Lázaro...
> 
> http://es.eurosport.yahoo.com/080720...ciclistas.html



Muy bonito, sí.


Pero esta otra noticia me gusta más: http://es.eurosport.yahoo.com/070720...-contador.html




> *Tour de Francia - Un mítico francés apoya a Contador*
> 
> Se trata nada más y nada menos que de Bernard Hinault,  el qúintuple ganador del Tour de Francia y último ganador nacional de  la ronda. Sus declaraciones suponen un soplo de aire fresco para el  pinteño, que ha tenido que sufrir la animadversión de los aficionados  desde el inicio de la prueba.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Madre mía, vaya como está el Tour, sigue cobrándose favoritos...

Alberto Contador, ha vuelto a probar asfalto, ya es la tercera caída que sufre en éste Tour  :Frown: . Afortunadamente, no ha tenido consecuencias físicas, aunque parece ser que la bicicleta ha podido sufrir problemas, ya que han tenido que repararla en marcha.

Además, esta mañana, Amets Txurruka se vio involucrado en una caída al principio de la etapa y tuvo que abandonar camino del hospital, rompiéndose la clavícula.

Mención especial merece la caída de grandes ciclistas ocurrida en el km 109, en donde varios corredores han sufrido una fuerte caída, algunos de ellos cayendo por un terraplén y con graves consecuencias.

Vinokourov se ha caído por ese terraplén y no puede andar. Sus compañeros de equipo han tenido que bajar a por él y subirlo hasta la carretera para que sea atendido y se lo lleve la ambulancia. Tiene pinta de sufrir alguna lesión importante. También, Van den Broeck se ha fracturado la clavícula y ha tenido que decir adiós al Tour.

Gilbert, Cancellara, Hushovd y los corredores del Leopard han pedido realizar un parón al resto de corredores y hablar con la dirección de carrera para no seguir disputando el resto de etapa debido a las caídas. *Esta decisión, la verdad, no la termino de entender.*

Cierto es que es una jornada peligrosa, con piso mojado, lluvia, pero porque se hayan caído un par de corredores no es motivo para querer parar la carrera, sean favoritos o no. Por suerte, ninguno de ellos parece que sufra lesiones graves, por lo que no termino de entender el porqué quieren parar.

Espero que si los demás se paran, Alberto Contador tire sin parar... él se cayó, y no le esperó nadie.

EDIT: Zabriskie, abandona también la carrera.

----------


## F. Lázaro

IMPRESIONANTE!!  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 

Un coche de la organización acaba de arrollar a dos ciclistas, jamás había visto algo parecido en una prueba ciclista, y mira que he visto unas cuantas... impresentable  :Mad: 

¿A dónde narices iba ese coche? Al conductor de ese coche hay que expulsarlo inmediatamente del Tour y además retirarle el permiso de circulación... qué temeridad por dios  :Mad: 

Espero que los dos ciclistas arrollados, denuncien a la organización nada más bajarse de la bicicleta, les ha atropellado un coche!

Madre mía... vaya Tour  :EEK!:

----------


## Luján

Lo bueno, ha ganado un español.

Luis León Sánchez, dejando clavados a los dos franceses que iban con él en la escapada.

Además, se pone segundo en la general, a 1.49 del maillot.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Como están las coas hay que ver....

----------


## F. Lázaro

*Sí!!!!!!!!!!*

*Los toros ganaron a los longhorns*

*David Ferrer, acaba de asestarle el "austinazo" final a Estados Unidos*, 

*Por primera vez en la historia, les ganamos una eliminatoria en su territorio, al imperio de la Copa Davis, y las dichosas bolas WTA y a la ITF. Derrota amarga para EEUU, apeándoles de la Copa Davis por la vía del cloroformo y además, servida a domicilio*...  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Grande todo el equipo de la Armada Española. Grande!

Feliciano López le pegó los primeros capotazos a Mardy Fish, y David Ferrer, hizo lo propio con Andy Roddick en el tercio de banderillas.

Verdasco y Granollers, intentaron terminar la faena con la muleta, pero esta vez, no tuvieron éxito, tenían enfrente un buen morlaco, los hermanos Bryan y su famoso golpe de pecho.

Pero entonces, esta noche agarró la muleta David Ferrer y dijo "¡aquí estoy yo!". Poco a poco fue dándole pases a Mardy Fish hasta que en el tie-break del cuarto set, Ferrer se dispuso a entrar a matar, y realizó una estocada perfecta, limpia, imponiendo el 3-1 en el global de la eliminatoria derrotando a EEUU a domicilio.

*Dos orejas y el rabo para la Armada Española, y a Semifinales por la puerta grande*

----------


## F. Lázaro

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUm_slEVTwQ[/ame]



Así quedó Hoogerland, enganchado a una alambre de espinos que le provocó heridas y cortes importantes en ambas piernas y que necesitaron sutura.

Así tuvo que acabar la etapa:



Hay más imágenes del accidente de Hoogerland y de las heridas sufridas, pero creo que son demasiado fuertes para exponerlas directamente. Lo único que os puedo decir, es que todavía son más impactantes que esa última imagen...

El que las quiera visualizar, en google las puede encontrar sin problemas.




> http://www.rtve.es/deportes/20110710...d/446830.shtml
> 
> *Expulsan del Tour al vehículo que embistió a Flecha y Hoogerland
> *


¿Cómo que expulsado?

*Imprudencia, temeridad al volante y omisión de socorro*

Espero que ese conductor sea juzgado y cumpla responsabilidad penal... esto es inaceptable que quede impune.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Hooderland, se comió las alambradas de pleno...
Creo que deberían estudiar también si quitarlas o no, porque imagínate que hay un accidente masivo del pelotón en un tramo de esos...
Se quedarían enganchados muchos...
Y anda que el conductor..., creo que se va quedar sin puntos :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Mad: .

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Creo que deberían estudiar también si quitarlas o no, porque imagínate que hay un accidente masivo del pelotón en un tramo de esos...
> Se quedarían enganchados muchos...


Es que el problema estaría en que tendrías que quitar cientos y cientos de kms, que además, son privadas, y supongo que dichas vallas y alambres serán cercados de diferentes fincas para el ganado y demás.

Eso sería inviable. Si nos ponemos a retirar todo tipo de estas cosas y no pasar por carreteras que tengan vallados, precipicios, curvas, etc... tan sólo únicamente se podrían hacer las carreras ciclistas por autopistas y/o autovías  :Embarrassment:  :Frown:

----------


## REEGE

*Un añito... un año que INIESTA nos hizo campeones del mundo!!!*
He vuelto a ver El Informe Robinson sobre ese día y que alegría!!
Un saludo y no los olvidemos!!
Nos hicieron tan felices... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ben-amar

Un añito ya, aun parece que fue ayer. 
Al menos lo periodicos deportivos llevan hablando de eso como si el mundial se hubiese jugado el mes pasado.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Un añito ya...
Aunque eso hay que recrdarlo, porque v a ser dificil de repetirse, ¿o no? :Confused: .

----------


## F. Lázaro

Llega la primera etapa de alta montaña, entre Cugnaux y Luz Ardiden, con un primera y dos HC en el menú, Hourquette d' Ancizan, Tourmalet y Luz Ardiden:



Perfil de la etapa:



Y aquí tenemos el perfil de la subida a Luz:



Esperemos que Alberto, al menos, pruebe un par de veces a los Schelck, a ver de qué palo cojean.

----------


## F. Lázaro

¡¡¡PINCHAZO DE ANDY SCHELCK!!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Qué lástima que no haya perdido más tiempo  :Frown: . Pero bueno... demuestra que no es inmortal, tal como venía demostrando. Mientras que todos han sufrido de todo, a el no le ha pasado absolutamente nada, hasta ahora... :Cool:

----------


## perdiguera

Al final segunda victoria española en el Tour de este año: Samuel Sánchez
Alberto ha perdido 12 segundos respecto a Andy Schelck y otros.
El líder sigue líder.
Mañana más.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Gran día para Samuel Sánchez, mi enhorabuena para él  :Smile: . Ya era hora que se su trabajo se viera en parte recompensado.

Con respecto a Alberto, me deja un sabor agridulce. Es cierto que ha aguantado bien la etapa, ha aguantado bien la subida a Luz a rueda de los hermanísimos respondiendo a los ataques de éstos, pero al final me ha dejado un poco extraño.

No es habitual en él final de etapa de hoy. Cuando lo he visto entrar en meta y he visto la cara que traía... mmmm... no me ha hecho demasiada gracia  :Frown:  Esperemos que sólo sea algo pasajero debido a lo de las caídas y a la fatiga que ya acumula. 

También hay que recordar que mientras que Contador trae la fatiga del Giro sumado a los piñazos que se ha pegado, los hermanísimos están más frescos que una lechuga, no han disputado ninguna competición al ritmo que Contador ni han tenido ningún percance.

Lo de hoy ha sido una toma de contacto con la alta montaña. A ver como terminan en Plateau de Beille para poder empezar a ver como está el percal, aunque después de los Pirineos, queda mucho, mucho por delante. Hay un paso tremendo por los Alpes y más de una sorpresa seguro que nos vamos a llevar.

----------


## aberroncho

Los Pirineos han terminado y no han influido en la clasificación general con respecto a los favoritos. De todas formas viendo el estado de Contador casi que me alegro que la clasificación no haya tenido mucha variación.

Sólo espero que los Alpes vuelvan a poner a Contador donde se merece y calle las bocas de todos los gabachos que le han pitado en el inicio del tour y de todos los que han querido ver lo que no ha existido.

----------


## REEGE

Se ha visto que todos estaban con mucho miedo... de todas formas, se puede ver que le falta algo a Contador!! Espero que se recupere para la los Alpes y pueda dar el máximo y como decís, cierre bocas!!

*Aquí podeís ver la clasificación general:*
http://www.rtve.es/deportes/ciclismo...asificaciones/

Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

No hay nada mas que añadir, creo que todos estamos de acuerdo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, la verdad, he visto bien a Contador, más de lo que creía debido a lo que acumula del Giro más la mala suerte de las caídas.

A los dos ataques duros que ha habido durante la subida a Plateau de Beille, ha respondido perfectamente, salvo el último donde ha cedido 2 segundos, pero bueno, eso no es determinante.

Esperemos que, con las siguientes etapas y la de descanso, en teoría deberían de jugar a su favor. Pese a que tiene una desventaja con sus rivales más directos, queda mucho Tour por delante... en los Alpes vamos a ver más de una sorpresa.

Lo que más me ha sorprendido, es la actitud de los hermanísimos. O no andan muy finos, cosa que es buena señal, o están haciendo el mayor ridículo de la historia... Si se supone que Alberto no está en perfectas condiciones, cosa que cada vez dudo más, no entiendo como no han intentado dinamitar la carrera...  :Confused:  :Confused: 

Personalmente pienso, que están desconcertados acerca del estado de forma de Alberto. Si bien es cierto que se ha visto que en algunas ocasiones se situaba a cola del grupo dejándose llevar, a los ataques más duros ha respondido perfectamente, por lo que yo creo, que los tiene totalmente desconcertados...

Esperemos que en los Alpes, la experiencia de Contador juegue a su favor, sumado añ equipo comandado por Bjarne Riis, un auténtico estratega curtido en muchas batallas... esperemos que lleve en volandas a Alberto.

Además, no hay que olvidar que todavía queda una crono, en la que, en teoría, es favorable para Alberto Contador. El único que a priori podría hacerle sombra en la crono sería Evans...

En fin... tendremos que esperar a la semana que viene para ver como se corta el balacao  :Cool:

----------


## REEGE

*Copa América - Messi y Argentina también fracasan juntos.
dom 17 jul 03:00:00 2011* 

El mejor del mundo y compañía ya están de vuelta a casa. Uruguay, todo corazón, se deshizo de la individualidad argentina en la cruel y a veces injusta tanda de penaltis.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> *Copa América - Messi y Argentina también fracasan juntos.
> dom 17 jul 03:00:00 2011* 
> 
> El mejor del mundo y compañía ya están de vuelta a casa. Uruguay, todo corazón, se deshizo de la individualidad argentina en la cruel y a veces injusta tanda de penaltis.


¿Por cual eliminatoria van ya? :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## ben-amar Jr

que pena para los argentinos ¿no? A veces se pierde y a veces se gana no tiene por que ganar siempre ¿verdad? :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Uruguay se ha clasificado para las semis...
Estarán ya en esa ronda... la verdad es que no la sigo!!! :Frown: 

Aquí puedes seguirla al detalle:
http://www.ca2011.com/home.php

----------


## REEGE

*Dani Pedrosa encabeza un triplete español en Alemania.
Reuters  Hace 1 hora 30 minutos*
Faubel y Márquez triunfan en el Gran Premio de Alemania
MADRID (Reuters) - El piloto catalán Dani Pedrosa, de Honda, ganó el domingo el Gran Premio de Alemania de MotoGP, completando una jornada perfecta para los pilotos españoles, ya que Marc Márquez y Héctor Faubel ganaron en Moto 2 y 125cc, respectivamente.

*Fuente:yahoo.com*

----------


## embalses al 100%

Otro más. En las motos estamos que nos salimos :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> *Dani Pedrosa encabeza un triplete español en Alemania.
> Reuters  Hace 1 hora 30 minutos*
> Faubel y Márquez triunfan en el Gran Premio de Alemania
> MADRID (Reuters) - El piloto catalán Dani Pedrosa, de Honda, ganó el domingo el Gran Premio de Alemania de MotoGP, completando una jornada perfecta para los pilotos españoles, ya que Marc Márquez y Héctor Faubel ganaron en Moto 2 y 125cc, respectivamente.
> 
> *Fuente:yahoo.com*





> Otro más. En las motos estamos que nos salimos


Carrerón de Dani, que recupera la forma tras su accidente con rotura de clavícula derecha.

Eso sí, un circuito con sólo tres curvas a derechas y todas las demás a izquierdas le ha venido que ni pintado.


Próxima parada: Laguna Seca

----------


## aberroncho

Bueno yo sin querer ser prepotente (Dios me libre) aunque no crea mucho en estas cosas, voy a seguir diciéndole al mundo entero lo mismo del año pasado:

En el deporte español podemos decir sin temor a equivocarnos:

YO SOY ESPAÑOL.........A QUE QUIERES QUE TE GANE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Luján

> Bueno yo sin querer ser prepotente (Dios me libre) aunque no crea mucho en estas cosas, voy a seguir diciéndole al mundo entero lo mismo del año pasado:
> 
> En el deporte español podemos decir sin temor a equivocarnos:
> 
> YO SOY ESPAÑOL.........A QUE QUIERES QUE TE GANE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sí, bueno. Los deportistas españoles lo ganan todo, pero la mayoría de nosotros, pobres mortales, sólo ganaremos al "silloncesto" o la "nadación".  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Cool:

----------


## ben-amar

> Sí, bueno. Los deportistas españoles lo ganan todo, pero la mayoría de nosotros, pobres mortales, sólo ganaremos al "silloncesto" o la "nadación".


No, hombre; tambien se puede ganar a "levantamiento de vidrio sobre barra fija"  :EEK!:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> No, hombre; tambien se puede ganar a "levantamiento de vidrio sobre barra fija"


En eso yo tengo una cátedra  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Este noble deporte tiene que ser OLÍMPICO YA!!!  :Big Grin: 

EDIT: Y ya de paso, si conseguimos meter a la cuatrola dentro de los deportes olímpicos, tampoco estaría mal  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## aberroncho

Yo no se vosotros, pero yo le dedico varias horas al día a mi deporte favorito, el SOFÁNING, sobre todo después de la comida de medio día. No te pone muy en forma pero relaja un montón.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Yo no se vosotros, pero yo le dedico varias horas al día a mi deporte favorito, el SOFÁNING, sobre todo después de la comida de medio día. No te pone muy en forma pero relaja un montón.


Yo también lo practico abundantemente, sobretodo, acompañando a Alberto Contador en todo momento... eso sí, el sobre el sillín, y yo sobre el sofá  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## F. Lázaro

A partir de hoy, Alberto Contador, junto a toda su escuadra del Saxo Bank - Sungard, están en modo zafarrancho de combate... aquí ya no hay más tiempo que perder. Se acabaron los juegos de niños...



¿Sabéis cual es el animal que más me gusta?... El León. ¿Porqué, muy simple? El león no pide la comida, la coge, el león no pide su territorio, lo coge e impone su territorio, sus normas, su supremacía sobre los demás...

Alberto Contador tiene que convertirse en un auténtico león, y rugir que hasta los picachos de los Alpes tiemblen, hasta que esos bloques de hielo caigan ladera abajo  :Cool: 

Por delante, 5 etapas muy duras y en las que espectáculo, seguro que vamos a ver. Todos nuestros ánimos para que nuestro león caze a sus presas...











Fuentes:

www.as.com
http://www.letour.fr/2011/TDF/COURSE..._parcours.html

----------


## F. Lázaro

*¡CHAPEAU ALBERTO! ¡¡EL LEÓN EMPIEZA A RUGIR!!* 

Si bien no era la etapa más propicia para esperar un buen ataque de Alberto en un puerto de 2ª, lo ha hecho... y vaya que si lo ha hecho. Se le ve con buenas piernas... de momento ya ha soltado a los hermanísimos y a Voeckler quedándolos atrás, sacándoles 20'' y sólo son capaces de aguantar el ritmo Evans y Samu.

A ver cómo termina la etapa..., pero no está nada mal para empezar  :Smile: 

EDIT: Ya son unos 30'' lo que le saca a los hermanísimos  :Smile:

----------


## Luján

> *¡CHAPEAU ALBERTO! ¡¡EL LEÓN EMPIEZA A RUGIR!!* 
> 
> Si bien no era la etapa más propicia para esperar un buen ataque de Alberto en un puerto de 2ª, lo ha hecho... y vaya que si lo ha hecho. Se le ve con buenas piernas... de momento ya ha soltado a los hermanísimos y a Voeckler quedándolos atrás, sacándoles 20'' y sólo son capaces de aguantar el ritmo Evans y Samu.
> 
> A ver cómo termina la etapa..., pero no está nada mal para empezar 
> 
> EDIT: Ya son unos 30'' lo que le saca a los hermanísimos


Ánimo Alberto!!! Contador de Tours!!

F.Lázaro!, gracias por ir poniendo la info. Esta semana trabajo justo a estas horas, por lo que me perderé todas las etapas  :Frown:

----------


## F. Lázaro

*¡GRANDIOSO! ¡GRANDIOSO!* 

*Alberto Contador le clava 1' 06'' segundos a Andy Schleck*

Pedazo de final de etapa que han hecho Alberto Contador y Samuel Sánchez, espectacular  :Smile: 

El que está como un toro es Evans... va a ser un hueso muy duro de roer... pero duro duro. Esperemos que pueda desfallecer o en el Galibier o en Alpe d' Huez.

Ahora cuando pongan la actualización de la general la pongo  :Wink: 




> F.Lázaro!, gracias por ir poniendo la info. Esta semana trabajo justo a estas horas, *por lo que me perderé todas las etapas*


Por la noche las repiten en TDP, después de cenar te sientas plácidamente en el sillón y a disfrutar del final de etapa de hoy  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> *¡GRANDIOSO! ¡GRANDIOSO!* 
> 
> *Alberto Contador le clava 1' 06'' segundos a Andy Schleck*
> 
> Pedazo de final de etapa que han hecho Alberto Contador y Samuel Sánchez, espectacular 
> 
> El que está como un toro es Evans... va a ser un hueso muy duro de roer... pero duro duro. Esperemos que pueda desfallecer o en el Galibier o en Alpe d' Huez.
> 
> Ahora cuando pongan la actualización de la general la pongo 
> ...


Gracias por la info, pero es que a esas horas ya tengo pillada otra señal. Además, somos dos a compartir el mando  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## F. Lázaro

1.......Thomas Voeckler..........69:00:56
2.......Cadel Evans................+00:01:45
3.......Frank Schleck.............+00:01:49
4.......Andy Schleck..............+00:03:03
5.......Samuel Sánchez..........+00:03:26
6.......Alberto Contador..........+00:03:42

Como dije anteriormente en otro mensaje... el mayor peligro ahora mismo puede estar en Evans, corredor muy sólido en todos los terrenos, tanto en la montaña como en la crono. Confiaremos en que pueda sucumbir ante algún ataque de Contador en el Galibier o en Alpe d' Huez  :Cool:

----------


## ben-amar

Un buen recorte de tiempo a los rivales directos, veremos que ocurre en los Alpes.  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Madre mía, vaya pedazo de paisajes que están saliendo ahora mismo en TDP con motivo de la etapa de hoy que discurre entre Francia e Italia, concretamente entre Gap y Pinerolo pasando por Sestrières  :EEK!:  :EEK!: , espectaculares imágenes... quién pudiera pasarse una semanita en un refugio en esas montañas  :Smile: 

Hoy, hay otra emboscada al final de etapa al igual que en la etapa de ayer, a ver si Alberto pudiera hacer algo también, aunque hoy es de esperar que los Schleck, Evans y Voeckler anden con ojo avizor... :Cool:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ahí va Alberto!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Hoy, francamente, lo veo más difícil que los pueda pillar por sorpresa, pero bueno, no pasa nada por probar un poquito a ver como va el personal...

A ver si pega otro hachado más sostenido, a ver si suelta a las garrapatas: Andy, Boeckler, Evans...

EDIT: Madre mía que bajadita  :EEK!: ... Uno de los que iba en cabeza, ya ha probado los pinos que hay a los laterales de la carretera  :Cool:

----------


## F. Lázaro

*¡¡¡¡CHAPEAU DE NUEVO PARA ALBERTO Y SAMU!!!!*

Qué pedazo de bajada han hecho los dos... ¿Quién decía que no bajaba bien Contador?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin: 

Vaya dos etapas que se llevan marcando los dos, sin ninguna duda lo mejor de todo lo que llevamos de Tour  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

*Y esperemos que sea Española, no??*


*Fuente:tourdefrancia.com*

----------


## F. Lázaro

> *Y esperemos que sea Española, no??*
> 
> 
> *Fuente:tourdefrancia.com*


Hoy más que nunca, al igual que mañana, interesa que Samu y Alberto se entiendan a la perfección y tengan ya pactados los ataques y relevos siempre que vayan finos los dos.

También, nos interesa que a los relevos se metieran los Schleck para ver si se descuelga Evans. A ver como anda Voeckler, que visto lo visto, estoy completamente perdido en cuanto a su estado  :Confused: 

Yo apuesto por  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

1º Samu
2º Alberto
3º Andy

----------


## REEGE

Por lo que he visto éstos tres días... tambien estoy perdido!! Todo muy raro hasta ahora... el lider que siga siéndolo aún, los hermanos que no ataquen en todo el tour, el gran estado de Evans, la alianza Contador-Samu...
Hoy es el día de despejar las dudas, aunque creo que el ganador del Tour puede ser Evans, ya que será muy difícil meterle tiempo...
Hoy es el día!!!

*El Podium para mi será:
EVANS
CONTADOR
ANDY SCHLECK*

----------


## F. Lázaro

> *El Podium para mi será:
> EVANS
> CONTADOR
> ANDY SCHLECK*


O Alberto hace una auténtica leyenda, o le va a costar lo que no está en los escritos poder desvancar a Cadel  :Cool: 

En la crono, creo que andarán más o menos parejos, aunque es de esperar que Alberto pudiera arañarle algunos segundos, pero no creo que le pueda sacar demasiado, ójala, pero Cadel hace buenas cronos.

Y en la montaña, hoy la verdad, no creo que Evans se quede cortado, la subida de hoy no tiene grandes porcentajes, es muy larga y tendida, y obviamente se hace muy dura con los demás puertos que hay en el menú de hoy, pero no creo que sea suficiente para que pueda quedarse.

Mañana, la subida a Alpe d' Huez sí que es más factible para que Evans pueda cortarse siempre y cuando Alberto, Samu, y los Schleck hagan la subida muy dura y Alberto se ponga a tirar como un cosaco.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Como se notan los 2000 y muchos del Coll de Angel. Algunos parecen ya lagartos con la lengua afuera, jaja  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Esperemos que los nuestros, Alberto y Samu, sigan siendo leones rabiosos  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Alberto está arriesgando mucho, pero mucho.

No le ha salido bien sus cálculos... ha dejado a Andy irse, no se ha agarrado a su rueda y se le ha ido una burrada. Salvo que pegue un ataque de leyenda subiendo a partir de Lautaret, y mañana haga algo impresionante... el Tour se le va  :Frown:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Evans se puede llevar el Tour de Francia  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Ya ha adelantado virtualmente a Andy en la general y es de esperar que le meta aún más, aunque hay que esperar a llegar a meta para ver los tiempos finales.

Desde luego, tanto uno como otro, se tienen merecido el Tour de Francia, y si finalmente se lo lleva Evans, que es lo que parece que va a ocurrir, me alegro mucho por él, un corredor muy completo que le faltaba una grande  :Smile: 

A todo ésto, Alberto ha salido como un huracán rabioso y está haciendo una crono impresionante, *superando los tiempos del todopoderoso Cancellara*, aunque evidentemente no le va a ser suficiente para vencer la desventaja que tiene  :Frown: 

EDIT: Madre mía como va Evans  :EEK!: ... acaba de pasar por el 2º intermedio de Gières y va como un auténtico tiro, le va a dar bien _pal pelo_ a Andy

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Evans se puede llevar el Tour de Francia



Es más, se lo ha llevado :Wink:

----------


## REEGE

*Casey Stoner (Repsol Honda) ha alcanzado su quinta victoria de la temporada en el Gran Premio Red Bull de Estados Unidos y ha reforzado su liderazgo al frente del Campeonato tras imponerse en un largo mano a mano con Jorge Lorenzo, que ha sido segundo. Dani Pedrosa ha firmado la tercera posición.*

----------


## aberroncho

España cerró ayer el círculo perfecto en el baloncesto continental. A la Roja sólo le faltaba en su palmarés el título del *Eurobasket Sub-20* para bañar de oro todos los torneos continentales, tanto femeninos como masculinos, y ayer lo logró con un espectáculo glorioso ante Italia.

Un gran Nikola Mirotic  se ha convertido en la estrella del campeonato y una esperanza para el baloncesto español, aunque Chicago Bulls tiene sus derechos en la NBA y si sigue con esta proyección pronto se nos irá de la ACB o como se llamará de ahora en adelante "Liga Endesa".

----------


## Luján

Comienza la preparación de la Selección Española para el Eurobasket '11 en Lithuania. Noticia en RTVE.es

http://www.rtve.es/deportes/20110726...a/450267.shtml




> *España se presenta con muchas novedades para el Eurobasket de Lituania*
> 
> 
> Pau Gasol y Jose Manuel Calderón volverán a jugar con la selección españolaLas ausencias más destacadas serán las de Garbajosa y MumbrúEl primer partido de la pretemporada será el 9 de Agosto contra Francia
> 
> 
> 
> *RTVE.es / EP* 26.07.2011La selección española de baloncesto se presenta con muchas novedades de cara al próximo Eurobasket de Lituania, que se  celebra del 31 de agosto al 18 de septiembre y donde España defiende el cetro, además de jugarse dos billetes para Londres 2012. 
>  Entre los 15 preseleccionados se encuentran las caras nuevas de Xavi Rey y de *Serge Ibaka, recientemente nacionalizado español.* Otra de las novedades, la más esperada, es *la vuelta de Pau Gasol*, tras no participar en el Mundial de Turquia debido a un acuerdo con los Lakers, y *la vuelta también de Jose Manuel Calderón*, que se operdió el último Eurobasket debido a una lesión. También será premiado por su gran temporada Victor Sada.
> ...


Lástima de Garbajosa, Mumbrú y Vázquez. Son muy buenos jugadores. Habrá que ver los partidos preparatorios para ver si entran en las olimpiadas.


Aquí la lista de convocados, 15, de los que 12 estarán en Lithuania.

http://www.feb.es/documentos/archivo...ECCION2011.pdf

----------


## Luján

Siguiendo con el Eurobasket 2011, España está encuadrada en el grupo A, que jugará sus partidos en Panevezys, junto a las débiles Gran Bretaña y Polonia y a las temibles Lithuania (que además juega en casa) y Turquía, además de otra selección que tendrá que clasificarse aún.

Aquí los grupos: http://eurobasket2011.com/en/cid_4,w...ason_2011.html

De estos seis, tres pasarán a la siguiente ronda, en otro grupo de seis, de los cuales cuatro pasarán a los cuartos de final.

Los grupos de la segunda ronda se harán con los tres equipos clasificados de los cuatro grupos de la primera, de forma que los tres primeros del grupo A jugarán contra los tres primeros del B, contabilizándose, como resultados de esta ronda, los resultados obtenidos contra los equipos provenientes del mismo grupo en la ronda anterior.

Aquí el sistema de competición: http://eurobasket2011.com/en/cid_4,w...ason_2011.html

Los primeros partidos de España:
31.08.2011vs *Polonia*15:15
01.09.2011vs *Equipo por clasificar* 15:15
02.09.2011vs *Gran Bretaña* 15:15
04.09.2011vs *Lituania* 21:00
05.09.2011vs *Turquía* 17:45

Esta distribución de partidos tiene un lado muy bueno: Ganando los tres primeros partidos, contra las selecciones en teoría más débiles, ya tienen el pase a la siguiente ronda asegurado, pero también tiene un lado malo. Necesitará ganar a Lituania y Turquía, que serán las posibles acompañantes en el siguiente grupo, ya que los resultados de estos partidos de la primera ronda, contarán para la segunda.

La web oficial: http://eurobasket2011.com/en/default.asp

----------


## Luján

Más Eurobasket:

Los grupos:

*Grupo A:*
Polonia
Gran Bretaña
Turquía
por clasificar
Lituania
España

*Grupo B:*
Italia
Israel
Francia
Letonia
Alemania
Serbia

*Grupo C:*
Montenegro
Macedonia
Grecia
Bosnia
Croacia
por clasificar

*Grupo D:*
Bélgica
Georgia
Eslovenia
Bulgaria
Rusia
Ucrania

Mirando estos listados, los grupos más fuertes son el A y el B, y en el C s encuentra toda la antigua Yugoslavia (excepto Serbia) luchando entre ellos.

Los posibles (a bote pronto) clasificados de cada grupo para la segunda ronda serían:

*Grupo E* (provenientes de A y B):
Turquía
Lituania
España
Francia
Alemania
Serbia

*Grupo F* (provenientes de C y D):
Grecia
Bosnia
Croacia
Eslovenia
Bulgaria
Rusia

A partir de aquí, los cuartos de final serán el primero de un grupo contra el cuarto del otro y el segundo contra el tercero. La clasificación de los grupos E y F ya no me atrevo a aventurarla. Habrá que esperar al 11-S (ups!)

----------


## perdiguera

Creo que España debe y puede clasificarse para la final, ya que aunque hay muy buenos equipos, nosotros, si estamos bien y nos respetan las lesiones, estamos un escalón más arriba.

----------


## Luján

> Creo que España debe y puede clasificarse para la final, ya que aunque hay muy buenos equipos, nosotros, si estamos bien y nos respetan las lesiones, estamos un escalón más arriba.


Somos (son, los jugadores) campeones europeos, por lo que se supone que España debería llegar muy arriba, preferiblemente a la final y así tener pase directo a las Olimpiadas. Pero yo nunca me fío, de repente sale un partido bueno, como salen tres malos.... y para casa.

Por potencial, España debería quedar muy, muy arriba.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Por potencial, España debería quedar muy, muy arriba.


Potencial, por supuesto que hay  :Smile:  Pero otra cosa, es que pase lo que pasó en Turquía, que en cuartos, las maletas y de vuelta a Barajas  :Frown: 

Por cierto, ¿Ibaka puede jugar ya sin ningún problema no?  :Confused:

----------


## Luján

> Potencial, por supuesto que hay  Pero otra cosa, es que pase lo que pasó en Turquía, que en cuartos, las maletas y de vuelta a Barajas


Por eso no me fío.



> Por cierto, ¿Ibaka puede jugar ya sin ningún problema no?


Es de suponer que sí, por eso lo han elegido. De todos modos de los 15 preseleccionados, tres que quedarán en casa, ya que al Eurobasket sólo pueden ir 12.

----------


## REEGE

El mejor grupo de todos ( si está Gasol en España ) sin duda alguna es España. Aunque no se sabe lo que puede ocurrir ya que como decís si tienes un día malo... Fus!! Pero creo que Alemania, Rusia y Lituania junto a los equipos de la antigua Yugoslavia, nos pueden traer algún lio...
Pero una cosa, si los Gasol están bien, estaremos en la Final!!!!
Un saludo chicos.

----------


## Luján

> El mejor grupo de todos ( si está Gasol en España ) sin duda alguna es España. Aunque no se sabe lo que puede ocurrir ya que como decís si tienes un día malo... Fus!! Pero creo que Alemania, Rusia y Lituania junto a los equipos de la antigua Yugoslavia, nos pueden traer algún lio...
> Pero una cosa, si los Gasol están bien, estaremos en la Final!!!!
> Un saludo chicos.


ESE es el problema de España, que basa su juego en Pau Gasol. Y eso es un error.

La selección tiene otros grandes jugadores y muy luchadores bajo el aro. El partido en el que la selección contrincante anule a Gasol (y ya lo tienen más que estudiado, creéme), España se verá en un apuro. Sería el momento de sentarlo y sacar a otros jugadores. Pero no, Scariolo es buen entrenador, pero mejor político, y no sentará a Gasol a no ser que esté lesionado o le toque en su turno de rotación. Lo mismo hará con Navarro, incluso si tiene el día tonto y no acierta ni un pase. Ya lo ha hecho así en otros campeonatos. Pero lo que no puede ser es que no siente a un jugador anulado porque aún no es su turno o porque venda millones de camisetas.

Recuerdo partidos en los que, con Pau en pista, la selección no anotó ni una canasta en cinco minutos, y todo por la manía de meter balones a Pau, estando este más que anulado por la defensa. También hay que decir que Pau suele sacar pocos balones fuera cuando está histérico porque no puede con su defensa.

A ver qué tal lo hacen esta vez.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ESE es el problema de España, que basa su juego en Pau Gasol. Y eso es un error.
> 
> La selección tiene otros grandes jugadores y muy luchadores bajo el aro. El partido en el que la selección contrincante anule a Gasol (y ya lo tienen más que estudiado, creéme), España se verá en un apuro. Sería el momento de sentarlo y sacar a otros jugadores. Pero no, Scariolo es buen entrenador, pero mejor político, y no sentará a Gasol a no ser que esté lesionado o le toque en su turno de rotación. Lo mismo hará con Navarro, incluso si tiene el día tonto y no acierta ni un pase. Ya lo ha hecho así en otros campeonatos. Pero lo que no puede ser es que no siente a un jugador anulado porque aún no es su turno o porque venda millones de camisetas.
> 
> Recuerdo partidos en los que, con Pau en pista, la selección no anotó ni una canasta en cinco minutos, y todo por la manía de meter balones a Pau, estando este más que anulado por la defensa. También hay que decir que Pau suele sacar pocos balones fuera cuando está histérico porque no puede con su defensa.
> 
> A ver qué tal lo hacen esta vez.


Creo que no se puede hacer un resumen mejor  :Wink: 

Otro de los jugará sí o sí por imposición, será Ibaka, seguro. Con la que se ha montado para que pudiera jugar, si Scariolo lo deja mucho tiempo en el banquillo, la FEB echa a Scariolo fuera de España nada más volver del europeo  :Embarrassment:

----------


## perdiguera

Tampoco hay que exagerar, Gasol, Pau, en muy importante para el equipo pero no el único.
De hecho se han ganado títulos sin él y perdido con él.
Lo que ocurre es que los jugadores son personas y tienen sus días buenos y malos, como todos.
De todas formas ¿no es verdad que es mejor que esté a que no esté?

----------


## REEGE

Estoy de acuerdo en que un deporte de equipo no debe depender de un jugador... pero el palmares de Pau, su juego, fortaleza y garra, contagia a todo un equipo y su participación hace al equipo Español de basket, más fuerte física y mentalmente...
A mi modo de ver y comparado con el fútbol...
No es verdad que el Real Madrid, no es lo mismo con Cristiano que sin él???
Comentaros que es mi opinión y para nada pretendo hacer de ésto un debate.
Hace ya muchos meses que os comenté en éste hilo, creo, mi debilidad por Gasol...
Para mi, junto a Nadal el mejor deportista español de todos los tiempos.
Repito, mi humilde opinión!! :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luján

> Estoy de acuerdo en que un deporte de equipo no debe depender de un jugador... pero el palmares de Pau, su juego, fortaleza y garra, contagia a todo un equipo y su participación hace al equipo Español de basket, más fuerte física y mentalmente...
> A mi modo de ver y comparado con el fútbol...
> No es verdad que el Real Madrid, no es lo mismo con Cristiano que sin él???
> Comentaros que es mi opinión y para nada pretendo hacer de ésto un debate.
> Hace ya muchos meses que os comenté en éste hilo, creo, mi debilidad por Gasol...
> Para mi, junto a Nadal el mejor deportista español de todos los tiempos.
> Repito, mi humilde opinión!!


No hemos dicho, por lo menos yo, que Gasol no sea buen jugador, que lo es, y de los mejores. Lo que yo he dicho es que no se puede hacer un equipo alrededor suyo y que dependa de él. En la cancha son 5, y en el banquillo 7 más. Y todos han de ser importantes y buenos jugadores.

----------


## Luján

Este es Cadel Evans, nuevo campeón del Tour de Francia:

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundodeporte...311532862.html


Mi enhorabuena

----------


## Luján

Volviendo al Eurobasket, este es el calendario de partidos preparatorios:

*9 de Agosto*
España vs Francia en Almería
Pabellón Juegos Mediterráneos
21:30 h.

*13 de Agosto*
España vs Lituania en Madrid
Madrid Arena
21:30

*15 de Agosto*
España vs Bulgaria en Guadalajara
Palacio Multiusos de Guadalajara
21:30 h.

*20 de Agosto*
España vs Eslovenia en Málaga
Palacio de Deportes Jose María Martin Carpena
19:30

*21 de Agosto*
España vs Eslovenia en Granada
Palacio de Deportes de Granada
21:30 h.

*25 de Agosto*
España vs Australia en Murcia
Palacio municipal de Deportes Murcia
21:30 h.

*26 de Agosto*
España vs Australia en Valencia
Pabellón Fuente de San Luis
19:00 h.

----------


## REEGE

*EUROPEO SUB-19 I REPÚBLICA CHECA 2-3 ESPAÑA* 
*España sub-19 también conquista Europa*
La Roja continúa con su verano de triunfos en las categorías inferiores. Al éxito de la sub-21 se le ha unido el de la sub-19. Los de Ginés Meléndez se llevaron el título con mucho sufrimiento, remontando hasta en dos ocasiones a la República Checa (2-3). Alcácer anotó dos goles en la prórroga y fue el héroe.

----------


## ben-amar

Y con esta, ya son 5 veces las que esta categoria de "La Roja" consigue el titulo europeo.

----------


## perdiguera

Si ganásemos el sub 20 sería algo impresionante.
Aunque no lo ganemos, también

----------


## Luján

Comienza la cuenta atrás.

Esta noche, a las 21:30, primer partido de la ÑBA de preparación para el Eurobasket 2011.

España-Francia, en Almería.


Si lo veo, habrá crónica y quizás retransmisión en directo.

----------


## Luján

Bueno, ya estoy aquí, con mi cervecita (light) y mis aceitunas rellenas de jalapeño (qué ricas  :Stick Out Tongue: ), delante de la tele, viendo el partido España-Francia de Baloncesto.

Parece que la cosa va bien: 21-11 a falta de 1:23 para terminar el primer cuarto.


Veo bien a la "primera unidad" Pau, muy bien; la "segunda unidad" anda un poco perdida, pero Reyes.... Me encanta como juega. Su primera acción: coger el balón a 3m de la canasta y de espaldas, dos botes empujando con la espalda a su defensor, media vuelta saltando hacia atrás y tiro de semigancho. ESO ES BALONCESTO!!!

Ibaka, un poco perdido, pero tiene tiempo de acoplarse al juego de la ÑBA. Menudo patón acaba de meter ahora.


Se me olvidaba: Lo peor de la retransmisión, y que tendremos que sufrir en todas las retransmisiones de la sexta: RAMON TRECHET. Es horríble, peor que el "de la vida puede ser maravillosa". Lo recuerdo de sus tiempos en RTVE retransmitiendo la ACB y la NBA, y no ha cambiado.

Final de cuarto: 24-13. nada mal, pero la selección se ha relajado al final del cuarto

----------


## ben-amar

Final del 2º cuarto: 45 - 21
No digas que se relaja, por ahora

----------


## Luján

Final de la primera parte, 45-21.

España está jugando bien. Muy bien.

El segundo cuarto me ha gustado. La segunda unidad se ha ajustado, Ibaka ha enterrado a Parker con 2 tapones de órdago, y cuando han entrado los hermanos Gasol, ha sido el novamás.

En general, buen nivel el de España. Ahora hay que mantener ese nivel en el Europeo, y contra otras selecciones más potentes, ya que Francia, siendo un supuesto buen equipo, hoy está desaparecido.

----------


## ben-amar

Este comentario me gusta un poco mas (un poco mucho)
Ahora a ver como se desarrolla la 2ª mitad.

----------


## Luján

Siento el retraso para el tercer cuarto, pero me ha pillado comiendo.

España se ha relajado mucho en este cuarto, perdiendo el parcial 15-17, pero la verdad es que no hace falta más.

el juego de los bajitos es muy bueno, e Ibaka avanza a pasos agigantados.

----------


## Luján

77-53

Ese es el marcador final.

Buen partido de España, contra una Francia muy pobre.

El sábado, a la misma hora, más y mejor.

España-Lituania. Ahí cambiarán las cosas.

----------


## ben-amar

Me he tenido que perder la 2ª mitad  :Mad: 
Al ritmo que iba el marcador, si que se han tenido que relajar
Ya veremos el sabado

----------


## REEGE

Buena noticia para la liga española y para el Barcelona...
**************************************************  *******Cesc al Barcelona!!!!!!!!!!************************************************

----------


## Luján

Comienza el segundo partido de la preparación de la ÑBA para el Eurobasket 2011.

España-Lituania.

Lituania es un hueso duro. Desde luego sobre el papel es más duro de lo que fue Francia en el anterior partido.

----------


## Luján

Primer parcial: 26-17.

Un buen parcial, donde los puntos han estado repartidos, con acciones de los españoles bsatante espectaculares. Pero Lituania está empezando a calentar las muñecas y están empezando a hacer daño con sos triples, la eterna asignatura pendiente de la selección española. Más aún ahora que Mumbrú y Garbajosa no están.

En menos de 4 minutos de tiempo del segundo cuarto, ya he perdido la cuenta de los triples que ha metido Lituania, y de los que ha fallado España.

Ahora van 29-27.


EDIT: LOS TIROS LIBRES!!!!!!!!! Me resulta inconcebible que a esos niveles de juego y profesionalidad se fallen tiros libres. Sinceramente vergonsozo.

----------


## Luján

Segundo cuarto un tanto pobre de la selección española, se ha dejado recortar la ventaja.

Lituania se ha puesto las pilas con los triples.

En lo que va de tercer cuarto, parece que España ha recusitado, y ha dejado a Lituania con 5 puntos en 5 minutos. 59-49 a falta de 3:13 para final de cuarto.

----------


## Luján

Final del terer cuarto. 67-53.

Un cuarto de transición, donde España ha recueprado algo de ventaja.

----------


## Luján

Final de partido. 90-78.

Al final un buen partido de la selección. Como siempre, un cuarto de relax, que está bien que sea el segundo, pues asi habrá 20 minutos después para recuperar las distancias logradas en el primer cuarto, en el que España siempre rompe el partido.

Este ha sido un partido de equipo, sin jugadores destacados, pero me gustaría hacer una mención del juego de Ibaka. El chaval parece que ya se ha hecho al equipo.


Pasado mañana otro partido.

España-Bulgaria en Guadlajara. A la misma hora. A priori un partido para ver los descartes que Scariolo tendrá que hacer de los 15 preseleccionados.

----------


## REEGE

La selección está fuerte Luján... Esperemos a ver los partidos válidos, pero como sean ellos, ganamos seguro!! Es un bloque sólido y lleno de talento y caracter... Esperemos que nos den otra alegría!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ben-amar

¡¡ha llegado, ya esta aqui!!
Regresa a su casa uno de nuestros campeones del mundo: Cesc Fabregas, tras su carrera en tierras de los Lores.

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/depor...pepudep_16/Tes
Lunes, 15/8/2011, 19:04 h
ELPAIS.COMDeportes

Cesc vuelve al Barça tras ocho años en el Arsenal y 35.000 aficionados le reciben en el Camp Nou

EL PAÍS 15/08/2011

Cesc Fàbregas ha cumplido su sueño. Ya es jugador del Barcelona. El centrocampista ha pasado hoy la revisión médica, ha firmado su contrato y se ha hecho la foto oficial con el presidente Sandro Rosell. Después de todo eso, lo mejor estaba por llegar. Fàbregas no solo era objeto de deseo por parte de Pep Guardiola, su nuevo entrenador, o sus compañeros, que en muchos casos ansiaban su incorporación tras compartir años de formación en la cantera blaugrana. La afición también le anhelaba. El mejor ejemplo ha sido la acogida que ha tenido Cesc en su presentación como nuevo jugador azulgrana. Unos 35.000 aficionados han llenado la segunda grada del Camp Nou para ver al nuevo ídolo dar unos toques con la camiseta del Barça y el número cuatro a la espalda. "Es un día muy especial, volver después de ocho años. Es el reto de mi vida. Muchas gracias a todos y ahora espero dejaros lo mejor de mí", dijo Fàbregas, de 24 años, sobre el terreno de juego.
"Lo daré todo por el equipo porque es el reto de mi vida. Es el camino más difícil que había pero también es el mejor que podía elegir", aseguró el nuevo futbolista del Barça, que ha firmado un contrato para las próximas cinco temporadas. "Quería coger este tren porque probablemente era el último verano que iba a pasar. Quiero triunfar en el Barça", afirmó. El centrocampista se entrenará esta tarde a las 19.00 por primera vez a las órdenes de Pep Guardiola. El catalán ha dicho que está preparado, en forma y dispuesto para jugar contra el Madrid la vuelta de la Supercopa (miércoles a las 23.00). "¿Jugará?", le preguntaron. "Depende de cómo me vea el entrenador, porque Guardiola es justo y siempre juega el que está mejor".

Cesc también tuvo unas palabras de agradecimiento para Arsène Wenger, entrenador del Arsenal, equipo por el que fichó con 16 años. "Wenger es especial para mí. Me lo ha dado todo en el mundo del fútbol y tengo mucho que agradecerle. Se tiene una imagen muy mala de él aquí, pero no es así. Es el mejor y si estoy aquí, es en mucha parte gracias a él".

----------


## ben-amar

Mas sobre Cesc:
http://www.elpais.com/articulo/depor...lpepidep_2/Tes
http://www.elpais.com/articulo/depor...pepudep_17/Tes
http://eskup.elpais.com/*cesc_ficha_por_el_barca
http://www.elpais.com/fotogaleria/ca...epudep_1/Zes/1

----------


## embalses al 100%

¿Nadie habla del 2-2 de anoche? :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Que bonito partido, eso es un clásico en condiciones.

----------


## Luján

Hoy hubo partido de la selección de baloncesto. me lo he perdido, pero acabó 96-59 para los nuestros.

Un entrenamiento.

A ver si lo dejan ver en la Sexta.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Hoy hubo partido de la selección de baloncesto. me lo he perdido, pero acabó 96-59 para los nuestros.
> 
> Un entrenamiento.
> 
> A ver si lo dejan ver en la Sexta.


Me parece que ha sido con Bulgaria, o uno de esos, pero no lo se.

----------


## ben-amar

Ha sido contra Bulgaria, en Guadalajara, y ha sido como un entrenamiento.
Esperemos que luego, durante la competicion, los resultados sigan acompañando.

----------


## REEGE

*BARCELONA.............. Campeón de la Supercopa de España!!!!!!!!!!!*********************************

----------


## Luján

Nuevo partido de preparación para el europeo.

Hoy, a las 20:30, desde Vilnus, Lituania.

Lituania-España. Partido para prepararse contra la presión del público y repasar aspectos técnicos frente a un equipo que en su casa será un hueso muy duro en el torneo.

----------


## ben-amar

Final del primer cuarto; 
Lituania : 25
España :  19

----------


## ben-amar

2ª cuarto finalizado con 17 puntos arriba de Lituania
Resultado por ahora; 50 - 33

Espesitos que estan nuestros niños  :Cool:

----------


## Luján

Sólo he visto el último cuarto, y jugando así es imposible ganar un europeo.

Ha perdido de 12. Se dice pronto.

Hoy se ha visto de verdad cómo está la selección. Necesita más (mucha más) puntería en libres y triples. Especialmente en libres y, sobre todo, en los momentos más exigentes. Y también necesita mejorar la defensa de los exteriores. A estos tíos (y, en general a todos los europeos del este) no se les puede dejar solos en la linea de triples, porque les entran todos.


Mala gestión del equipo por parte de Scariolo. Ibaka perdió durante un momento el norte, falló dos ataques consecutivos, y no lo sentó. Debería haberlo sentado y haber sacado antes a Marc. Ricky no está fino en los momentos complicados, mejor dejar a Calderón o incluso Claver o Llull, acompañados (siento decirlo) por Navarro.

----------


## ben-amar

Esa ha sido la tonica de la 1ª mitad del partido, la otra mitad me la he perdido.  :Embarrassment: 
Llevas razon, así no se puede ganar un partido, no se ha sabido, tampoco, aprovechar el hecho del ferreo marcaje a Pau, hasta 4 jugadores lituanos con él cada vez que tenia la pelota, dejando los huecos suficientes.

----------


## Luján

> Esa ha sido la tonica de la 1ª mitad del partido, la otra mitad me la he perdido. 
> Llevas razon, así no se puede ganar un partido, no se ha sabido, tampoco, aprovechar el hecho del ferreo marcaje a Pau, hasta 4 jugadores lituanos con él cada vez que tenia la pelota, dejando los huecos suficientes.


¿Ves? a eso me refería con el juego dependiente de Pau. Si él es anulado, la selección también. Y eso es algo que una selección con jugadores con tan alto nivel no puede permitirse.

Si Pau está con 4, hay 3 que no tienen defensor. Que pase la pelota y que esta pase de mano en mano por el exterior hasta encontrar un tiro fácil, o de nuevo adentro al otro alto, ya sea Marc, Felipe, Ibaka o cualquier otro que entre arrollando desde fuera, tipo Navarro y sus bombas o Ricky y sus carreras explosivas, Calderón con sus bandejas o Rudy y sus mates All Star.

Hay mucho, muchísimo nivel más allá de Pau.

----------


## REEGE

*Rossi y Marchena lanzan al Villarreal a la Champions*.
VILLARREAL 3-0 ODENSE. El partido tuvo un nombre propio: Rossi. El italiano marcó dos goles en el triunfo amarillo ante un Odense que puso resistencia hasta los compases finales del partido. El postrero gol de Marchena certificó el pase del Villarreal.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Gran victoria de Purito Rodríguez en el muro de Valdepeñas de Jaén. Espectacular final éste al estilo Giro, me encantan este tipo de etapas con esas brutales tachuelas en la línea de meta  :Smile: 

Ojalá algún día también se haga algo parecido por las calles de Montánchez, que también tiene algunas calles con unas rampas tremendas, y que además con la subida previa hasta el pueblo, puede hacer mucho daño después de una buena etapa.

----------


## Luján

Un poco perdido ya en cuanto a los partidos preparatorios de la Selección Española de Baloncesto para el Eurobasket '11, leo esta noticia:

http://www.lasextadeportes.com/notic..._suarez/391963




> *24/08/2011* *Scariolo prescinde de Suárez*Este último descarte deja confeccionado el equipo de 12 jugadores
> 
> *El alero del Real Madrid ha sido el último  descarte del seleccionador, Sergio Scariolo. Así pues, queda establecido  el equipo de 12 jugadores que representará a España en el Eruobasket de  Lituania.* *Carlos Suárez se une a Rafa Martínez y Xavi Rey*  como jugadores que quedan en reserva para cubrir cualquier tipo de  contingencia hasta 24 horas antes de que comience la competición,  informa la federación española.
> 
> Scariolo ha hecho pública la lista de los *12 jugadores*  que viajarán a Lituania: José Manuel Calderón, Ricky Rubio, Víctor  Sada, Juan Carlos Navarro, Rudy Fernández, Sergio Llull, Fernando San  Emeterio, Pau Gasol, Marc Gasol, Serge Ibaka, Felipe Reyes y Víctor  Claver.
> 
> El último descarte ha sido el de Carlos Suárez. "Ha  trabajado bien, es y será parte de este equipo. Todos lamentamos que, de  momento, nos tenga que dejar, pero creemos que la *decisión tomada es la más adecuada* a las necesidades del equipo", señala Scariolo en declaraciones que difunde la FEB.
> 
> El técnico ha querido añadir que "el cambio de *número de jugadores*  seleccionables (de 14 a 12), comunicado un día antes de empezar la  concentración, nos obligó a variar el planteamiento inicial".
> ...


La verdad es que se veía venir. Ahora, a por todas en los dos partidos que quedan, hoy y mañana, y en Septiembre.... ¡¡¡a conquistar Lituania!!!!

----------


## REEGE

ACUERDO OFICIAL ENTRE LAS PARTES 
AFE y LFP desconvocan la huelga y habrá fútbol este fin de semana.
Tras una reunión maratoniana que comenzó ayer a las cuatro de la tarde y que ha continuado esta mañana, Liga y futbolistas han alcanzado un acuerdo para desbloquear un conflicto que ya había provocado que se suspendiera la primera jornada del campeonato doméstico.

----------


## loreño92

Ya era hora de que se solucionase el asunto!!  :Smile: 
Ahora a ver que hacen con la primera jornada... esperemos que la recuperen y se pueda jugar el derbi sevillano, y que por supuesto lo gane el Betis!!  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Un saludo.

----------


## sergi1907

> Ya era hora de que se solucionase el asunto!! 
> Ahora a ver que hacen con la primera jornada... esperemos que la recuperen y se pueda jugar el derbi sevillano, y que por supuesto lo gane el Betis!! 
> 
> Un saludo.


En un principio se juega el 22 de Enero y la jornada 20, que es la que tocaba ese fin de semana, se pasa al 2 de mayo.

Un saludo

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Ya era hora de que se solucionase el asunto!! 
> Ahora a ver que hacen con la primera jornada... esperemos que la recuperen y se pueda jugar el derbi sevillano, y que por supuesto lo gane el Betis!! 
> 
> Un saludo.


Olé :Big Grin:  :Wink: .

Pues creo que lo han dejado para el 22 de Enero, justo la semana siguiente del otro derbi...
Pero seguramente lo cambien.

----------


## ben-amar

Dejaos de tanto futbol, bastante tendremos durante todo el año  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Este finde tendremos nuevo GP de F1, en Belgica. Ahora toca F.Alonso :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Bueno, hay que volver al futbol;
Leo Messi, elegido mejor jugador de Europa por la UEFA
 

Messi celebra junto a Xavi el trofeo del mejor jugador de Europa de la temporada pasada.- SEBASTIEN NOGIER (AFP)



Y resultados del sorteo 

Fase de grupos de Champions 2011-2012- 

Fuente: El Pais/Deportes
http://www.elpais.com/

----------


## sergi1907

El Sevilla ha quedado eliminado de la Europa League por el Hannover 96 al empatar a uno en casa. :Mad:

----------


## ben-amar

Final del partido España - Australia con el resultado favorable a nuestros chicos: 68 - 51 en partido preparatorio para el Europeo de baloncesto, celebrado en Murcia

----------


## sergi1907

En baloncesto acabó el partido de preparación.

España- 68 Australia -51

Personalmente estos marcadores me dan pena, parecen resultados del descanso de antes.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> El Sevilla ha quedado eliminado de la Europa League por el Hannover 96 al empatar a uno en casa.


Me lo has quitado de los dedos. Pero eso no es para enfadarse  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

> En baloncesto acabó el partido de preparación.
> 
> España- 68 Australia -51
> 
> Personalmente estos marcadores me dan pena, parecen resultados del descanso de antes.


Me parece que te has perdido los ultimos momentos  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ben-amar

> Me lo has quitado de los dedos. Pero eso no es para enfadarse


¡Hombre, pampoco para tirar cohetes!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Me lo has quitado de los dedos. Pero eso no es para enfadarse


Qué malo eres!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sergi1907

> Me parece que te has perdido los ultimos momentos


Me lo he perdido entero.

La verdad es que ni me acordaba de que jugaban hoy, he visto el resultado en internet :Frown:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> ¡Hombre, pampoco para tirar cohetes!


Pues por aquí se han escuchado algunos :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> Qué malo eres!!!


Yo seré malo, el Sevilla peor y el Hannover96 mejor.

Bueno, voy a dejar ya la bocina no vaya que los vecinos se cabreen más

Ya en serio lo voy a dejar. :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luján

> Me lo he perdido entero.
> 
> La verdad es que ni me acordaba de que jugaban hoy, he visto el resultado en internet


Mañana juegan otra vez, pero en Valencia.



Sí, lo sé. Jugarán cerca, pero no tengo entradas. Me lo voy a perder  :Mad:  :Frown: 

El partido, de menos a más, y con un montón de pruebas por parte de Scariolo. Casi no puso al 5 titular ni un minuto. Ni España ni Australia dieron lo mejor de sí.


Ah! y hay una frase que resume este partido, todos los anterioes (y seguramente los siguientes) y en general el juego de España:


¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ESOS PU*** TIROS LIBRES (Y TRIPLES)!!!!!!!

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Ah! y hay una frase que resume este partido, todos los anterioes (y seguramente los siguientes) y en general el juego de España:
> 
> 
> ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ESOS PU*** TIROS LIBRES (Y TRIPLES)!!!!!!!


Yo ví el primer cuarto y cuando terminó apagué la tele para no seguir viéndolo, madre mía que espanto por favor... daban pena  :Frown:  :Mad: 

Ha habido un ataque de Australia que han cogido una burrada de rebotes seguidos, uno detrás de otro, ya perdí la cuenta de cuantos rebotes seguidos, y los nuestros sin oler la pelota, sólo veían la pelota de un lado al otro, penoso.

----------


## ben-amar

Mas vale que nos desesperen ahora y que fallen ahora lo que quieran y que experimenten cuanto deseen, luego no podran hacerlo.
O sí, y viniendose antes a casa

----------


## Luján

> Yo ví el primer cuarto y cuando terminó apagué la tele para no seguir viéndolo, madre mía que espanto por favor... daban pena 
> 
> Ha habido un ataque de Australia que han cogido una burrada de rebotes seguidos, uno detrás de otro, ya perdí la cuenta de cuantos rebotes seguidos, y los nuestros sin oler la pelota, sólo veían la pelota de un lado al otro, penoso.


Fueron tres. Tres rebotes seguidos.

La defensa fue mala el primer cuarto y mediocre el resto del partido, como viene siendo habitual cuando la selección está relajada. Espero que la intensidad defensiva aumente para el Eurobasket.

De resto, lo dicho: De menos a más. El primer cuarto vergonzoso, el segundo muy bueno, y el tercero y cuarto, manteniendo las rentas.

A ver cómo se da hoy.

----------


## perdiguera

Pensad que son entrenamientos con público y rivales más o menos asequibles. Ya veremos cuando empiece la competición si han afinado el tiro y el rebote.
¿Nadie habla del sorteo de grupos de la Champions League?
Vaya grupo que le ha tocado al pobre Villarreal lo tiene rematadamente difícil para pasar. Una lástima.
El resto asequibles o muy asequibles.

----------


## embalses al 100%

*Fase de grupos de la UEFA Champions League 2011/12*

Grupo A
FC Bayern München (GER)
*Villarreal CF (ESP)*
Manchester City FC (ENG)
SSC Napoli (ITA)

Grupo B
FC Internazionale Milano (ITA)
PFC CSKA Moskva (RUS)
LOSC Lille Métropole (FRA)
Trabzonspor AŞ (TUR)

Grupo C
Manchester United FC (ENG)
SL Benfica (POR)
FC Basel 1893 (SUI)
FC Oţelul Galaţi (ROU)

Grupo D
*Real Madrid CF (ESP)*
Olympique Lyonnais (FRA)
AFC Ajax (NED)
GNK Dinamo Zagreb (CRO)

Grupo E
Chelsea FC (ENG)
*Valencia CF (ESP)*
Bayer 04 Leverkusen (GER)
KRC Genk (BEL)

Grupo F
Arsenal FC (ENG)
Olympique de Marseille (FRA)
Olympiacos FC (GRE)
Borussia Dortmund (GER)

Grupo G
FC Porto (POR)
FC Shakhtar Donetsk (UKR)
FC Zenit St Petersburg (RUS)
APOEL FC (CYP)

Grupo H
*FC Barcelona (ESP) Vigente campeón*
AC Milan (ITA)
FC BATE Borisov (BLR)
FC Viktoria Plzeň (CZE)

Fuente:http://es.uefa.com/

Y recordad esta noche la Supercopa de Europa Barcelona - Oporto

----------


## sergi1907

- Composición de la fase de grupos: 

Grupo A: Tottenham (ING), Rubin Kazán (RUS), PAOK Salónica (GRE) y Shamrock Rovers (IRL). 

Grupo B: Copenhague (DIN), Standard Lieja (BEL), Hannover (ALE) y Vorskla (POL) . 

Grupo C: PSV Eindhoven (HOL), Hapoel (ISR), Rapid Bucarest (RUM), Legia Varsovia (POL). 

Grupo D: Sporting Lisboa (POR), Lazio (ITA), Zúrich (SUI) y Vaslui (RUM). 

Grupo E: Dinamo Kiev (UKR), Besiktas (TUR), Stoke City (ING) y Maccabi Tel Aviv (ISR). 

Grupo F: París Saint Germain (FRA), Athletic (ESP), Salzburgo (AUT) y Slovan Bratislava (ESL). 

Grupo G: AZ Alkmaar (HOL), Metalist (UKR), Austria Viena (AUT), Malmoe (SUE) 

Grupo H: Sporting Braga (POR), Brujas (BEL), Birmingham (ING) y Maribor (ESL). 

Grupo I: Atlético de Madrid (ESP), Udinese (ITA), Rennes (FRA) y Sion (SUI). 

Grupo J: Schalke 04 (ALE), Steaua Bucarest (RUM), Maccabi Haifa (ISR) y Larnaca (CYP). 

Grupo K: Twente (HOL), Fulham (ING), Odense (DIN) y Wisla Cracovia (POL).

Grupo L: Anderlecht (BEL), AEK Atenas (GRE), Lokomotiv Moscú (RUS) y Sturm Graz (AUT).

http://es.eurosport.yahoo.com/260820...etic-coco.html

----------


## REEGE

Final: Barcelona 2-0 Oporto
Messi aprovechó un 'pase' de Guarín en la primera mitad para regatear a Helton y anotar el tanto de la victoria. Cesc Fábregas anotó el segundo tras un pase del argentino.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Mirando los videos que tengo aquí guardados en mi PC, he encontrado unos de la Vuelta España 2010, pero como són más de 20, os voy a poner solo tres, ya que todos son iguales:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Muchas gracias por los vídeos de la CRE nocturna de Sevilla del año pasado  :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Muchas gracias por los vídeos de la CRE nocturna de Sevilla del año pasado


Tengo un video de cada uno de los equipos pero como son unos 21, pues nada.
Anda que ese día estaba, como para hacerla de día. A esas horas hacía hasta bochorno.

----------


## embalses al 100%

He pensado mejor, y he hecho una composición de todos. Aquí os lo dejo:

----------


## Luján

Hoy es el gran día.

España se estrena en el Eurobasket 2011 frente a Polonia. La hora es un poco puñetera, pues muchos estaremos aún en el trabajo, o de camino a casa: 14:15.

Así que ya sabéis, pegados a la tele/radio/internet/iPhone.


Las estadísticas dan 10 enfrentamientos entre estos equipos desde 1959. Los primeros seis ganaron los polacos. Los últimos cuatro (desde 1985, con los grandes chicos de plata de Los Ángeles '84), los españoles. Esperemos que siga la racha. ( http://www.eurobasket2011.com/en/def...eID=7983-A-1-1 )

Más partidos de hoy, en hora local de Lituania, una menos en la Península, dos menos en Canarias.  ( http://www.eurobasket2011.com/en/cid...ndID_7526.html ):

A/1 
15:15 
Spain - Poland
Panevezys, LTU


B/1 
15:15 
Serbia – Italy
Siauliai, LTU


C/2 
15:30 
Montenegro – F.Y.R. of Macedonia
Alytus, LTU


D/2 
15:30 
Belgium – Georgia
Klaipeda, LTU


A/3 
17:45 
Turkey – Portugal
Panevezys, LTU


B/3 
17:45 
France – Latvia
Siauliai, LTU


C/1 
18:00 
Greece – Bosnia and Herzegovina
Alytus, LTU


D/1 
18:00 
Slovenia – Bulgaria
Klaipeda, LTU


A/2 
21:00 
Lithuania – Great Britain
Panevezys, LTU


B/2 
21:00 
Germany - Israel
Siauliai, LTU


C/3 
21:00 
Croatia – Finland
Alytus, LTU


D/3 
21:00 
Russia – Ukraine
Klaipeda, LTU

----------


## REEGE

Más que un equipo, al final entre Gasol y Navarro han salvado los muebles!!!!
Deben mejorar mucho...

83 - 78

----------


## Luján

Ha sido un partido vergonsozo. Tan sólo ha merecido la segunda mitad del primer cuarto y un poco del segundo.

El resultado, horrible. El juego, fatal. Las espectativas de ganar el campeonato, nulas.

El partido: http://live.fibaeurope.com/www/Game....ID=9595&lng=en


Ridículo 3/16 en triples, y no menos ridículo 23/53 en libres.

El juego de un equipo no se puede basar en que sólo dos jugadores hagan casi el 63% de los puntos: 52 de 83

----------


## perdiguera

> Ha sido un partido vergonsozo. Tan sólo ha merecido la segunda mitad del primer cuarto y un poco del segundo.
> 
> El resultado, horrible. El juego, fatal. Las espectativas de ganar el campeonato, nulas.
> 
> El partido: http://live.fibaeurope.com/www/Game....ID=9595&lng=en
> 
> 
> Ridículo 3/16 en triples, y no menos ridículo 23/53 en libres.
> 
> El juego de un equipo no se puede basar en que sólo dos jugadores hagan casi el 63% de los puntos: 52 de 83


Lo que no puede ser es, que si quieres proclamarte campeón de Europa, falles más de la mitad de tiro libres.
Falta entrenamiento y muchas horas de lanzar a canasta.

----------


## ben-amar

Llegue tarde para completo pero viendo lo que había, preferí no terminar de ver el partido; pensé que iba a resultar un final agonico. Apague la tele a falta de 3 minutos.

Un primer partido fatal y demasiado esperanzados en Pau. Espero que esto solo sea el principio

----------


## F. Lázaro

> El resultado, horrible. El juego, fatal. Las espectativas de ganar el campeonato, nulas.


O Scariolo llama al _tío la vara_, o me parece a mí que el piñazo va a ser más grande que el de Turquía  :Frown:

----------


## sergi1907

Tranquilos todos.

Lo mismo se decía del mundial de fútbol y acabaron campeones.

----------


## Luján

Bueno, final de partido

73-87 para España que, en el final de partido se ha dejado recortar 6 puntos que luego necesitará para la clasificación de grupo.

el partido: http://live.fibaeurope.com/www/Game....ID=9780&lng=en

----------


## REEGE

Segundo partido y segunda victoria ésta mejor que la de ayer, no??
*El resultado ha sido de 73-87!!!!!!!!!*
Ahora viene lo mejor.

----------


## Luján

> Segundo partido y segunda victoria ésta mejor que la de ayer, no??
> *El resultado ha sido de 73-87!!!!!!!!!*
> Ahora viene lo mejor.


Iba a editar mi mensaje anterior para comentarlo.

No he visto el partido. Tan sólo lo he seguido por la web oficial del Eurobasket (el enlace que puse arriba) pero me parecen pocos puntos para lo que se podría haber obtenido contra este equipo.

Al final, la diferencia de puntos será necesaria, pues de esto podría depender ser primero o segundo de grupo al final de la segunda ronda.


Mañana más:

España - Gran Bretaña. A la misma jo***a hora.

El siguiente partido, el domingo 4 a las 20:00 (hora peninsular) contra los anfitriones. Ahí empieza lo serio.
Y el último de la primera fase de grupos, el lunes 5 a las 16:45 contra la siempre dura Turquía. Quizás el más difícil de la fase.

----------


## ben-amar

He visto el ultimo cuarto, un puro entrenamiento en el que parecia que los jugadores pasaban del tema.
Cuando puse el partido, lleva 20 puntos de diferencia y los comentarista apostaban por el tanteo final y dandole a los nuestros hasta 30 de diferencia.
Un desastre.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> España - Gran Bretaña. A la misma jo***a hora.


Es que los horarios telita...  :Mad: 

¿Qué les costará ponerlos un par de horas más tarde? Que tampoco va a ser allí de madrugada...

----------


## Luján

> Es que los horarios telita... 
> 
> ¿Qué les costará ponerlos un par de horas más tarde? Que tampoco va a ser allí de madrugada...


Son los que han tocado en el reparto. Los dos siguientes ya son a horas un poco más decentes.

Espero que los de la segunda fase de grupo también, los cuartos, semis y finales también son más tarde.

----------


## Luján

Bueno, en media hora empieza el tercer partido de España en este Eurobasket. Si lo gana, se garantiza la plaza para la siguiente ronda. Pero no sólo vale ganar. Hay que aplastar, ganando de 30 o más.

Y digo esto no por avergonzar a la selección británica, sino porque esos puntos son necesarios para la clasificación. Actualmente, en el grupo A, hay triple empate a dos victorias entre Turquía, Lituania y España. La clasificación, en este caso se produce por la diferencia de puntos anotados-recibidos, siendo ésta mayor para Turquía (169/117 -> +52) y menor para España (170/151 -> +19), estando en medio Lituania (177/146 -> 31). Se puede observar que España ha metido más puntos (1) que Turquía, pero a su vez también ha recibido más (34).

Si bien la clasificación final del grupo A no es del todo importante, sí es necesario estar cuanto más arriba mejor, pues en el grupo E, en la siguiente fase, tan sólo habrá tres partidos contra los tres equipos clasificados del grupo B, que a priori serán tres huesos importantes: Alemania, Francia y Serbia. Y de aquí salen los cruces de cuartos de final.

Me atrevería a decir que el vencedor final, sea quien sea, saldrá del grupo E. O sea: Turquía, Lituania, España, Alemania, Francia o Serbia. De lo que será el grupo F, sólo son competitivos Grecia y quizás Croacia (grupo C) y Rusia, junto quizás a Eslovenia (grupo D)

----------


## Luján

Acabó el partido España - Gran Bretaña, con un medio-buen resultado: 86-69.

Lo bueno:
- victoria y clasificación segura para la siguiente ronda
- 100% en tiros libres (16/16)
- 17 puntos más para el Basket average

Lo malo:
- 20 minutos ha para entrar en el partido
- 2/14 en triples (14.3%). Ridículo.
- Muy pocos puntos para el basket average. Habrá que ganar a Lituania y Turquía (y a los provenientes del grupo B) por más de 10 para asegurar la primera plaza en el grupo E.

El partido: http://live.fibaeurope.com/www/Game....ID=9616&lng=en

----------


## F. Lázaro

Dos bonitas etapas de alta montaña que además finalizan en alto las que se disputarán este fin de semana.

Para mañana (a estas horas ya hoy), tenemos la 14ª etapa entre Astorga y La Farrapona:



Una preciosa etapa con un final tremendo en Asturias con los puertos de San Lorenzo y La Farrapona, acabando a 1715 metros de altitud en un espectacular paraje, en los Lagos de Somiedo. Aunque La Vuelta se empeñe en calificar a estos puertos como de 1ª, son dos auténticos puertos de Cat. Especial (Hors Category como dirían los gabachos).

Y para el domingo, el *INFIERNO*  :Cool: 



La terrorífica ascensión al Alto de L' Angliru, ascensión que causa admiración a la vez que temor entre todos los aficionados al ciclismo. Una ascensión realmente brutal con varios tramos por encima del 20%, destacando ese kilómetro entero por encima del 17% y el tramo de la Cueña les Cabres con un salvaje 23,5% en donde los corredores se retorcerán como si de culebras se trataran para poder superar esa pared.

Esperemos que Purito Rodríguez pueda romper la carrera en el Angliru desde bien abajo y sacar buenas diferencias  :Smile:

----------


## Luján

Estaremos pendientes de La Vuelta (aunque no sé cómo, me he quedado sin tele  :Frown: )

Vamos a echarle un ojo al Eurobasket, hoy que hay jornada de descanso en los grupos A y B, de los que saldrán los 6 equipos que conformarán el grupo E de la segunda fase.

Cuadros obtenidos de www.eurobasket2011.com

*Clasificación grupo A:*


1.
Lithuania
3
3/0
252/214
6

*2.
*
*Spain
*
3
3/0
256/220
6

3.
Turkey
3
2/1
237/192
5

4.
Poland
3
1/2
236/253
4

5.
Portugal
3
0/3
202/247
3

6.
Great Britain
3
0/3
199/256
3



*Partidos jugadosGrupo A:*

*Spain
*



Poland

83

78





Turkey



Portugal

79

56





Lithuania



Great Britain

80

69





Portugal



*Spain*

73

87





Great Britain



Turkey

61

90





Poland



Lithuania

77

97





*Spain
*



Great Britain

86

69





Portugal



Poland

73

81





Turkey



Lithuania

68

75







*Partidos pendientes Grupo A:*

Great Britain



Portugal

04.09.2011 15:15





Poland



Turkey

04.09.2011 17:45





Lithuania



*Spain*

04.09.2011 21:00





Great Britain



Poland

05.09.2011 15:15





*Spain
*



Turkey

05.09.2011 17:45





Portugal



Lithuania

05.09.2011 21:00








*Clasificación Grupo B:*


1.
France
3
3/0
250/211
6

2.
Serbia
3
3/0
261/225
6

3.
Germany
3
2/1
232/202
5

4.
Italy
3
1/2
201/218
4

5.
Latvia
3
0/3
217/252
3

6.
Israel
3
0/3
212/265
3



*Partidos jugados Grupo B:*

Serbia



Italy

80

68





France



Latvia

89

78





Germany



Israel

91

64





Latvia



Serbia

77

92





Israel



France

68

85





Italy



Germany

62

76





Serbia



Israel

89

80





Latvia



Italy

62

71





France



Germany

76

65







*Partidos Pendientes Grupo B:*
Israel



Latvia

04.09.2011 15:15





Italy



France

04.09.2011 17:45





Germany



Serbia

04.09.2011 21:00





Israel



Italy

05.09.2011 15:15





Latvia



Germany

05.09.2011 17:45





Serbia



France

05.09.2011 21:00








*Análisis de la situación:*

Muy mal se tendrían que dar las cosas para que España se quedara fuera de la segunda fase. Tendría que perder los dos próximos partidos (Lituania yTurquía), que Polonia ganara los dos suyos (Turquía y Bran Bretaña) y que lo hiciera de forma que el Basket Average favoreciera a los últimos.

Con esta situación descartada, España tiene asegurada la tercera posición del grupo, pasando a la segunda fase. Cualquiera de los actualmente tres primeros clasificados puede aún ocupar cualquiera de las tres posiciones. Incluso, como España, podrían quedarse fuera si pierden por mucho los dos partidos que les quedan.

Dicho esto, parece claro que los clasificados del grupo A para la siguiente ronda serán Lituania, España y Turquía, pero no necesariamente por este orden.

En el grupo B, la cosa está más o menos igual.

Francia parece intratable. Tony Parker ha podido con Dirk Nowitzki, pero perdiendo sus dos próximos partidos (Italia y Serbia) también podría quedarse fuera si Italia ganara los suyos (Francia e Israel) y el Basket Average favoreciera a éstos. Aquí ninguno tiene tampoco asegurada al 100% la plaza para la siguiente fase.

Tras este análisis, y teniendo en cuenta el potencial de juego y el juego desarrollado por los equipos hasta ahora, sigo pensando que los equipos clasificados para la seigiente fase, en el grupo E serán *Lituania*, *España* y *Turquía* por el grupo A, y *Francia*, *Serbia* y *Alemania* por el grupo B.

Este grupo, también de 6 componentes sólo tendrá tres jornadas de juego, ya que los equipos que provengan del mismo grupo no tendrán que volver a jugar entre ellos, contabilizándose los resultados de los partidos entre ellos de la primera fase. Esta es la razón por la que España necesita ganar sus dos próximos partidos contra, precisamente, los que le acompañarán al grupo E. Así tendría mucho más fácil poder clasificar entre los cuatro primeros y pasar a la fase final.

----------


## REEGE

Motociclismo | Gran Premio de San Marino
Lorenzo se impone y recibe la 'ayuda' de Dani Pedrosa.

En los dos grandes premios disputados en territorio italiano este año, el de Italia y el de San Marino, los pilotos españoles han ganado todas, seis, las carreras.

EFE | 04/09/2011

Jorge Lorenzo se impuso hoy en el Gran Premio de San Marino de MotoGP y cerró en el circuito italiano de Misano otro triple español, el duodécimo en la historia del motociclismo y el tercero de 2011.

Tras Lorenzo cruzaron la meta su compatriota Dani Pedrosa (Honda) y el australiano Casey Stoner (Honda), líder del mundial con 259 puntos por 224 del español de la Yamaha oficial.

En los dos grandes premios disputados en territorio italiano este año, el de Italia y el de San Marino, los pilotos españoles han ganado todas, seis, las carreras.

Hoy, en Misano, Nico Terol ganó la de 125 c.c. y Marc Márquez la de Moto2, repitiendo los mismos resultados que en Mugello el primer fin de semana de julio.

----------


## embalses al 100%

De momento se que la Etapa 16 de La Vuelta la ha ganado Miguel Angel Cobo, también poniéndose 1º en la General.
También se que Italia, al perder contra Francia, se despide del Eurobasket 2011.

----------


## ben-amar

Lituania - España;
final del primer cuarto con el resultado de Lituania 12; España 31.
Veremos como se desarrolla el 2º cuarto
Por cierto, Pau lleva anotados 2 puntos, Calderon 12

----------


## Luján

FENOMENAL comienzo de partido de España. 12 - 31 contra Lituania. El juego exterior, totalmente desaparecido en los partidos anteriores ha salido a la luz, con 15 puntos de Navarro de 3 (de 5) triples y 6 (de 6) tiros libres. Ah! y técnica del entrenador lituano.

Vamos a ver cómo sigue.

----------


## Luján

Un segundo cuarto un poco más flojo, ayudado por un excesivo celo parcial de los árbitros.

Total: 36-62 (12-31 24-31) para España.

----------


## ben-amar

Esto continua por muy buen camino.
Lituania 36; España 62.

----------


## Luján

Tercer cuarto un tanto raro.

España ha dejado que Lituania recupere su juego y parte de la ventaja: 59-81

En menos de 1 minuto, el cuarto decisivo.

----------


## ben-amar

Termina el tercer cuarto con la primera personal de Pau y un amago de Lituania en los triples.
Lituania 59; España 81

----------


## Luján

FINAL DE PARTIDO


Por fín un gran partido de España. 79-91. Al final se ha dejado recortar bastante la diferencia, pero ha sido bastante.

El partido: http://live.fibaeurope.com/www/Game....ID=9633&lng=en


Los otros partidos del grupo:

Gran Bretaña 85-73 Portugal
Polonia 84-83 Turquía <- La gran sorpresa.


Turquía se puede quedar fuera si pierde mañana contra España y Polonia gana a Gran Bretaña.

Clasificación de grupo:

España 4/0
Lituania 3/1
Turquia 2/2
Gran Bretaña 1/3
Portugal 0/4

----------


## ben-amar

Final del partido
Lituania 89; España 91
Este ultimo cuarto, ha apretado lo suyo y ha acortado las diferencias.

----------


## Luján

En el grupo B, las cosas van así:

Partidos de la jornada:

Israel 91- Letonia 88 <- Nada en juego
Italia 84 - 91 Francia <- Francia se asegura la plaza, y se jugará la primera posición contra Serbia mañana.
Alemania 64 - 75 Serbia <- Alemania se complica el pase a la fase final, al tener ya una derrota para la segunda fase.

Clasificación:
Francia 4/0
Serbia 4/0
Alemania 3/1
Italia 1/3
Israel 1/3
Letonia 0/4

En este grupo, Alemania y uno de los otros dos equipos clasificados (Serbia y Francia) entrarán con una derrota al grupo E, Al igual que en el grupo A. Esperemos que el que llegue sin derrotas sea España, y en este grupo, prefiero a Francia limpia que a Serbia.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Por fin vemos un partido en condiciones... esperemos que no se les olvide como han jugado hoy  :Embarrassment: 

Si hubieran seguido con ese ritmo todo el partido, le hubieran clavado a buen seguro los 100, vamos, los lituanos hubieran tenido que esconder debajo de las piedras  :Big Grin:  Muy bien todo el equipo, pero si me tuviera que quedar con alguno, me quedo con Ibaka. Vaya partidazo que ha hecho... madre mía los saltos que pega el bicho, parece un langosto  :Big Grin: 

También, muy buenos todos los porcentajes, sobretodo los de 3, más del 50%, no como otros partidos que apenas llegaban al 20% de acierto  :Mad:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Por fin vemos un partido en condiciones... esperemos que no se les olvide como han jugado hoy 
> 
> Si hubieran seguido con ese ritmo todo el partido, les cae una de cuidado, vamos, los lituanos se tendrían que esconder debajo de las piedras  Muy bien todo el equipo, pero si me tuviera que quedar con alguno, *me quedo con Ibaka*. Vaya partidazo que ha hecho... madre mía los saltos que pega el bicho, parece un langosto


Y no deja escapar ni un solo rebote...
Sin duda, creo que va a ser uno de los jugadores claves de este Eurobasket para España, aparte de los hermanos Gasol.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Sin duda, creo que va a ser uno de los jugadores claves de este Eurobasket para España, aparte de los hermanos Gasol.


Por supuesto, sin duda alguna  :Smile:

----------


## Luján

Ibaka en el eurobasket: http://www.eurobasket2011.com/en/cid...rID_54366.html

8.5 puntos y 4.3 rebotes por partido, de media.

Contra Lituania:

15.5 minutos; 7/9 canastas; 1/2 libres; 9 rebotes (6 defensivos, 3 ofensivos); 2 tapones; 15 puntos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Contra Lituania:
> 
> 15.5 minutos; 7/9 canastas; 1/2 libres; 9 rebotes (6 defensivos, 3 ofensivos); 2 tapones; 15 puntos.


Hoy la verdad se ha salido, se ha marcado un auténtico partidazo  :Smile: 

De hecho, el último cuarto, casi todos los puntos creo que han sido suyos.

----------


## perdiguera

Por fin un partido como nos tenían acostumbrados.
Van de menos a más, espero que no les entre una pájara.

----------


## Luján

Primer cuarto trabado (tanto el juego como la retransmisión web) Pero no por ello menos ideal para España: 19-10.

De los 19 de España: 10 en la pintura y 8 exteriores (más 1 tiro libre). Buen reparto.

----------


## Luján

Mal. Muy mal segundo cuarto de España. A mitad de partido se ha dejado recortar los 9 puntos de distancia: 38-35.

Y Pau sin jugar. Parece que está algo mal, y quieren reservarlo para la segunda fase.

----------


## Luján

Tercer cuarto mediocre. Baja puntuación, y tan sólo se han recuperado 3 puntos de la ventaja perdida: 55-49.

Parece haber sido el cuarto de Reyes. Sigo sin poder ver el partido por la web de la cadena que tiene contratados los derechos. Se atasca más que las antiguas conexiones via modem a InfoVia  :Mad:

----------


## ben-amar

Pau esta tocado del tobillo y lo reservan para solo juegue si fuese estrictamente necesario.
En lo que llevo visto del partido, el juego español se ha visto contagiado del turco. Parece ser que solo Reyes esta metido en el partido.

----------


## ben-amar

Un puñetero desastre. a falta de menos de un minuto y España pierde de 6.
Muy mal tiene que estar Pau para no salir.
Un juego pesimo en el que solo se llevan anotados 2 puntos en este ultimo cuarto.
¡Hasta luego, Lucas!

----------


## Luján

RIDÍCULO TOTAL

Esta es la única definición del último cuarto de este partido. Horroroso parcial 2-16 para acabar perdiendo el partido de 8 puntos. 65-57.

Así se pierde un partido y un campeonato.

En la segunda fase, esta derrota causará mucha mella, ya que o Francia o Serbia pasarán con dos victorias y cero derrotas, con lo que tendrán cierta ventaja.


En el grupo B. Alemania está a punto de irse a casa. A 27 segundos del final, pierde contra letonia, lo que la deja fuera tras la épica victoria de Israel frente a Italia.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Siempre nos pasa lo mismo  :Mad: 

El último cuarto daba pena verlo, mejor era haber apagado la tele para no ver ese ridículo  :Frown: 

Y ojito con la derrota de hoy, en la segunda fase esperemos que no haya problemas, pero como las cosas vengan mal dadas, se pueden acordar y mucho de este partido...

----------


## Luján

*Análisis de la primera fase del Eurobasket 2011*

*Grupo A*
En el grupo A España perdió en el último partido una gran oportunidad de optar a la primera plaza de grupo E en la segunda fase tras perder contra Turquía en el último cuarto del último partido de la primera fase.
Turquía, en cambio, se encontró con una tercera plaza prácticamente regalada por los polacos, tras haber éstos ganado a los turcos y depender de sí mismos en el partido contra Gran Bretaña, que finalmente perdieron, quedándose quintos cuando podrían haber quedado terceros.
El otro clasificado del grupo A fue Lituania, en segundo lugar, tras realizar una primera fase correcta, ganando sus partidos, excepto el que jugaron el domingo pasado contra España.

*Clasificación final Grupo A:*
España (4/1)
Lituania (4/1)
Turquía (3/2)
Gran Bretaña (2/3)
Polonia (2/3)
Portugal (0/5)

*Grupo B*
en el grupo B, como cabía esperar Francia se hizo con la primera plaza ganando todos sus partidos. En el último de ellos, contra Serbia, se jugaba la primera posición y la ventaja de pasar sin derrotas a la siguiente fase. Este partido necesitó de una prórroga para finalizar con una ventaja para los franceses de tan sólo un punto (96-97). Curiosamente, el resto de partidos de la última jornada de este grupo también se saldaron con victorias por la mínima. Israel se jugaba la posibilidad de pasar como tercera de grupo (tras vencer en la primera jornada a Alemania) contra Italia, sin nada que perder, y venció 96-95 tras una prórroga. Estaban clasificados hasta que un par de horas después Alemania, jugándose el tercer puesto y el honor, ganó por la mínima a la ya última de grupo Letonia (80-81) y conseguía la ansiada tercera plaza.

*Clasificación final grupo B*
Francia (5/0)
Serbia (4/1)
Alemania (3/2)
Israel (2/3)
Italia (1/4)
Letonia (0/5)

Por tanto, el *grupo E* de la segunda fase queda configurado así:

Francia (2/0)
Serbia (1/1)
España (1/1)
Letonia (1/1)
Turquía (1/1)
Alemania (0/2)

Nótese que cada equipo parte ya con los resultados correspondientes a los partidos jugados en la fase anterior con los equipos provenientes de su mismo grupo, por lo que ésta fase sólo contará con tres jornadas, y son (hora peninsular):

7 de septiembre:
Alemania-España (14:30)
Turquía-Francia (17:00)
Serbia-Lituania (20:00)

9 de septiembre:
España-Serbia (14:30)
Alemania-Turquía (17:00)
Lituania-Francia (20:00)

11 de septiembre:
Serbia-Turquía (14:30)
Francia-España (17:00)
Lituania-Alemania (20:00)

En este grupo no cabe análisis posible. Clasifican 4 de los seis, y los cruces de octavos de final con los provenientes del otro grupo son 1º-4º y 2º-3º, por lo que, como siempre, es conveniente clasificar cuanto más arriba mejor. Por lo tanto, a España no le cabe otra que ganar sus tres partidos, asegurándose así la primera plaza. Podría pasar de fase con una derrota más (dos en total) y, posiblemente, hasta con tres, pero eso dejaría a los nuestros con cruces a priori más complicados.

La ventaja es que los huesos más duros del campeonato están todos juntos en el grupo E, por lo que no se volverán a cruzar hasta la semifinal o la misma final.

El *grupo F* ha quedado configurado de la siguiente forma:
Macedonia (2/0)
Rusia (2/0)
Eslovenia (1/1)
Grecia (1/1)
Georgia (0/2)
Finlandia (0/2)

Siendo los grupos C y D así:

*Grupo C*
Macedonia (4/1)
Grecia (4/1)
Finlandia (2/3)
Croacia (2/3)
Bosina Herzegovina (2/3)
Montenegro (1/4)

*Grupo D*
Rusia (5/0)
Eslovenia (4/1)
Georgia (2/3)
Bulgaria (2/3)
Urcania (2/3)
Bélgica (0/5)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Hay que ver con los partidos de las 14:30... parece que nos ha tocado la negra  :Mad:  :Mad: 

Y más curioso es que Lituania juegue todos sus partidos a las 20:00 horas.

Eso es lo que se viene llamando un tongo del bueno  :Mad:

----------


## Luján

> Hay que ver con los partidos de las 14:30... parece que nos ha tocado la negra 
> 
> Y más curioso es que Lituania juegue todos sus partidos a las 20:00 horas.
> 
> Eso es lo que se viene llamando un tongo del bueno


Podría ser, si no se hubieran repartido TODOS los horarios con anterioridad al comienzo del campeonato. Los de la primera fase, sí que parecían puestos a dedo, pero los demás, dependen de la clasificación del equipo. Eso sí, podrían haberlos planteado suponiendo el segundo puesto en la primera fase que finalmente obtuvieron.

----------


## ben-amar

> Hay que ver con los partidos de las 14:30... parece que nos ha tocado la negra 
> 
> Y más curioso es que Lituania juegue todos sus partidos a las 20:00 horas.
> 
> Eso es lo que se viene llamando un tongo del bueno


¿Ellos ya sabian en puesto iban a quedar en esta fase ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> ¿Ellos ya sabian en puesto iban a quedar en esta fase ?


Se lo podían suponer.

No era tan difícil. Sabían que iban a quedar por detrás de España, y muy probablemente por delante de Turquía.

El segundo puesto era su máximo de partida. Y si no, revisa algunos mensajes más arriba, cuando yo mismo hice un análisis del grupo de España.

----------


## ben-amar

Si, se lo podian suponer igual que otros tambien, tienes razon, pero solo eso: se lo podian suponer.
No siempre los partidos te salen como supones, y si no que le pregunten a Scariolo y nuestros muchachos.

----------


## ben-amar

Partido correspondiente a la clasificacion para la Eurocopa de naciones.
España: 3 - Lienschestein: 0

Goles de Negredo; min 32 y 46 y Xavi, min. 43

Así termina la primera parte

----------


## sergi1907

Al final 6-0 y clasificados para la Eurocopa

----------


## Luján

Volviendo al Eurobasket, primer partido de la segunda fase. A mitad de tiempo, España gana por un ajustado 33-36 a Alemania (Máxima ventaja de 8 puntos), con un Pau anulado (0/4) y dos faltas personales por 9 puntos y una falta de Nowitzki.

De momento, en España han anotado Rudy (4), Navarro (10), Calderón (2), San Emeterio (6) y Marc (14). Sada y Claver no han participado aún, Ibaka sólo lo ha hecho 4 minutos para conseguir un rebote y hacer dos faltas. Ricky sigue fallando todo lo que hace y Felipe se ha puesto hasta arriba de rebotes (3 en menos de 3 minutos).

Todo esto, sin poder ver el partido. Gracias al real-time de eurobasket2001.com: http://live.fibaeurope.com/www/Game....ID=9797&lng=en

----------


## Luján

Final de partido.  Al final, España ha sacado una buena victoria frente a Alemania (68-77) con un final apoteósico de Pau gasol, con un alli-up para cerrar el marcador.

Victoria de España, y empate entre Gasol y Nowitzki (19 puntos, 7 rebotes, 1 asistencia y 3 faltas)

Gran partido de Marc, 24 puntos y 5 rebotes. Navarro 14, San Emeterio 12, Rudy 6 y Calderón 2 completaron el marcador español.

El partido: http://live.fibaeurope.com/www/Game....ID=9797&lng=en

Pasado mañana viernes (14:30), el siguiente: España-Serbia. Uno de los dos huesos más duros.

----------


## ben-amar

Hoy me lo he perdido, no ha dejado el trabajo.
Por lo que he oido, les ha costado a los chicos meterse en el partido y que han estado mas bien nerviosillos; posiblemente les haya influido el resultado de ayer.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Pasado mañana viernes (14:30), el siguiente: *España-Serbia. Uno de los dos huesos más duros*.


¿Y aquí? ¿Enciendo la tele o mejor no para no morderme hasta los dedos?  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Lo mismo llegan y le pegan un repaso como a Lituania, pero tiene pinta de que vamos a sufrir de lo lindo con este partido.

----------


## Luján

> ¿Y aquí? ¿Enciendo la tele o mejor no para no morderme hasta los dedos? 
> 
> Lo mismo llegan y le pegan un repaso como a Lituania, pero tiene pinta de que vamos a sufrir de lo lindo con este partido.


Puede pasar cualquier cosa, pero lo cierto es que el repaso que Lituania le dio ayer Serbia nos ha ayudado en la clasificación, pero también les habrá herido en su orgullo. Veremos qué pasa.

----------


## Luján

Análisis de la primera (tercera) jornada del grupo E:

España completó una discreta victoria sobre Alemania (77-68), a la sazón, el equipo más débil del grupo, pero no por ello menos peligroso. Por otro lado, Francia y Turquía jugaron un partido equilibrado que se saldó con la victoria de nuestros vecinos por tan sólo 4 puntos (64-68). La (quizás) sorpresa saltó en el último partido de la jornada, que enfrentaba a los segundos clasificados de los grupos A y B. Los locales ganaron en un sorprendente partido a los serbios por unos redondos 10 puntos (90-100), ventaja que obtuvieron al final del segundo cuarto y mantuvieron al finalizar tanto el tercero como el cuarto. Estos resultados dejan la clasificación del grupo muy favorable a España, que tan sólo con ganar un partido más se clasificaría. Y si éste es el de Francia, lo haría como primera de grupo. Aún así, perdiendo los dos próximos partidos, tendría muchas posibilidades de clasificarse para cuartos.

Clasificación grupo E:

Francia (3/0)
España (2/1)
Lituania (2/1)
Serbia (1/2)
Turquía (1/2)
Alemania (0/3)

Actualmente, no hay ningún equipo matemáticamente sin posibilidades de pasar, pero sí hay uno matemáticamente clasificado: Francia.

Veremos qué ocurre mañana viernes, con los cruces 1º-2º (España-Serbia 14:30), 3º-3º (Turquía-Alemania 17:00) y 2º-1º (Lituania-Francia 20:00)

En cualquiera de los tres partidos puede ganar cualquiera de los equipos. Las fuerzas están muy igualadas. España dejó pasar una victoria fácil contra Turquía con un mal 4º cuarto en el último partido de su grupo, y Serbia viene de recibir un vapuleo lituano y una ajustadísima derrota (96-97) contra Francia en la lucha por la primera posición del grupo B. Pero sus victorias frente a Italia, Letonia, Israel y Alemania han sido bastante amplias (victoria mínima de 9 puntos sobre Israel).

En el Turquía-Alemania, ambos equipos son luchadores, y ambos vienen de perder su partido anterior, pero no por ello han dejado de optar a, al menos, la cuarta plaza del grupo, que da derecho a luchar por las medallas y por plazas en el preolímpico.

Lituania, con la moral por las nubes tras la paliza a Turquía y jugando en casa será un rival más que digno para Francia, que lo ha ganado todo con facilidad, excepto el partido contra serbia (+1) y el de Turquía (+4).

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Clasificación grupo E:
> 
> Francia (3/0)
> España (2/1)
> Lituania (2/1)
> Serbia (1/2)
> Turquía (1/2)
> Alemania (0/3)


Uy uy uy como pierdan contra Serbia  :Mad: 

Esperemos que Francia nos haga un favor y frene a Lituania por si acaso...

----------


## Luján

> Uy uy uy como pierdan contra Serbia 
> 
> Esperemos que Francia nos haga un favor y frene a Lituania por si acaso...


Tranquilo, que se clasifican cuatro por grupo. Alemania ya está fuera, y Turquía casi.

Mañana, con calma, analizaré la jornada del grupo F.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Tranquilo, que se clasifican cuatro por grupo. Alemania ya está fuera, y Turquía casi.


Sí, pero como España pierda contra Serbia y Lituania le gane a Francia... ya te imaginas como vamos a pasar la última jornada, una caja entera de valerianas para no quedarnos sin dedos  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> Sí, pero como España pierda contra Serbia y Lituania le gane a Francia... ya te imaginas como vamos a pasar la última jornada, una caja entera de valerianas para no quedarnos sin dedos


En caso de empate a victorias entre España y Lituania, pasaría la primera pues en el enfrentamiento entre ambas ganó España.

Pero lo que está claro es que España ha de ganar para asegurarse el pase y tener un partido tranquilo contra Francia, el más difícil de la serie, a priori.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/diario/deportes/

REPORTAJE: BALONCESTO - Europeo de Lituania
Scariolo exige más
El equipo español, que hoy se mide a la talentosa Serbia, denota acusados baches y poca aportación de varios jugadores

ROBERT ÁLVAREZ - Vilna - 09/09/2011
La tormenta se desencadena de nuevo sobre la Universidad de Vilna, donde el tiempo es tan cambiante e imprevisible como el juego desplegado por la selección española en la media docena de partidos que ha disputado en el Eurobasket. A la salida del entrenamiento, Scariolo y Navarro se cruzan en el campus universitario con sus antagonistas, Ivkovic y Teodosic. Unos y otros se afanan en los últimos retoques con vistas al partido que enfrenta hoy a España y Serbia (14.30, La Sexta), clave en el camino hacia los cuartos de final.

Se trata de un pulso cargado de historia, con el último antecedente muy próximo, aciago para el equipo español. Sucumbió en el cruce de cuartos del Mundial de 2010 con una última cuchillada, un lejano triple anotado por Teodosic a falta de tres segundos que cerró un 92-89 para los serbios. "Volvería a actuar de la misma forma", explica por enésima vez Scariolo, a quien se le reprochó por no ordenar que se cometiera falta sobre Teodosic. Aquél final cruel de partido en Estambul puede tener su efecto sobre el de hoy en Vilnius. Scariolo reclama a los suyos: "Concentración, intensidad y energía. Hay que subir un peldaño en las prestaciones".

Pese a la victoria, el lunes frente a Alemania, el juego español ha exteriorizado lagunas preocupantes. Varios jugadores, sobre todo los de banquillo, no han alcanzado un rendimiento mínimo cuando ha sido su turno. El buen tono exhibido por Ricky Rubio y San Emeterio ante Alemania se observa como un rayo de esperanza.

España, a diferencia de equipos como Lituania, Serbia o Francia, con mayores aportaciones de sus banquillos, cuenta hasta con cuatro jugadores que no alcanzan los dos puntos anotados de media: Claver, que se ha quedado sin jugar la mitad de los partidos, Sada, en su papel de tercer base, Llull, muy irregular, y Ricky Rubio, que suma 1,5 puntos de media, aunque fue elogiado por Scariolo tras el partido ante Alemania porque aporta otro tipo de acciones en la cancha: dirección, defensa, asistencias, recuperaciones y rebote.

Pero en los momentos en que los hermanos Gasol o Navarro, por una u otra razón, no son capaces de anotar, se echa de menos una mayor contribución, sobre todo anotadora, de otros jugadores. Contra Alemania, por ejemplo, solo anotaron seis jugadores y de ellos, Calderón solo consiguió dos puntos y Rudy Fernández, seis.

Scariolo considera imposible que los doce jueguen siempre bien. "Eso depende de circunstancias que no se pueden crear para todos ellos, del rival, de la forma y de otros factores". Navarro aboga por una mayor aportación de todos. "El campeonato es largo y varios tienen muchos minutos acumulados. Es importantísimo que la gente salga metida, igual que hicieron Ricky y San Emeterio contra Alemania. Tenemos un equipo amplio y con capacidad para hacerlo". El Eurobasket de Lituania es el primero en el que compiten 24 equipos y aquellos que lleguen al final habrán disputado 11 partidos en 19 días.

El capitán de la selección previene: "Las sensaciones no son del todo buenas. Sabemos que hay momentos de partido en los que tenemos que estar más centrados. Nos ha pasado mucho: estamos seis, ocho puntos arriba, y no lo hemos controlado y hemos permitido que se metieran otra vez en el partido. La concentración es clave, igual que el nivel defensivo para poder correr, jugar con ritmo y desparpajo y estar más acertados".

En los últimos cuartos de partido ha sido donde el equipo español ha estado más descartado y ha perdido el parcial ante Polonia, Lituania y Turquía. Contra Alemania se corrigió la situación pero no se pudo evitar que el equipo de Nowitzki lograra un par de parciales tremendos, el primero después de que España se pasara cuatro minutos sin anotar. Ese es otro aspecto a corregir de manera obligada ante un rival tan fiero como Serbia.


O sea, vayanse amarrando lo machos

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/diario/deportes/
REPORTAJE: BALONCESTO - Europeo de Lituania
La semilla de Yugoslavia
La joven Serbia de Teodosic y Krstic cultiva el gen competitivo y el talento de sus maestros

JUAN MORENILLA - Vilna - 09/09/2011
Cuando Yugoslavia se partió en trozos, una mina de talento baloncestístico se esparció por el mapa. Las diferentes repúblicas comenzaron a competir bajo su propia bandera. Hasta seis partieron de inicio en este Europeo. Tres se quedaron en la primera fase (Bosnia, Croacia y Montenegro) y otras tres sobreviven en la segunda: Serbia, Eslovenia y Macedonia (ya clasificada para cuartos). El potencial que tendría hoy un equipo que reuniera lo mejor de cada país es inimaginable. Por eso Dejan Bodiroga tuerce el gesto cuando le preguntan si el actual esplendor de España en el baloncesto internacional es comparable al de la antigua Yugoslavia en los 90. "Nuestra generación ganó dos Mundiales, tres Europeos y una plata olímpica", zanja.

Serbia es la alumna más directa de aquella Yugoslavia. Pero todavía es solo una semilla que va creciendo ante el espejo de sus maestros. El rival hoy de España es el segundo equipo más joven de los 24 que han participado en el Europeo, tras Letonia (22,9 años de media). La plantilla serbia promedia 24,5 por los 26,5 del conjunto español. De ahí que Nenad Krstic sea el padre de esta generación con solo 28 años, mientras que en España hay cuatro jugadores con más edad (Pau, Navarro, Calderón y Reyes).

Heredera del mejor gen competitivo y del talento yugoslavo, el seleccionador, Dusan Ivkovic, ha armado un equipo con pocas canas y que pule las mismas piezas desde hace tres años. Para España no es ninguna desconocida. La selección de Scariolo ganó a Serbia la final del Europeo de 2009, pero los balcánicos se cobraron venganza en los cuartos del pasado Mundial, con ese triple estratosférico de Teodosic desde ocho metros cuando el tiempo se agotaba. El joven base es el alma de este conjunto por su manera de mover a sus compañeros y por su liderazgo silencioso. Y el pívot Krstic, que este verano ha cambiado los Oklahoma de la NBA por el CSKA Moscú, es el brazo ejecutor y el hombre de las malas pulgas. Capaz, por ejemplo, de lanzar una silla por los aires en un amistoso contra Grecia antes del último Mundial, trastada que le costó tres partidos de sanción.

Teodosic manda y el capitán Krstic anota. Lituania se llevó 21 puntos con su firma. "Se han consagrado como dos estrellas", explica Scariolo. "Serbia es un rival de los mejores. Tienen talento y disciplina, y el mismo estilo de juego desde hace años. Son un bloque consolidado". "Para ganar a Serbia hay que mejorar más. Es un rival más peligroso después de su última derrota", avisa Navarro.

El triple de Teodosic está "en la mente" del equipo español. También unos supuestos gestos despectivos de Ivkovic hacia el banquillo. "Hay ganas de volver a encontrarse. Un triple así es clase y suerte. Se mete uno cada 15 años. Tenemos una motivación especial", dice Scariolo. Pero Serbia también está con ganas. "Todo está en nuestra cabeza. De España lo sabemos todo. Junto a Francia, son los más rápidos y duros. No nos van a sorprender", razona Savanovic, ala-pívot del Valencia. "Me esperan los dos Gasol... E Ibaka. No se puede parar a todos a la vez, va a ser una lucha muy dura. Pero yo confío en mí mismo", apunta el volcánico Krstic. Bodiroga da ventaja a España bajo el tablero: "Con Pau y Marc tienen más calidad, pero Serbia está creciendo y, si está bien en defensa, puede con todos".

----------


## Luján

Final del primer cuarto. 23-14 para España.

Buen comienzo, con puntos repartidos en 5 jugadores, tanto titulares como suplentes. Lástima de las dos faltas de Pau, que lo han llevado a la silla muy pronto. Sólo ha jugado 2.50 minutos.

A ver cómo sigue.

----------


## ben-amar

Termina el primer cuarto del partido con un resultado favorable a nuestros chicos: España: 23; Serbia: 14.
Veo algunas lagunas en el juego que se deberan resolver. Pau termina con 2 faltas, la segunda muy extraña, creo que no ha sido tal

----------


## ben-amar

Este 2º cuarto apenas lo he podido ver. Llegado el ec uador del partido se mantiene el resultado de forma favorable para España;
España : 43; Serbia: 32.

----------


## Luján

Me he perdido el segundo cuarto, pero no parece haber sido nada malo. 43-32 es el marcador al final del mismo, y parece que España ha conseguido que Serbia no anote en cuatro minutos consecutivos, lo que hizo que la ventaja española pasara de 28-22 a 39-22.

Veremos cómo será la segunda mitad

----------


## aberroncho

En el tercer cuarto esto va viento en popa y a toda vela. Un partido buenísimo en ataque y muy serio en defensa. Un parcial de 14-0 ha puesto a los nuestros con una ventaja de 22 puntos. Serbia para mí está desconocida afortunadamente.

----------


## ben-amar

Jugadon de España, los ultimos en rematar han sido Rudy y Pau (con mate incluido).
Por ahora 26 arriba

----------


## perdiguera

No estoy viéndolo pero si con esa ventaja pierden hay para que rueden cabezas.

----------


## Luján

Vaya cómo está España.

Un comienzo de tercer cuarto espectacular. 70-49, con una técnica rarísima a Rudy.

Parece fácil, pero esto aún no está hecho. Los serbios pueden dar la vuelta a esta ventaja en menos de 5 minutos.

----------


## ben-amar

España: 70; Serbia (se me va el dedo para la "v"): 49
Este tercer cuarto me ha parecido mucho mejor, toda una leccion de baloncesto, pese el final, se ha llegado a estar 29 puntos arriba

----------


## Luján

> España: 70; Serbia (se me va el dedo para la "v"): 49
> Este tercer cuarto me ha parecido mucho mejor, toda una leccion de baloncesto, pese el final, se ha llegado a estar 29 puntos arriba


Sí.

De una ventaja de +29, ahora están en +19 y descendiendo.

Por eso digo que aún no está hecho.

----------


## Luján

> Sí.
> 
> De una ventaja de +29, ahora están en +19 y descendiendo.
> 
> Por eso digo que aún no está hecho.


Y tanto que desciende. +16 y balón para Serbia.

España lleva casi 4 minutos sin anotar. Me da mala, muy mala espina.

----------


## aberroncho

Serbia nos devuelve un parcial de 0-13. A pesar de todo y tal como está jugando hoy la selección yo creo que esto está controlado y el partido ganado

----------


## ben-amar

Datos de Pau: puntos: 26; rebotes: 8; asistencias: 2

Termina el partido con un claro 84 - 59; clasificados para cuartos.
Pese a que ha habido momentos de flojera y falta de tension en el juego, tanto en defensa como en ataque, España ha vencido con "facilidad" a la temida Serbia, con "b"

----------


## Luján

Final de partido. España ha ganado 84-59.

Superado el trámite, España ya es, al menos, 3ª de grupo y, por tanto, está clasificada para los cuartos de final. El puesto final dependerá del partido contra Francia. Si se gana, primeros. Si se pierde, segundos o terceros, dependiendo de los demás partidos.

El partido: http://live.fibaeurope.com/www/Game....ID=9800&lng=en

A la noche, el análisis de la jornada.

----------


## ben-amar

Articulo fresquito de "El Pais".

La selección barre a Serbia (84-59) con una gran actuación coral y los hermanos Gasol imparables

JUAN MORENILLA - Vilna - 09/09/2011
http://www.elpais.com/deportes/

España ha recuperado hoy todas sus señas de identidad y sus mejores sensaciones para pasar por encima de Serbia (84-59) e imprimir así su pasaporte para los cuartos de final del Europeo, a partir del próximo miércoles, y con todavía el partido contra Francia del domingo en juego. El conjunto español ha estado superlativo, de nuevo en su mejor versión. Parece que el equipo de Scariolo va y viene durante el torneo. Ofreció dudas en la primera fase, fue un ciclón contra Lituania en su mejor puesta en escena en años, una caricatura en el último cuarto contra Turquía y una montaña rusa contra Alemania. Pero el campeonato ya no permite despistes, y España ha vuelto hoy a ser el maravilloso equipo que acostumbra, concentrado, veloz y con un millar de recursos.
El encuentro nada ha tenido que ver con el de hace un año en los cuartos del Mundial de Turquía, cuando Serbia bajó a España de la lucha por las medallas con el majestuoso triple final de Teodosic. Esta vez la selección no dejó fisuras, convertida en un pilón. Y nada lo puede explicar mejor que la presencia de Pau Gasol en el equipo. Alrededor de su líder, colosal otra vez, y de un Marc en estado de gracia, todas las piezas encajan. Calderón recuperó el color; Rudy bajó al barro y se encargó de la tarea sucia sobre todo en defensa; y la señalada segunda línea dio síntomas de vida: por primera vez, anotaron los 12 jugadores. Todo pivotó sin embargo en torno a los hermanos Gasol, una sociedad incombustible. Entre Pau (26 puntos y ocho rebotes) y Marc (20 y 10) se merendaron a los tiernos chicos serbios. Una imagen simbolizó el partido: tapón de Pau a Perovic a falta de cuatro minutos y el mismo Pau que corre el contraataque para machacar.

Solo las faltas (dos en los tres primeros minutos) dejaron a Pau sin más minutos en la pista y por lo tanto más tiempo para redondear el festival. De Serbia apenas hubo noticias. Solo la resistencia a base de triples de Savanovic y la combatitividad de Krstic. Y un parcial de 13-0 entre finales del tercer cuarto y principios del cuarto que hizo aparecer algún fantasma en la selección. Esta vez no hubo pájara y España tuvo la fiesta en paz.

La selección parece llegar al momento decisivo en buena forma. Hoy equilibró el juego interior y el exterior, defendió con solvencia y, por fin, pudo correr al contragolpe en bastantes ocasiones, el terreno ideal para chicos como Navarro y Rudy, que tienen dos turbos en las piernas. El conjunto español puso todos sus mejores ingredientes en el plato y en esta ocasión no se deshizo pese a los cambios cuando entraban otros jugadores en pista. El equipo de Scariolo estuvo muy generoso en la circulación (21 asistencias) y muy sacrificado en defensa (11 robos). Y, una estupenda noticia, todos tuvieron minutos y todos anotaron, aunque fuera un punto, casos de Ibaka y Sada. Llegan los cuartos y España muestra su mejor cara. :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

Muy buen resultado de cara al duelo con Francia.
Podemos quedar con 4-1 o 3-2, Francia, en función como quede con Lituania y España, 4-0, 4-1 o 3-2 y Lituania con 4-1 o 3-2.
Es decir Si España gana a Francia será campeona del grupo.
Si España pierde con Francia y Francia gana a Lituania será Francia campeona.
Si España pierde con Francia y Lituania gana a Francia, Lituania será campeona si gana el último partido a Alemania.
Es decir hoy prácticamente podríamos ser seguro segundos.
Si no me equivoco.

----------


## Luján

> Muy buen resultado de cara al duelo con Francia.
> Podemos quedar con 4-1 o 3-2, Francia, en función como quede con Lituania y España, 4-0, 4-1 o 3-2 y Lituania con 4-1 o 3-2.
> Es decir Si España gana a Francia será campeona del grupo.
> Si España pierde con Francia y Francia gana a Lituania será Francia campeona.
> Si España pierde con Francia y Lituania gana a Francia, Lituania será campeona si gana el último partido a Alemania.
> Es decir hoy prácticamente podríamos ser seguro segundos.
> Si no me equivoco.


No te equivocas. Habrá que estar pendiente del partidazo Lituania-Francia.

----------


## Luján

Completada la segunda (cuarta) jornada del grupo E.

España 84-59 Serbia ->Partido bastante bueno de la selección Española, que parece que juega a dos ritmos según el rival con el que se enfrente
Alemania 73-67 Turquía ->Turquía de dejó ganar un partido que se le puso de cara en la primera mitad.
Lituania 67-73 Francia -> Los últimos minutos fueron franceses que continúan invictos, pero el partido parecía que si iba a decantar a favor de los locales.

Esto deja la clasificación así:


1.
Francia
4/0
8

2.
España
3/1
7

3.
Lituania
2/2
6

4.
Turquía
1/3
5

5.
Serbia
1/3
5

6.
Alemania
1/3
5



Con tan sólo una jornada por jugar:
Serbia-Turquía <- Todo puede pasar. Son equipos muy igualados y con un juego rudo. Serbia se valerá de sus tiros exteriores y Turquía intentará ganar en el juego interior, ya que son verdaderas torres.
Francia-España <- Tras el sufrido partido de hoy de los franceses y la victoria casi fácil de los españoles, a priori llegarán más relajados los segundos, pero la calidad que demostraron los galos en la segunda mitad del partido contra Lituania los hace peligrosos.
Lituania-Alemania <- Parece clara la victoria de los locales, pero los de Nowitzky nunca dan un partido por perdido, y pueden dar la campanada. Además, los lituanos acusarán el desgaste y la derrota contra Francia, mientras que los alemanes llegaran tras ganar contra Turquía

Análisis de la situación.

España y Francia ya están clasificadas, y en las dos primeras posiciones. El partido entre ellas decidirá quién pasa primera y quién segunda.
Serbia necesita ganar a Turquía para alcanzar la cuarta plaza. Sólo así podrá clasificarse, y sólo en esa posición.
Turquía si pierde con Serbia se quedará fuera. Necesita ganar y que Alemania no gane.
Lituania tiene garantizado el pase, pero puede ser cuarta, si pierde con Alemania. Aquí no lo tengo muy claro, pues si pasa esto, Alemania se pondría 2/3 por encima de Lituania, también 2/3, pero por debajo de Serbia (2/3) si gana. El problema viene que Serbia no podrá estar por encima de Lituania, al haber perdido su choque. Se trataría de un triple empate, que no sé cómo se resolvería. En el caso de que Serbia pierda contra Turquía, Alemania se pondría tercera y Lituania cuarta.
Alemania sólo tiene una posibilidad de clasificarse, y es ganar contra Lituania, quedando en triple empate si Serbia gana a Turquía, y tercera si es al revés.

Creo que no me he equivocado.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/diario/deportes/
Domingo, 11/9/2011
REPORTAJE: BALONCESTO - Europeo de Lituania
La batalla de la NBA
España y Francia, con 11 jugadores de la Liga norteamericana entre ambas, luchan hoy por ser primeras de grupo - La estrella de Parker contra la comunión entre los hermanos Gasol

JUAN MORENILLA - Vilna - 11/09/2011
El vestíbulo del lujoso hotel Le Méridien, a 20 kilómetros de Vilna, parecía ayer por la mañana una pasarela de los mejores jugadores de Europa. Por la sala se cruzaban las figuras de muchas selecciones como si aquello fuera una convención de líderes mundiales. En el centro se formó un curioso triángulo. Rudy entró en la conversación entre Nowitzki, su próximo compañero en Dallas, y Turkoglu. Era un bajito entre las torres alemana y turca.
Los cuartos de final están a la vuelta de la esquina y la tensión aumenta. España tiene la calculadora en la mano. Hoy (17.00, La Sexta) se enfrenta a la invicta Francia. La que gane será la primera de su grupo. Las cábalas se disparan sobre la conveniencia de alcanzar el liderazgo o mantener la segunda posición con vistas a los cruces. "Pero no quiero cálculos", avisa Scariolo, "sino ganar". Francia es más que nunca un hueso duro. A su tradicional fuerza atlética une la mejor versión de Parker, la exuberancia de Noah y un quinteto inicial con cuatro jugadores de la NBA: además de Parker (San Antonio) y el pívot Noah (Chicago), se alinean el alero Batum (Portland) y el ala-pívot Diaw (Charlotte) mientras el pívot Seraphin (Washington)aguarda en el banquillo. Una tarjeta de presentación similar a la de España, con también cuatro nba de salida (Calderón, Rudy, Pau y Marc) y otros dos en la reserva (Ibaka y Ricky). Son 11 en total los chicos de la Liga norteamericana en este duelo cumbre en Europa.

Francia es músculo y fuerza. Parker vive en estado de gracia con 22,1 puntos de media por partido (mejor que el líder español, Pau, con 22) y 4,7 asistencias (mejor que Navarro, con 3,7), marca el ritmo y está en todas. "Está pletórico", dice Scariolo, que planea una estrategia para frenarle como ya hiciera con el serbio Teodosic. "Tiene mucho protagonismo, lanza el contraataque, juega rápido a campo abierto y es peligroso con la defensa colocada y el bloqueo directo. Hay que tener cuidado con el ritmo del partido. Francia te fuerza a cometer errores y nos podemos ver en un bosque y no saber salir. Juegan con mucha energía". Reyes también augura "un partido con mucho desgaste físico".

España y Francia llegan al envite con números y sensaciones parecidas. La selección francesa tiene ventaja en el acierto en el tiro, sobre todo en los triples, y la española saca mejor nota en los rebotes y las asistencias. Si en Francia el peso lo lleva Parker, en España el centro de gravedad está en los hermanos Gasol. La comunión entre Pau y Marc, dos cincos, funciona. "Su capacidad de pase y su conocimiento del juego ayuda a complementarlos. Pau es un fenómeno y ya esperábamos su polivalencia. Pero me gusta destacar el papel de Marc porque es el plus; no de masa, no de tamaño, sino de movilidad de la pelota, de ver el juego. Es como un base adjunto en el poste alto. Ha ganado confianza y, defensivamente, está fantástico", comenta el seleccionador.

Según Scariolo, Francia puede optar por un planteamiento "grande", con Traoré o Seraphin junto a Noah, u otro más "agresivo y dinámico", con Diaw de cuatro para sacar al perímetro a los Gasol. En cualquier caso, una batalla NBA.

----------


## Luján

Análisis e la situación en el grupo F.

Tras la jornada de ayer en el grupo F hay varias cosas claras.

Rusia y la impresionante Macedonia se juegan el primer puesto, ambas con 4 victorias y clasificadas ya como primera y segunda.
El tercer puesto lo ocupa, ya matemáticamente Grecia al ganar a Eslovenia y Finlandia, que tiene un partido de trámite con la ya eliminada Georgia.
El cuarto puesto se lo juegan Eslovenia y Finlandia entre ellas.

Así pues dos partidos con algo en juego y uno de trámite.

Los cruces:

Si España gana hoy a Francia, se enfrentará con el ganador del Eslovenia-Finlandia, y Francia lo hará con Grecia
Por contra, si España pierde contra Francia, se enfrentará a Grecia.

Los cruces de los otros dos clasificados del grupo E tienen muchas variables, ya que puede darse hasta un triple empate, como comenté en mi anterior mensaje, pero lo que está claro es que el cuarto clasificado se enfrentará al ganador del Rusia-Macedonia y el tercero al perdedor.

Impresionante campeonato el de Macedonia, que lo ha ganado casi todo (menos el primer partido contra Montenegro, última de su grupo), sin ser una selección reconocida como potente.

----------


## Luján

Final del primer cuarto y España pierde, de momento, por uno. 21-22 para Francia.

De momento, partido trabajo, sin que ninguna de las dos selecciones realicen su juego.

Además, Francia está jugando sin sus dos mejores hombres, Parker y Gelabale.

----------


## Luján

Final de la primera parte. 38-39.

Sigue siendo un partido raro. Francia juega más su juego que España el suyo.

Todo puede pasar en la segunda mitad.

----------


## sergi1907

Juanjo Cobo es el nuevo ganador de la Vuelta a España, tras mantener los 13 segundos de ventaja sobre su gran rival, el británico Christophe Froome. La vigesimoprimera y última etapa fue para Peter Sagan, que se impuso al sprint.

Cobo no tuvo problemas para mantener los trece segundos de ventaja que tenía sobre el británico Christopher Froome (Sky) pese a que había bonificaciones suficientes para que este intentara darle la vuelta a la situación. No hubo lucha en ninguno de los casos de pasos bonificados y Cobo pudo levantar los brazos como campeón de la Vuelta nada más cruzar la meta.

Sagan, que marcó un tiempo de 2h21:00 consiguió su tercera victoria parcial de la presente edición tras superar en la llegada a los italianos Daniele Bennati y Alessandro Petacchi.

El español Juan José Cobo, del Geox-TMC, con su triunfo con una ventaja de trece segundos en la 66ª Vuelta a España sobre el británico Christopher Froome, del Sky, acabó triunfal y con la tercera diferencia más corta en la historia de la carrera. Juanjo Cobo iguala con esos trece segundos la victoria que logró en 1956, en la undécima edición, el italiano Angelo Conterno sobre el español Jesús Loroño. 

La diferencia más exigua para decidir el vencedor de la Vuelta se registró en la trigésima novena edición, en 1984, en la que el francés Eric Caritoux superó en seis segundos al cántabro nacido en Aguilar de Campoo (Burgos) Alberto Fernández.

El segundo resultado más ajustado se produjo en 1974, en la vigésima novena edición en la que el asturiano José Manuel Fuente derrotó al portugués Joaquim Agostinho por tan solo once segundos. Por contra, en 1945, en la quinta edición, el duelo entre los gallego Delio Rodríguez y el madrileño Julián Berrendero se resolvió con la ventaja más amplia de la historia, 30 minutos y 8 segundos a favor del primero.

http://es.eurosport.yahoo.com/110920...an-hazana.html

----------


## Luján

Final de un espectacular tercer cuarto para España. 48-68. España ha  dejado en este cuarto a Francia con 10 puntos, contra 29 de los  nuestros.

Sólo quedan 10 mintos de juego, pero la cosa no está hecha aún.

----------


## Luján

VERGONSOZO

Así es como se debe definir el juego de Francia en, especialmente, la segunda mitad. Se han dejado ganar. 69-96.

Se ve que Francia ha querido evitar un posible cruce con Lituania en semifinales.


El análisis de la jornada, tras el partido Lituania-Alemania. Si Alemania gana de 11 se clasifica, y deja a Lituania fuera.


Se me olvidaba, si Lituania juega siempre a las 20:00 se debe a que es la organizadora. Al menos, eso se desprende de los comentarios de Trecet e Itu.

----------


## ben-amar

Hoy no he podido ver el partido.  :Mad: 
De verguenza, he oido un comentario en la radio sobre la seleccion de Francia.

----------


## aberroncho

Estos gabachos son unos impresentables. Han hecho lo mismo que un periódico francés predijo mucho antes del partido (dejarse perder para evitar a Lituania en los cruces)
Si una selección quiere ser campeona debe de preocuparse de ganar al que le vaya tocando y si a algún rival debe ganarle dos veces como puede que le pase a España con Lituania, pues se le gana y ante todo hay que ser honrados.
VAMOS A SER CAMPEONES SEA QUIEN SEA EL RIVAL QUE NOS TOQUE EN LOS CRUCES.

----------


## Luján

Ayer se jugó la útlima jornada del grupo E

Serbia 68 - 67 Turquía -> Se jugaban el pase
Francia 69 - 96 España -> Vergonsozo ridículo de Francia
Lituania 84 - Alemania 75 -> Gran partido de Alemania, que al final no pudo conseguir. Necesitaba ganar de +11 para poder clasificarse.

Tras esto, la clasificacion ha quedado:

España (4/1)
Francia (4/1)
Lituania (3/2)
Serbia (2/3)
Alemania (1/4)
Turquía (1/4)

Con lo que Alemania y Turquía se quedan fuera.

España, como primera de grupo jugará el 14 a las 17:00 contra el ganador del Finlandia-Eslovenia, que será el cuarto clasificado del grupo F.
Francia jugará el 15 a las 17:00 seguro contra Grecia, tercera clasificada del grupo F queden como queden los partidos de hoy.
Lituania, el 14 a las 20:00 contra el perdedor del Macedonia-Rusia, que será el segundo el grupo F
Serbia se enfrentará el 15 a las 20:00 contra el primero del grupo F, que saldrá del partido Macedonia-Rusia.


La jugada de Francia de no luchar por la victoria, reservando a sus mejores jugadores contra España ayer se debe a que han intentado evitar, ya con la plaza en cuartos asegurada, un posible cruce en semifinales con los locales lituanos. Es una maniobra vergonsoza, que rebaja mucho el honor y la dignidad de ese equipo.

El desarrollo de la fase final queda así:

A) España - 4ºF
B) 2ºF - Lituania
C) Francia - Grecia
D) 1ºF - Serbia

5º-8º puesto:
1') Perdedor A) - Perdedor B)
2') Perdedor C) - Perdedor D)

7º-8º:
Perdedor 1' - Perdedor 2'

5º-6º:
Ganador 1' - Ganador 2'


Semifinales:
1) Ganador A) - Ganador B)
2) Ganador C) - Ganador D)

3er puesto:
Perdedor 1) - Perdedor 2)

Final:
Ganador 1) - Ganador 2)

----------


## sergi1907

Ahora tendría que perder con Grecia y quedarse sin jugar las semifinales.

Ese sería el mejor castigo

----------


## Luján

> Ahora tendría que perder con Grecia y quedarse sin jugar las semifinales.
> 
> Ese sería el mejor castigo


Pues sí. Por hacer cábalas se deberían quedar fuera de las semifinales, y por tanto de las plazas directas para las Olimpiadas e incluso del preolímpico.

----------


## ben-amar

Y pregunto yo: ¿no se contempla ningun tipo de sancion por este vergonzozo espectaculo? Va contra todas las reglas del deporte

----------


## frfmfrfm

Que poca clase, con esto esá dicho todo y eso que es deporte.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Se me olvidava que soy del Betis.

Saludos a todos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Se me olvidava que soy del Betis.
> 
> Saludos a todos.


Jjaajajajaja, y loreño, y yo... Habemos unos pocos aquí  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Luján

> Y pregunto yo: ¿no se contempla ningun tipo de sancion por este vergonzozo espectaculo? Va contra todas las reglas del deporte


Pues no, no hay sanción. No hay normativa que te obligue a ganar.

Bueno, sí la hay, pero cuando dejarse perder implica un beneficio para un tercero. Los famosos maletines. En este caso, simplemente bajaron "misteriosamente" su intensidad de juego, y fíjate qué casualidad que por perder, dejan de tener a Lituania en su linea hasta la final.

----------


## Luján

Por cierto, que ya se han jugado dos de los tres partidos de hoy del grupo F.

España ya tiene compañera de cuartos: Eslovenia, que ganó a Finlandia 67 a 60. Grecia también terminó su partido con victoria contra Georgia por 73-60.

Ahora mismo ha comenzado el partido Rusia-Macedonia, y va ganando Macedonia 0-6.

----------


## Luján

Se han acabado los partidos "sencillos".

Ahora es el todo o nada en cada partido.

Los cruces de cuartos quedan así:

España-Eslovenia
Macedonia-Lituania

por un lado

Francia-Grecia
Rusia-Serbia

por el otro

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Ahora mismo ha comenzado el partido Rusia-Macedonia, y va ganando Macedonia 0-6.


Madre mía, pedazo triple que ha metido Rusia en el último segundo, vamos tira apuradísimo, sin mirar a tablero ni leches, prácticamente desde la esquina separado un metro como mucho, pega en el tablero, y entra limpia en el aro, impresionante  :EEK!:

----------


## Luján

> Madre mía, pedazo triple que ha metido Rusia en el último segundo, vamos tira apuradísimo, sin mirar a tablero ni leches, prácticamente desde la esquina separado un metro como mucho, pega en el tablero, y entra limpia en el aro, impresionante


La verdad es que sí.

Es una pena, me hubiera gustado que ganara Macedonia. Está haciendo un campeonato impresionante. Sólo ha perdido dos partidos y en este puso contra las cuerdas a la ex-todopoderosa Rusia.

¿Apostamos para las semifinales?

En mi opinión:

España-Lituania
Francia (mas que me pese)-Rusia

----------


## ben-amar

> ¿Apostamos para las semifinales?
> 
> En mi opinión:
> 
> España-Lituania
> Francia (mas que me pese)-Rusia


Apuesto mas por Grecia, al menos deseo que así sea, por guarrindongos

----------


## Luján

Primer cuarto, y mal empezar de España. 16-23.

Los eslovenos nos tienen pillados. Controlan muy bien nuestras jugadas.

----------


## ben-amar

Mal vamos, con 6 perdidas de balon. ¡Menos mal que no tienen juego exterior!

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Primer cuarto, y mal empezar de España. 16-23.
> 
> Los eslovenos nos tienen pillados. Controlan muy bien nuestras jugadas.


Como no nos espabilemos, verás dónde vamos a ir a parar...

----------


## Luján

Mitad de partido.
Es
España parece que ha despertado. 35-31. Buen segundo cuarto, pero hace falta más. Mucho más.

----------


## ben-amar

España recupera el tanteo y se pone ya por encima, de 4 puntos.
España: 35 - Eslovenia: 31
Sigue sin gustarme el juego, hay que recuperar mucho, para la segunda mitad del partido, contamos con la ventaja de que los eslovenos no podran seguir con el ritmo hasta ahora jugado

----------


## ben-amar

Me he perdido este tercer cuarto pero .....  :EEK!:  en cuanto he vuelto...España 68 - Eslovenia 43  :Smile: 

Edit: ¡vaya peaso de triple de Rudy para terminar el cuarto!

----------


## aberroncho

Como Scariolo no siente a Navarro, la paliza puede ser monumental. El tercer cuarto ha puesto a cada selección donde le corresponde.

PALIZÓN A ESLOVENIA

----------


## Luján

CON DOS COJO**S!!!


Así se juega hombre!

71-45, parcial de 36-14 en este cuarto. Impresionante Navarro, un triple tras otro. España lleva +26 de ventaja, que son los puntos que ha marcado Navarro.

España ha despertado del todo. Lástima de la lesión de Calderón. Espero que se recupere para el jueves.

----------


## ben-amar

Debo marchar, os dejo bien situados (81 - 62).
Luego me leere el analisis de Lujan  :Smile:

----------


## Luján

El análisis después del Lituania-Macedonia, pero el partido muy bien.

86-64.


Lo único malo, que en semis y en la final no se pueden permitir empezar perdiendo de 10 en el primer cuarto.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Lo único malo, que en semis y en la final no se pueden permitir empezar perdiendo de 10 en el primer cuarto.


Vaya susto nos han dado en el primer cuarto. Más vale que en los próximos partidos se espabilen desde un principio.

Por lo demás, un buen partido aunque de vez en cuando parece como si les entrase una pájara y se anulasen del partido... ese horrible primer cuarto y ese parcial de 11-0 para Eslovenia, hay que hacérselo mirar, esos fallos no se pueden tolerar a estas alturas. También, más vale que a Ricky le regalen un billete de vuelta a España... vaya tela  :Mad: 

Esperemos que no tenga nada Jose Manuel en el tobillo  :Frown:

----------


## Luján

Análisis de la jornada de cuartos de final.

Antes de nada, me alegra haberme equivocado en mi predicción.

Dicho esto, vamos a analizar un poco los dos partidos.

España comenzó su partido contra Eslovenia como si de un equipo de colegiales se tratase (16-23 en el primer cuarto). Hasta el equipo de mi colegio jugaba mejor (y eso que promediábamos como 15 puntos por partido). Algo tuvo que ver la fuerte defensa eslovena, que ahogó el juego español, llegando a todos los pases. Afortunadamente, con el paso de los minutos la presión fue cediendo y España fue encontrando su juego. En el segundo cuarto comenzó la recuperación (19-8 para 35-31) y el tercer cuarto fue un festival de Juan Carlos Navarro. Completó 26 puntos en el partido. Casualmente, la ventaja que tenía España al final del tercer cuarto (36-14 para 71-45). El último cuarto fue de transición, con mucho juego de los suplentes, que no hicieron un mal papel, pero dejaron recortar la diferencia (15-19) para llegar al final con una buena victoria 86-64.

La mala noticia, la torcedura de tobillo de Calderón. Al parecer no fue demasiado, y durante el partido él mismo mostraba su pulgar hacia arriba indicando que se encontraba bien. De hecho, al final del partido ya se había calzado de nuevo el botín de juego, tras pasar unos cuantos minutos con hielo. No creo que sea baja para la semifinal, pero quizás no podrá jugar todos los minutos que nos tiene acostumbrado.



El otro partido de la jornada (Macedonia-Lituania) fue de infarto. Personalmente tan sólo pude ver los últimos 13 minutos, pero me sorprendió ver el resultado al final del tercer cuarto (49-52). Los parciales fueron: 18-20; 12-14; 19-18. El último parcial fue de infarto (18-13). El equipo revelación del campeonato, perteneciente a un país que no tiene más de 20 años, su federación de baloncesto no llega a la mayoría de edad y que sólo ha jugado partidos internacionales seis años haya llegado, en su tercer campeonato europeo, hasta las semifinales. Han conseguido clasificarse para el preolímico del año que viene, y ahora se enfrentará a España en las semifinales. Final del partido: 67-65, más un marcapasos nuevo para este mi corazón.

Lo poco que he visto de este modesto equipo me ha gustado muchísimo. Esperemos que no se dejen amedrentar por los nuestros (no lo han hecho antes), y planten cara. Esta semifinal puede ser un gran partido. Seguro que en Macedonia no lo olvidarán.

El partido España-Eslovenia: http://live.fibaeurope.com/www/Game....ID=9811&lng=en
El partido Macedonia-Lituania: http://live.fibaeurope.com/www/Game....ID=9812&lng=en

----------


## aberroncho

Me alegro un montón de que Macedonia sea nuestro rival en semis. Los franchutis se tienen que estar tirando de los pelos por no disputarle, como deportistas honrados, el partido a España.

Ojalá Grecia dé buena cuenta de ellos y los elimine. Todavía me acuerdo de aquella selección griega que tan alto llegó, con Gallis, Jannakis, Fassoulas, Christodulus....que nos amargaron más de una vez a los Romay, Epi, Martín, Solozábal...    

Espero que la final sea  España  -  Rusia

----------


## Luján

ES DUDA PARA LA SEMIFINAL DEL PRÓXIMO VIERNES CONTRA MACEDONIA
*José Manuel Calderón sufre una "tendinitis en el tibial posterior" del tobillo izquierdo*en Marca.com: http://www.marca.com/2011/09/14/balo...316032524.html




> José Manuel Calderón tiene una "tendinitis en el tibial posterior del  tobillo izquierdo", según informa el parte emitido por el médico de la  selección, Víctor Láinez. Calderón se produjo esa lesión en una jugada  del partido contra Eslovenia. Tras tirar, Dragic realizó una jugada  polémica al poner su pie en la zona de apoyo de Calderón.
>  El base extremeño le pisó y se torció la articulación. El parte añade  que el "jugador será sometido a tratamiento médico y fisioterápico en  las próximas 24 horas". Su participación en la semifinal del viernes a  las 16:30 frente a Macedonia es dudosa, aunque desde el cuerpo técnico  son optimistas.
>  Sergio Scariolo, el propio Calderón, y sus compañeros, consideran que  'Calde' estará recuperado a tiempo para poder disputar el encuentro que  de acceso a la final del Eurobasket.

----------


## aberroncho

Grecia no ha podido con Francia. Al final y solo al final del partido Francia de la mano de Tony Parker ha doblegado a Grecia.
Que pena, me hubiera gustado que los griegos hubiesen ganado, pero no ha podido ser.

Semifinales:

España  -  Macedonia

Francia  -  Rusia o Serbia

----------


## Luján

Vamos a analizar la jornada, que ha dado mucho de sí.

El primer partido que se jugó fue una "semifinal por el 5º puesto" entre Eslovenia y Lituania. Partido no apto para cardiacos, con un intercambio de canastas y que no se decidió hasta el último minuto. A punto estuvo Lituania de perder el 6º puesto que ya tiene garantizado. Eslovenia sólo podrá ser 7ª. Resultado final: 77-80.

El partido: http://live.fibaeurope.com/www/Game....ID=9816&lng=en

En cuanto a los partidos de cuartos de final, El marcador del Francia-Grecia no representa para nada lo que fue el partido. Grecia fue por delante durante mucho tiempo, y fue capaz de parar a un desaparecido Parker. Tan sólo en los últimos minutos desperto Párker (se ve que cambiaron a las Cheerleaders por unas que no le gustaban, y dejó de desconcentrarse  :Big Grin: ) para tomar las riendas del equipo y llevarlo a la victoria, totalmente desmerecida. El resultado: 64-56. Debió ser al reves o, por lo menos, menos abultado.

El partido: http://live.fibaeurope.com/www/Game....ID=9813&lng=en

En cuanto al Rusia-Serbia, no pude verlo, pero el gráfico de puntuación indica que Rusia dominó, con mayor o menor ventaja, durante todo el partido, menos los primeros tres minutos. Ambos equipos fallaron mucho tiro exterior (rondando el 33% de acierto en triples para anotar, cada equipo 7 tiros), lo que me da a entender que el juego interior estuvo tenso, provocando pases al exterior en situaciones límite en las que el tirador no está cómodo. El porcentaje cercano al 55% en ambos equipos de tiros de dos puntos también da idea de la intensidad del juego en la pintura. Curiosamente, Rusia tiene un porcentaje de tiro total peor que Serbia, lo que da a entender que fueron capaces de tirar muchas más veces para poder acabar por delante en el marcador, indicativo de una fuerte defensa rusa y algo más débil serbia.


Resumiendo, el menú de mañana:

Semifinales:
España-Macedonia (16:30) <- Cuidado con este equipo, McCalebb es peligroso, y Antic es un mulo de carga cruzado con toro bravo. Los Gasol tendrán trabajo con este hombre. De los macedonios, seguro que mas de uno encuentra equipo en ligas importantes. Están haciendo un campeonato espectacular. Tan sólo han perdido un partido, el primero de la fase de grupos (curiosamente contra Montenegro, que acabó última)

Francia-Ruisa (20:00) <- Palabras mayores para los galos. Jugando al nivel que lo han estado haciendo estos últimos partidos, les será muy complicado vencer a una Rusia que mantiene su contador de derrotas a cero (la única selección que lo ha conseguido)

Grecia-Serbia (14:00) <- Partido por el honor del 6º puesto. Ambas selecciones desarrollarán juegos diferentes. Tosco y centrado en el interior los griegos, algo más fluido y con bastante tiro exterior los serbios. Puede resultar un partido más que interesante. El ganador, se enfrentará el sábado, a las 20:00 a Lituania por el 5º puesto. El perdedor, contra Eslovenia a las 17:00 por el 7º.


Predicciones.

La final tiene un claro favorito: España, pero Macedonia puede hacerle un traje a los de rojo. Por el otro lado, los "remeros del Volga" pararán a los "dulces" barqueros del Sena.

Final: España-Rusia
Bronce: Macedonia-Francia
por el 5º: Lituania-Serbia
por el 7º: Eslovenia-Grecia

Clasificación (me arriesgo):
1º (ORO) España (no será fácil contra Rusia. Además, hay cuentas pendientes)
2º (PLATA) Rusia
3º (BRONCE) Francia (más que me pese)
4º Macedonia (aún así, impresionante campeonato el de este equipo)
5º Lituania (tienen que mantener el honor. Juegan en casa)
6º Serbia (nunca tiran la toalla, será un partido complicado para los lituanos)
7º Eslovenia (está desarrollando un juego intenso los primeros minutos, si consiguen prolongarlo algo más, podrán con los helenos)
8º Grecia (su estilo de juego es difícil de parar, otro partido que se prevé intenso)

----------


## Luján

Partidazo de Grecia, que ha anulado a Serbia, llevándole, en ocasiones, hasta cerca de 30 puntos.

Serbia se queda sin plaza en el europeo, y Grecia jugará contra Lituania por el 5º puesto. Serbia lo hará con Eslovenia por el 7º.

Resultado: 87-77

El partido: http://live.fibaeurope.com/www/Game....ID=9818&lng=en


Empieza España-Macedonia.

----------


## REEGE

No he podido ni ver ni leer nada de España y ahora me entero por vosotros de que está en Semis... Gasol, Navarro y Calderón parece que se están echando el equipo en sus espaldas... Son muy buenos!! Yo apuesto a que hoy ganan...
Otra medalla chicos??
Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

Respondiendo a tu pregunta:

Primer parcial de la semifinal. 26-18 para España.

España ha logrado imponer parte de su juego en los últimos minutos del cuarto, pero en los primeros dominaba el juego lento y exterior de Macedonia. Hay que andar con cuidado, pues Pau lleva dos faltas, y los pivots de Macedonia son muy, pero que muy duros.

Comienza el segundo cuarto.

----------


## Luján

España no está haciendo su juego. Macedonia ha logrado un parcial de 0-10 para meterse en el partido. El parical total del segundo cuarto ha sido 18-27.

Hay que despertar o nos quedamos fuera. A mitad de partido: 44-45 ganando Macedonia

----------


## REEGE

Éstos Macedonios no están mancos!! Si han llegado a la semifinal es por algo y lo están demostrando... de todas formas España no está jugando muy bien y deben aparecer Pau y Navarro de una vez!!
Además los árbitros no están pitando algunas personales a favor de España clarisimas.

----------


## Luján

Bueno, buen tercer cuarto de España. Recupera la distancia. Parcial de 27-17 para volver a ponerse por delante con 71-62.

Hay que seguir así 10 minutos más.

----------


## REEGE

Navarro ha sido la clave de éste partido, pase lo que pase!!!!!!!!!!!!
Es maravilloso verle jugar hoy...

----------


## perdiguera

Hemos ganado de 12 y estamos en la final y la ganaremos.

----------


## Luján

> Navarro ha sido la clave de éste partido, pase lo que pase!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Es maravilloso verle jugar hoy...


Y Pau, tambien Pau.

Gran partido. Parcial del cuarto: 21-18

Resultado del partido: 92-80.


Macedonia ha sido el único equipo desde hace muchísimo tiempo que ha marcado 80 puntos contra España, a excepción de Estados Unidos. Ha sido un grandísimo partido. Mi enhorabuena, la más sincera, para el equipo macedonio y, en especial, a su seleccionador.

Pau: 22 puntos, 17 rebotes, 3 asistencias.
Navarro: 35/4/1
Marc: 11/10/5
Ibaka. Gran Ibaka: 11/4/0
Ricky: 5/7/4 <- Por fín ha despertado.
Calderón: 3/2/4
Llull: 3/1/2
Rudy: 2/1/3

Ha sido el cuadro anotador de España.




El partido: http://live.fibaeurope.com/www/Game....ID=9817&lng=en


Primer objetivo conseguido: España está clasificada para los Juegos Olímpicos sin jugar el preolímpico.

El domingo la final, contra el ganador de esta noche Francia-Rusia.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Yo creo que los últimos dos triples de Navarro al final de tercer cuarto han sido claves para sentenciar el partido.

----------


## Luján

Malas noticias para los amantes del "Fair Play"

Francia gana de 5 a Rusia a mitad de Partido: 39-34.

Veremos qué ocurre en los próximos 20 minutos.

----------


## ben-amar

Solo he podido escuchar a ratitos, por la radio, el partido de España.
Por lo oido, los campeones han vuelto a aparecer ante una Macedonia esplendida

----------


## ben-amar

Viernes, 16/9/2011, 21:25 h
ELPAIS.COMDeportes

La selección, de nuevo con un genial Navarro, gana a Macedonia (92-80) y asegura una nueva medalla

JUAN MORENILLA - Kaunas - 16/09/2011


Misión cumplida. España estará en la final del Campeonato de Europa del próximo domingo y, más importante todavía, en los próximos Juegos Olímpicos de Londres. El primer objetivo con el que la selección encaró el torneo está en el bolsillo. El segundo, revalidar el oro de hace dos años, es el reto siguiente de una generación acostumbrada a estar en las grandes finales; se trata de la sexta de una gran competición en nueve años. Los de Scariolo, de momento, ya se han asegurado otra medalla.
Definitivamente, hay que quitarse el sombrero ante Macedonia, una cenicienta que llegó al Europeo sin mucho equipaje pero que ha competido como el mejor de los campeones. España sufrió y sufrió hasta deshacerse hoy en semifinales del conjunto macedonio (92-80). No cantó victoria el conjunto de Scariolo hasta los minutos finales, cuando manejó una renta de unos 10 puntos y Macedonia sintió que su sueño se había acabado. Aunque todavía le queda pelear por un bronce que sabría a gloria.

Macedonia repitió el guión que ya había hecho tambalear a Rusia y que había acabado con Lituania. De la mano de un McCalebb supersónico, a buen seguro en el quinteto ideal de la competición, movió el balón de un lado a otro, percutió por fuera y nunca dejó que la selección se encontrara cómoda. Scariolo puso a Rudy como carcelero de McCalebb, en un marcaje especial como ya hiciera con el serbio Teodosic. Y sí, durante unos minutos el estadounidense nacionalizado macedonio pareció ausente, esposado después por Llull. Sin los puntos de su timón, y en los mejores momentos de Ibaka en ataque y defensa, España abrió un resquicio (28-18). Funcionaba la defensa en zona y la dinamita exterior de Macedonia parecía controlada. Ricky se bautizó incluso con su primer triple en el campeonato después de 13 intentos.

Pero Macedonia no estaba muerta, sino agazapada. Antic, Ilievski y McCalebb se unieron y lideraron un parcial de 3-14 que puso el partido en el punto de arranque. La selección entró en estado de conmoción. Su defensa comenzó a hacer aguas de una manera evidente en el tercer cuarto. McCalebb tenía entonces la muñeca caliente y Macedonia se fue hasta los 45 puntos al descanso, la mayor anotación recibida en medio partido por España en todo el Europeo. En solo el segundo cuarto, La Roja encajó 27 puntos, una barbaridad.

España necesitaba recuperar su seña de identidad, el tajo defensivo. Hasta entonces el partido había sido lo que quería Macedonia, un intercambio de canastas. Fue necesaria de nuevo la mejor versión de Navarro, otra vez un gigante en el tercer cuarto. Él solito acabó con Macedonia triple a triple, hasta los 19 puntos en 10 minutos, un parcial superior al que consiguió contra Eslovenia. Fue el golpe de gracia para los chicos macedonios, inermes ante la demostración de genio de Navarro, por más que McCalebb liderara la resistencia. El base y Antic no bastaron. España jugará la final. Y estará en Londres 2012.


ESPAÑA, 92 - MACEDONIA, 80

España (26+18+27+21): Calderón (3), Navarro (35), Rudy (2), Pau Gasol (22) y Marc Gasol (11) -equipo inicial-, Ricky (5), Llull (3) e Ibaka (11).

Macedonia (18+27+17+18): Ilievski (15), McCalebb (25), V. Stojanovski (6), Antic (17) y Samarziski (12) -equipo inicial-, Sokolov, D. Stojanovski (3) y Chekovski (2).

Árbitros: Fabio Facchini (ITA), Srdan Dozai (CRO) y Spyridon Gontas (GRE). Sin eliminados.

Pabellón: Kauno Arena de Kaunas ante unos 10.000 espectadores.

----------


## ben-amar

ELPAIS.com  >     Deportes

La selección, de nuevo con un genial Navarro, gana a Macedonia (92-80) y asegura una nueva medalla

JUAN MORENILLA - Kaunas - 16/09/2011



Parker y Batum meten a Francia en la final

El rebote y la fantástica actuación de los 'nba' eliminan a Rusia

ROBERT ÁLVAREZ - Kaunas - 16/09/2011


Francia, gracias a una soberbia actuación de Tony Parker y Nicolas Batum, venció a Rusia por 79-71 y se jugará el título ante España. Será una final inédita porque es solo la segunda vez que los franceses llegan al último peldaño para aspirar a una medalla de oro que no han conseguido nunca. La anterior ocasión que estuvo en la final, además, se remonta a 1949 y perdieron ante Egipto, que entonces competía en Europa.
Es un caso extraño si se tiene en cuenta el notable potencial y tradición del baloncesto francés. No le han faltado excelentes generaciones de jugadores, pero muy pocas veces han sabido expresar en la cancha su potencial. Esta vez se han salido con la suya. Derrotaron a una Rusia que había completado un torneo impecable, ganando todos los partidos y ofreciendo un excelente nivel de juego. Pero esta vez no pudieron con Parker y Batum y también pagaron su inferioridad en el rebote. Lograron 14 rebotes más los franceses, ocho de ellos de Joakim Noah, una incorporación que le ha venido como anillo al dedo al equipo de Vincent Collet.

Los franceses dominaron durante casi todo el partido aunque Rusia, durante muchas fases, dio la sensación de que podía darle la vuelta a la tortilla. Pero no pudo con la inagotable energía de Parker, que sumó 22 puntos, tres rebotes, tres asistencias y cuatro robos de balón. Un triple suyo abrió la primera diferencia importante (39-31). Entonces, el equipo ruso reaccionó de una forma espectacular, con una grandiosa defensa. Llegó a empatar a 45. Pero Francia demostró muchos recursos y algo de lo que carecía hace tiempo: consistencia.

La contribución de Batum resultó muy importante en los momentos más críticos. Sus 19 puntos, siete rebotes y cuatro asistencias hicieron mucho daño a la defensa rusa que se desgastó hasta llegar al agotamiento. Traoré puso la máxima ventaja en el marcador para el equipo francés, 61-49. Respondieron Kirilenko, que concluyó con 21 puntos, y Monya, pero los franceses administraron con autoridad su ventaja. El público lituano concluyó coreando el nombre de la selección de casa. Ni le iba ni le venía la semifinal pero sin duda recordaba la bufonada del equipo francés que, en la segunda fase, en Vilna, reservó a Parker y Noah y se dejó ir sin ningún tipo de vergüenza para evitar, con la derrota ante España (69-96), un posible cruce con Lituania. Al final no se hubiera producido, porque Macedonia eliminó a Lituania.

Ahora, en la final, todo será diferente. Por supuesto, Francia pondrá toda la carne en el asador y también a tres jugadores que no utilizó con ocasión de su bufonada: Parker, Noah y también Gelabale, recuperado de una lesión en un tobillo. La final promete.

----------


## Luján

Hoy no hay análisis de la jornada. Ya he ido poniendo los partidos uno a uno.

Pero sí pondré que Rusia no pudo con Francia, y perdió 79-71. No supieron para a Parker, y Kirilenko no hizo su mejor partido.

El partido: http://live.fibaeurope.com/www/Game....ID=9819&lng=en

Menú de Mañana.

Lucha por el 7º:
Eslovenia-Serbia (17:00) <- Visto mis erroes en las previsiones, ya no me atrevo a adelantar resultados.

Lucha por el 5º:
Lituania-Grecia (20:00) <- Los locales están heridos en su orgullo, plantarán cara a una grecia algo mermada.

Y para el domingo:

Por el 3º y medalla de Bronce:
Macedonia-Rusia (16:30) <- Se vuelven a enfrentar tras la segunda fase de grupos. Todo puede ocurrir, aunque los rusos estarán algo desanimados tras perder contra Francia, mientras que los macedonios no tienen nada que perder. Quedar cuartos ya es todo un logro.

Por el Campeonato, 1º y Medalla de Oro:
España-Francia (20:00 ¡Por fin un partido a una hora decente!) <- Los españoles tienen ganas de decirle cuatro frescas a los franceses, y éstos no van a ser tan fáciles como en la vez anterior. Partido de máxima tensión con enfrentamientos individuales interesantes: Calderón-Parker, Pau-Noah, Marc-Gebabale.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Macedonia ha sido el único equipo desde hace muchísimo tiempo que ha marcado 80 puntos contra España, a excepción de Estados Unidos. Ha sido un grandísimo partido. Mi enhorabuena, la más sincera, para el equipo macedonio y, en especial, a su seleccionador.


Si no llega a ser por la racha de Navarro que le entraba todo lo que tiraba... no sé que hubiera pasado  :Confused: 

Sigo viéndole dos caras al equipo: momentos muy buenos en los que imprimen un ritmo de juego brutal, combinado con auténticos estados de pájaras monumentales.

Por lo demás, un buen partido con la salvedad de lo que acabo de apuntar. Ya era hora de que Ricky hiciera algo, aun así, más vale que le regalen un pack turístico por Kaunas y que no esté por medio, porque vamos... telita.




> Los españoles tienen ganas de decirle cuatro frescas a los franceses, y éstos no van a ser tan fáciles como en la vez anterior. *Partido de máxima tensión con enfrentamientos individuales interesantes:* Calderón-Parker, Pau-Noah, Marc-Gebabale.


Miedo me dan las decisiones arbitrales del domingo... esperemos que no haya nada raro.

Ya contra Macedonia le hicieron todo tipo de tropelías a nuestra selección, y es de esperar que en la final vuelva a haber tropelías de por medio  :Mad:

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/diario/deportes/
*Dos palizas a la española*
Francia solo suma 10 juegos y España se adelanta 2-0 gracias a los efectos, la movilidad y la capacidad de adaptación de Nadal y Ferrer

JUAN JOSÉ MATEO - Córdoba - 17/09/2011

Miles de abanicos intentan mover el aire, pero solo sirven para espantar moscas. Sobre la tierra de Los Califas, en la plaza de toros de Córdoba, va cayendo un sol de plomo al que se entregan como víctimas propiciatorias los franceses Gasquet (3-6, 0-6 y 1-6, ante Rafael Nadal) y Simon (1-6, 4-6 y 1-6, frente a David Ferrer). Son solo diez juegos sumados por Francia en dos encuentros. Son solo 4h 17m repartidas entre dos partidos. Son solo 115 puntos contra 187. Dos palizas.
¿Por qué ocurre eso, si Francia es una potencia? ¿Por qué acumula España 19 eliminatorias seguidas vencidas en casa y en esta ya va 2-0? ¿Por qué Nadal y Ferrer, que la semana pasada aún estaban sobre el cemento neoyorquino, se adaptaron a la tierra si llegaron los últimos a Córdoba? Es, dijo Albert Costa, el capitán, una cuestión de sistema. Por encima de los nombres, hay una escuela, una forma de entender el tenis que logrará su sexta final de la Davis en el siglo XXI si hoy (15.00, Teledeporte) Feliciano López y Fernando Verdasco ganan el dobles a Jo-Wilfried Tsonga y Michael Llodra.

"Nosotros", dijo el seleccionador; "hemos sabido estar con un sistema de juego muy bueno. Lo nuestro es dominar con la derecha y mover mucho a los contrarios, porque sabíamos que en partidos duros físicamente no les iba a ser fácil estar remando tres horas". "Luego, logramos jugar con altura [bote picado] para entrar en la pista al siguiente golpe. Nos adaptamos rápido a la tierra, y eso marca la diferencia. A nosotros se nos ha visto con un sistema de juego definido. A ellos se les vio jugando a tiros sueltos".

Si hay una escuela española, es esa. España es el ritmo, el movimiento, el trabajar tanto con las piernas como con los golpes, porque siempre se busca rodear la bola y construir el peloteo con la derecha. Si hay una escuela francesa, es esa. Francia es el talento, los golpes espectaculares, jugadores elegantes llenos de indecisiones. En Córdoba compiten las dos canteras más prolíficas del siglo XXI. En Córdoba, también, se explica por qué en ese periodo ningún francés ha ganado un grande y hasta tres españoles (Nadal, Juan Carlos Ferrero y Costa) lo han logrado. No hay competición que retrate mejor el carácter de un tenista que la Davis. Nadal gana el 94% de sus duelos. Ferrer, el 80%. Gasquet (50%) y Simon (37,5%) están en otra Liga. La estadística demuestra que los franceses no son tenistas de hierro. Decirles que debían enfrentarse a 35 grados de temperatura, contarles que aquello era una plaza de toros, que les saldrían dos españoles como dos miuras, fue cortarles las alas, apagarles el ánimo y prepararles para entregarse sin remedio. "Estoy decepcionado", resumió Guy Forget, su jefe, que sabe que su equipo solo ha remontado un 0-2 tres veces en la historia y que hace 13 años que España no arrancaba un cruce con un marcador tan favorable en número de juegos cedidos.

"Pero no es un tema de calor, es un tema de que en España están los mejores tenistas del mundo sobre tierra", argumentó Nadal, quemada la cara por el sol, agotado por el esfuerzo de viajar el lunes desde Nueva York para jugar sobre la tierra andaluza. "En todas las superficies, en realidad, porque estamos hablando del número dos del mundo, del número cinco, de Almagro, que está ahí; de Feli, que también, o de Fernando [Verdasco], que ha estado entre los diez mejores hace nada", prosiguió. "Aquí, en casa, elegimos el bote de bola que queremos, la superficie nos favorece. Tenemos un estilo de juego al que favorece la tierra y los cinco sets".

Es la receta española. La selección tiene tres partidos para lograr el punto que le falta. Francia está en coma, pero aún respira. "En el dobles", avisó Forget, "llegaremos con espíritu de revancha".

----------


## ben-amar

Articulo en El Pais de un grandisimo ex-jugador sobre otro actual.

http://www.elpais.com/diario/deportes/
JUANMA ITURRIAGA BALONCESTO - Europeo de Lituania
Otra vez con la boca abierta

JUANMA ITURRIAGA 17/09/2011


Existe una cualidad solo al alcance de los más grandes y es aquella que les permite pasarse toda su carrera manteniendo intacta la capacidad para sorprender. La tuvo Michael Jordan, al que después de verle hacer las canastas más inverosímiles, los partidos más redondos, las gestas más heroicas, todavía era capaz de pegarte a la pantalla de televisión sabedor que aún guardaba en la chistera lo nunca visto anteriormente. Salvando las lógicas distancias, hay un jugador español que me produce esta misma sensación. Se llama Juan Carlos Navarro y desde hace diez años, tanto en la selección como en el Barcelona, sigue asombrándome. La lista de partidos memorables es tal que se necesita llevar libreta para tenerlos todos apuntados, pero esto no impide que año tras año me vuelva a dejar boquiabierto con algún que otro partido estelar. Podía haber sido el de cuartos de final ante Eslovenia, marca de la casa, pero aquello al parecer no era más que un pequeño entrenamiento, un calentamiento para preparar, en el momento justo y en el día indicado, una actuación portentosa a todos los niveles. Por volumen (35 puntos) eficacia (53%) y sobre todo porque resultó absolutamente crucial para que a estas horas España celebre su clasificación para los Juegos de Londres mientras le queda una final a la que atender.
Navarro es de esos jugadores impagables al que la tensión, el partido en el filo, la trascendencia de lo que hay en juego u otras cuestiones que a la mayoría de los mortales nos afectan negativamente al sistema nervioso central, a él le despiertan, le alertan, le ponen a pleno rendimiento cuerpo y mente. Macedonia estaba exigiendo a España más de lo esperado. Liderada por un maravilloso McCalebb, uno de esos jugadores a los que da gusto ver jugar por ser compendio de sensatez y explosividad, con unos cuantos jugadores bastante alejados del glamour o la estética moderna pero con las ideas bien claras de lo que tenían que hacer y reforzados anímicamente por sus éxitos en este campeonato, Macedonia llevó la iniciativa. Se hinchó a meter canastas en los dos primeros cuartos gracias a su inteligente y fluida manera de mover la pelota, ahondó en la falta de tiro exterior español con una defensa zonal y se fue al descanso más que vivita y coleando.

Hasta ese momento habían tenido respuesta para el juego interior de los Gasol y superaban sin grandes problemas la defensa española por lo que su plan de ruta (llegar a un final igualado en el que el favorito sufriese un ataque de nervios) se estaba cumpliendo. Pero no estaban preparados para una de esas tardes donde Navarro decide que aunque le hayas observado durante los últimos once años, con su montón de sobresalientes, todavía no has visto lo mejor. Y comienza a meterlas desde todos los lados, plantado o en carrera, cuadrado o desequilibrado, libre o con tres contrarios persiguiéndole. Cada canasta arranca los gritos y aplausos en el banquillo español de la misma manera que los que están en el de Macedonia comienzan a temerse lo peor y en su cara aparece la desesperación ante la imposibilidad de parar el chaparrón de un jugador liviano, alejado de los estándares musculosos pero con dinamita en su mano y en su cabeza. ¿Y saben lo mejor además de lo de los Juegos y estar en la final? Pues que estoy convencido de que dentro de muy poco, quién sabe si en la final, volverá a hacerlo. Volverá a dejarme con la boca abierta.

----------


## Luján

Ya tenemos claros los equipos que ocupan la 8ª y 7ª plaza de este europeo. Lamentablemente, ni La Sexta, ni MarcaTV, ni la web de La Sexta lo han retransmitido, así que tan sólo puedo analizar el partido por lo que se ve en el "real-time" de la organización del Eurobasket.

Serbia ha perdido contra Eslovenia, que dominó el partido durante treinta minutos, llegando a tener diferencias de hasta once puntos a favor, gracias a su gran acierto en el tiro 6.25 (línea de triple) nada menos que 13 de 27. Sin embargo, durante el cuarto y último tiempo permanecieron ocho minutos sin anotar, por lo que los serbios llegaron a igualar el marcador, incluso poniéndose por delante (65-66). En lo que supongo un final de partido agónico los eslovenios pudieron recuperar su dominio en el marcador para finalizar el partido con un ajustado 72-68.

En el último cuarto, Eslovenia sólo marcó 8 puntos (un triple, dos tiros de media distancia y un libre), por 17 de Serbia todos de dos y/o libres.


Así pues, Serbia queda 8ª del campeonato y Eslovenia 7ª.


El partido: http://live.fibaeurope.com/www/Game....ID=9820&lng=en


En poco más de uan hora comienza el partido por el 5º puesto: Lituania - Grecia, retransmitido por la web, al menos.

----------


## Luján

Los puestos 5º y 6º del Eurobasket ya tienen dueño.

Lituania logróa imponerse a Grecia en un partido que, tras anunciarlo y programarlo, tampoco fue emitido en España por la cadena que ostenta los derechos de emisión del Eurobasket. Ni siquiera por la web. Lamentable.


A lo interesante, Lituania consiguó imponerse a Grecia por 4 puntos (73-69) después de que fuera por debajo del marcador durante toda la primera parte. El juego de ambos equipos se desarrolló principalmente dentro de la pintura, con pocos tiros exteriores y muy pocos de ellos acertados (6/20 y 5/19 respectivamente en triples). Un tercer cuarto espectacular dio a los lituanos la victoria, pero a punto estuvieron de perderla de nuevo a poco de terminar.

El partido: http://live.fibaeurope.com/www/Game....ID=9821&lng=en

La Clasificación final:

1º
2º
3º
4º
5º Litunaia
6º Grecia
7º Eslovenia
8º Serbia

----------


## aberroncho

Me aventuro a decir:

La Clasificación final:

1º ESPAÑA
2º francia
3º Macedonia
4º Rusia
5º Lituania
6º Grecia
7º Eslovenia
8º Serbia

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Me aventuro a decir:
> 
> La Clasificación final:
> 
> 1º ESPAÑA
> 2º francia
> 3º Macedonia
> 4º Rusia
> 5º Lituania
> ...


¿Donde hay que firmar la solicitud?  :Wink: 

Yo pondría a Rusia 3ª, aunque en ese partido podría pasar cualquier cosa...

----------


## ben-amar

Yo firmaria tambien, con la salvedad de que a partir del segundo, me da igual el orden en que se pongan el resto de selecciones :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno... vamos a ir metiendo las cervezas en el congelador para que a las 20:00 horas, estén lo propio para  :Smile:  :Stick Out Tongue: 



Y de acompañante, un buen centro de mesa lleno de patatas, pipas, aceitunas, cortezas, y colesterol diverso  :Big Grin: 

A ver si nos regalan una buena tarde nuestros chicos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Bueno... vamos a ir metiendo las cervezas en el congelador para que a las 20:00 horas, estén lo propio para 
> 
> 
> 
> Y de acompañante, un buen centro de mesa lleno de *patatas, pipas, aceitunas,* cortezas, y colesterol diverso 
> 
> A ver si nos regalan una buena tarde nuestros chicos.


De pipas tengo una bolsa de 1Kg lista, dos latas de aceitunas sin hueso y medio kilo de aliñadas, y dos bolsas de cortezas...
Es que nosotros tendremos doble sesión:
20:00 Eurobasket
22:00 Athletic de Bilbao - Betis

----------


## Luján

De momento la final de consolación está siend bastante entretenida y, por fin, la están retransmitiendo.

30-36 para Rusia pasados 20 minutos, pero Macedonia no está muerta aún.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> De pipas tengo una bolsa de 1Kg lista, dos latas de aceitunas sin hueso y medio kilo de aliñadas, y dos bolsas de cortezas...


Uff... pues entonces échale bien de agua a la hormigonera para que amase bien toda esa mezcla, jaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

*Fuente:lavanguardia.com*
Rafa Nadal vence a Tsonga y asegura la eliminatoria para España en la Davis 
El mallorquín barrió al francés de la pista con un 6-0, 6-2 y 6-4 | El equipo español se enfrentará en la final a Argentina 


*
Y en motos aunque Stoner estropeó el día ha sido una gran jornada para los nuestros...
Pedrosa y Lorenzo lo acompañaron en el podium.
En Moto2 ganó Marquéz y en 125 Terol.*

----------


## embalses al 100%

Otra final con Argentina...
No se en que año fue, no hace muchos tuvimos otra y creo que la perdimos.

----------


## REEGE

eurobasket | MACEDONIA 68 - RUSIA 72 
Rusia consigue la medalla de bronceA Macedonia, con otra exhibición de McCalebb, se le escapó el bronce en los últimos segundos. Rusia vuelve al podio europeo.

----------


## Luján

> eurobasket | MACEDONIA 68 - RUSIA 72 
> Rusia consigue la medalla de bronceA Macedonia, con otra exhibición de McCalebb, se le escapó el bronce en los últimos segundos. Rusia vuelve al podio europeo.


Fue un fallo imperdonable de Stojanovski solo y bajo el aro lo que evitó que Macedonia empatara a falta de seis segundos. Lástima.

El partido fue bastante entretenido.

Se me olvidaba: El partido: http://live.fibaeurope.com/www/Game....ID=9822&lng=en

Vamos rellenando el cuadro de resultados:

1º
2º
3º Rusia
4º Macedonia
5º Lituania
6º Grecia
7º Eslovenia
8º Serbia

----------


## frfmfrfm

Gracias Luján por las coninuadas informaciónes del eurobasket.

----------


## Luján

Es un placer.

Para eso estamos.


Vamos al partido: A Rudy lo tendrían que haber eliminado del partido por el agarrón que le ha metido a Parker. Eso no se hace.

Se ha ganado una antideportiva, y ha provocado que le marquen otras técnica. Y eso ganando de 12, ahora 10 y un triple en la posesión posterior.

¿Qué haría si fueran perdiedo?¿Lo mataría?

Total, después de la falta, parcial de 7-0 para Francia.

46-41 a falta de 1 minuto para el descanso.

----------


## Luján

Final del segundo cuarto. 50-41 para España.

Buen segundo cuarto, mal comienzo de partido. Fatal acutación de Rudy. Yo de Scariolo lo sentaba y no lo volvía a dejar salir. O aún más, lo dejaba en el vestuario o en la grada. Ha estropeado su gran campeonato.


Lo mejor de esta parte, los tampones de Ibaka. Ha volado hasta pegarse con el hombro en el tablero o casi meter la cabeza en el aro. 5 tapones en 8 minutos. IMPRESIONANTE.

----------


## Luján

FINAL DE PARTIDO Y DE CAMPEONATO

España ha ganado a Francia por 15 puntos. Partidazo de Navarro y de Ibaka, sin olvidar los 17 puntos de Calderón.

98-85.

El partido: http://live.fibaeurope.com/www/Game....ID=9823&lng=en


Feliz cumpleaños de Serge Ibaka, y una dedicatoria al padre de Felipe Reyes, que ya no está entre nosotros.

----------


## aberroncho

Espectacular partido.

 Esto es un equipo.

A mí particularmente hoy me ha gustado "Ikea" (como dijo Pepiño Blanco el día de su nacionalización) con sus tapones. GRAN IBAKA y GRAN EQUIPO

----------


## F. Lázaro

Fuente: as.com

Grandioso partido de baloncesto y consecuentemente, el título de Campeones de Europa para casa  :Smile: 

Gran actuación de todos los jugadores, sobretodo de Mr. Catering, La Bomba... y "el langosto", madre mía, vaya tapones  :Smile: 

Por cierto, cuanto hubiéramos dado todos por haber podido disfrutar de este partidazo con la narración del gran Andrés Montes... ¡Vaya pincho de Ibaka!, ¡Ratatatatatatata! ¡Ratatatatatatata!... Espero que allá donde esté, haya podido disfrutar de este auténtico partidazo  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Otro Oro para España... Tenéis que hacer caso de Sergi y no hablar tan mal de éstos chicos que hoy han aumentado su Gloria!!
Y también tenemos que valorar la fuerza y furia que le dá Gasol a éstos Campeones!!
Sin Gasol ni Navarro ésto habria sido muy dificil... son sin duda las claves de ésta selección!!
Saben hacer equipo y cuando es necesario echarse al equipo a sus espaldas!!
Felipe Reyes ha sido un señor al estar en éstos duros momentos junto al resto, su padre allá donde esté se sentirá muy orgulloso.
Felicidades campeones y gracias por darnos una gran alegría...

----------


## F. Lázaro

> http://www.marca.com/2011/09/18/mas_...316334797.html
> 
> EN LA LUCHA POR EL TÍTULO DEL PESO WELTER
> 
> *Mayweather aplasta a Ortiz en cuatro asaltos*
> 
> 
> 
> 18/09/11 - 10:33.
> ...


Ciertamente, una maniobra "sucia" pero legal... Al igual que en todos los deportes, hay que ser muy listo y espabilado, y Mayweather Jr. aprovechó el momento para vencer por noqueo a Ortiz.

Esperemos que en 2012 podamos disfrutar de una espectacular pelea entre Mayweather y el filipino Many Pacquiao "Pac-Man", pelea en la cual, apostaría por la victoria de Pac-Man  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

*Campeonisimos.*
Estos chicos hacen entrar a la seleccion española en la historia al hacerse con el oro por 2 veces consecutivas. La ultima fue, en el 1997, la gran Yugoslavia y anteriormente lo fue tambien la URSS.

----------


## ben-amar

España vuelve a conquistar Europa
La estrella del capitán
En vídeo: Todas las finales de España

Fuente: http://www.elpais.com/

----------


## Luján

> *Campeonisimos.*
> Estos chicos hacen entrar a la seleccion española en la historia al hacerse con el oro por 2 veces consecutivas. La ultima fue, en el 1997, la gran *Yugoslavia* y anteriormente lo fue tambien la *URSS*.


Y ni una ni la otra existen ya....


¿Pasará lo mismo con España?  :Confused:

----------


## ben-amar

> Y ni una ni la otra existen ya....
> 
> 
> ¿Pasará lo mismo con España?


No seas gafe.  :Frown:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> No seas gafe.


Esperemos que no... pero la historia y las casualidades nos dicen que no hay dos sin tres  :Frown:

----------


## ben-amar

> Esperemos que no... pero la historia y las casualidades nos dicen que no hay dos sin tres


¡Co*o, sois unicos dando animos!

----------


## perdiguera

Creo que Luján tiene razón.
Más tarde o más pronto, lo que conocemos como España hoy, dejará de serlo. Aunque no nos guste. Esperemos que esa desaparición sea pacífica.

----------


## Luján

Volviendo al Deporte.

La clasificación final del campeonato:

1º ESPAÑA
2º Francia
3º Rusia
4º Macedonia
5º Lituania
6º Grecia
7º Eslovenia
8º Serbia 				

Quinteto ideal:

1- (Base) Tony Parker
2- (Escolta) Bo McCalebb
3- (Ala) JUAN CARLOS NAVARRO
4- (Pivot) Andrei Kirilenko
5- (Pivot) PAU GASOL

MVP del campeonato (y de la final): JUAN CARLOS NAVARRO

España y Francia se clasifican directamente para los Juegos Olímpicos de Londres 2012, y Rusia, Macedonia, Lituania y Grecia jugarán el torneo preolímpico contra equipos de todo el mundo para lograr alguna de las tres plazas que quedan por asignar y que se jugará del 2 al 8 de julio de 2012, poco antes de empezar los Juegos.

----------


## Luján

Hablando de las Olimpiadas 2012,

Os pongo cómo anda la clasificación de equipos de baloncesto para este evento:

Plazas: 12

Equipos clasificados (motivo):

Reino Unido (Anfitrión)
Estados Unidos (Campeón del mundo)
Túnez (Campeón africano)
Argentina (Campeón americano)
Brasil (Subcampeón americano)
Australia (Campeón de Oceanía)
España (Campeón europeo)
Francia (Subcampeón europeo)

Falta por asignar una plaza para el campeón asiático (torneo en juego, del 15 al 25 de septiembre de 2011)
Tres plazas para los tres primeros clasificados del torneo preolímpico del 2 al 8 de julio de 2012.

El Preolímpico Mundial FIBA tendrá 12 equipos y los mejores tres van a Londres 2012.
4 plazas para Europa = equipos que clasifiquen del 3-6 en el Eurobasket
3 plazas para América = equipos que terminen del 3-5 en el Preolímpico de las Américas
2 plazas para África = Equipos que terminen 2-3 en el Afrobasket
2 plazas para Asia = Equipos que terminen 2-3 en el Campeonato FIBA Asia
1 plaza para Oceanía = Perdedor de la serie entre Australia y Nueva Zelanda

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Falta por asignar una plaza para el campeón asiático (torneo en juego, del 15 al 25 de septiembre de 2011)
> Tres plazas para los tres primeros clasificados del torneo preolímpico del 2 al 8 de julio de 2012.
> 
> El Preolímpico Mundial FIBA tendrá 12 equipos y los mejores tres van a Londres 2012.
> 4 plazas para Europa = equipos que clasifiquen del 3-6 en el Eurobasket
> 3 plazas para América = equipos que terminen del 3-5 en el Preolímpico de las Américas
> 2 plazas para África = Equipos que terminen 2-3 en el Afrobasket
> 2 plazas para Asia = Equipos que terminen 2-3 en el Campeonato FIBA Asia
> 1 plaza para Oceanía = Perdedor de la serie entre Australia y Nueva Zelanda


Bueno, de todo esto ya como que me despreocupo totalmente  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sergi1907

Liga - El Betis demuestra que es 'musho' líder

El Betis se ha puesto líder en solitario de la Liga, con doce puntos tras cuatro jornadas disputadas. Los de Pepe Mel vencieron con sufrimiento al Zaragoza (4-3), en un partido con muchas alternativas donde los verdiblancos tuvieron más pegada que buen fútbol. Santa Cruz anotó dos goles.

Este Betis va en serio. Aunque el objetivo del equipo verdiblanco continúe siendo la permanecia, lo cierto es que el conjunto de Pepe Mel es la revelación de este inicio de temporada liguera. Además, la estadística juega a favor de ellos, ya que nunca descendió un club a Segunda división, tras ganar sus cuatro primeros compromisos.

Cuando las cosas van de cara, el fútbol es mucho más fácil. Eso es lo que deben pensar los jugadores del Betis. Este equipo tiene estrella. Y buena culpa de ello es gracias al triángulo ofensivo que forman Beñat, Iriney y Salva Sevilla.

Seis minutos bastaron a Santa Cruz para inaugurar su casillero goleador con la camiseta del Betis. El paraguayo aprovechó una gran asistencia de Chica desde la banda derecha, tras un error en el marcaje de Abraham. 

Precisamente, seis minutos después, el lateral zaragocista cometió un penalti infantil sobre Pereira, que Salva Sevilla transformó. El segundo tanto bético espabiló a los maños, que redujo distancias en el marcador poco antes del descanso, gracias a que Abraham aprovechó un fallo en una salida por alto de Casto.

Salida en tromba

Tras el paso por el túnel de vestuarios, los verdiblancos salieron en tromba para buscar la sentencia. Y ésta pareció llegar rápidamente. A los 20 segundos, Da Silva interceptaba el esférico con la mano dentro del área visitante. El árbitro volvió a señalar la pena máxima, que esta vez transformó Bernat.

Los de Aguirre salieron dormidos y el Betis no dudó en aprovecharlo. En el minuto 48, Santa Cruz marcó de nuevo, esta vez de cabeza, tras otro centro medido de Chica desde la banda derecha. Un tanto de verdadero 'killer'.

Expulsión clave

El partido parecía sentenciado, pero como bien promulgaba Boskov: "Fútbol es fútbol". A falta de poco más de 20 minutos, Casto, portero verdiblanco, era expulsado merecidamente por arrollar a Luis García en la frontal del área.

La roja dio alas al Zaragoza, que luchó por sacar algo positivo de su visita al Benito Villamarín. Y apunto estuvo de lograrlo, gracias a dos goles finales de Juan Carlos. El canterano madridista dio un recital de buen fútbol en los últimos minutos desde el carril izquierdo. No fue suficiente. Este Betis es 'musho' Betis. Y de momento no pierde.
Felipe Aparicio / Eurosport



http://es.eurosport.yahoo.com/220920...sho-lider.html

----------


## frfmfrfm

Ahora vamos a difrutar, además no juegan nada mal, no tenemos estrellas y sabemos que esto ha acabado de empesar pero bueno que nos quiten lo bailao.

Saludo a todos.

----------


## ben-amar

No esta nada mal el comienzo; queda mucha liga peroooooooo.........."que nos quiten lo bailao"  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Y eso que no hay Messi ni CR7 :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Estoy contentísimo, pero ni con un 4-1 en el Betis se puede dejar de sufrir. 
Otros 20 minutos finales agónicos vividos en dos partidos consecutivos.
Así de aquí a final de la Liga, a más de uno le da un infarto.
Pero de momento estamos dando de que hablar y vamos a disfrutarlo todo lo que podamos.
Y lo más importante, pase lo que pase esta próxima jornada, seguiremos por delante del Sevilla F.C., del Barça y del R. Madrid.

----------


## FEDE

No lancemos las campanas al vuelo, pero es para estar muy contento  :Smile:  esperemos que cuando lleguen los malos resultados, la afición no pare de animar y tengamos un buen colchón  :Cool: 

Saludos a todos los Béticos  :Smile:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Ahí las dao FEDE, ahí las dao.

Saludo a todos.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/
El atleta keniano gana la prueba de Berlín con un tiempo de 2:03.38 y rebaja en 21 segundos el anterior registro, que estaba en posesión de Gebrselassie

EL PAÍS 25/09/2011

El atleta keniano Patrick Makau, de 26 años, ha ganado el Maratón de Berlín a lo grande, batiendo el récord del mundo que estaba en posesión del etíope Gebrselassie desde 2008, cuando lo consiguió, precisamente, en esta misma ciudad. Makau ha logrado un tiempo de 2:03:38, rebajando en 21 segundos la anterior marca, mientras que el etíope se tuvo que retirar en el kilómetro 35 con problemas estomacales. Gebrselassie marchaba en el grupo de cabeza cuando tuvo que pararse. Después, intentó continuar pero no pudo, diciendo adiós a una prueba que había dominado en los últimos años. Es, de hecho, el héroe por antonomasia de Berlín, cuyo maratón ganó en 2006, 2007, 2008 y 2009. Los también kenianos Stephen Chemley y Edwin Kimaiyo han terminado segundo y tercero, respectivamente.


Makau celebra su victoria en Berlín.

ODD ANDERSEN (AFP) | 25-09-2011

Makau era uno de los favoritos, después de que el año pasado ya triunfara en Berlín acercándose a la marca de Gebrselassie. Entonces, sin embargo, la meteorología -llovió sin parar- le jugó una mala pasada y acabó con un tiempo de 2:05.08, el undécimo mejor registro de la historia. Este año, el grupo de cabeza cubrió la mitad de la distancia con un ritmo vertiginoso y llegó a la mitad del recorrido en un tiempo de 1:01:43, mejorando el de la edición en la que Gebrselassie fijó el récord del mundo.

Una vez superado el medio maratón, la lucha quedó bipolarizada. Como era previsible, Gebrselassie y Makau corrieron a la par durante casi diez kilómetros, marcando tiempos de nueva plusmarca mundial. Sin embargo, los problemas físicos que fueron lastrando al etíope durante los últimos kilómetros acabaron por descolgarlo de Makau, firme en su ritmo. Nadie pudo entonces unirse a la lucha con el keniano, que a cada kilómetro recortaba segundos a la marca mundial. Finalmente, Makau llegó en solitario en la puerta de Brandenburgo.

Los mejores españoles fueron Ricardo Serrano y Pedro Nimo, que marcaron tiempos de 2:13:32 y 2:13:34 respectivamente, suficientes para lograr la mínima olímpica. El día ha sido redondo para Kenia, puesto que la primera mujer en cruzar la meta fue la también keniana Florence Kiplagat con una marca de 2h.19:36.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/deportes/

Patrick Makau (Kenia) - 2:03.38 (2011)

Haile Gebrselassie (Etiopía) - 2:03.59 (2008)

Duncan Kibet (Kenia)- 2:04.27 (2009)

James Kwambai (Kenia)- 2:04.27 (2009)

Emmanuel Mutai (Kenia)- 2:04.39 (2011)

Paul Tergat (Kenia)- 2:04.55 (2003)

Sammy Korir (Kenia)- 2:04.56 (2003)

Abel Kirui (Kenia)- 2:05.04 (2009)

Samuel Wanjiru (Kenia) - 2:05.10 (2009)

----------


## suer

España ha conseguido su décimoquinto campeonato del mundo de hockey sobre patines al ganar a Argentina por 4 a 5.

Es el cuarto campeonato consecutivo.

----------


## REEGE

Y ayer:

El Barcelona gana el primer título de la temporada.
El conjunto culé se ha proclamado campeón de la Supercopa por tercera vez consecutiva al imponerse en esta de edición de 2011 al Caja Laboral en Bilbao (73-82).

----------


## REEGE

Un error informático desvela el recorrido completo del Tour de Francia 2012. 

Un error informático de los organizadores del Tour de Francia hizo que el recorrido de la edición de 2012 de la ronda gala apareciera durante unos minutos en la página web de la prueba, una semana antes del anuncio oficial, el próximo 18 de octubre.

París  | Actualizado el 10/10/2011 a las 19:22 horas 

Así, según la captura de pantalla que pudo hacer "Velopeloton.com" y cuya autenticidad no ha confirmado Amaury Sports Organisation (ASO), la empresa organizadora del Tour, la carrera se iniciaría el 30 de junio en Lieja, con una etapa prólogo de 6,1 kilómetros, y terminaría en París el 22 de julio.

El Tour de 2012 contaría, según lo publicado, con dos etapas contrarreloj individual, de 38 kilómetros la primera y de 52 la segunda, que se disputaría entre Bonneval y Chartres, en la víspera de la llegada a París.

El recorrido incluiría, además, cinco etapas de montaña, dos de ellas con llegadas en alto, además de nueve jornadas de perfil accidentado, de las que una también culminaría en alto.

El recorrido publicado por la web del Tour de Francia durante unos minutos se corresponde con las siguientes etapas:

30 jun Lieja / Lieja 6,1 Km

1 jul Lieja / Seraing 198 Km

2 jul Visé / Tournai 207 Km

3 jul Orchies / Boulogne-sur-Mer 197 Km

4 jul Abbeville / Rouen 214 Km

5 jul Rouen / Saint-Quentin 197 Km

6 jul Epernay / Metz 210 Km

7 jul Tomblaine / La Planche des Belles Filles 199 Km

8 jul Belfort / Porrentruy 154 Km

9 jul Arc-et-Senans / Besançon (CRI) 38 Km

10 jul Descanso

11 jul Mâcon / Bellegarde-sur-Valserine 194 Km

12 jul Albertville / La Toussuire Les Sybelles 140 Km

13 jul Saint-Jean-de-Maurienne/Annonay Davézieux 220 Km

14 jul Saint-Paul-Trois-Châteaux / Le Cap d'Agde 215 Km

15 jul Limoux / Foix 192 Km

16 jul Samatan / Pau 160 Km

17 jul Descanso .16 18 jul Pau / Bagnères-de-Luchon 197 Km

19 jul Bagnères-de-Luchon / Peyragudes 144 Km

20 jul Blagnac / Brive-la-Gaillarde 215 Km

21 jul Bonneval / Chartres (CRI) 52 Km

22 jul Rambouillet / París Campos Elíseos 130 Km

----------


## ben-amar

En todos lados cuecen habas  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

¿Conseguirá España en este bello y noble deporte alguna medalla en los JJOO de Londres el año que viene?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EfFlIgBO50

Eso sí, van a tener limpitas las cañerías durante un buen tiempo, jaja  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sergi1907

Una buena noticia para esta zona :Smile: 

Ha ganado a la ciudad egipcia de Alejandría por solo dos votos (36-34) en la elección desarrollada en Mersin (Turquía).

La ciudad catalana se prepara así para sufrir en los próximos seis años la transformación mas importante de su historia reciente gracias al impulso de estos Juegos, que en el aspecto deportivo tienen un nivel medio pero que conllevan una recompensa notable -en infraestructuras, turismo y empleo- para una localidad de pequeño tamaño como Tarragona. El proyecto español partía como favorito por planificación, instalaciones, garantías y seguridad, en particular tras los cambios de los últimos meses en Egipto y, más en concreto, tras los incidentes de la pasada semana, con casi 25 muertos y 300 heridos, en El Cairo en una manifestación de cristianos coptos.

Las presentaciones de hoy ante la asamblea del Comité Internacional de los Juegos Mediterráneos (CIJM) ratificaron esa impresión de que Tarragona estaba un paso por delante.

Alejandría abrió con una exposición plagada de referencias a la juventud de su país y a los Juegos como estímulo para avanzar en los cambios que experimenta Egipto.

"Tenemos una nación recién nacida. Un país ha vuelto a nacer y está deseando recibirles", dijo el ministro y presidente del Consejo Deportivo Nacional Hassan Sakr.

La vicepresidenta de la candidatura, la miembro del COI Rania Elwani, incidió en el mismo aspecto: "El país está en el camino de diseñar un nuevo futuro (...). Estos Juegos encenderán muchas luces en nuestro país. Dennos una oportunidad", pidió la exnadadora.

Cuando llegó su turno, Tarragona combinó una exposición de datos técnicos sobre sus infraestructuras con notas de color sobre su historia y su cultura.

El alcalde Josep Félix Ballesteros presentó la ciudad ante la asamblea y se encargó de contestar a los miembros interesados por los efectos de la crisis económica en los Juegos.

"La crisis no es un problema para nosotros porque tenemos el apoyo del Gobierno de Cataluña y de España, con unas garantías oficialmente aprobadas, y porque ya hemos completado el 80% de nuestras instalaciones. Estamos listos no solo en el plano de las ideas, sino en el del trabajo ya hecho", afirmó Ballesteros.

Tambien recordó que un 80% de la candidatura está financiada privadamente.

La presentación se vio afectada por problemas técnicos en la proyección audiovisual, que dejó en blanco una de las dos pantallas de la sala durante varias fases, incluido el mensaje grabado por Pau Gasol en apoyo de la candidatura.

Theresa Zábell, vicepresidenta primera del Comité Olímpico Español (COE) y doble campeona olímpica, habló de la "vocación deportiva de Tarragona" y de los 61 tarraconenses que han participado en los Mediterráneos, y apuntó a la necesidad de que esta cita deportiva dé un salto de calidad.

"Hay que dar a los Juegos la categoría que se merecen", aseguró la exregatista.

Javier Odriozola, subdirector del CSD para grandes acontecimientos internacionales, se refirió a la unanimidad institucional en torno a Tarragona e insistió en la oferta de unos Juego "de primera clase".

"Somos conscientes del reto, pero nos hemos asegurado de que tenemos todas las garantías. España es una marca bien conocida por su éxito en el deporte", destacó.

Víctor Sánchez, secretario general del COE, explicó el mapa de instalaciones haciendo hincapié en su concentración, y resumió la oferta hotelera, de transportes, tecnológica y de ocio. El legado, dijo, sería inmenso en instalaciones y urbanismo.

"Nuestro proyecto es sólido, entusiasta, respetuoso, de calidad, seguro y acogedor", afirmó ante la asamblea.

La recreación de un discurso de Pierre de Coubertin en Tarragona en 1926 y el anuncio que desarrolla el lema de la candidatura, "Historia que hace historia", completaron la presentación, que cerró Alejandro Blanco, presidente del COE: "Creemos que Tarragona se merece los Juegos de 2017. Voten a Tarragona y nunca se sentirán decepcionados", dijo.

El miembro sirio del COI Samih Moudallal protagonizó una intervención polémica al utilizar el turno de preguntas para pedir de forma explícita el voto para Alejandría. Durante diez minutos, ante la permisividad del presidente del CIJM, el argelino Amar Addadi, Moudallal habló de la necesidad de "apoyar a los países del sur", citó a Egipto como "un ejemplo para las naciones en desarrollo", recordó que España ya organizó los Juegos en 2005 en Almería y concluyó: "Si somos hermanos, demos los Juegos a Alejandría".

Moudallal volvió a pedir la palabra tras la presentación de España para preguntar por el apoyo popular y el del Gobierno, por el presupuesto y por "la crisis financiera en Europa" y su evolución en España. Tambien el libanés Toni Khoury se interesó por la crisis, así como "por la seguridad" en España.

Los de Tarragona serán los terceros Juegos Mediterráneos que se celebren en España, después de los de Barcelona 1955 y Almería 2005.

La candidatura española triunfa con una propuesta que incluye 30 deportes y 13 sedes deportivas. Si se mantienen las fechas previstas, los Juegos se inaugurarán el 30 de junio de 2017 y se clausurarán el 9 de julio.

http://www.diaridetarragona.com/espo...iterraneo/2017

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Una buena noticia para esta zona


Desde luego que sí, un escaparate perfecto para la ciudad de Tarragona  :Smile: 

La única duda que me queda es... cómo estaremos en 2017  :Confused: . Si a finales de 2011 estamos así, no sabemos como estaremos para esa fecha, esperemos por el bien de todos que mucho mejor, pero no es que haya buenas perspectivas precisamente  :Frown:

----------


## ben-amar

La mas calurosa y cordial enhorabuena para la ciudad de Tarraco y todos sus habitantes.
Una oportunidad unica para dar un buen impulso a su economia y dar a conocer su gran Patrimonio de la Humanidad.
Ahora, a esperar una buena inyeccion en inversiones.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues volverán otra vez los Juegos del Mediterráneo.
Hace no muchos años que fueron en Almería, ¿o me equivoco?

----------


## ben-amar

> Pues volverán otra vez los Juegos del Mediterráneo.
> Hace no muchos años que fueron en Almería, ¿o me equivoco?


No, no te equivocas, la ultima vez fue en Almeria. Fue en el año 2005

----------


## sergi1907

Todo parece visto para sentencia.

Raymond Blancafort   22/10/2011 17:13

Sebastien Loeb se encamina hacia un tranquilo triunfo en el Rally Catalunya mientras a sus espaldas Ford se apresura a invertir la clasificación entre Latvala e Hirvonen. El primero será de nuevo sacrificado -la tercera vez en tres rallies consecutivos- para dar unos puntos suplementarios a Hirvonen en el Munial de Pilotos cara a la recta final que mantendrá con Loeb en el Rally de Gran Bretaña, última prueba del Mundial.

La etapa de hoy ha estado marcada por tres factores: el control de Loeb en su superficie favorita, la impotencia de Hirvonen sobre el asfalto y la mala fortuna de Ogier que pinchó y perdió cualquier opción a podio y casi al título.

También la gran carrera de Yeray Lemes que dejó claro que puede rivalizar con cualquier piloto de la categoría S2000.

Dani Sordo, que en asfalto se mostró muy incisivo, como en Francia o Alemania, tendrá el podio complicado. Hirvonen está 37" por delante, demasiada diferencia en asfalto cuando sólo quedan cuatro tramos largos y dos cortos, apenas 110 km cronometrados.




TC-12 PUNTA DE LAS TORRES (13,53 km)

1. J.M. Latvala, 7'042

2. M. Hirvonen, 7'053

3. S. Ogier, 7'061

4. S. Loeb, 7'064

5. D. SORDO, 7'102; 6. K, Meeke, 7'112

7. M. Otsberg, 7'115

8. E. Novikov, 7'150

9. A. Araujo, 7'190

10. H. Solberg, 7'203

15, Y. LEMES, 7'221


GENERAL TRAS LA SEGUNDA ETAPA

1. S. Loeb (Fra/Citroen) 3h06'013

2. J.M. Latvala (Fin/Ford) a 276

3. M. Hirvonen (Fin/Ford) a 1'518

4. D. SORDO (Esp/Mini) a 2'292

5. S. Ogier (Fra/Citroen) a 3'414

6. K. Meeke (GBR/Mini) a 4'119

7. M. Otsberg (Nor/Ford) a 4'491

8. H. Solberg (Nor/Ford) a 6'420

9. E. Novikov (Rus/Citroen) a 7'198

10. M. Wilson (GBR/Ford) a 8'34"0

17. Y. LEMES (Esp/Skoda) a 11'37"5 

http://www.mundodeportivo.com/201110...235175210.html

----------


## sergi1907

Aquí os dejo unas cuantas fotos tomadas desde el paddock. Espero que os gusten.















Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenos carros segi 1907, haber si sobra alguno, que si hace falta subo pa allá.

Saludos cordiales.

----------


## aberroncho

Gracias Sergi por esas fotos. Lo que me gustaría a mí ver esto en directo y sobre todo la carrera, eso sí, desde una altura de tres o cuatro metros donde no haya peligro en alguna salida accidental de algún coche.

----------


## FEDE

Gracias Sergi por la fotos, lo que me gustaría a mi, es participar con un coche de esos en un rally aunque quedará el último, que sería lo que pasaría.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

Gracias a todos :Smile: 

A ver si el año que viene puedo acercarme a verlos correr por la montaña. Tiene que ser un espectáculo poder conducir uno de esos,está claro que también quedaría el último, aunque tampoco me importaría dejar unos días mi coche a los mecánicos de cualquier equipo, es impresionante verlos trabajar.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## Luján

Tengo que decir que yo ya los he visto correr.  No a los del WRCC, pero sí a otros de categorías secundarias, y es espectacular.

A mí me dejan el mini de Sordo, y disfrutaría como un enano.

----------


## REEGE

*Motociclismo/GP Malasia
La muerte de Simoncelli eclipsa las carreras de Moto2 y 125cc
SEPANG (MALASIA), 23 Oct. (EUROPA PRESS)* 

El piloto italiano de MotoGP Marco Simoncelli (Honda) ha fallecido este domingo tras sufrir una caída en la segunda vuelta del Gran Premio de Malasia, disputado este domingo en el Circuito de Sepang, lo que ha eclipsado lo ocurrido en Moto2 y 125cc, cuyos respectivos campeones se decidirán en Valencia el 6 de noviembre.

El italiano fue arrollado por las motos de Valentino Rossi (Ducati) y Colin Edwards (Yamaha) y se quedó inerte sobre el asfalto del circuito de Sepang tras perder el casco por el accidente. Los médicos del Mundial de motociclismo lucharon por salvar la vida de Simoncelli pero no pudieron evitar el fatal desenlace.

A consecuencia del accidente, y a expensas de lo que pudiera ocurrir, los organizadores decidieron suspender una carrera que finalmente no se reanudó debido a la trágica noticia.

DESDE EMBALSES.NET DESCANSE EN PAZ

----------


## embalses al 100%

Vi el accidente en directo, antes de irme al Betis...
Una verdadera pena, un gran piloto.
Recordemos también al fallecido el año pasado Tomizawa.

D.E.P.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Recordemos también al fallecido el año pasado Tomizawa.


Es lo que tienen este tipo de disciplinas deportivas. Por mucha seguridad que se imponga, estamos hablando de personas subidas a unas burras tremendas que alcanzan más de 300 km/h, y a esas velocidades, por mucha seguridad que haya, como te choques contra un muro a 300 km/h o te caigas a esa velocidad... ante eso no hay nada que te proteja.

En el caso de este fin de semana, es aun peor, aparte de la caída, tuvo la tan mala fortuna de que Valentino y Edwards le pasaran la moto por encima y no pudieran esquivarlo  :Frown: 

Ciao "SuperSIC", D.E.P.

----------


## FEDE

Hola a todos.

Al ver ayer las imágenes del accidente de Simoncelli, me extraño también mucho que el casco saliera despedido, pense que pudierá ser que no lo llevara atado ha la cabeza, D.E.P.
Aquí os dejo la noticia en lavanguardia.com
http://www.lavanguardia.com/deportes...ien-atado.html


*El accidente de Simoncelli es "muy extraño" con un casco adaptado a la cabeza y bien atado*

*El impacto que recibió el piloto al ser arrollado por otra moto habría arrancado uno de los anclajes de la cinta del casco*

MADRID. (EUROPA PRESS).- El tipo de accidente en el que falleció este fin de semana el piloto italiano *Marco Simoncelli* es "muy extraño" en condiciones normales, con un casco adaptado correctamente a la talla del motorista y bien abrochado, aunque es posible, y de hecho de vez en cuando se ve en los accidentes que ocurren en la carretera, según ha señalado el experto y director del departamento de Seguridad Vial de la Asociación Mutua Motera (AMM), *Juan Carlos Toribio*.
"Este tipo de accidente es muy extraño, de baja probabilidad, pero existe", ha subrayado a Europa Press el experto. Toribio ha dudado que el pelo del piloto haya influido en el accidente, ya que un casco bien ajustado prensa el pelo, y se ha inclinado por la hipótesis de que el impacto que recibió el piloto al ser arrollado por otra moto en la pista arrancó uno de los anclajes del barbuquejo, la cinta que se pasa por debajo del mentón para asegurar el casco.
Así, al ser preguntado por los posibles motivos por los que Simoncelli perdió el casco en el fatal accidente que le costó la vida, aunque Toribio ha indicado que, al llevar el pelo largo, el casco "puede quedar algo más holgado", ha insistido en que los cascos de los pilotos profesionales son hechos a medida para asegurarse de que están perfectamente adaptados a la cabeza de los motoristas y no queden holguras.
"Él no hubiera cometido un error de ese calibre", ha subrayado. Asimismo, ha dudado de que el casco pudiera salirse porque el piloto no se lo hubiera atado correctamente, ya que, según ha explicado, antes de tomar la salida se comprueba que los pilotos lleven correctamente abrochados sus cascos. "Nunca le hubieran dejado salir con el casco desabrochado", ha afirmado.
Además, ha indicado que el casco que usaba Simoncelli en el momento del accidente tenía un cierre de hebillas, "el tipo de cierre más seguro que existe".
Por contra, basándose en las imágenes y a falta de datos sobre el estado en que ha quedado el casco y las lesiones que produjeron la muerte al piloto, Toribio ha opinado que el casco salió despedido debido a que la fuerza del impacto provocada "desde la zona de la barbilla hacia el exterior" arrancó uno de los anclajes de la cinta del casco.
"Estoy seguro de que llevaba el casco abrochado y lo que ha habido ha sido un arrancamiento del barbuquejo con una fuerza de impacto que entra desde la zona de barbilla hacia el exterior", ha explicado Toribio, que ha indicado que es más común, dentro de lo poco probable, que se suelte un anclaje a que se parta la cinta.
*Medidas de precaución al usar casco*
La Mutua Motera realiza charlas en colegios para ensañar a elegir un casco apropiado a la cabeza y abrocharlo correctamente, algo "esencial" para la seguridad cuando se conduce una motocicleta.
En este sentido, Toribio ha explicado que antes de comprar un casco hay que medirse la cabeza con un cinta métrica por encima de las cejas para descubrir cual es la talla correcta.
Más tarde, a la hora de abrocharse el casco, es importante que la cinta quede en contacto constante con la piel, por debajo del mentón, y no colgando después de abrochar, para que el casco no salga despedido en caso de impacto y la cabeza quede protegida.
La cinta tiene que quedar la altura del cuello, bajo el mentón, nunca por la zona de la barbilla. Además, es importante comprobar antes de comprarlo que el casco está correctamente homologado.

D.E.P.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Por ahí hablán, que tenía una caja de casco un poco más grande de lo normal, por su peinado...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Del 3 al 11 de noviembre, se celebra el Campeonato de Europa de Ajedrez por Equipos 2011, en Chakidiki (Grecia). Un total de 38 países se están dando cita en este importante encuentro que contará con la presencia de los primeros espadas mundiales.

Como siempre, el equipo más poderoso lo lleva Rusia, que más que jugadores parecen leones, madre mía, los 5 jugadores con ELO superior a 2700. En cuanto a España ha llevado un equipo bastante serio y sobre todo, experimentado, que parte en 13º lugar de fuerza con un Rtg. average de 2660, equipo en el que la gran novedad es que Vallejo jugará como tablero nº 1 español al superar en ELO a Shirov:

1 GM Vallejo Pons, Francisco.............ELO:2716
2 GM Shirov, Alexei.........................ELO:2713
3 GM Salgado Lopez, Ivan................ELO:2614
4 GM Illescas Cordoba, Miguel...........ELO:2601
5 GM Arizmendi Martinez, Julen Luis....ELO:2568


Fuente: http://photo.chessdom.com/albums/use...DSC_0307~0.jpg

Ahí tenemos al equipo español, y en primer plano a los dos primeros espadas españoles, a la izquierda Shirov, a la derecha Vallejo.

De momento, las cosas van realmente bien, *después de la 3ª Ronda, el equipo español se sitúa en 2º puesto ¡¡por delante de la todopoderosa Rusia que va en 4º puesto!!*. En 1º lugar va de momento el equipo de Azerbaiyan.

De momento el equipo español ha ganado las tres rondas, mientras que Rusia ya ha empatado una. A ver cómo siguen las siguientes rondas.

*Mañana nos toca jugar precisamente contra Azerbaiyan, que va en cabeza. Si ganamos, España se pondría 1ª y en solitario.*

Mucha suerte para todo el equipo español. A ver si con suerte se puede repetir la hazaña de 2007, fácil desde luego que no es, pero posible, claro que es posible, y si no, que se lo digan al equipo *Linex-Magic de Mérida, que se proclamó Campeón de Europa en 2007,* superando a los equipos rusos como el Ural, Tomsk y derrotando de forma magistral al Saratov en la última ronda, consiguiendo todo un hito histórico sin precedentes para España  :Smile: 

¡Vamos chicos! A dejar a España bien alto!...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ahora mismo se está jugando la 4ª Ronda, en la que España y Azerbaiyán se disputan el liderato de la clasificación. Quién gane, se coloca líder en solitario. Por desgracia, en caso de empate, favorece a Azerbaiyán  :Frown: 

De momento, a falta de dos partidas *Azerbaiyán 1 - 1 España*  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Francisco Vallejo (negras) ha firmado tablas contra Teimour Radjabov.
Alexei Shirov (blancas) ha firmado también tablas contra Vugar Gashimov.

Estamos pendientes de las partidas de Iván Salgado (negras) y de Miguel Illescas (con blancas).

Se pueden seguir las partidas en directo en la web del torneo: http://euro2011.chessdom.com

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ya ha finalizado el encuentro entre Azerbaiyán y España. Al final... 2-2.

Iván Salgado con negras quedó en un final muy duro de alfil contra caballo, pero tenía un peón de menos y su posición era inferior, por lo que al final se rindió.

Miguel Illescas, con blancas, quedó en un final más favorable de dama y torre contra dama, alfil y caballo, pero tenía 4 peones de ventaja y su posición era superior a la de su rival, por lo que el azerbaiyano se rindió dando la victoria a Miguel.

Al final 2-2 (Dos tablas, una victoria y una derrota para cada equipo), y *España sigue segunda en la clasificación.*

*¡SORPRESA! Bulgaria le ha atizado un 3-1 a la madre Rusia* ... y Alemania también ha hecho buena cuenta de Ucrania con un 3,5 a 0,5.

Cuando terminen todas las partidas que quedan y publiquen toda la clasificación, la pongo, pero lo que es seguro, es que vamos segundos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, ya está publicada la clasificación tras la disputa de la 4ª Ronda. Al final ha habido más movimientos, y España baja hasta la 4ª posición en vez de quedarse en la 2ª, no había sumado bien los puntos para el segundo desempate, en el cual, Alemania y Francia se cuelan por delante de España  :Frown: 

Así está ahora mismo la clasificación: (imagen extraída de la web del torneo: http://euro2011.chessdom.com)



Como se puede ver, Alemania, Azerbaiyán, Francia y España están empatadas a tres victorias y un empate. Al estar empate, se va al primer tie-break (2 puntos por victoria, 1 por empate y 0 por derrota) en el cual, los cuatro equipos empatan a 7, es obvio, así que se va al segundo tie-break en el que se suman todos los puntos totales de las partidas, y es el que provoca los cambios en la clasificación.

Para mañana (5ª Ronda, a partir de las 15:00 horas): 

*España-Grecia*
Alemania-Bulgaria (bonito encuentro)
Azerbaiyán-Francia

Ojalá España gane a Grecia y Alemania, Bulgaria, Azerbaiyán y Francia empaten entre ellos  :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Todo es posible si tenemos suerte y somos "inteligentes", porque si llego a ir yo...jajajajajaja

----------


## F. Lázaro

Jo***  :Mad: , han perdido contra Grecia por 1,5 a 2,5, por lo que España baja hasta la 9º posición  :Frown: 

Clasificación:

1º Bulgaria
2º Rumanía
3º Azerbaiyán
4º Francia
5º Grecia
6º Armenia
7º Alemania
8º Italia
*9º España* 
*10º ¡¡Rusia!!*  (quién lo diría...)

Y para mañana:

Francia - Bulgaria
Grecia - Rumanía
Rusia - Azerbaiyán (bonito duelo  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

Y lo peor de todo: *Armenia - España*. Difícil encuentro para los nuestros, sobretodo por los pedazo de jugadores armenios: Aronian, Movsesian, Akopian y Sarguissian, vaya cuatro dóbermans sobre los tableros. A Gabriel Sargissian lo conozco, lo he visto varias veces jugar en directo y juega como los ángeles.

Sin ir más lejos, es campeón olímpico en 2006 con Armenia, ganó con el equipo Linex-Magic de Mérida la Copa de Europa de 2007, y ese mismo año, en Zafra, ganó el I Magistral Ruy López con un poderío insultante sobre sus rivales, sacando un rendimiento de ELO brutal, superior a 3000  :EEK!: 

En fin... confiemos en que Vallejo, Shirov, Iván y ¿Miguel? puedan hacer hincar las rodillas al equipo armenio, que talento tienen de sobra para poder hacerlo.

----------


## sergi1907

La directora de la agencia antidopaje lituana desvela que un jugador español y otro macedonio dieron resultados anómalos en el Eurobasket. De momento no se han dado nombres y se esperan más pruebas.

Eva Stanikuniene, directora de la Agencia Lituana Antidopaje, ha hecho saltar la sorpresa tras confirmar que, de los 76 controlas anti-dopaje realizados durante el pasado Eurobasket que ganó España, dos de ellos presentan resultados anómalos, correspondiendo uno de ellos a un jugador del combinado español, y otro a uno de la selección de Macedonia.

Aunque no desveló los nombres, Stanikuniene sí confirmó que podían "estar orgullosos" de que no se trataba de jugadores lituanos, tras lo cual confirmó las nacionalidades de ambos. "Había algunas desviaciones de la norma, por lo que se harán más pruebas", añadió. Si se confirman, tal y como recoge el medio lituano 'Lrytas.lt', los jugadores se enfrentan a 2 años de sanción si se confirman los resultados.

"El punto final de esta historia está en manos de Lituania, que dará el material a la FIBA y estos a la Agencia Internacional Anti-Dopaje para que confirmen los tests adicionales. La prueba será la del GC-IRMS, que mostrará si se trata de una sustancia prohibida que se produce en el cuerpo humano o si es de origen sintético. 

"Si se tratara de jugadores lituanos, no sólo haríamos todo esto sino que además pasaríamos el test tres veces para asegurarnos de si se dopan o no", añadió Stanikuniene. Cabe destacar que, aunque se confirmaran los positivos, los resultados del Eurobasket no variarían, por lo que el título seguiría en manos de España.
Eurosport

http://es.eurosport.yahoo.com/081120...n-espanol.html

----------


## Luján

> La directora de la agencia antidopaje lituana desvela que un jugador español y otro macedonio dieron resultados anómalos en el Eurobasket. De momento no se han dado nombres y se esperan más pruebas.[...]


¿Y esto?

¿A cuento de qué vienen a sacarlo ahora? Lo lógico hubiera sido tener los resultados durante la competición, y eliminar de la misma a los infractores, ¿No?

Además, curioso que hayan sido un español (campeones) y un macedonio (equipo revelación y medalla de bronce). Justo los equipos que ganaron a los de casa.

----------


## perdiguera

¿Cómo se puede dar una información así tan tarde?
Estoy de acuerdo con Luján. Suena a venganza, mala.

----------


## ben-amar

La envidia que es muy mala. Estos pensaran que la venganza es un plato que se sirve frio.

----------


## perdiguera

Desmentido oficial, según noticias de ayer noche, a la información dada por la Sra. Stanykuniene, que por cierto debería dimitir o ser cesada inmediatamente.




> De "las alteraciones a la norma" en dos controles efectuados durante el torneo a un jugador español y otro macedonio, a las que había aludido Ieva Stanikuniene, la directora de la Agencia Lituana Antidopaje, se pasó al contundente desmentido realizado a EL PAÍS por parte del secretario general de la Federación Internacional de Baloncesto en Europa (FIBA), Nar Zanolin: "No fue un caso de dopaje. Nadie puede tener la más mínima duda sobre la absoluta limpieza del brillante triunfo de España".


http://www.elpais.com/articulo/depor...lpepidep_2/Tes

----------


## Luján

> Desmentido oficial, según noticias de ayer noche, a la información dada por la Sra. Stanykuniene, que por cierto debería dimitir o ser cesada inmediatamente.
> 
> 
> http://www.elpais.com/articulo/depor...lpepidep_2/Tes


Lo dicho, rencores y desconocimiento es lo que han llevado a esta señora a decir lo que ha dicho, quizás motivada por intentar dar una excusa del fracaso de su selección a un país que tiene el mayor ratio federados en Baloncesto/habitantes de Europa y, posiblemente del mundo.

Quizás también algún interés oculto, pero lo que es seguro es que no dimitirá.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Un surfista... en un tsunami  :EEK!: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ip1ag...eature=related

----------


## F. Lázaro

Madre mía, 4-0 en 20 minutos... como sigan a este paso, el Dínamo de Zagreb se va otra vez a Croacia sin jugar la segunda parte  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Por cierto, vaya gol del Pipa (3-0), si en vez de Higuaín lo hubiese hecho Messi, a éste último le hacen salir del estadio con una aureola sobre la cabeza  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Fijaros como sube el Angliru el tío  :EEK!: 




El tío se pasa por la piedra la todopoderosa Cueña les Cabres y su 23%  :EEK!: 




Ya puede ir el SaxoBank fichando a este mákina para que ayude a Alberto Contador, jaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## aberroncho

Noah: "El dopaje está orquestado en España"


Yannick Noah, blanco de numerosas críticas por haber acusado al deporte español de dopaje, volvió a la carga al dar a entender que el dopaje en España estaría "orquestado".

Noah hace esta afirmación en una entrevista con el vespertino "Le Monde", el mismo que recogió su polémica columna en la que acusaba a los deportistas españoles de tener una "poción mágica", en clara referencia al dopaje.

Noah indica que pensaba "romper el silencio" que reina sobre el dopaje y que aspiraba a tener más apoyos y menos críticas.

"Claro que no todos los deportistas españoles se dopan", afirma el último ganador francés de Roland Garros, antes de preguntarse por qué los deportistas franceses tienen peores resultados que los españoles.

Noah reconoce que no tiene pruebas para afirmar que los españoles se dopan, pero sí algunos indicios: "Ese ciclista que come una carne que le ha permitido pedalear más deprisa y que fue absuelto por su federación, esa especialista en el medio fondo arrestada por la policía y exculpada,...".

"Mi pregunta es la siguiente: ¿todo eso no está orquestado? Tengo derecho a hacer la pregunta", indica.

El extenista se refiere a la "operación Puerto" y asegura que el caso fue "acallado" en España y que muchos nombres fueron escondidos.

Elegido como celebridad preferida por los franceses, Noah indica que se necesita "más valentía" para romper el silencio en la lucha contra el dopaje y exige más acciones a las autoridades y a las federaciones.

"Actualmente tenemos demasiados tramposos que ganan, en España y fuera. Y hay efectos secundarios que nunca encontramos en las portadas de los diarios", asegura antes de narrar "que "hay futbolistas italianos que están gravemente enfermos", que "futbolistas argelinos tienen hijos incapacitados" o que "jugadores de rugby sudafricanos van en silla de ruedas".

Noah comenta que "el sistema está bien instalado, que tiene redes políticas potentes e intereses económicos considerables".

"No comprendo por qué en nuestro país el presidente recibe como un héroe a Lance Armstrong y trata a Richard Virenque como un apestado", asegura.

El extenista señala que en su época de deportista la lucha contra el dopaje era diferente y confiesa que en toda su carrera fue controlado "tres o cuatro veces".

Aprovecha para contestar a algunos de los que le han criticado: "A Toni Nadal, el tío de Rafael, que dice a su sobrino que no me vuelva a decir hola. Pero, ¿qué me importa a mí que me diga hola?".

http://www.as.com/mas-deporte/articu...asdasmas_4/Tes


Siempre habla el que mas motivos tiene para callar

----------


## aberroncho

José Ramón de la Morena

Ha finalizado el juicio de Alberto  Contador ante el Tribunal de Arbitraje del  Deporte en Suiza, por su supuesto dopaje en el Tour del año pasado en el que Alberto alega que fue una carne en mal estado la que produjo esos restos de clembuterol.

No haré de abogado solidario, pero me revelo ante el chauvinismo revanchista de algunos franceses que ponen al deporte español siempre bajo sospecha, especialmente desde que Perico e Induráin y después Pereiro,  Sastre, y Contador ahora, no han dejado de ganar Tours de Francia, o Rafa Nadal Roland Garros. Ningún deportista francés ha vuelto a ganar el Tour ni un Roland Garros, producto de la desidia en el deporte francés y que allí justifican como el dopaje en el deporte español.

Hice 14 tours de Francia. Antiguamente los ciclistas franceses no pasaban el control antidoping, y curiosamente Anquetil murió con el hígado reventado, como después Fignon.  Ahora sale un  ex tenista  francés, Yanick Noah, y acusa a los deportistas españoles de doparse, y el jefe de deportes del periódico francés Le Monde, al que la justicia ha condenado a indemnizar al Barça por difamación, sale diciendo que Le Monde tiene los cojones de decir la verdad sobre el dopaje en España.  ¿Qué verdad?, ¿la que les obliga a indemnizar al Barça por difamación?

Hace unos días, una de las ciclistas más populares y admiradas de Francia, Jeannie Longo, que ha ganado 3 tours, fue acusada de incumplir las normas de localización para pasar los controles, algo que a cualquier deportista le supone una dura sanción y por supuesto la descalificación y anulación de los premios y títulos conseguidos . Curiosamente, la dureza que piden los franceses para los demás deportistas, como ahora Contador, para ellos es la ley  del embudo, y la Federación francesa lo ha pasado por alto y la permiten que pueda competir el próximo año en los JJOO de Londres, por cierto, a sus sospechosos 53 años, porque nosotros también podemos sospechar de  ellos. 
Tenemos más razones, y mejores deportistas.

http://blogs.cadenaser.com/el-larguero/

----------


## F. Lázaro

Sí que es curioso ese dato... desde que se empezó a hacer controles anti-dopaje en serio, no ha vuelto ningún ciclista francés a subirse al cajón del Tour...

¿Un poco sospechoso no?

Y con respecto a Noah, más vale que alguien cogiera una aguja, la enhebrara y le cosiera la boca  :Mad:

----------


## sergi1907

Rafael Nadal, a la heroica y en un final dramático, proporcionó la quinta Copa Davis al tenis español, después remontar la desventaja inicial que puso fin a la resistencia de Juan Martín del Potro (1-6, 6-4, 6-1 y 7-6 (0)), incapaz de derribar el maleficio que persigue a Argentina en la competición.

El número dos del mundo, infalible en tierra, selló la segunda conquista en La Cartuja. Un éxito que se suma a la senda abierta en el 2000, en el Palau Sant Jordi, cuando por primera vez un cuarteto español, formado entonces por Alex Corretja, Juan Carlos Ferrero, Joan Balcells y el ahora capitán Albert Costa, inscribía el nombre de España en el historial de la competición por equipos más importante del mundo.

Nadal logró por primera vez, el punto definitivo en una final. Una situación que acapara los focos. Que encumbra al autor. Y del que el balear, determinante en la consolidación del tenis español en la última década, había estado circunstancialmente al margen.

La cita con la gloria, amarrada después de cuatro horas y siete minutos de alternativas, dramatismo e incansable pelea contuvo grandes dosis de incertidumbre y bastante de épica. Provocada por un adversario infatigable, que se agarró hasta el último suspiro para mantener la supervivencia en la competición de su país, ávido por hacerse notar en un torneo que no terminan de hacer suyo. A pesar de llegar casi siempre a la recta final gracias a las inacabables generaciones prodigiosas.

"Ha sido una victoria muy emocionante. Ha sido un final en un año difícil. Un final de temporada espectacular gracias a esto. Estoy muy agradecido a toda la gente de España. Todos han estado espectaculares. Es muy especial y más en casa", dijo Nadal a pie de pista.

Del Potro mantuvo el tipo mientras le aguantaron las fuerzas. Incluso más allá. Cuando se rehizo en el tramo final a pesar de parecer hundido. Llevó la zozobra a tres cuartos de la grada durante hora y media. El aforo restante vibraba con el comienzo fulgurante de la 'Torre de Tandil' a los que devolvió la ilusión, provisionalmente, también antes del cierre del partido.

Las sospechas sobre el estado físico de Nadal, un "run run" que irrumpió en Sevilla pasadas las horas del primer partido, el que jugó ante Juan Mónaco, se avivaron al inicio. El número uno español había sido infiltrado en la rodilla derecha para poder afrontar el choque con garantías.

Algo de eso pareció haber al contemplar el gesto del español y la cierta lentitud en los desplazamientos. Tras ganar, al resto, el primer parcial después de dos dobles faltas seguidas del argentino, fue presa de la situación y de un rival agigantado.

Con el gesto torcido, contrariado, Nadal fue un cúmulo de imprecisiones. De errores atípicos, sometido por la primera raqueta sudamericana, que salió reforzado del errático y atípico comienzo.

Del Potro rentabilizó las dudas del español, que dejaba los golpes a media pista y desprovisto, absolutamente, del servicio.

Nadal no ganó su saque hasta el décimo juego del partido. Entonces había perdido siete parciales consecutivos y ya contaba con un 6-1 en contra.

Juan Martín del Potro había puesto fin a una racha impecable del balear en los diez últimos compromisos de la Davis, que había solventado de forma impecable. Sin ceder set alguno. Desde que Sam Querrey se apuntó el desempate de la primera manga de la semifinal del 2008, que España jugó en la plaza de toros de Las Ventas de Madrid contra Estados Unidos. Era la quinta vez que el español cedía un set en esta competición. Sin contar la derrota, la única hasta ahora, en su debut, frente al checo Jiri Novak, en Brno.

La dudas de Rafael Nadal, invicto sobre arcilla en la Copa Davis, alentaron a Del Potro y a su banquillo, agarrados a la confianza regalada por el fulgurante arranque de su jugador.

El tenista de Tandil se sentía pletórico. Pleno de confianza y de fuerzas. Con golpes a cada ángulo una y otra vez. El reflejo de la 'ponchera' alentaba al tenista albiazul,  Elevado por el fervor de sus seguidores, infatigables, llamados al orden más de una vez por el juez, el francés Pascal Maria.

Nadal estaba ávido de puntos, de juegos, de renta. En cuanto agarró su saque por primera vez el panorama varió. Dio cierta normalidad el servicio ganado por el español, que ajustó su situación sobre la pista. Mantuvo el tipo y frenó la escapada del de Tandil, obligado a jugar con más riesgo, con más gasto.

El español rompió en el décimo juego y, al resto, cerró el segundo set. Todo estaba en orden.

Las dudas se trasladaron al banco albiazul. También invadieron a Del Potro, que acusó la pérdida del parcial y la advertencia del gasto físico. Con las energías contadas después de las casi cinco horas de pelea que mantuvo cuarenta y ocho horas antes frente a David Ferrer.

Nadal sumó cinco juegos seguidos y dejó allanado el triunfo en el tercer parcial (6-1). A un set de la gloria el español conservó su nivel. Pero aún había quehacer. El desequilibrio que logró en el juego inicial con una rotura, fue paliado por el argentino en el cuarto. La tensión se notó en ambos, incapaces de sujetar cada servicio. El español desperdició el 2-0 con ventaja de su lado.

El dramatismo, sin embargo, alcanzó el partido. Del Potro tuvo un arrebato de orgullo, motivado, recuperó la precisión. Un puñado de golpes imposibles recuperaron su aliento cuando parecía hundido. Llegó a servir para empatar el partido con 5-3 y el saque de su lado.

El fin fue al desempate donde Nadal renació. Ganó el desempate ' de forma impecable facilitado por los errores de su rival, ya desahuciado, incapaz de resucitar. Con 7-0 cerró el partido Nadal, que acaparó la gloria que llevó a España la quinta Davis de su historia.
http://www.diaridetarragona.com/062684

----------


## embalses al 100%

Vaya partidazo el de esta tarde y largo, más de 4H.
Creo que compensa con el que me perdí el viernes de Ferrer - Del Potro.
Pero bueno otro titulito más y además en Sevilla...

----------


## ben-amar

Ya lo dice el otro: ¡no hay quinto malo!   :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue: 

Muy bien por nuestra  Armada.

----------


## perdiguera

> Vaya partidazo el de esta tarde y largo, más de 4H.
> Creo que compensa con el que me perdí el viernes de Ferrer - Del Potro.
> Pero bueno otro titulito más y además en Sevilla...


? Y que hacías tú en Sevilla sin ir?

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, 5ª ensaladera... a ver si año que viene cae la 6ª!  :Smile: 

Hay que ver lo que nos ha hecho sufrir Rafa con ese primer set de 1-6, yo estaba ya de los nervios  :Mad:  :Big Grin: 




> ? Y que hacías tú en Sevilla sin ir?


Ahora es muy mala fecha... creo recordar que dijo que le esperaban 9 exámenes todavía  :Frown: , así que el pobre estará de la cama a la mesa de estudio y de la mesa de estudio a la cama, jeje.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Bueno, 5ª ensaladera... a ver si año que viene cae la 6ª! 
> 
> Hay que ver lo que nos ha hecho sufrir Rafa con ese primer set de 1-6, yo estaba ya de los nervios 
> 
> Ahora es muy mala fecha... creo recordar que dijo que le esperaban 9 exámenes todavía , *así que el pobre estará de la cama a la mesa de estudio y de la mesa de estudio a la cama, jeje.*


Jajajajajaja, en realidad no tanto(por no decir nada) :Stick Out Tongue: . Bueno y de todas formas, no está la cosa como para gastar mucho y también, que se ve más calentito desde el sofá  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## F. Lázaro

> se ve más calentito desde el sofá .


No creas... allí en el estadio con todo ese bullicio, todo el rato saltando, etc, tiene que hacer una calor de lo lindo  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## REEGE

Muchas fotos de Presas, de Fauna y Flora, comentarios de Trasvase, Acuíferos, Que será?.....
Pero de deporte NADA!!!!!!!!!
Que ayer hubo una!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

FELICIDADES A LOS DEL BARCELONA...

jjjjjeeeeejjjjjeeeeeeejjjjjjjjeeeeeee

----------


## sergi1907

Enhorabuena al Barça :Smile: 

No es nada fácil llegar a ser campeón del mundo. Independientemente de los colores de cada uno, creo que hay que reconocer que este equipo está marcando una época que será muy difícil de igualar.

----------


## ben-amar

Enhorabuena al Barça y felicidades a los barcelonistas.
Tardara muchisimo en salir un equipo como este, historia pura

----------


## ben-amar

Comenzó la NBA y comienzan las noticias sobre nuestros desplazados.
Vídeo: Ricky, mejor jugada de la jornada

----------


## F. Lázaro

*DEDICADO A YANNIK NOAH Y A LE MONDE*




> http://www.marca.com/2012/01/06/cicl...ml#comentarios
> EL CICLISTA GALO GREGORY BAUGE SE SALTÓ LA NORMA DE LOCALIZACIÓN
> 
> *Francia pierde dos títulos mundiales por incumplir la ley antidopaje*
> 
> La UCI ha decidido anular no solo los resultados individuales de Baugue, sino también los de cualquier equipo del que haya formado parte entre 2010 y 2011.
> 
> EFE 06/01/12 - 12:20.
> La Unión Ciclista Internacional (UCI) ha decidido anular los resultados obtenidos por el francés Gregory Bauge entre el 23 de diciembre de 2010 y el 22 de diciembre del 2011, período durante el cual ha estado suspendido por la Federación Francesa.
> ...


Esto es lo que yo llamo un "zas en toda la boca" a Noah y a Le Monde... ¿y ahora, qué dirán?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Para algo que ganan en ciclismo, van y se lo quitan por tramposos, jajajajajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

Eso si que es un buen reves  :Big Grin:   ¡toma tenis!

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Eso si que es un buen reves   ¡toma tenis!


Donde las dan, las toman...  :Big Grin:  Me gustaría ver la cara que se le habrá quedado al susodicho  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## frfmfrfm

El Betis se sitúa en posiciones intermedias, ¡ por fin !
Menos mal.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> El Betis se sitúa en posiciones intermedias, ¡ por fin !
> Menos mal.


Ya era hora, después de lo que hemos sufrido y dos meses perdiendo, ya era hora. 
Pero vamos, que hoy hemos sufrido algo también...
A 6 puntos del descenso, ahora toca centrarse en el Derbi, porque contra el Barça, lo veo crudo. Por cierto, me parece que ha empatado 1-1 con el Espanyol.

----------


## ben-amar

20:08 h. Última hora
Diario Córdoba | Lunes, 9 de enero de 2012 
EFE 09/01/2012
http://www.diariocordoba.com/noticia...11_688258.html


Seis internacionales españoles forman parte del Once Ideal 2011 que se ha dado a conocer esta tarde en la gala anual de la FIFA y que es elegido por los más de 50.000 afiliados del FIFPro, el sindicato internacional de futbolistas.
     El mejor once del año ha quedado formado por Iker Casillas (Real Madrid), en la portería; Dani Alves (FC Barcelona), Gerard Piqué (FC Barcelona), Sergio Ramos (Real Madrid) y Nemanja Vidic (Manchester United), en la defensa; Xabi Alonso (Real Madrid), Xavi Hernández (FC Barcelona) y Andrés Iniesta (FC Barcelona), en el centro del campo; y Leo Messi (FC Barcelona), Cristiano Ronaldo (Real Madrid) y Wayne Rooney (Mancheter United), en la delantera.
     En total, cinco jugadores del Barcelona, cuatro del Real Madrid y otros dos del Manchester United conforman este once de ensueño.
     El éxito del fútbol español en esta categoría era algo cantado, pues la selección que dirige Vicente del Bosque era la que más aspirantes había colocado (12) al once FIFPro.
     Además de los seis mencionados, también aspiraban a entrar en el once otros cinco jugadores del Barcelona -el portero Víctor Valdés, el defensa Carles Puyol, los centrocampistas Sergio Busquets y Cesc Fábregas y el delantero David Villa- y el centrocampista del Manchester City David Silva.
Noticias relacionadas

Messi gana el Balón de Oro por tercera vez consecutiva

----------


## REEGE

Enhorabuena a Messi... se lo merece, al igual que otros dos españoles (xavi y casillas) que también se lo merecen ya!!
Saludos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

*Vuelve "el imbatido", vuelve el "bala verde", vuelve... VALVERDE*


Fuente: http://www.ciclomundial.com/articulo...verde_bala.php

Vuelve a la competición uno de los mejores ciclistas españoles actuales. Lleva casi dos años sin correr gracias a la cruzada que el CONI, la UCI y la AMA cometieron contra él, en aquel lamentable juicio sin precedentes en donde el CONI hizo lo que le dio la gana a base de procedimientos irregulares, y por supuesto, la UCI y la AMA no podían perderse esa oportunidad brillante de hacer polvo la carrera de otro ciclista español, anulando y retirando los títulos conseguidos por Valverde pese a NO HABER DADO NI UN SOLO POSITIVO.

Pero bueno, ya no viene a cuento volver a recordar todo episodio indignante de aquellos que dicen "defender el deporte limpio".

Alejandro Valverde, es uno de los mejores ciclistas del panorama mundial. Pese a no ser un claro dominador en ningún terreno, tiene una gran punta de velocidad, buen escalador y bueno contra el crono, lo que le confieren unas dotes realmente impresionantes, sobre todo en carreras clásicas y en escaladas cortas y explosivas.

El ciclismo, lleva casi dos años añorando sus ataques suicidas, sus descensos a tumba abierta y el coraje que le echa encima de la burra, haciendo de él un rival muy peligroso en cualquier carrera sea del tipo que sea.

Ojalá que decida correr el Giro de Italia, ojalá que lo ganara y se lo restregara en todos los morros del CONI, de la AMA, de la UCI. De momento, ya ha partido hacia Australia con nuevo equipo, el Movistar, junto a otro gran espada, Juanjo Cobo, reciente ganador de la Vuelta.

Ánimo Valverde, a volver por todo alto  :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

Marca desvela hoy el recorrido de la Vuelta de esta año.
Parece que estará centrada en el Norte peninsular y con mucha montaña.

El enlace:

http://www.marca.com/2012/01/10/cicl...6&t=1326269164




> Serán tres semanas apasionantes, ya que el trazado se antoja espectacular y difícilmente mejorable. Sólo una cosa se puede criticar: el hecho de que Madrid vaya a ser el punto más meridional, aunque es algo en parte premeditado y buscado porque el año próximo la ronda nacional se recreará en el Sur ya que la intención de los organizadores es que la carrera finalice en Canarias con finales en alto como el Pico de las Nieves, en Gran Canaria, y el Teide, en Tenerife.
> 
> Lo que parece claro, en cualquier caso, es que Unipublic ha encontrado el norte. No sólo por el recorrido de esta próxima edición, sino porque parece haber dado con la clave del éxito como ningún otro organizador. Y es que el trazado que presentamos no tiene desperdicio, aunque favorece descaradamente a los escaladores, lo que es sinónimo de espectáculo, porque entre puertos y repechos tendrá 10 llegadas en alto por sólo una contrarreloj individual y otra por equipos.
> 
> Concretando, las siete grandes metas de la Vuelta 2012 serán: Arrate, Valdezcaray, Coll de la Gallina la meta estará en el Santuario de Canolich, Los Ancares, Lagos de Covadonga, Cuitu Negro y Bola del Mundo. A éstas, hay que sumar las otras tres etapas que acaban en repechos o puertos de tercera: El Fuerte de Rapitán, en Jaca, y el Mirador de Ézaro, en A Coruña, además de Fuente Dé, que, al pie de los Picos de Europa, es uno de los escenarios más bonitos de Cantabria.
> 
> UN ENCIERRO PARA COMENZAR
>  La Vuelta 2012, como ya todo el mundo sabe, arrancará en Pamplona con una contrarreloj por equipos de 15,4 km. El atractivo será el paso de los corredores por las calles, en especial la famosa Estafeta, que anualmente acogen los encierros en las Fiestas de San Fermín.
> 
> ...



Esperemos una bonita lucha de escaladores

El mapa.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/deportes/

Los de Valero Rivera superan a Francia (26-29) tras un final de infarto y se aseguran dos puntos para la segunda fase

MANEL SERRAS 16/01/2012


Un partido de una extraordinaria seriedad le valió a España para imponerse a la mejor selección del mundo. El equipo de Valero Rivera venció tras un final de infarto a Francia en su debut en el Europeo de Serbia y se aseguró los dos primeros puntos para la segunda fase, puesto que nadie duda de que los galos se clasificarán. Fue una victoria de las que pesan. España aprovechó las dudas que Francia siempre tiene en los inicios de los campeonatos para dominarla desde el inicio del partido y acabar frenando la reacción de los campeones mundiales.

España buscó la victoria desde el primer minuto. Se asentó en la pista con una defensa en 6-0 muy avanzada con salidas hasta los 10 metros, evitando así que los grandes lanzadores franceses encontraran buenas posiciones de tiro. Y en ataque demostró una fluidez impresionante que fue desarbolando la solidez defensiva rival, una de las características básicas del grupo de Claude Onesta. Francia ha ganado los últimos cuatro grandes títulos y es campeón del Mundo, de Europa y de los JJOO. Por eso, la victoria de España adquiere un valor tan trascendental.

El elemento fundamental de este pletórico debut fue la confianza que siempre tuvo España en sí mismo. Esta ha sido históricamente una de las características de los equipos que ha dirigido el seleccionador, Rivera. "Un gran equipo se consolida desde atrás", no se cansa de decir. Y en el pabellón de Novi Sad (Serbia), España jugó con una defensa que supo encontrar los apoyos necesarios para cubrir huecos y que fue exasperando al ataque de Francia. Un jugador de la calidad de Karabatic se quedó casi en blanco (dos goles) y el peso del ataque tuvo que recaer en manos de los laterales Fernandez y Narcisse, y del extremo Abalo.

Esta solidez defensiva, avalada también por la gran actuación de Hombrados bajo los palos, concedió una dosis de confianza inusual al ataque: fallar no se convertía en un problema crucial. Alberto Entrerríos apretó el gatillo y sus disparos parecían salidos de un fusil Kalashnikov. Tanto Gurbindo como Maqueda, como los centrales Cañellas, Sarmiento y Raúl Entrerríos, demostraron que han crecido, que pueden asumir responsabilidades. Y en el contraataque, los extremos se mostraron infalibles.

Todo eso permitió que España dominara el partido desde los primeros compases y alcanzara incluso una ventaja de cinco goles que fue manteniendo hasta las postrimerías del duelo (25-20, a 12 minutos del final). Sin embargo, Francia no se rindió y llevó el marcador hasta un amenazante 27-26, a falta de un minuto. Entonces, surgió Hombrados de nuevo, y Ugalde marcó el gol de la tranquilidad para que Maqueda cuadrara un contundente 29-26.

La selección española ofreció su mejor imagen. Ahora le esperan dos partidos contra Hungría y Rusia para concluir una primera fase que puede permitirle entrar en la segunda con todas las garantías. Francia dio un paso en falso, pero remontará. La gran suerte para España es que ahora ya no puede volver a chocar contra este gran equipo hasta una hipotética final.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/deportes/


FRANCIA, 26 - ESPAÑA, 29

España: Hombrados (Sierra), A. Entrerríos (5), Gurbindo (1), Parrondo (1), Ugalde (4), Morros (1), Guardiola (3) -siete inicial-. Maqueda (3), Tomás (2), R. Entrerríos (1), Sarmiento, Aguinagalde (1), Juanín (2), Romero (2 de penalti) y Cañellas (3).

Francia: Omeyer (Karaboue), Fernandez (7), Barachet (2), B. Gille (3), Karabatic (2), Abalo (6), Guigou (3, 2 de p.) -siete inicial-. Dinart, G. Gille, Narcisse (3), Joli, Accambray, Detrez y Bingo.

Marcador cada cinco minutos: 3-3, 6-5, 9-7, 11-8, 13-10, 15-13 (descanso). 19-14, 21-17, 22-20, 25-21, 27-24 y 29-26.

Árbitros: Din y Dinu (Rumanía).

Pabellón Spens de Novi Sad. Primer partido del grupo C de la primera fase.

----------


## perdiguera

Hace años nos hacían papilla, deben estar fastidiados por que los españoles les ganen también en esto.
Me alegro mucho por esta victoria.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.cadenaser.com/deportes/ar...rcsrdep_16/Tes

La selección española de waterpolo consigue su primera victoria en el Europeo
España derrota a Rumanía 12-10 en el campeonato que se disputa en Eindhoven

AGENCIAS   17-01-2012

La selección española de waterpolo logró su primera victoria: 12-10, ante Rumanía, en la segunda jornada de los Campeonatos de Europa que se disputan en Eindhoven (Holanda) y dio un paso importante para ser tercera del grupo B, que le daría una plaza en el preolímpico.

España cayó (8-5) el lunes ante el equipo nacional de Serbia y esta tarde frente a Rumanía disputaba un encuentro crucial que solo encarriló en el último cuarto. Blai Mallarach fue el máximo goleador español con cuatro goles, dos de ellos en el último cuarto.

El choque comenzó con buenas sensaciones para los españoles, ya que Iñaki Aguilar detuvo un penalti a Negrean. Tras dos goles de Perrone, que ayer fue el máximo anotador español, el primer cuarto terminó con empate a cuatro, con Rumanía liderada por su boya Radu, según informa la Federación Española de Natación.

Molina dio la primera ventaja a la selección nacional (5-4), pero los rumanos, por medio de Negrean, recuperaron la diferencia de un gol a su favor (5-6). Antes del descanso, el marcador de la piscina Pieter van de Hoogenband, de Eindhoven, señalaba un empate a siete tras los tantos de Mallarach y Minguell.

Dos robos de balón y dos contragolpes provocaron sendos goles de Minguell y Molina de penalti, que dieron dos tantos de ventaja al combinado español y rompieron el encuentro. Con 10-9 llegó el partido al cuarto decisivo. Dos goles de Mallarach, el buen trabajo de Iñaki Aguilar en la portería y la buena defensa española pusieron el 11-9 en el marcador. España supo administrar el tiempo, 1.24, y logró otro tanto, éste de Iván Pérez, para sumar su primer triunfo en los campeonatos continentales.
Ficha técnica del España 12 - Rumanía 10:

España: Iñaki Aguilar, Mario García, Mallarach (4), Molina (3), Minguell (2), Gallego, Español (1), Vallés, Perrone (1), Iván Pérez (1), Xavi García y Dani López-Pinedo.

Rumanía: Stonescu, Radu (2), Negrean (2), Diaconu (1), Iosep (1), Matel (2), Chioveanu, Goanta, Georgescu (1), Kadar y Mihai.

Árbitros: Bianchi (ITA) y Bervoets (NED).

Incidencias: Segunda jornada del grupo de los Campeonatos de Europa. Piscina Pieter van de Hoogenband, de Eindhoven (Holanda).

----------


## REEGE

Lo he estado escuchando en Radio Nacional... Me he perdido un buen partido del Barcelona... El Madrid, no merece tener a un "ser" como Mourinho de entrenador!! No puede jugarle en casa así a su eterno rival!! Y ahora terminando el partido duras entradas y Pepe no debería estar en el Madrid.
Un desastre de Madrid...
Real Madrid 1 -Barcelona 2

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Lo he estado escuchando en Radio Nacional... Me he perdido un buen partido del Barcelona... El Madrid, no merece tener a un "ser" como Mourinho de entrenador!! No puede jugarle en casa así a su eterno rival!! Y ahora terminando el partido duras entradas y Pepe no debería estar en el Madrid.
> Un desastre de Madrid...
> Real Madrid 1 -Barcelona 2


Desde luego. Pero la culpa de esto ha sido del entrenador, por plantearle un partido así al Barça.
Al Barça, no se le puede marcarle un gol y meter el autobús debajo de la portería. No es por nada, pero tomad como ejemplo el Barça - Betis de este Domingo. Les dimos un buen susto. Si al Barça no se le da el balón no puede hacer nada. Lo que no puedes hacerle es jugarle con 6 defensas y una posesión del 28%, porque tu puedes tener a los 11 debajo de la portería, pero al final te acaba pillando y ganando.
Ya lo de Pepe no tiene nombre, prefiero ni opinar de eso...

----------


## sergi1907

> Desde luego. Pero la culpa de esto ha sido del entrenador, por plantearle un partido así al Barça.
> Al Barça, no se le puede marcarle un gol y meter el autobús debajo de la portería. No es por nada, pero tomad como ejemplo el Barça - Betis de este Domingo. Les dimos un buen susto. Si al Barça no se le da el balón no puede hacer nada. Lo que no puedes hacerle es jugarle con 6 defensas y una posesión del 28%, porque tu puedes tener a los 11 debajo de la portería, pero al final te acaba pillando y ganando.
> Ya lo de Pepe no tiene nombre, prefiero ni opinar de eso...


Creo que no se puede resumir mejor lo que pasó ayer

----------


## aberroncho

Para todo aquel que no pudo ver el miércoles pasado la eliminatoria de Copa del rey entre el Madrid y el Barcelona, le voy a dejar aquí un vídeo con una crónica muy objetiva y concisa  :EEK!:  de lo que fue el partido. Después de oír esta crónica queda claro por qué perdió el Madrid.

----------


## sergi1907

Para todos aquellos que nos gusta el fútbol como deporte, lejos de todo lo que es política y márketing.

Copa del Rey - El Mirandés agranda su leyenda copera

El Mirandés continúa haciendo historia en la Copa tras derrotar al Espanyol (2-1) y acceder a semifinales. Los pericos se adelantaron en el marcador por medio de Rui Fonte. Pablo Infante dio esperanzas a su equipo con un gol a media hora del final. En el tiempo añadido, Caneda clasificó al Mirandés.

Como si de un guion de una película de Hollywood se tratase, Miranda de Ebro (una localidad burgalesa que no llega a los 40.000 habitantes) continúa con su sueño copero. El Mirandés está a tan solo tres pasos de convertirse en el primer equipo de Segunda B de la historia del fútbol español en alzarse con el torneo del KO.

Y gran parte de ello se lo deben al hombre de moda, Pablo Infante, un pluriempleado que por las mañanas trabaja en un banco y por las tardes golpea el balón como los ángeles. Por caprichos del fútbol, Infante jamás ha conseguido jugar en algún conjunto de una categoría superior. A sus 31 años, al banquero de moda en el fútbol español le ha llegado su momento y ha vuelto a ser decisivo en un nuevo milagro de su equipo en la Copa del Rey.

Después de la remontada 'in extremis' del Espanyol en el partido de ida (con tres goles en apenas cinco minutos), el Mirandés necesitaba ganar para clasificarse. La afición del Mirandés volvió a responder arengando a los suyos de principio a fin .'Esto es Anduva'. Al más puro estilo Anfield, el cartel que reza la entrada del estadio burgalés ya hacía presagiar una noche complicada para el conjunto de Pochettino.

Jarro de agua fría

Desde el comienzo del choque, los de Carlos Pouso creyeron en sus posibilidades. Alain avisó con un disparo que se estrelló en el lateral de la red. Al Espanyol le faltaba su habitual mordiente ofensiva de los últimos partidos. Con Sergio García, Pandiani y Álvaro Vázquez lesionados y con Verdú en el banquillo, pocas noticias había del conjunto perico.

El Mirandés buscaba constantemente crear peligro en jugadas a balón parado y tuvo cerca adelantarse en varias ocasiones. Garmendia era un auténtico puñal por la derecha. Los burgaleses solo echaban de menos a su estrella Pablo Infante, sometida a un férreo marcaje individual a manos de Galán.

Tras el paso por el túnel de vestuarios, llegó el mazazo para el Mirandés. Rui Fonte adelantó al Espanyol después de un acrobático remate desde dentro del área. El gol dejó helada a la afición de Anduva, que a pesar de ello continuaba animando. Pablo Infante también creía en el milagro y a media hora del final se sacó un derechazo ante el que nada pudo hacer Casilla.

Banquero, al rescate

El tanto dio alas al Mirandés, que se agarró a la casta encomiable de su capitán, que suma siete goles en la Copa del Rey, pichichi de la competición con el doble de goles que Cristiano Ronaldo y Messi juntos (cuatro). Nauzet también fue decisivo al enviar a saque de esquina un fuerte cabezazo de Moreno. La machada aún era posible.

Y entonces llegó el milagro. En el tiempo añadido y con Nauzet subiendo a rematar, Pablo Infante colgó una falta que Caneda (el único jugador del Mirandés que ha jugado en Primera división) cabeceó el balón al fondo de la portería. Media España celebraba el tanto como si fuera de su equipo.

Tras el pitido final, la afición de Anduva saltó al campo para celebrar con sus jugadores una nueva y espectacular gesta lograda en la Copa del Rey. La única vez que ocurrió algo parecido fue en 2002 cuando el Figueres, también equipo de Segunda B, se metió en semifinales del torneo del K.O. Entonces el Deportivo acabó con el sueño del conjunto catalán. 

Pero el Mirandés ya no está soñando. La realidad es que Athletic o Mallorca deben temer cruzarse con el equipo revelación del fútbol español, que ya ha dejado fuera del torneo del KO a Racing, Villarreal y Espanyol. Y no se conforma con haber llegado a semifinales ni con liderar su grupo de Segunda B. Quieren más. Y lo más encomiable es que el humilde Pablo Infante mañana acudirá a trabajar al banco. Con ojeras, eso sí.

- LA FICHA DEL PARTIDO:

2 - CD Mirandés: Nauzet; Garmendia, Caneda, Corral, Raúl García; Martins, Garro (Lambarri, min. 57); Iribas (Muneta, min. 73), Mujika (Borrell, min. 68), Pablo Infante; y Alaín.

1 - Espanyol de Barcelona: Casilla; Galán, R. Rodríguez, Moreno, Dídac; Baena, Forlín; Weiss (J. López, min. 88), Albín (Thievy, min. 63), Romaric (Verdú, min. 73); y Rui Fonte.

Goles: 0-1, min. 46: Rui Fonte; 1-1, min. 58: Pablo Infante; 2-1, min. 90+2: Caneda.

Árbitro: Ayza Gámez (comité valenciano). Amonestó a Garmendia, del Mirandés, y a Weiss, Galán, Dídac y Casilla por parte del Espanyol

Incidencias: Partido de vuelta de los cuartos de final de la Copa del Rey celebrado en el estadio municipal de Anduva ante 5.858 espectadores (lleno absoluto).
Felipe APARICIO / Eurosport

http://es.eurosport.yahoo.com/240120...da-copera.html

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Para todo aquel que no pudo ver el miércoles pasado la eliminatoria de Copa del rey entre el Madrid y el Barcelona, le voy a dejar aquí un vídeo con una crónica muy objetiva y concisa  de lo que fue el partido. Después de oír esta crónica queda claro por qué perdió el Madrid.


El paro es muy malo...  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Con respecto al Mirandés, pues qué decir... grandioso  :Smile: . Enhorabuena para todos los mirandeses.

----------


## ben-amar

Un partido de estategia porque cada equipo, con jugadores distintos, ha tenido una estrategia................mas claro....agua.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

¡¡Bien por el Mirandes!!  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Casillas, segundo mejor portero del mundo de los últimos 25 años

http://www.europapress.es/deportes/f...125140613.html

MADRID, 25 Ene. (EUROPA PRESS) -

   El italiano Gianluigi Buffon es el mejor portero del mundo del último cuarto de siglo, por delante del capitán de la selección española, Iker Casillas, designado días atrás 'Mejor Portero del Mundo' por cuarto año, y del holandés Edwin van der Sar, según la clasificación elaborada por la Federación Internacional de Historia y Estadística del Fútbol (IFFHS).

   Buffon suma un total de 226 puntos, y aventaja en 13 a Casillas, y en 25 a Van der Sar, siendo los tres únicos que acumulan más de 200 y con cierta ventaja sobre el resto, con Peter Schmeichel (Dinamarca), Oliver Kahn (Alemania) y Petr Cech logrando el pleno europeo en las seis primera plazas.

   Entre los primeros puestos, destaca la presencia de otro español mítico, como Andoni Zubizarreta, que comparte el octavo puesto con el italiano Walter Zenga, mientras que el paraguayo José Luis Chilavert es séptimo y brasileño Claudio Taffarel cierra el 'Top-10.

   Por detrás, el portero del FC Barcelona Víctor Valdés es decimoséptimo, mientras que también aparecen en la lista Pepe Reina, trigésimo segundo, Santi Cañizares, trigésimo cuarto y, más lejos,  Andrés Palop, en el puesto 62, y Manuel Almunia y David de Gea, que comparten el 130.
CLASIFICACIÓN.

   1. Gianluigi Buffon (Italia)      226 puntos.

   2. IKER CASILLAS (ESPAÑA)         213.

   3. Edwin van der Sar (Holanda)    201.

   4. Peter Schmeichel (Dinamarca)   179.

   5. Oliver Kahn (Alemania)         162.

   6. Petr Cech (República Checa)    154.

   7. José Luis Chilavert (Paraguay) 146.

   8. Walter Zenga (Italia)          132.

   +. ANDONI ZUBIZARRETA (ESPAÑA)    132.

   10. Claudio Taffarel (Brasil)     130.

   11. Michel Preud'homme (Bélgica)  124.

   12. Fabien Barthez (Francia)      115.

   13. David Seaman (Inglaterra)     114.

   14. Dida (Brasil)                 109.

   15. Vítor Baía (Portugal)          94.

   16. Gianluca Pagliuca (Italia)     90.

   17. Francesco Toldo (Italia)       82.

   +. VÍCTOR VALDÉS (ESPAÑA)          82.

   19. Jens Lehmann (Alemania)        81.

   20. Júlio César (Brasil)           76.
.../...

   32. JOSÉ MANUEL REINA (ESPAÑA)     54.

   34. SANTIAGO CAÑIZARES (ESPAÑA)    51.

   62. ANDRÉS PALOP (ESPAÑA)          17.

   130. MANUEL ALMUNIA (ESPAÑA)        4.  

     +. DAVID DE GEA (ESPAÑA)          4.

----------


## REEGE

Bueno pues terminó el primer culebrón de fútbol de éste 2012 y ganó el Barcelona aunque en el partido mejor jugado por el Madrid...
Hoy se mereció ganar el Madrid y fue al contrario.
Mal el árbitro!!!

----------


## Luján

La pregunta que viene al ver esa clasificación es...

¿Cómo se otorgan esos puntos?

----------


## ben-amar

> Bueno pues terminó el primer culebrón de fútbol de éste 2012 y ganó el Barcelona aunque en el partido mejor jugado por el Madrid...
> Hoy se mereció ganar el Madrid y fue al contrario.
> Mal el árbitro!!!


Que se te ven los colores  :Big Grin: 





> La pregunta que viene al ver esa clasificación es...
> 
> ¿Cómo se otorgan esos puntos?


Pues ni idea, me imagino que por votacion de gente del gremio mas periodistas

----------


## ben-amar

España deberá luchar por el bronce
La selección sucumbe ante Dinamarca en una semifinal trepidante (25-24)

MANEL SERRAS - Belgrado - 27/01/2012
http://www.elpais.com/articulo/depor...lpepudep_8/Tes

La primera semifinal del Europeo de Serbia se convirtió en una auténtica locura de la que España salió malparado. Imbatido hasta entonces y habiendo realizado el mejor balonmano del campeonato, el equipo de Valero Rivera no logró encontrar la forma de superar la agresiva defensa de los daneses y la efectividad de su portero, Landin, y volvió a sucumbir frente al mismo equipo que le había apartado ya de la final en el Mundial de Suecia el año pasado. España deberá luchar por el bronce -su rival será Croacia o Serbia- y tendrá que buscar su clasificación para los Juegos Olímpicos de Londres en el torneo preolímpico que se celebrará en Alicante entre el 6 y el 8 de abril. Dos de los cuatro participantes lograrán el pasaporte.

El partido nació trabado y acabó de la misma forma. Para España fue un tormento, porque la defensa tan agobiante de los daneses les obligaba a realizar las circulaciones en los 11 y los 12 metros y la falta de lanzamiento exterior obligaba a mover más el balón hasta encontrar el hueco o el pase a los extremos. Ello provocó más de un pasivo. Por otra parte, la rapidez de los daneses en el saque de gol obligaba a un repliegue tan veloz que apenas quedaba tiempo para pensar. Todo iba muy deprisa, demasiado deprisa. Y ello generaba un cúmulo importante de dificultades añadidas.

Valero intentaba buscar soluciones, pero todos los intentos se frustraban en la línea defensiva danesa. Y por otra parte, ahí estaba una y otra vez el portero, Landin, que amargó a España la semifinal del Mundial de Suecia en 2011 y le llevó a la disputa del bronce. Ni siquiera la entrada de Alberto Entrerríos y de Joan Cañellas aligeró el proceso. Les costaba demasiado encontrar buenas posiciones para el lanzamiento. En el fondo, España estaba siendo víctima de sus propias armas.

El problema no era la defensa, porque el 6-0 planteado por el seleccionador español, con salidas hasta los 12 metros, buscando profundidad para impedir un buen posicionamiento de los lanzadores daneses estaba funcionando. Sin embargo, costaba recuperar balones. Y la diferencia en el marcador iba creciendo: 12-17 a los nueve minutos de la segunda parte.

Había que hacer algo, arriesgado porque el partido se estaba escapando. Y Rivera optó por una defensa tan agresiva que se acercaba a la individual. Aquello y la entrada de Iker en el ataque, buscando algo más de tiro exterior y usar el factor sorpresa, generó desconcierto en el ataque danés y permitió a España una remontada espectacular, hasta empatar el encuentro (19-19).

Todo el planteamiento de España se basaba en evitar el lanzamiento de Hansen y de Lauge, que había cogido el liderazgo del equipo, y en robarles balones para poder armar los contraataques. Cuando lo consiguió, el partido se igualó. La espiral de locura en la que había entrado el partido ya no se paró hasta el final. España siguió luchando con todo lo que tenía, pero cuando Dinamarca logró serenarse un poco volvió a poner tres goles de diferencia (20-23). Aquello resultó insuperable.

España, 24 - Dinamarca, 25

ESPAÑA: Sierra (Hombrados), Gurbindo (1), R. Entrerríos (3), Sarmiento (2), Roberto (1), Juanín (1), Morros (1) -siete inicial-. A. Entrerríos, Maqueda (4), Tomás (2), Aguinagalde (5), Ugalde (2), Iker (2 de penalti), Cañellas y Guardiola.

DINAMARCA: Landin (Cleverly), L. Christiansen (1), Spellerberg, Lindberg (1), R. Toft (4), Sondergaard, M. Hansen (4) -siete inicial-. Mogensen (3), M. Christiansen, Markussen, Eggert (3), Svan (1), H. Toft (2) y Nielsen.

Marcador cada cinco minutos: 1-2, 4-3, 7-4, 10-8, 10-9, 10-12 (descanso). 11-14, 13-17, 16-18, 19-19, 21-23 y 24-25.

Árbitros: Krstic y Ljubic (Eslovenia).

Unos 10.000 espectadores en el Belgrado Arena. Semifinal del Europeo.

----------


## ben-amar

Ya había sido demasiado el ganar a los campeones y subcampeones del mundo.
En fin, fue bonito mientras duró  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Fue una recta final digna para un torneo tan estupendo para Aronian. Se ha coronado vencedor en solitario con siete victorias en 13 rondas, siendo el mejor resultado desde el triunfo de Kasparov en 1999.


_Aronian a la izquierda, Carlsen a la derecha. Campeón y subcampeón respectivamente._

Carlsen presionó mucho sobre Loek van Wely pero no logró ganar y finalmente ocupó el segundo lugar, junto a Teimour Radjabov y Fabiano Caruana, quien derrotó a Boris Gelfand, el próximo retador al Campeón del Mundo por el título, Boris Gelfand. Pentala Harikrishna se coronó vencedor del grupo B y Maxim Turov ganó en el grupo C.

Así ha quedado la clasificación final del grupo A:



Fuente: Chessbase.com

----------


## REEGE

Habéis disfrutado de un partidazo aunque el ganador no haya sido Nadal, pero que partido...
Los dos justos campeones...
Y España de Balonmano se queda sin medalla!! Grandes partidos los que han jugado los nuestros...
Y otra cosilla...
Que os parece la Liga... está ganada ya?? Yo pienso que al Madrid ya no se le escapa...
Los simpatizantes del Barcelona, de todas formas nos conformaríamos con la Champions!!
Un saludo chicos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Habéis disfrutado de un partidazo aunque el ganador no haya sido Nadal, pero que partido...
> Los dos justos campeones...


Ostras, es verdad, se nos ha pasado comentarlo. Pedazo partido, más de 6 horas de puro espectáculo, lástima que se la haya ido el partido a Rafa, porque lo tenía muy bien encarrilado el 5º set con 4-2 de ventaja tras romper el saque de Djokovic  :Frown: 




> Que os parece la Liga... está ganada ya?? Yo pienso que al Madrid ya no se le escapa...


Pues bastante encarrillada para el Madrid, pero quedan aún una burrada de puntos por jugar.




> Los simpatizantes del Barcelona, de todas formas nos conformaríamos con la Champions!!


¿Y la copa de S.M. el Rey? ¿Ya la descartas también?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> [...]
> *¿Y la copa de S.M. el Rey? ¿Ya la descartas también?*


Pos claro!

¡¡Va a ser para el Mirandés!!

----------


## REEGE

No estaría mal... que los modestos dieran lecciones a los grandes!!
Pero la realidad y los dos que más copas han ganado (Barcelona y Athletic de Bilbao) no se lo pondrán nada fácil.

----------


## sergi1907

> Pos claro!
> 
> ¡¡Va a ser para el Mirandés!!


Ojalá, sería un ejemplo para todos

----------


## ben-amar

Sintiendolo mucho por los "reyes de copas", mi deseo es que la ganara el mirandes. Aunque si asi fuese, luego dirian los demas que es un trofeo "menor". Precedentes hay.
Excelente partido el de Nadal y el mas largo de la historia: 5 horas 35 minutos.  :EEK!:  al menos de la historia de este Grande.

Por otro lado, al final, España se ha venido con las manos vacias del Europeo de balonmano al haber caido ante Croacia en la lucha por el bronce. Se ve que la derrota, injusta, ante Dinamarca les hizo mella.

----------


## Luján

Bueno.

Se acaba el sueño del Mirandés.  :Frown: 

0-2 para el Bilbao en el descanso. Eso sí, con cierta ayuda del árbitro. Por ejemplo: en el segundo gol Llorente empujó al defensor claramente con el brazo, y en un ataque del Mirandés hubo mano dentro del área.

----------


## REEGE

Europeo de Fútbol Sala | España 4-2 Eslovenia 
Complicado triunfo de España ante Eslovenia (4-2) para abrir el europeo de fútbol sala.
España inicia con éxito el camino hacia su sexto título europeo de fútbol sala
Eslovenia planta cara en el primer tiempo a un firme equipo español
Miguelín y Aicardo, los últimos incorporados, y Torras, autores de los goles


Lástima lo de el Mirandés!! Otra vez será.

----------


## Luján

Final de partido.

Gol en el descuento del Mirandés, así que 1-2.

Se decidirá en San Mamés.

----------


## ben-amar

Como tu has dicho, y pienso, se acabo el sueño del mirandes; no creo que en San Mames sea capaz de remontar ante los leones.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Lo del Mirandés, creo que se acabó, ¿se pensaban que iban a ir a la final?
Eso es mucho pedir...

----------


## sergi1907

Aún pueden dar una sorpresa en Bilbao, ya la dieron en Villarreal.

Creo que este modesto equipo ha sido un ejemplo para todos y una demostración de que con millones no se ganan partidos de fútbol. Lo más importante es que se han ganado la admiración de todo el país.

----------


## sergi1907

El TAS sanciona al ciclista de Pinto por su positivo en el Tour 2010 y le desposee del título.

Barcelona. (Redacción y agencias).- El Tribunal de Arbitraje Deportivo (TAS) ha sancionado por dos años a Alberto Contador al concluir que consumió un "un suplemento alimentario contaminado" que le hizo dar positivo en el Tour de 2010. Además, le ha desposeido del título logrado.

La retroactividad de la sanción permitirá al corredor del Saxo Bank volver a competir el 6 de agosto, informa Afp, por lo que se perderá la edición de 2012 del Tour y los Juegos Olímpicos de Londres. Además, la economía del ciclista sufrirá un duro golpe, ya que el castigo implica devolver a la UCI una parte de los ingresos que haya obtenido en las competiciones que haya ganado con posterioridad a su dopaje, entre las que se cuentan el Giro de Italia 2011 y la Volta a Catalunya del mismo año. 

La UCI: "Es un día triste"
La Unión Ciclista Internacional (UCI) ha calificado como un "día triste" para el deporte la sanción a Contador. "La UCI reconoce la decisión del TAS de imponer una suspensión de dos años a Alberto Cortador a raíz de la apelación de la UCI, en coordinación con la Agencia Mundial Antidopaje (AMA), en el caso relativo al ciclista español", señala la UCI en un comunicado en su web, donde resalta que el rechazo del argumento de la carne contaminada, "confirma" su posición en este caso. 

Sin embargo, el organismo asegura que, aunque "da la bienvenida del final de un caso excesivamente largo y dañino para el ciclismo", no le deja en ningún caso "una sensación de satisfacción". "Este es un día triste para nuestro deporte. Algunos pueden pensar que es una victoria, pero no es así de ningún modo. No hay ganadores cuando se trata de un caso de dopaje: cada caso, independientemente de sus características, es siempre uno más", apunta al respecto Pat McQuaid, presidente de la UCI. 

Contador dio positivo por 50 picogramos de clembuterol el 21 de julio de 2010, aunque en su defensa ha argumentado que el análisis irregular tiene su origen en el consumo de carne contaminada.

http://www.lavanguardia.com/deportes...s-sancion.html

----------


## embalses al 100%

Yo prefiero ya ni opinar de eso. Es justificable(no digo que esté a favor), que le quiten el Tour, pero el Giro...

----------


## ben-amar

No es nada justificable; no se le reconoce dopaje si no haber ingerido alimentos contaminados.
Parece ser que debe llevar antes un vetrinario que analice la carne que va a comer  :EEK!:

----------


## REEGE

Pena da ver la rueda de prensa de Contador, me temo que han hecho una gran injusticia con nuestro ciclista...
Si es inocente, que creo que si... han hundido su carrera y su estado de ánimo!!
Que gentuza...
Ah, y para los que nos gustan las carreras de F1...
Ya me parece que tenemos el canal donde poder verlas:

*ANTENA 3!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## ARAGORM

Verdaderamente esto es de pena, El TAS no demuestra dopaje pero condena a Contador. El jurado no demuestra cohecho y salva a Camps. ¡Niños!... menos deporte y más política. :Frown:

----------


## suer

Hace tiempo que en el tema del dopaje se ha perdido el norte,están queriendo hilar tan fino que un hematocrito considerado normal en una persona, a un ciclista no se lo permiten. En fin, creo que con Contador se han pasado un web y no sólo con él, ya llevamos una serie de años que ves unas sanciones de lo más absurdas.

Estoy seguro que si me presento a una carrera popular y la gano, si me hacen la prueba doy positivo. Es que no te puedes tomar ni un puñetero medicamento para un costipado, si no, leed con atención los prospectos de los medicamentos.

Saludos

----------


## Luján

> Hace tiempo que en el tema del dopaje se ha perdido el norte,están queriendo hilar tan fino que un hematocrito considerado normal en una persona, a un ciclista no se lo permiten. En fin, creo que con Contador se han pasado un web y no sólo con él, ya llevamos una serie de años que ves unas sanciones de lo más absurdas.
> 
> Estoy seguro que si me presento a una carrera popular y la gano, si me hacen la prueba doy positivo. Es que no te puedes tomar ni un puñetero medicamento para un costipado, si no, leed con atención los prospectos de los medicamentos.
> 
> Saludos


Es todo una campaña contra el deporte Español.

Me imagino que porque se creerá el ladrón que todos son de su condición.




Cambiando de tema.

Lástima del Mirandés. 3-0 en el minuto 22. Un paseo para el Bilbao.

----------


## ben-amar

Lo que resulta imperdonable es que no se tolere que haya campeones españoles.
Es pura envidia y no pueden consentir que se sea una potencia, al menos en esto

----------


## sergi1907

Al final 6-2 para el Ath. de Bilbao.

Un fuerte aplauso para el Mirandés, ahora a centrarse en la lucha por el ascenso a Segunda División

----------


## REEGE

Dar la enhorabuena al Mirandés por llegar tan alto y lo de Contador de pena... Pero si vemos el video del esquech que han hecho los franceses, creo, de Nadal, ésto empieza a perder el norte de lo que significa la palabra DEPORTE!!
Bueno y ésta noche Barcelona-Valencia por una plaza en esa final...
Espero que la final sea BILBAO-BARCELONA...
Que por eso son los reyes de copas... jejeje
Bueno un saludo a todos y ánimo para nuestro campeón CONTADOR!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ben-amar

¡es que era mucho leon suelto!
Mi aplauso desde aqui para el mirandes  :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ahora vamos con la Copa del Rey, pero de Baloncesto.
Ayer se jugó:

Caja Laboral 72-65 Laguna Aro
Regal Barça 75-54 Luncemtum Alicante

Por lo que una de las Semifinales ya es:

Caja Laboral - Regal Barça
Un partidazo que se jugará mañana.

Ahora mismo se está jugando el Banca Cívica de Sevilla, que está aplastando al Unicaja de Málaga, que no ha estado nunca por encima en el marcador. 13 arriba B. Cívica ahora mismo.

A las 21.30 se jugará el Real Madrid - Baloncesto Fuenlabrada.

Los vencedores de estos dos últimos encuentros se enfrentarán entre ellos en la Segunda semifinal.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Y se acabó el Partido.

Unicaja 65-77 Banca Cívica de Sevilla

Pasa a semifinal y se medirá contra el gane a partir de las 21:30 el encuentro Real Madrid - Fuenlabrada.

Saludos.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.cadenaser.com/deportes/ar...srcsrdep_9/Tes
BALONCESTO | NBA
Pau Gasol cree que los Lakers solo están "esperando la oferta adecuada" para su traspaso
El futuro Pau Gasol en Los Angeles Lakers, que parecía aclarado tras frustrarse su traspaso en la pretemporada, sigue siendo incierto, tal y como ha reconocido el propio pívot español

EUROPA PRESS   17-02-2012

"Hay rumores todos los días. Hoy he leído que en Minnesota están realmente interesados en montar un buen equipo conmigo. Otros equipos están llamando y parece que (los Lakers) solo están esperando la oferta adecuada para apretar el gatillo", se sinceró Gasol en declaraciones a ESPN.

A un mes de que se cierre el mercado de fichajes, el catalán vuelve a manifestar su incertidumbre, latente desde lo que ocurrió el pasado mes de diciembre, cuando la NBA frustró un traspaso a tres bandas que le hubiera mandado a los Houston Rockets.

"No está en mis manos. A mi me gustaría estar aquí. Me gustaría hacer mejor a este equipo y volver a un nivel para luchar por el anillo, pero no depende de mí", se resignó un Gasol que trata de mantenerse al margen de los rumores. "Todos los días me digo a mí mismo ''déjalo estar, no pienses en ello''. Es todo lo que puedo hacer", añadió.

En 29 encuentros esta temporada, el canterano del F.C. Barcelona está promediando 16.8 puntos, 10.6 rebotes, 3.0 asistencias y 1.3 tapones por partido, buenos números que, sin embargo, no le han servido para disputar el All Star, encuentro que sí disputó en las tres ediciones anteriores.

----------


## embalses al 100%

No habrá acabado todavía, pero cuando lo dejé a 2 minutos del final del tercer cuarto, iba 20 arriba el Real Madrid - B.Cívica de Sevilla.

La final ya está hecha:

Regal Barça - Real Madrid.

Mañana a partir de las 18:00.

----------


## ben-amar

http://deportes.elpais.com/deportes/...91_838249.html

BALONCESTO / COPA DEL REY »
Llull le da al Madrid una victoria soñada
El recital del base menorquín desfigura al Barcelona en el Palau Sant Jordi y encumbra al Madrid 19 años después (74-91)
Robert Álvarez Barcelona 19 FEB 2012 - 21:08 CET

Sergio Llull le dio al Real Madrid la Copa del Rey y la victoria con la que soñaba desde hacía muchos años, media vida. En Barcelona, con el apoyo de unos pocos pero entusiastas centenares de seguidores, una minoría en la grada del majestuoso Palau Sant Jordi, el base menorquín se adueñó del escenario y catapultó a su equipo a un triunfo monumental. De esa forma redondeó un punto de inflexión en una historia que pintaba de azulgrana desde hacía muchísimo, 19 años, desde que el Madrid de Sabonis, Birukov y Simpson ganó su última final, en 1993.

El Barcelona Regal descarriló como repetidamente lo había hecho su rival en la larga colección de clásicos de los últimos años. Acostumbrado a llevar la voz cantante, a imponer su juego arrollador, el equipo de Xavi Pascual se fue desmoronando a medida que Llull iba administrando su pócima. No esperó. Percutió desde el arranque, con 10 de los 18 primeros puntos de su equipo. Decidido, sin complejos. Le dio un baño a Marcelinho. Sada trató de enmendarle la plana a su compañero brasileño. Pero no acertó del todo a frenar a un base que se movió con mucha soltura, beneficiado por el espléndido trabajo defensivo de los pívots de su equipo. Entre Mirotic, Tomic, Begic y Felipe Reyes lograron formar un muro en el que se estrellaron los temibles pívots del Barcelona. No se sintieron cómodos ni Ndong, ni Lorbek, que se las vio y se las deseó para contener a Mirotic, ni Vázquez y menos aún Wallace.

El Madrid irrumpió como un huracán, con una intensidad enorme, desde el primer minuto, a costa de una peligrosa acumulación de faltas en algunos de sus pívots. No le importó incluso ceder un montón de tiros libres a su rival, que acabó con 24 puntos desde esa línea por solo ocho del Madrid.

La prioridad era que el Barcelona no se encontrara cómodo en su juego. Lo consiguió, con creces. Resultó raro observar cómo Sada no sabía qué hacer en algunas acciones, cómo Wallace perdía el balón de una manera inocente, cómo Eidson se llevaba un balonazo en lo que pretendidamente era un pase de un compañero... Suárez también empezó ganándole la partida a Mickeal. Navarro salió desde el banquillo como receta ofensiva. No surtió efecto.

El Barcelona se acercó en algunas ocasiones, sobre todo con una gran galopada en el tercer cuarto, cuando con un parcial de 19-10 y un triple de Lorbek se situó a un punto (51-52). En esas circunstancias podía empezar a dudarse del Madrid, con una colección de jugadores jóvenes que habían fallado en varias citas cuando el nivel de exigencia subía a su máxima potencia. Esta vez no. Esta vez, Carroll surgió como una centella y con un par de triples, seguidos por la segunda parte del recital de Llull, el Madrid empezó a sentar las bases no ya de la victoria, sino de una apabullante paliza. Un correctivo como varios de los que había recibido por parte del Barcelona en los últimos años, sin ir más lejos en las dos últimas finales de Copa, en Bilbao y en Madrid.

El Barcelona, dejado de la mano de Navarro, irreconocible, acusando claramente la lesión que arrastra en un pie, solo certero desde la línea de tiros libres, también de Eidson, Wallace o Ingles, con los bases sobrepasados, no tuvo respuesta al enorme recital del Madrid, de Llull y de Carroll en especial, pero también de todo un equipo que trabajó a fondo, en grupo, haciendo valer por fin el talento de una espléndida camada de jugadores jóvenes como Mirotic, Tomic, Suárez y la valía de jugadores como Felipe Reyes, Begic, Pocius y compañía.

Mucho tiene que ver en lo que sucedió el mérito de un entrenador, Pablo Laso, que apostó por dar rienda suelta a tantos jugadores con talento, por urdir un sistema de juego capaz de contener en defensa a un rival como el Barcelona al mismo tiempo que percute en ataque, hasta el punto de que llegó a los 91 puntos en el Sant Jordi, una proeza ante la mejor defensa esta temporada en España y en Europa. Fue el triunfo de Llull, pero también de un equipo, de un estilo, precioso para el espectáculo, y de un entrenador que ha sabido barrer los complejos, las inseguridades, las barreras psicológicas impuestas por el Barcelona, y sacar brillo de las virtudes de una estupenda escuadra.

----------


## ben-amar

http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...6431#post86431

Barcelona, 74 – Real Madrid, 91

Barcelona (17+16+23+18): Huertas (2), Mickeal (10), Eidson (5), Lorbek (15), N''Dong (19) -cinco inicial-, Sada (-), Navarro (16), Vázquez (2), Wallace (-), Ingles (-) y Rabaseda (5).

Real Madrid (22+20+23+26): Llull (23), Singler (4), Suárez (9), Mirotic (9), Tomic (2) -cinco inicial-, Begic (10), Rodríguez (2), Pocius (6), Reyes (2), Carroll (22), Velickovic (2) y Sanz (-).

Árbitros: Hierrezuelo, Pérez Pizarro, García González. Eliminado: Tomic (m.37).

Incidencias: Asistieron 15.128 espectadores a la final de la Copa del Rey disputada en el Palau Sant Jordi de Barcelona. Se trata del partido con más asistencia de público en la historia de esta competición. Sergio Llull fue elegido mejor jugador de la final (MVP).

----------


## REEGE

Enhorabuena al Madrid!!! Ya era hora que ganase al Barcelona, no?? Y encima en casa...
Nos tenéis que dejar jugar la copa de fútbol en el Bernabeu!!!!!!!!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Nos tenéis que dejar jugar la copa de fútbol en el Bernabeu!!!!!!!!!


De eso nada, jaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Mejor que la jueguen en el Camp Nou, así si la gana el Barcelona, que la lleven directamente a la sala de trofeos, no sea que se rompa...  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

A Ramos no se le cayó la copa, la tiro él. ¡como es un trofeo menor!  :Wink:  Al menos, eso dice Mou  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## embalses al 100%

> A Ramos no se le cayó la copa, la tiro él. ¡como es un trofeo menor!  Al menos, eso dice Mou


Trofeo menor...
Pa´uno que ganan.  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .
Aunque este año, hayan ganado la Liga.

----------


## ben-amar

Todavia no la han ganado. Yo los he visto perderla en el ultimo partido de liga.

----------


## Luján

> Todavia no la han ganado. Yo los he visto perderla en el ultimo partido de liga.


Sí. Dos años consecutivos contra el Tenerife en el Heliodoro. Así el Barça hizo Socio de Honor al CD Tenerife.  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, no sé si visteis anoche el partido del Barcelona. Messi, al marcar el gol, las cámaras de TV se fijaron en él y dedicó el gol a alguien, pues enseñó en una camisa la imagen de una persona, a ver si adivináis a quién iba dirigido pues no consigo saberlo...

----------


## REEGE

Jope artista... tú tambien lo viste????
Es que te cuento, el otro día estuvo visitando el Fresnedas, ya que le encanta la pesca de la Carpa a fondo... jejeje
Y estuve un ratillo con él... le dí una camiseta firmada de la CHG y mira por donde...
Se acordaría y me dedico un gol...
Buen chico, no?? 
Ah, F. Lázaro, muchas gracias!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

Ahi es nada, en la mente y el corazon de Messi    :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Y estuve un ratillo con él... *le dí una camiseta firmada de la CHG* y mira por donde...
> Se acordaría y me dedico un gol...




Muy buena Reege, jajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

¡¡NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!  :Mad:  :Mad: 




> http://www.marca.com/2012/03/28/mas_...332956784.html
> 
> Las parejas femeninas podrán vestir trajes largos en lugar de bikinis
> 
> 
> 
> *Las jugadoras de voley playa tendrán la opción de usar trajes con mangas largas y pantalones cortos en lugar de bikinis* en los Juegos Olímpicos de Londres este año, tal y como destacó la Federación Internacional de Voleibol a través de su portavoz, quien declaró que "algunos países, por razones religiosas y culturales, requirieron mayor flexibilidad y esto ahora ha sido implementado para todos los torneos de la FIVB, la decisión será de las jugadoras".


La peor noticia que nos podían dar... esto significará la muerte del voley playa femenino, pues ya casi ninguno le interesará este deporte  :Big Grin: 

Los bikinis al voley playa son lo mismo que el esférico al fútbol... imprescindibles  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luján

> ¡¡NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! 
> 
> 
> 
> La peor noticia que nos podían dar... esto significará la muerte del voley playa femenino, pues ya casi ninguno le interesará este deporte 
> 
> Los bikinis al voley playa son lo mismo que el esférico al fútbol... imprescindibles


Tú tranquilo, que más de una seguirá luciendo palmito.

De todos modos, como no haya una ola de calor, yo en Londres jugaría hasta con albornoz  :Wink:

----------


## sergi1907

La religión modifica el escudo del Madrid.

El Real Madrid ha retirado la cruz de su escudo de cara al Real Madrid Resort Island, presentado recientemente por Florentino Pérez. Una decisión polémica que obedece estrictamente a motivos religiosos, ya que la mayoría de la población de Dubai es musulmana.

Ante la oportunidad de un gran negocio, Florentino no titubeó a la hora de modificar el emblema del madridismo para evitar complicaciones con sus nuevos y millonarios socios. Sin embargo, la decisión no ha sentado nada bien en los sectores más conservadores de los aficionados.

Todo ello por un negocio que busca expandir el nombre del Real Madrid a Oriente Medio. El Resort Island estará situado en un lugar idóneo, a tan solo 45 minutos del aeropuerto de Dubai -el cuarto del mundo en tráfico aéreo-, y el complejo contará con un parque temático, un museo del Madrid, gran número de instalaciones deportivas, hoteles de lujo y el primer estadio de fútbol abierto al mar.

Una inversión faraónica de más de 1.000 millones de euros que se convertirá en una gran fuente de ingresos para el Real Madrid.



http://es.eurosport.yahoo.com/310320...&order=date#co

----------


## F. Lázaro

Menuda chorrada. ¿Y que pondrán la media luna?  :Confused: 

Como están las cabezas...

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Menuda chorrada. ¿Y que pondrán la media luna? 
> 
> Como están las cabezas...


Con tal de ganar dinero, son capaces hasta de cambiarle el nombre.

----------


## sergi1907

Piermario Morosini fue atendido con un desfibrilador en el campo, pero falleció en el hospital.

Roma, (Efe).- El centrocampista italiano del Livorno Piermario Morosini, de 25 años, falleció hoy tras desplomarse por una crisis cardíaca en pleno partido de la Segunda División (Serie B) de la Liga de Italia. 

 Según informaron fuentes hospitalarias, el jugador falleció en el Hospital Civil Santo Spirito de la ciudad de Pescara (centro de Italia), adonde había sido trasladado en ambulancia. 

 El futbolista sufrió un repentino malestar en el minuto 31 del partido que disputaban el Pescara y el Livorno cuando se encontraba lejos del balón y cayó al césped cerca del área de su equipo.

Inmediatamente tuvo que ser socorrido por los servicios sanitarios presentes en el Estadio Adriático de Pescara, que le practicaron un masaje cardíaco con un desfibrilador y posteriormente lo trasladaron en ambulancia al hospital en paro cardíaco. 

 Una vez en el servicio de urgencias del centro hospitalario de Pescara se le puso bajo coma farmacológico para aplicarle un estimulador externo, pero el jugador no pudo superar la crisis y falleció pocos minutos después. 

 El incidente provocó un gran impacto entre los compañeros de equipo del centrocampista y obligó a suspender definitivamente el encuentro entre el Pescara y el Livorno, que marchaba en el momento de la interrupción con una ventaja de 2 goles a 0 a favor de los visitantes. 

 "Morosini se desplomó, intentó volver a levantarse, pero volvió a caer. Nuestro masajista se dio cuenta del drama", dijo el consejero delegado del Pescara, Danilo Iannascoli, en declaraciones a la plataforma de televisión por satélite italiana Sky. 

 El dirigente del equipo local explicó además que la ambulancia tardo unos minutos en entrar hasta la pista de atletismo que bordea el terreno de juego porque la entrada estaba siendo obstruida por un coche. 

 Morosini, quien participó con la selección italiana sub21 en el Campeonato Europeo de Suecia en 2009, llegó para jugar en el Livorno este año gracias a una cesión por parte del Udinese, club de la Primera División (Serie A) de la Liga italiana.

El centrocampista, que quedó huérfano de madre en 2001 y de padre en 2003, había crecido profesionalmente en las categorías inferiores del Atalanta tras lo que pasaría bajo la fórmula de copropiedad al Udinese, club que lo ha cedido a otros equipos italianos en varias ocasiones.

http://www.lavanguardia.com/deportes...o-partido.html

----------


## Luján

Lamentable pérdida.

Algo sucede en el fútbol cuando estos casos van siendo cada vez más comunes. Creo que va siendo hora de revisar a fondo este deporte y todo lo que conlleva.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> http://chessmagic.juntaextremadura.net/modules/news/
> 
> *El Club Linex-Magic revalida su condición de Campeón de Extremadura por Equipos*
> 
> El Club Linex-Magic Extremadura volvió a ganar de nuevo el título de Campeón de Extremadura por Equipos, y es la novena ocasión en diez años, una marca que ya parece que puede aspirar a convertirse en algún récord en el mundo del deporte en general. 
> 
> Igual que las 47 jornadas de liga oficial consecutivas sin perder que acumula ya el equipo que capitanea Iván Cabezas, y que ha estado constituido este año por el Gran Maestro Pérez Candelario como tablero número 1, José Manuel Ortega-Méndez en el 2, el propio Cabezas en el 3 y Manuel Rodríguez García en el tablero número 4. Como reservas de lujo que han vencido cuando se les ha requerido han jugado los jóvenes valores de la cantera Pablo Garrido y Jesús López, actuales Subcampeón de España sub-14 y sexto sub-12 respectivamente.
> 
> Contra Albatros "A"-Peón Aislado bastaba perder por la mínima para conservar el título, pero se venció de manera contundente por 3,5 a 1,5, aunque bien es cierto que se esperaba del club cacereño un equipo más complicado a priori del que presentó -sin faltar al respeto a los ajedrecistas que jugaron-, y máxime cuando existían posibilidades ciertas de que pudieran arrebatar la liga a nuestro gran equipo.


Los registros del equipo durante la presente temporada son de auténtico campeón, no ha cedido ni un sólo empate en las nueve jornadas y tan sólo se ha dejado 6,5 puntos sobre un average máximo de 36, impresionante, no dejando opciones al Albatros de poder arrebatarle el título.

Puntos.......Porcentaje.....Average.....Jug......+ Gan......= Emp......- Perd.
...27............81,94%..........29,5........9....  .......9............0..............0

Desde luego, pese a su corta vida, los registros de este equipo extremeño son impresionantes, sin duda, el mejor equipo en todos los niveles de toda Extremadura, y el mejor club de ajedrez que haya visto toda España en mucho tiempo... *9 Ctos. de Extremadura sobre 10, varios Ctos. de España y Sub-Ctos. de España y Campeón de Europa en 2007.*

Desde aquí, vaya mi más sincera enhorabuena a toda la familia del Magic, en especial a los Manolos, a Chema y a Iván  :Smile:

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

El Barcelona fuera de la champions, la única esperanza española esta en el Real Madrid....
Y si no, prefiero que gane el Bayer de Munich antes que el Chelsea

----------


## REEGE

LIGA DE CAMPEONES | BARCELONA 2-CHELSEA 2
Adiós Barça!!
Un ultradefensivo Chelsea elimina al Barcelona y lo deja fuera de la final de Múnich. Los ingleses jugaron con 10 durante 52 minutos. Fernando Torres hizo el definitivo empate a dos. Messi falló un penalti y estrelló un balón en el palo. También marcaron Sergio Busquets, Iniesta y Ramires.

*Fuente:as.com*

Bueno, toda la temporada ahí arriba en casi todo y al final se fastidió en unos días Liga y Champions!! Aunque los aficionados al fútbol seguimos estando orgullosos de admirar a éste grupo de jugadores, felicitar al Chelsea por su pase a la final, aunque no nos guste esa manera de jugar también es fútbol.
Y suerte al Real Madrid para que consiga su ansiada 10ª, que por lo menos a mi, para que la gane un equipo extranjero que la gane uno que juega en España.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ya solo nos queda que pase el Bayern, y que gane la final el Chelsea.
Podríamos hace una porra en su hilo correspondiente  :Big Grin:

----------


## sergi1907

> LIGA DE CAMPEONES | BARCELONA 2-CHELSEA 2
> Adiós Barça!!
> Un ultradefensivo Chelsea elimina al Barcelona y lo deja fuera de la final de Múnich. Los ingleses jugaron con 10 durante 52 minutos. Fernando Torres hizo el definitivo empate a dos. Messi falló un penalti y estrelló un balón en el palo. También marcaron Sergio Busquets, Iniesta y Ramires.
> 
> *Fuente:as.com*
> 
> Bueno, toda la temporada ahí arriba en casi todo y al final se fastidió en unos días Liga y Champions!! Aunque los aficionados al fútbol seguimos estando orgullosos de admirar a éste grupo de jugadores, felicitar al Chelsea por su pase a la final, aunque no nos guste esa manera de jugar también es fútbol.
> Y suerte al Real Madrid para que consiga su ansiada 10ª, que por lo menos a mi, para que la gane un equipo extranjero que la gane uno que juega en España.


Así es Reege.

Dejando a un lado los fanatismos de unos y otros, siempre es importante que esta competición la gane un equipo español, así que hay que esperar que mañana el R.Madrid consiga el pase a la final

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Aunque los aficionados al fútbol seguimos estando orgullosos de admirar a éste grupo de jugadores, felicitar al Chelsea por su pase a la final, *aunque no nos guste esa manera de jugar también es fútbol.*


Sin embargo, parece que para muchos no hay más fútbol más allá del famoso tiki-taca, cuando realmente este juego va de meter la pelota en la portería más veces que tu contrario, y ya está, lo demás son cuentos e historias. Una forma será más vistosa que otra, de acuerdo, pero tanto un método como el otro es igual de válido.

De hecho, a mí personalmente me gusta más un partido eléctrico, de ida y vuelta constante, de contra golpes, un tuya-mía, disputas por el balón, correr por las bandas, antes que ver ahí a cuatro tíos darse 100 pases entre ellos. Será todo lo bonito que quieran, pero no hay emoción ninguna.




> Y suerte al Real Madrid para que consiga su ansiada 10ª, que por lo menos a mi, para que la gane un equipo extranjero que la gane uno que juega en España.


¿Seguro?  :Big Grin: 

Que un aficionado desee que la gane su máximo rival... es contra natura, desde que el mundo es mundo.




> Dejando a un lado los fanatismos de unos y otros, siempre es importante que esta competición la gane un equipo español, así que hay que esperar que mañana el R.Madrid consiga el pase a la final


Si por ejemplo fuese cualquier otro equipo que no fuese Madrid o Barcelona, estoy seguro de que tendría el apoyo de todo el país, faltaría más. Pero tratándose de Madrid y Barcelona, que los aficionados de uno de esos clubes deseen el bien para su máximo rival, como he dicho antes, es contra natura. O yo lo veo así la verdad.

Es como decir que los béticos deseen que el Sevilla gane un título, o viceversa.

----------


## sergi1907

Seguramente lleves toda la razón del mundo.

Yo soy un aficionado al fútbol regional y tanto Barça como Madris me dan igual. pero supongo que éstos a veces desean más la derrota del prójimo antes que la victoria propia :Stick Out Tongue: 

Mi querido C.E.Europa este año próximo puede jugar en 1ª, lástima que sea en Primera Catalana :Frown:

----------


## sergi1907

El Real Madrid ha caído eliminado ante el Bayern de Múnich después de una infartante tanda de penaltis.

El Bayern de Múnich jugará ante el Chelsea la final de la Champions el 19 de mayo en su estadio tras eliminar al Real Madrid en el partido de vuelta de semifinales. Tras adelantarse 2-0 en 14 minutos con tantos de Cristiano Ronaldo (uno de penalti), Robben igualó la elminatoria también de penalti. En la segunda parte, ambos contemporizaron aunque el Bayern creó más peligro. La tensión y el respeto hizo que el partido llegara a una tanda donde fallaron Cristiano, Kaká y Sergio Ramos, y donde Casillas y Neuer detuvieron dos tiros cada uno.

http://www.diaridetarragona.com/espo...emporada/carta

----------


## REEGE

Ayer los cohetes y petardos que tiraron algunos se fueron a parar a Munich!! Me alegro por los "chulos" y prepotentes del Madrid que ayer se dedicaron a hablar mal del Barcelona, entiendo a los que no les gusta el nacionalismo, el que no hablen el castellano en algunas entrevistas, el no querer ser españoles...
Pero no entiendo a los amantes de un deporte que no saben valorar los muchos títulos, la sencillez, el gran juego, de un equipo que marcará una época y que será uno de los mejores del mundo en los libros de historia.
Soy orgulloso de ser Español y un aficionado del Barcelona y ahora que gane la Champions el Chelsea de Torres y Mata!!
Y que pronto llegue esa Eurocopa y la ganemos, que equipo hay.

----------


## REEGE

Bueno chicos...
No sé si ésta noticia mejor la debía de haber puesto en un poco de astronomia...jejeje
De la que nos libro Sergio!!

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Bueno chicos...
> No sé si ésta noticia mejor la debía de haber puesto en un poco de astronomia...jejeje
> De la que nos libro Sergio!!



Jajajajajajajajajaja.  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .
Anda que no sufrí anoche nada con el Bayern, hay que ver los goles que falló Mario Gómez...
Luego la tanda de penaltis fue la caña.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Bueno chicos...
> No sé si ésta noticia mejor la debía de haber puesto en un poco de astronomia...jejeje
> De la que nos libro Sergio!!


Sí... ya han encontrado en balón. Está aquí:



Además, a partir de ahora, tanto para Ramos como para Messi, han sugerido que las nuevas porterías del Bernabéu y del Camp Nou sean de la siguiente forma:



De tal forma, que Madrid y Barcelona pasarían a llamarse respectivamente R. Madrid Club de Rugby y Rugby Club Barcelona  :Big Grin:

----------


## sergi1907

Los vascos se deshicieron del Sporting de Lisboa (3-1) y los rojiblancos del Valencia (0-1)

Madrid/Bilbao. (dpa).- El Athletic de Bilbao y el Atlético de Madrid resolvieron hoy sus respectivos compromisos con victoria y garantizaron una final española en la Liga Europa.

 San Mamés vivió una noche histórica con la clasificación del Athletic de Bilbao para una final europea 35 años después. Un gran triunfo también para el argentino Marcelo Bielsa, nuevo técnico del equipo vasco. 

 El equipo español ganó 3-1 al Sporting de Portugal tras remontar la derrota 2-1 cosechada en la ida. Lo logró con agonía y después de un vibrante duelo de ida y vuelta. 

 Markel Susaeta hizo el primer gol local a los 17 minutos tras una perfecta dejada de Fernando Llorente, pero Van Wolfswinkel asestó el golpe portugués a dos minutos del final de la primera parte al igualar tras una acción embarullada. Con este resultado, el conjunto lisboeta estaba en la final. 

 Sin embargo, el equipo vasco tuvo la enorme fortuna de igualar en la última jugada antes del descanso. Llorente volvió a protagonizar una gran jugada e Ibai Gómez definió. 

 La segunda parte fue apasionante y el Athletic no se dejó nada en su empeño de completar la remontada. Por su parte, el Sporting nunca renunció a tirar contras, lo que propició un homenaje a la taquicardia. 

 Pero el Athletic de Bilbao superó la eliminatoria gracias a otra acción de Llorente, el gran héroe del partido. El internacional español confirmó su espléndido momento de forma con una agónico tanto a dos minutos del final. 

 Ibai superó a su defensor, supo poner un centro con la zurda y Llorente estiró la pierna con fe para introducir el balón en el arco visitante. San Mamés estalló en un delirio, tan enamorado como está del equipo de Bielsa. 

 El Atlético de Madrid resolvió su compromiso con mayor facilidad. Tras ganar 4-2 en la ida, venció esta vez por 1-0 en la visita a un Valencia que nunca tuvo opciones de meterse en la pelea. 

 El conjunto de Diego Simeone jugó una primera parte temerosa, pero en la segunda actuó con mayor autoridad y Adrián selló la superioridad con un espléndido gol. 

 Si el Valencia tuvo alguna opción, ésta pasó por una primera mitad en la que sí acosó el arco defendido por el belga Courtois, protagonista del Atlético con varias intervenciones importantes.

 La segunda mitad fue diferente y se resolvió con un tremendo tanto de Adrián a los 60 minutos al conectar una volea que desató la euforia entre su equipo. 

 El Atlético de Madrid controló el juego a partir de ahí y ni siquiera se alteró cuando perdió a Tiago a los 78 minutos al ser expulsado por una pelea con Roberto Soldado. 

 El conjunto rojiblanco tendrá la oportunidad de volver a conquistar el título que ganó hace dos años. 

 Además, el duelo propondrá un atractivo duelo de argentinos en los banquillos: el maestro Bielsa contra el alumno Simeone.

http://www.lavanguardia.com/deportes...pa-league.html

----------


## embalses al 100%

Y el Betis gana el derbi sevillano con dos goles de Beñat de falta directa.  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

> Y el Betis gana el derbi sevillano con dos goles de Beñat de falta directa.


Y en tiempo de descuento, lo que le ha dado más suspense.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Y en tiempo de descuento, lo que le ha dado más suspense.


Ah, ¿pero era el tiempo de descuento? Yo pensaba ya que era una prórroga para que no quedaran empate  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buen regalo nos ha hecho el Betis al final de la temporada. :Smile:

----------


## aberroncho

Creo que hoy un CLUB ha ganado la liga. Algo he escuchado.

----------


## REEGE

Enhorabuena a todos los Madridistas del foro por un merecido triunfo de la Liga!! 
Disfrutad y cuidado con "chisparos" por la celebración que mañana hay que currar...jejeje

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Buen regalo nos ha hecho el Betis al final de la temporada.


Por fín...
Y enhorabuena a los madridistas, aunque estaba cantado desde el clásico.

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.marca.com/2012/05/15/cicl...337094728.html

*EL ESPAÑOL GANÓ LA 10ª ETAPA Y SE PONE LÍDER*

*San 'Purito' de Asís*

ENRIQUE BERNAOLA 15/05/12 - 17:12

Joaquín 'Purito' Rodríguez cumplió con su palabra en la décima etapa del Giro de Italia. El ciclista catalán ganó en la localidad de Assisi (hogar de San Francisco de Asís) y se colocó además como nuevo líder de la clasificación general. La nueva 'maglia' rosa ya tiene acento español y además amplía diferencias con sus rivales gracias a las bonificaciones.

*Clasificación de la general:*

*1. Joaquim Rodríguez (Katusha) 40:27:34*
2. Ryder Hesjedal (Garmin-Barracuda) a 17
3. Paolo Tiralongo (Astana) a 32
4. Roman Kreuziger (Astana) a 52
5. Beñat Intxausti (Movistar Team) m.t.
6. Ivan Basso (Liquigas-Cannondale) a 57
7. Damiano Caruso (Liquigas-Cannondale) a 1:02
8. Dario Cataldo (Omega Pharma-Quick Step) a 1:03
9. Eros Capecchi (Liquigas-Cannondale) a 1:09
10. Rigoberto Urán (Sky) a 1:10


Fuente: http://www.as.com/ciclismo/foto/puri...asdascic_4/Ies

Qué bien te sienta el rosa Purito... ahora ya sabes, a defenderlo con unas y dientes hasta Milán, tu puedes campeón  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

A partir de ahora, ten mucho cuidado hasta con el agua que bebas... hay mucho envidioso por ahí fuera, y la única forma de que ganen los demás es ir descalificando a españoles  :Mad:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Vaya mi**da de partido.

Tú sigue así Vicente, el próximo partido también sin delanteros... no sé quién narices va a meter los goles  :Mad: 

EDIT: Acaba de empatar Cesc, pero vamos, el partido sigue siendo un espanto... mucho toque, mucho pase, mucho llegar al área, pero sin delanteros, mal vamos  :Mad:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, 1-1 y gracias. A las primeras de cambio, ya hemos visto las consecuencias de haber dejado fuera de la Euro a Adrián y en última instancia, a Raúl.

Aquellos que pensaban que el partido de hoy iba a ser un paseo militar contra Italia, espero que se hayan bajado de la parra.

Desde luego, con esta táctica de jugar sin 9, y cuando lo hay (Torres) como si no lo hubiera, por mal camino vamos. De nada sirve tener a 300 centrocampistas sin luego no hay ningún rematador arriba, se ha visto muy claro en la primera parte, muchas llegadas, pero nadie había en el área para pasársela y enchufarla.

Espero que Vicente haya tomado nota, y en el próximo partido meta o a Llorente o a Negredo de inicio y de deje de tanta parafernalia en el centro del campo.

En cuanto a Torres, más vale que le regalen una entrada para visitar Auswitch o como se escriba y se dedique a hacer turismo. Ha tenido tres clarísimas y en las tres la ha cagado a lo grande.

----------


## Luján

Y el partido de Nadal, la final de Rloand Garros, suspendida por lluvia hasta el lunes (mañana). De momento, 2-1 para Nadal.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Y el partido de Nadal, la final de Rloand Garros, suspendida por lluvia hasta el lunes (mañana). De momento, 2-1 para Nadal.


Pues sí. Tenía el partido estupendamente pero se lo ha complicado el solito...

Ya veremos a ver mañana.

----------


## Luján

> Pues sí. Tenía el partido estupendamente pero se lo ha complicado el solito...
> 
> Ya veremos a ver mañana.


Empezó a fallar tras el primer parón. Se ve que le vino mejor a Jockovic (o como se escriba)

----------


## frfmfrfm

En total que nos hemos quedado a media en toooo.
Todo el día sentado ante la caja tonta para nada.
Un salu--.

----------


## Luján

> En total que nos hemos quedado a media en toooo.
> Todo el día sentado ante la caja tonta para nada.
> Un salu--.


Tampoco te pases, que sólo ha sido toda la tarde  :Wink:

----------


## Luján

GRANDE RAFA!!!

Y van 7.

----------


## Luján

Bueno, nada más empezar, gol de Torres (para que luego digan). Minuto 20 y 1-0.

Italia empató a 1 con Croacia, por lo que actualmente España es lider virtual, empatada a 4 puntos con Croacia.

Hoy, con un 9 de verdad España llega más y mejor.

----------


## ceheginero joven

> Bueno, nada más empezar, gol de Torres (para que luego digan). Minuto 20 y 1-0.
> 
> Italia empató a 1 con Croacia, por lo que actualmente España es lider virtual, empatada a 4 puntos con Croacia.
> 
> Hoy, con un 9 de verdad España llega más y mejor.


Pues mira, no se conformaba con uno, ya ha metido dos, y otro también de Silva. Vamos 3-0!!!!!! Ánimo!!!!

Saludos

----------


## Luján

> Pues mira, no se conformaba con uno, ya ha metido dos, y otro también de Silva. Vamos 3-0!!!!!! Ánimo!!!!
> 
> Saludos


Al final, 4-0

Dentro de 3 días toca Croacia.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> *Bueno, nada más empezar, gol de Torres (para que luego digan*). Minuto 20 y 1-0.
> 
> Italia empató a 1 con Croacia, por lo que actualmente España es lider virtual, empatada a 4 puntos con Croacia.
> 
> Hoy, con un 9 de verdad España llega más y mejor.


Da igual, sigue sin gustarme. Lo que falló el otro día es imperdonable.
El gol de Silva, un verdadero golazo, se quedó hasta con la grada.

----------


## Luján

> Da igual, sigue sin gustarme. Lo que falló el otro día es imperdonable.
> El gol de Silva, un verdadero golazo, se quedó hasta con la grada.


Pues mira que ese que falla tanto, ya tiene tantos goles como Villa en la Selección.

Es normal que un 9 falle algunas de las ocasiones. No son infalibles, como nadie en este mundo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Madre mía... vaya tarde:

Fernando, carrerón histórico.

Y Mario Mateos Doncel, CAMPEÓN DE EUROPA DE PESCA

----------


## embalses al 100%

Acaba de llegar la noticia, de la muerte de un jugador del Betis, que padecía cáncer maligno.
Miki Roqué(26), siempre en nuestros corazones).

----------


## frfmfrfm

Mi más sentido pésame a la familia.
Un bético.

----------


## sergi1907

Mi más sentido pésame.

Tán joven y un cárcel se lo ha llevado, una auténtica lástima

----------


## embalses al 100%

Una cosa que aclarar, 26, era su dorsal, 23 años su edad.
Demasiado joven  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## sergi1907

Estos casos nos deberían enseñar que cualquier día nos puede pasar a todos, que la vida es demasiado corta y perdemos el tiempo malgastándola en tonterías en lugar de disfrutar cada ssegundo de ella.

----------


## REEGE

Una verdadera pena lo del chico del betis... :Mad: 
Como bien dice Sergi, la vida es un regalo del que hay que disfrutar de cada segundo y saber valorarla.
Por otra parte, gran domingo por el carrerón de ALONSO!!

Y ya tenemos las semis de la Eurocopa:

ESPAÑA-PORTUGAL
ALEMANIA-ITALIA

----------


## F. Lázaro

Mi más sentido pésame para toda la familia y amigos del fallecido. Una auténtica lástima, con 23 años...  :Frown:  :Mad:

----------


## perdiguera

La vida es terrible e injusta muchas veces.
Ver una vida tan joven truncada de ésa manera es odioso.
Mi más sentido pésame a su familia y compañeros.

----------


## F. Lázaro

*Adeus Portugal... de volta a Lisboa!!!*  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Qué huevos Ramos tirando a lo panenca... jaja

----------


## Luján

PAra mí, sobraron 90 minutos, los primeros. Y, como los estudiantes no pueden pretender sacar en 2 meses de verano lo que no consiguieron en 9 de curso, España no podía pretender sacar en 30 minutos de prórroga lo que no consiguieron en 90.

Afortunadamente, parece que la lotería de los penaltis está de cara.

Prefiero que gane Alemania mañana (ya hoy) a que lo haga Italia.

----------


## REEGE

* Fantástica España!!!!!!!!!
Ahora con humildad a por el Triplete Histórico.
Aupa España!!*

----------


## embalses al 100%

Estoy de acurdo contigo Lujan, el partido, digamos no fue de los emocionantes. Pero vaya susto que me dio Sergio Ramos, tirando el penalti así, parecía que iba fuera, como la última vez... :Stick Out Tongue: 

De las dos posibilidades, la verdad, es que me da igual la que venga, pero está claro, que va a pasar Alemania.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Yo no lo tendría tan claro de que pasa Alemania, pero pase la que pase seguro que sera difícil ganar la final.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Por un lado Alemania supongo que iría a buscar el partido, se van a abrir y eso nos puede venir bien, pero por contra, tienen mucho peligro arriba.

Por otro lado, prefiero a Italia, es más probable que se cierre y no vaya a buscar el partido, pero un partido tan perro nos puede venir fatal como ya comprobamos.

En fin, que me da igual. Lo que sí está claro es ésto  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Una pregunta, ¿no hay partido por el tercer puesto este año? :Confused:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Pues no tengo ni idea, pero supongo que sí...

----------


## embalses al 100%

La Selección, sigue batiendo records...

*La emisión más vista de la historia*

*Los casi 13 minutos de duración de la tanda de penaltis promedió 18.141.000 espectadores y un 83,3% de cuota*

Los trece minutos que duraron los penaltis en la semifinal de la Eurocopa disputada por España y Portugal se han convertido en la emisión televisiva más vista de la historia, ya que unió delante de la pantalla a 18.141.000 espectadores, con un 83,3 por ciento de cuota de pantalla.

Según datos de Kantar Media, facilitados por Barlovento Comunicación, el partido entre España y Portugal, retransmitido por Telecinco, tuvo una audiencia de 14.182.000 espectadores y un 75,3 de cuota de pantalla.

La prórroga elevó la audiencia hasta los 16.485.000 espectadores -un 77,1 % de pantalla- lo que la convierte en la segunda emisión más vista de la historia.

El minuto más visto del partido se alcanzó a las 23.26 horas cuando 19.086.000 telespectadores veían el partido, lo que supuso una cuota de pantalla del 87,3 por ciento.

Con esta retransmisión deportiva, Telecinco consiguió ayer un 35,6 por ciento de cuota de pantalla.

----------


## Luján

> Una pregunta, ¿no hay partido por el tercer puesto este año?





> Pues no tengo ni idea, pero supongo que sí...


Según la web oficial, no: http://www.uefa.com/uefaeuro/season=...hes/index.html

----------


## perdiguera

Como no dan medallas pues han decidido que no haya partido de consolación.
Y así se ahorran unos cuantos euros, dado que la UEFA está cada vez más pobre. Sobre todo Platini y compañía.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Anda Italia... todavía no ha terminado la primera y ya le ha clavado 2 a los alemanes  :Big Grin:

----------


## sergi1907

Las mejores ocasiones para Alemania, los goles para Italia. Así es el fútbol hoy en día

----------


## Luján

Bueno, pues el europeo acaba para España como empezó, contra Italia.

Como planteen el partido igual que el primero, ya veo el marcador, de color azul.

----------


## willi

Esta final tenemos que ganar como sea,ya lo veras lujan

----------


## embalses al 100%

Y se me fue el optimismo que tenía...

----------


## frfmfrfm

Como España quiera ganar, gana.

----------


## aberroncho

ojalá me equivoque, pero como Italia juegue como lo hizo contra Alemania y España con mucho tiki-taka pero sin profundidad y sin ocasiones de gol, nos van a dar la del pulpo. ME ABURRE EL JUEGO DE ESPAÑA.......

----------


## Luján

Vaya última curva de Maverick Viñales en la carrera de Moto3 en Assen, Holanda.

¡¡Menudo hachazo!!

Simplemente I P R E S I O N A N T E

----------


## F. Lázaro

Lo acabo de ver en la repetición, tremendo. Vaya grupito y sobre todo, la magistral maniobra en la última chicane, hay que tenerlos cuadrados para hacer lo que ha hecho.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> http://www.hoy.es/rc/20120629/deport...206292332.html
> 
> *Lance Armstrong, acusado formalmente de dopaje*
> 
> *En caso de demostrarse la veracidad de las acusaciones, el exciclista podría perder sus siete títulos del Tour de Francia*
> 
> La Agencia Antidopaje de Estados Unidos (USADA en inglés) ha presentado cargos formales por dopaje contra el ciclista estadounidense Lance Armstrong, los cuales, *de demostrarse ciertos, le despojarían de sus siete títulos del Tour de Francia.*
> 
> Un panel de revisión de tres miembros evaluó las pruebas reunidas por la USADA y las alegaciones de Armstrong antes de decididir por unanimidad presentar cargos formales ante las denuncias reveladas el pasado 13 de junio.
> ...


No caerá esa breva... éste es yankie, no español. Ya sabemos los tratos hacia unos y hacia otros en la UCI y en el TAS.

Dudo mucho que el TAS, en caso de llevarse el caso allí, tenga hu3v0s suficientes para retirarle los 7 tours...

----------


## embalses al 100%

A mi me da igual lo que hagan los ciclistas.
Lo que me da coraje, es ese "poder" de cambiar las cosas después de hechas. :Mad:  :Mad: 
Aplicable aquí, al resto de deportes, F1, incluidas.

----------


## sergi1907

Pues si se ha dopado tienen que quitarle los Tours.

Si no lo hacen será un agravio con los demás ciclistas.

----------


## REEGE

Juntos podemos y tenemos que estar con la Selección todos!!!!
Hoy pienso que podemos vivir un gran día los españoles!!!

----------


## F. Lázaro

Pero qué ven mis ojos!! Torres metiendo un gol!! Jaja. Vaya meneo le estamos metiendo a los azzuros  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ceheginero joven

> Pero qué ven mis ojos!! Torres metiendo un gol!! Jaja. Vaya meneo le estamos metiendo a los azzuros



Calla... que mientras leía tu mensaje han metido otro jejeje España 4  Italia 0!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Calla... que mientras leía tu mensaje han metido otro jejeje España 4  Italia 0!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Jajaja, sí, ya lo he visto. Lástima que no le hayan metido otros cuatro más  :Big Grin:

----------


## ceheginero joven

> Jajaja, sí, ya lo he visto. Lástima que no le hayan metido otros cuatro más


Con 2, digo 4 co***es. Ganadores de la Eurocopa 2008, el Mundial de Sudáfrica de 2010 y ahora la Eurocopa 2012 y ganamos 4-0

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Esta foto la he tomado hace un momento desde mi ventana (en Badajoz):



Un saludo cordial a todos.

P.D.- Y esto no ha hecho más que empezar.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Los terrines, vámonos a Elvas ahora!!!! jajajaja.

Espero que Cristiano haya disfrutado viendo el partido  :Big Grin:

----------


## Los terrines

Pues esto va a más:



Federico, quizás no sea el mejor momento para acercarnos a Elvas.

Saludos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Esa plaza de La Constitución se tiene que poner a reventar, pero que enchufen la fuente hombre!!!! jejeje  :Big Grin: 

Por cierto, nos acaba de llegar la información sobre lo que estaba haciendo Balotelli esta noche:



La del bailarín y la del picador lo clava, jajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: :

----------


## aberroncho

RECTIFICO..... Hoy España ha sido INFINITAMENTE superior a Italia. 
y ha demostrado que es la mejor selección de Europa-Mundo.  No me lo esperaba, pero han demostrado la diferencia del fútbol español con el resto.
CHAMPIÑONES!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola a todos.

Me alegro de que España haya ganado la Eurocopa 2012, pero permitidme que exprese mi opinión:





Un cordial saludo

----------


## Luján

> Hola a todos.
> 
> Me alegro de que España haya ganado la Eurocopa 2012, pero permitidme que exprese mi opinión:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Un cordial saludo


Cuánta razón tienes.

Pero no sólo esos que visten de rojo, sino los que visten de marrón o caqui, los brigadistas y forestales, azul o verde, policías y guardias civiles, naranja, voluntarios de Protección Civil, y en general todos los que luchan contra el fuego.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Vaya paseo de final.
Ahora digo lo mismo que los alemanes "el fútbol de España es aburrio". Y tanto...  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Vaya meneo que se han llevado los espaguetis estos.

----------


## perdiguera

Al final el 4-0 que pronostiqué contra Portugal se lo han llevado los vecinos del este.
La verdad que no disfrutaba tanto de un partido de fútbol desde el año 1966.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ni en nuestros mejores sueños pensábamos algo así, clavarle 4-0 a Italia... lástima que pudieron ser muchos más aún  :Big Grin: 

Habrá que guardar esta foto para la historia... tantos años deseándolo: *VA POR TI TASSOTTI, CA****!!!!!!*

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ayer los gibraltareños pasaron mala noche. A algunos les costaría conciliar el sueño...  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Uy!
Hablando de celebraciones, algunos animales decapitaron anoche la estatua de la Puerta Jerez aquí en Sevilla

----------


## F. Lázaro

¿A quién se le ha ocurrido semejante idea, y lo que es peor, quién narices ha dado la orden para esa camiseta?

Equipación para los JJOO de Londres:


Fuente: As.com

Para desgracia de nuestros deportistas, van a parecer mamarrachos con ese espanto de camiseta. ¿Cómo no se van a cachondear los franceses de nosotros, si hasta nuestros mandamases se cachondean de los nuestros con semejante equipación?

Espero, por el bien de todos, que los deportistas se planten y se nieguen tanto a desfilar como pasear con ese engendro puesto. ¿Dónde ha quedado la típica camisa roja sin esos floripondios y el escudo del comité olímpico español de toda la vida?

----------


## Luján

> ¿A quién se le ha ocurrido semejante idea, y lo que es peor, quién narices ha dado la orden para esa camiseta?
> 
> Equipación para los JJOO de Londres:
> 
> 
> Fuente: As.com
> 
> Para desgracia de nuestros deportistas, van a parecer mamarrachos con ese espanto de camiseta. ¿Cómo no se van a cachondear los franceses de nosotros, si hasta nuestros mandamases se cachondean de los nuestros con semejante equipación?
> 
> Espero, por el bien de todos, que los deportistas se planten y se nieguen tanto a desfilar como pasear con ese engendro puesto. ¿Dónde ha quedado la típica camisa roja sin esos floripondios y el escudo del comité olímpico español de toda la vida?


¿No te acuerdas de la foto con todos los equipajes? el chándal, el de bonito, etc. Creo que ya se puso en este hilo.

Además, son Made (& designed) in China.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Dios, que espanto...
Semos especialitos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

*Frank Schleck, positivo en un control antidopaje en el Tour*

La noticia se ha conocido este martes, día de descanso en la vuelta galaSu positivo es por Xipamide, un diurético


El ciclista luxemburgués Frank Schleck (Radioshack) ha dado positivo en un control antidopaje efectuado durante el Tour de Francia, según ha informado la Unión Ciclista Internacional (UCI).

Según el comunicado de dicho organismo Schleck dio positivo por Xipamide, un diurético, en un control efectuado el pasado 14 de julio. Schleck tiene el derecho de solicitar el contraanálisis.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Yo cambiaría el título puesto por embalses al 100% y lo pondría así: _Hay que ver, la UCI y la AMA no aprenden..._

De verdad, me da pena como la UCI, la AMA y el TAS se están cargando el ciclismo, y la culpa es de ellos, no de los ciclistas, que quede bien claro.

En primer lugar, me gustaría decir que si nos ceñimos a la definición de la RAE sobre dopaje, ésta nos dice lo siguiente: _Administrar fármacos o sustancias estimulantes para potenciar artificialmente el rendimiento del organismo con fines competitivos._ Tomar glucosa, vitaminas o geles ya estimula artificialmente el rendimiento del organismo, con lo cual, debería ser considerado como dopaje.

Siguiendo ese razonamiento, todo ciclista va dopado hasta las cejas, y sino, la prueba la tenéis aquí. Ningún cuerpo es capaz de resistir 21 días de competición haciéndote 200 km en bicicleta a un ritmo brutal de carrera y además con etapas en las que tienes que subir varios puertos de montaña, y cuando hablamos de puertos, me refiero a puertos de verdad, no a puertos de "cambios de rasante"... y creo que en el foro hay un miembro que conoce bien lo que digo, a veces ha disputado rutas largas y de varios puertos de los buenos, y por muy buena forma física que tenga uno, el día siguiente seguro que tendrá el cuerpo totalmente machacado. Ahora imaginaros eso 21 días seguido...

Por otra parte, las sanciones por dopaje y sus cantidades irrisorias. ¿Sabéis cuánto pesa un grano de arena? 50 microgramos. Un simple grano de arena pesa *¡¡50 millones!!* de veces más que la cantidad (50 pg) por la que han sancionado a Contador. Si alguien en su sano juicio considera que 50 picogramos de algo, aunque sea coca, puede influir en el rendimiento de alguien, es que definitivamente es gi...

En el caso de Frank, es similar. Si alguien piensa que por tomar Xipamide va a pasar los puertos de montaña como si fuese un avión, al que piense eso le iba a dar una bicicleta, le iba a poner a subir el puerto del Nebelhorn (Alemania) con rampas de hasta un 40%... a ver si después de subirlo sigue pensando que el Xipamide sirve para algo.

Sin comentarios ya la sanción hacia Alejandro Valverde, sancionado con dos años *¡¡sin haber dado positivo!!*, y pese a que un juez español prohibió a la UCI y a la AMA tomar las pruebas, el CONI (Italia) lo sancionó y el TAS universalizó la sanción. *Es la sanción más vergonzosa que se ha visto jamás en toda la historia.*

Una cosa es luchar contra el dopaje y otra esta caza de brujas sin sentido. La vergüenza de éste deporte son la UCI, la AMA, el TAS y todos esos organismos que lo único que les preocupa es que la sanción al deportista (económica, claro) vaya a sus arcas. Sancionan a quien les da la gana, a dedo. Ganan quien ellos quieren. Que los les interesa ese corredor o lo ven peligroso para sus intereses, le echan algo al bote de sangre y ale, dos añitos. A otros, que van cargados hasta las cejas, les permiten ganar 200 tours si hace falta, les permiten bajar un puerto campo a través atrochando y no les sancionan, y más cosas...

En fin... el ciclismo es el deporte que más me maravilla por todo, por su espíritu de sacrificio, uno de los deportes más difíciles y sin duda uno de los más duros, un ataque trepidante en las montañas, un sprint bien hecho, un equipo engrasado de valientes gregarios, perseguir al escapado... es lo mas emocionante que puede haber, pero por desgracia, los propios organismos encargados de regirlo, lo están destruyendo desde dentro.

Lo dejo aquí. Paso de seguir calentándome  :Frown:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ni Nadal, ni Samu van a los Juegos...  :Mad:  :Frown:

----------


## perdiguera

Lo que no entiendo es por qué le hacen abanderado si no tenias la seguridad de que se recuperaba de la lesión.
El que nombren ahora se verá como plato de segunda mesa.
Alguien ha fallado, por inexperiencia o por otra cosa. Vamos el presidente del COE no debe estar feliz y yo si fuese él ya habría dimitido.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Qué partidazo entre España y Argentina  :Smile: 

Hasta la mitad del partido, España era un cortacésped pasando sobre Argentina, 61 puntos al descanso  :EEK!: 

Después del descanso, los argentinos como siempre, con Scola a la cabeza repartiendo cera a diestro y siniestro con tal de desestabilizar el partido, aunque estuvieron cerca de hacerlo... Al final, 105-85 para España.

Se dice que anoche Lebron James, Kobe, Durant y compañía pusieron el canal internacional de TVE para aprender como se juega al baloncesto durante los dos primeros cuartos del partido.

PD: Ibaka tendría que haber cogido a Scola en los vestuarios y haberle dicho: "_Anda boludo, ven para acá ahora y me dices lo que me decías en la cancha_"

----------


## Luján

Scola se pasó tres pueblos, como suele ser habitual en él. El problema es que Ibaka entró al trapo. Y Scola consiguió lo que quería: dos faltas antideportivas de Ibaka, con sus consiguientes tiros libres (metió los cuatro) y posesión.


El Domingo toca el, a priori, mejor partido de la preparación. España - Estados Unidos, en Barcelona. ÑBA Vs NBA.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ibaka es una bestia. Cada vez que pones un tapón tiemblan todos  :Big Grin: 
Ese va a ser el partido amistoso del siglo. Y se va a repetir en la lucha por el Oro.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Si no llega a ser por los dos triples seguidos de Durant y Paul, los yankies las hubiesen pasado canutas para ganar el partido... han tenido algunas lagunas muy suculentas, a ver si también las tienen durante los Juegos  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Estados Unidos *86 - 81* Argentina

----------


## F. Lázaro

Qué ganitas tengo de que llegue mañana para ver ese duelo entre Lebron e "_Ibloka_"...

----------


## REEGE

Hoy es el día... disfrutaremos de la final anticipada????
Ojala y con la plata me conformaría...

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Hoy es el día... disfrutaremos de la final anticipada????
> Ojala y con la plata me conformaría...


¿Cómo que te conformas con la plata? En Pekín, si a los yankies les hubiesen pitado todas las faltas en ataque que hicieron, todos los pasos que hicieron, España hubiese sido medalla de oro con diferencia.

Si les arbitran en modo FIBA no tienen nada que hacer. Ahora bien, si a los yankies les pitan modo NBA que por desgracia es como siempre les arbitran, equipo que cogen equipo que machacan, es obvio. Si dejas que esos morlacos hagan faltas en ataque y pasos, no hay forma de parar esos trenes.

----------


## Luján

De conformarse con la plata nada.

Además, Puede darse la extraña situación de que alguien deje fuera a USA antes de la final con España.

Pero si la final es España-USA, ten por seguro que va a ser espectáculto 100%.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Además, Puede darse la extraña situación de que alguien deje fuera a USA antes de la final con España.


Ya estás pensando en las semifinales de Atenas 2004 eh? Jeje  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

Bueno, mitad de partido y un cuarto para cada equipo.

Lamentablemente, mejor el cuarto americano que el español. 40-48 para USA.

Veremos la segunda parte.

----------


## Luján

Después de ir ganando hasta de 10, al final, España ha perdido de 22. 78-100.

Estados Unidos es de otro mundo.

----------


## sergi1907

Es lógico, pretender estar al mismo nivel que EEUU, es pura utopía

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Es lógico, pretender estar al mismo nivel que EEUU, es pura utopía





> Estados Unidos es de otro mundo.


Yo no lo veo una utopía, ni tampoco los EEUU son de otro mundo. Obviamente, claro que es muy difícil ganarles, son muy buenos... eso no lo discute nadie. Pero no es imposible ganarles ni mucho menos. España ha perdido por sí misma...

La selección ha tenido fallos graves, fallos que contra EEUU no puedes cometer ya que te matan:

- *El porcentaje de triples de España ha sido pésimo (5/19)*, por contra EEUU ha clavado el doble (13/23).
- *En tiros libres hemos fallado un montón, tan sólo hemos anotado el 56.7%*, mientras que EEUU ha metido el 73.3% de TL.
- En rebotes ofensivos hemos estado un pelín flojos, 8 contra 13, pero bueno, es lo menos importante.

Y además hay más. No tengo nada en contra de ellos, pero hombre, esos emparejamientos Lebron-Claver y Durant-San Emeterio es como poner a un Hispania contra Ferrari.

Por otra parte, también se nota la falta de Marc, además de que algunos jugadores han rendido bastante poco durante el partido. Salvo Pau, Ibaka, Navarro y poco más, el resto ha estado a un nivel bajo, creo que pueden dar mucho más de sí.

En fin. Que si quieren ganar el oro, hay que ponerle más ganas que hoy, y sobre todo, no se puede fallar el 50% de tiros libres y sólo anotar el 25% de 3, así nos van a dar una soberana paliza, como la que nos han dado hoy.

----------


## Luján

Los tiros libres ha sido, es y espero que no será la eterna asignatura pendiente de la selección española.

En cuanto a los tiros de tres, es normal que hay tantos fallos, pues muchos de ellos fueron tiros forzados, incluso al límite de la posesión. Y claro, un tiro forzado cuesta más de meter.

Estoy de acuerdo en que España no estuvo fina, especialmente en el segundo cuarto, pero gran parte de esa falta de finura fue provocada por una defensa al límite de los estadounidenses. En cuanto a los emparejamientos, Claver y San Emeterio tienen calidad y rapidez suficientes para defender a quien se le ponga por delante. Personalmente, la falta de juego de Reyes, como si no hubiera jugado, y un Ibaka desaparecido a partir del segundo cuarto decantaron más el partido que otras situaciones.

----------


## F. Lázaro

La primera en la frente...

Soberano repaso el que le ha pegado Japón a España en el primer partido de los JJOO  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luján

> La primera en la frente...
> 
> Soberano repaso el que le ha pegado Japón a España en el primer partido de los JJOO


En Fútbol, se entiende.

Porque es el único deporte que comienza la competición antes de la inauguración oficial, que será esta tarde.

El domingo empieza el baloncesto ÑBA.


Por si no lo sabéis, todo sobre los Juegos en www.london1012.com

----------


## perdiguera

Una lección de humildad siempre viene bien. Esta selección no tiene un humilde como organizador y está llena de creídos.
No les auguro mucho viaje en Londres.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ya está la ceremonia de inauguración de los Juegos. Ahora están recordando historia de Reino Unidos, las 4 naciones que lo constituyen, la revolución industrial...

A ver si tiran más hacia atrás en el tiempo y también hacen un pequeño homenaje a todos esos piratas que saquearon a todo el mundo.

PD: Hagan lo que hagan, me da igual, jamás igualarán a la de Barcelona 92.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Decíamos del uniforme de España, pero anda que la Rep. Checa se queda también atrás: chaqueta, camisa, pantalón corto y *¡¡botas de agua!!* jaja, menudas pintas  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> Decíamos del uniforme de España, pero anda que la Rep. Checa se queda también atrás: chaqueta, camisa, pantalón corto y *¡¡botas de agua!!* jaja, menudas pintas


Es que se esperaba lluvia, y los checos iban preparados.

La ceremonia, rara. El pebetero, original, pero lo tendrán que mover. Si no, las jabalinas, los discos y los martillos lo podrían destrozar.

El uniforme, por lo menos el de la ceremonia, podría haber sido peor. Eso sí, me gustaron más los de otros países, que llevaban ropa típica, o los Armani de Italia.


Por cierto, que aún sin haberse inaugurado oficialmente los Juegos, ya se han batido dos récords mundiales. En tiro con arco individual y por equipos, ambos para los coreanos. El individual, 699 puntos sobre 720 posibles.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> El individual, 699 puntos sobre 720 posibles.


Y con un 10% de visión, clínicamente ciego. Aco**nante  :EEK!: 

En cuanto a la ceremonia de apertura de los Juegos, la verdad, demasiada parafernalia, un suficiente raspado. Parecía más un concierto de rock de los 70 con tanta música y tanto luciferio. Con respecto a lo del pebetero, pese a ser original, no me ha gustado nada, eso de los 7 portadores, sobraba tanto abrazo de esos 7 que portaban las antorchas, y luego que el pebetero se tenga que mover a algún otro lugar, pues lo desvirtúa demasiado.

Me hizo gracia el comentario de una de las comentaristas de TVE, diciendo que era la mejor ceremonia de toda la historia. La de Barcelona y la de Pekín le dan mil vueltas, tanto en la representación como en el encendido del pebetero. Esta ceremonia, para mí, comparable a Atlanta 96... regular.

----------


## Luján

No me hables de las comentaristas...

¿De verdad RTVE no tiene otra gente que esas dos? Menudas inútiles. Menos mal que al final llegó el otro y puso algo de rigor.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Mala jornada para los nuestros, hoy no ha salido nada de petróleo ni en ciclismo en ruta, ni en 400 estilos ni en tiro con pistola de aire 10 m.

A ver que tal mañana...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Sólo faltan 7 días más... el 5 de Agosto, vuelve el terror francés. Tranquilos gabachos, que la venganza se sirve en plato frío...


Fuente: El Mundo

PD: Espero que les haya sentado bien a los gabachos la victoria de Wiggins en el Tour. 

*27 años ya que no suena el himno de Francia en los Campos Elíseos, y 15 en que no ha vuelto a asomar la bandera de Francia sobre el podio del Tour de Francia.

Anda comeros esa gabachos*  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ale, ya tenemos la primera medalla robada a España, concretamente a Sugoi Uriarte en Judo -66 Kg.

Ha hecho todo por ganar un bronce, el coreano no ha hecho nada, de hecho le tenían que haber dado una sanción por no atacar, sin embargo la sanción se la han hado al español por ataque falso, y los jueces van y le dan la medalla al coreano. Ya sabemos de varios jueces que necesitan una revisión óptica.

----------


## Luján

> Ale, ya tenemos la primera medalla robada a España, concretamente a Sugoi Uriarte en Judo -66 Kg.
> 
> Ha hecho todo por ganar un bronce, el coreano no ha hecho nada, de hecho le tenían que haber dado una sanción por no atacar, sin embargo la sanción se la han hado al español por ataque falso, y los jueces van y le dan la medalla al coreano. Ya sabemos de 2 jueces que necesitan una revisión óptica.


Espera..., ¿es que este año ya no hay dos medallas de bronce para los que pierden las semis?

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Espera..., ¿es que este año ya no hay dos medallas de bronce para los que pierden las semis?


En la otra categoría de judo, ha sido así.
A lo mejor en esta también...

----------


## Luján

> En la otra categoría de judo, ha sido así.
> A lo mejor en esta también...


Pues si en una no hay final de consolación, en la otra tampoco habrá. No creo que haya normas diferentes para el mismo deporte en la misma competición.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Espera..., ¿es que este año ya no hay dos medallas de bronce para los que pierden las semis?


Sí. Pero Sugoi ha perdido la lucha por el bronce, por lo que se queda sin medalla, mejor dicho, se la roban.

No sé si os habréis dado cuenta, pero *deporte en el que hay jueces de por medio, no ganamos nada*, menudos robos, uno tras otro.

Cuando los jueces tienen que decidir una medalla, dicha medalla no tiene credibilidad ninguna, ya que dicha medalla es dada al mejor postor, no al más meritorio.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Pues si en una no hay final de consolación, en la otra tampoco habrá. No creo que haya normas diferentes para el mismo deporte en la misma competición.


No, me refiero, que sí, ha habido doble bronce.
Es más uno de los que se lo ha llevado es Uzbekistan.

----------


## Luján

Dos buenas noticias para el deporte español de equipo.

En baloncesto han ganado a China, pero con dificultades. 97-81 
En Balonmano, impresionante remontada ante Serbia. 26-21

----------


## embalses al 100%

Algo es algo.
Pero por otro lado, la selección de fútbol, se está estrellando también contra Honduras.
Aquí hay algo que falla...

----------


## REEGE

El espiritu de la selección de fútbol ese es el que deberían tener nuestros atletas que gozan muchos de ellos de unas buenas becas y sueldos y no van a ser capaces de colgarse ninguna medalla!!
El caso es que lo que importa en éstos juegos es participar, no??
Una pena la gestión del cómite olímpico español y sus resultados que desde el 92 van a peor...
Lo del fútbol ya ha sido de traca... y luego corriendo y dando leña, cierto es que algunos de honduras deberían dedicarse al teatro y lo de los palos, pero no tienen excusas!!
En natación y judo igual!!
Éste año olímpico contaremos las medallas con los dedos de las manos... :Mad:  Si acaso!!

----------


## embalses al 100%

Está claro que hay algo que se ha hecho mal(aparte de las equipaciones).
Pero está claro que medallas pocas vamos a ver, y podría convertirse en uno de los peores resultados.
Algunos esperábamos más.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Está claro que hay algo que se ha hecho mal(aparte de las equipaciones).
> Pero está claro que medallas pocas vamos a ver, y podría convertirse en uno de los peores resultados.
> Algunos esperábamos más.


Bueno, hay que tener en cuenta que la gran mina de medallas para España son deportes en equipo, sincro, piragüismo y vela, y todas esas competiciones son los últimos días de los Juegos. De hecho, no recuerdo si fue en Pekín o en Atenas, hasta más de la mitad de las olimpiadas, apenas llevábamos un par de ellas, y después empezaron a caer una tras otra los últimos días.

De todas formas, veo complicado igualar la marca de Pekín...

----------


## Luján

Ya se ha terminado el horroroso segundo partido de España en baloncesto, frente a Australia. 70-82 para España.

Por cuartos:
Mal primero 19-14
Aceptable segundo 13-23
Espectacular tercero 10-26
Pésimo cuarto 28-19


Jugando como en el tercer cuarto, es como se ganan partidos, pero jugando como en el cuarto es como se pierden campeonatos.

----------


## REEGE

Éstas olimpiadas las únicas medallas que se van a colgar nuestros atletas son las que les regalaron en la primera comunión!!jejeje
Desastre total!! Ni los del basket me convencen...

----------


## Luján

¡Qué brutos los estadounidenses!

39 puntos en un cuarto, para dejar un total de 110-63 contra Túnez.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¡Qué brutos los estadounidenses!
> 
> 39 puntos en un cuarto, para dejar un total de 110-63 contra Túnez.


Y yo que pensaba que Túnez le iba a dar una paliza a los USA cuando he visto el primer cuarto que iban 15-13  :Big Grin: 

Por cierto, Ander Elosegui por segunda vez, se queda con la medalla de chocolate, otra vez cuarto, igual que en Pekín  :Mad:

----------


## F. Lázaro

- Bronce de Sugoi
- Balonmano femenino contra Francia
- Balonmano masculino contra Dinamarca
- Voley playa contra USA
- Hockey sobre hierba
- Fútbol contra Honduras
- Waterpolo contra Croacia
- En boxeo también ha habido cosas raras...

Demasiados errores arbitrales ¿no os parece? Además, todos ellos en momentos cruciales del partido o de la competición. Nos están jo**endo en todos los deportes que pueden, todo deporte en el que hay árbitros o jueces nos están haciendo la vida imposible. Ya verán las de sincro, miedo me dan  :Mad: 

Era algo que cabía de esperarse que iba a haber un complot contra España. Hay mucha envidia suelta del deporte español, y si a eso sumamos la tensión entre España-Gibraltar, el desplante de S.M. La Reina a Isabel II, y teniendo en cuenta que las olimpiadas son en Londres, estaba más que cantado que a favor nuestra no están precisamente.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Sí, los árbitros, no se están portando demasiado bien con nosotros.
Pero el soberano repaso que nos ha metido Australia en Hockey hierba...
Y además, otro lesionado más.

----------


## Luján

Todas esas teorías conspiranóicas me parecen demasiado.

Los jueces no son siempre británicos, aunque los juegos se desarrollen en Londres, así que no hay que pensar que si es por Gibraltar, por Sofía o por la madre que la parío. Los jueces son humanos y pueden equivocarse.

Incluso puede ser que lo que desde aquí vemos de una forma, realmente haya sido de otra. Un ejemplo: El waterpolo. Desde una cámara parece gol, y así lo marcó el juez de línea, pero desde otras no lo parece tanto, y el árbitro principal así lo decidió.


Seguro que los británicos, los rusos, los turcos, los neozelandeses, los egipcios, etc. también piensan que los jueces del resto del mundo están contra ellos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Los jueces son humanos y pueden equivocarse.


Claro que son humanos, pero hay errores y errores.

- El bronce de Sugoi fue clamoroso, el coreano no hizo nada, ni le dieron sanción por no atacar, sino que encima le dieron a Sugoi un ataque falso cuando era el único de los dos que estaba haciendo algo. Eso fue el árbitro, pero es que los dos jueces dieron vencedor al coreano, vamos, que tres árbitros/jueces se equivoquen a la vez, raro...

- El error del voley playa es muy grave, todo árbitro digo yo que sabe que no se pueden dar cuatro toques, sin embargo, USA si puede.

- El hockey-hierba nos tenían que haber pitado un penalti penalti como una casa contra Pakistán, y sin embargo pitaron penalti córner.

- Uno de los dos penaltis contra Honduras, era como un piano vamos, y no pitaron absolutamente nada. Al árbitro, como premio, está seleccionado para Río 2016.

- En waterpolo, el error es gravísimo, para eso están los jueces de línea, el árbitro principal es imposible que lo pueda ver si ha sido gol o no, y pese a que el juez de línea claramente dio gol, pero incomprensiblemente el árbitro lo anuló. Había orden de no subir ese tanto al marcador, punto.

- Si visteis el combate de Kelvin de la Nieve, claramente se vio como al contrincante le dieron más puntos de la cuenta y puntuaron de manera diferente los golpes de ambos boxeadores. Ese sistema de puntuación está diseñado totalmente para poder amañar los combates. Debería de ser como el boxeo profesional, 12 asaltos y puntuar los asaltos por si hace falta ir a los puntos, pero no esa forma de puntuar que tiene el boxeo olímpico, que sin paños calientes... es una auténtica mi3rda.

.....

Por último, si dicen que a los JJOO van los mejores, no sé porqué narices tanto en fútbol como en boxeo no pueden ir los profesionales, sin embargo en tenis y baloncesto sí. En boxeo sí que estaría curioso ver a los profesionales, quizás sea la única forma de podamos disfrutar de ver el combate del siglo: ver una pelea entre los hermanos Klitschko por un oro olímpico (Wladimir ya fue oro en Atlanta 96), los cuales son amos y señores absolutos del superpesado con un poderío insultante sobre los demás.

----------


## REEGE

*Que susto cuando he visto NOTICIAS DEPORTIVAS.....
Creía que ya teníamos alguna medalla!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## F. Lázaro

¡¡¡Hombre!!! ¡¡¡Por fin un _casho yerro_!!!  :Big Grin: 

*Plata en 200 mariposa para Mireia Belmonte*, y no se ha llevado el oro por poco, la china se lo ha quitado al final.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> ¡¡¡Hombre!!! ¡¡¡Por fin un _casho yerro_!!! 
> 
> *Plata en 200 mariposa para Mireia Belmonte*, y no se ha llevado el oro por poco, la china se lo ha quitado al final.


Vamos a quedar no con esa medalla, que la tenemos ya, que es lo que cuenta. A ver si conseguimos otras 10 o por ahí.

----------


## REEGE

Enhorabuena a M. Belmonte, ya le tocaba que el otro día se le vio supe-rnerviosa en otra prueba que decían era casi medalla segura...
Espero que sea un aliciente para los demás deportistas españoles y lo den todo.

----------


## Luján

Mireia de nuevo se mete en una final olímpica, 800m libres, con el cuarto mejor tiempo. Diploma olímpico seguro con grandes posibilidades de medalla.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Segundo _casho yerro_ para España.


Fuente: Marca.com

*Bronce para Maialen Chourraut en K1 femenino en aguas bravas.* 

¡¡Enhorabuena!!

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Aunque no suelo participar en este hilo, hoy os voy a subir una historia sobre la capacidad de superación del ser humano; la conozco desde hace muchísimos años, y hoy me he acordado, buscándola en internet, y por fin la he encontrado. Primero os pongo el enlace donde la hallé: http://espndeportes.espn.go.com/olym..._/name/sh/tiro

Y ahora os copio la pequeña historia, referida al olimpismo:


"Karoly Takacs (Hungría)

    Campeón del mundo de pistola por equipos en 1938, el húngaro Karoly Takacs vivió un drama personal y deportivo cuando una granada le explotó en la mano derecha, la de la pistola. Luego, encarnando el espíritu de superación, aprendió a disparar con la izquierda y sería dos veces campeón olímpico en pistola de tiro rápido, en 1948 y 1952."

Un cordial saludo

----------


## Luján

Qué brutos los estadounidenses. 139-68 contra Nigeria. Record de anotación (139), récord de diferencia (+79) y récord de anotación individual (Carmelo Anthony, 37) en unos JJOO. España, vergonzosa victoria por la mínima ante los locales británicos. Si en todo campeonato hay un partido malo, por favor, que sea éste y no otro.

Mientras tanto, vergüenza en el bádminton. 4 parejas del doble femenino (una china, dos coreanas y una polaca) descalificadas por jugar claramente a perder para buscar mejor cruces en cuartos.


Hoy, nuevas posibilidades de medalla en natación (Belmonte de nuevo) y tenis dobles.

Y.....


*Comienza el Atletismo, los verdaderos Juegos Olímpicos.*

----------


## tescelma

Lo de ayer de los Estadounidenses fue de escándalo, solo pude ver el primer cuarto, pero fue increíble, nunca vi jugar de tal forma: rapidez y acierto (11 triples de catorce intentos en el primer cuarto). Acabaron el primer cuarto con 49 puntos. Al final el resultado fue de 156 a 73 (83 puntos de diferencia, creo que han superado todos los récords posibles.

Lo de España, ya fue otro cantar ... aunque ganaron ... la cosa no pinta bien. No se, pero desde que esta Escariolo, el juego de la selección no tiene la brillantez y la frescura que lucieron en otros tiempos.

----------


## Luján

Me he confundido al leer la noticia en la web oficial de los juegos. 139 era la marca a batir.

----------


## embalses al 100%

La vin, con los yankis. Que brutos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

¿Eso no es un delito de abuso? La virgen, +150 puntos. El apuntador del marcador debería de estar hasta las narices, no le vagó ni de levantarse de la silla al pobre, jeje.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Soy Español, ¿qué diploma quieres que gane?

----------


## F. Lázaro

*Y OTRA PARA MIREIA*

----------


## embalses al 100%

Tomaaaa!!
¿Es de oro, no?

----------


## sergi1907

> Tomaaaa!!
> ¿Es de oro, no?


No, también es de plata

----------


## Luján

La pareja de voley-playa masculina se ha quedado en la ronda de 16 (octavos) frente a los brasileños. Otra medalla y diploma menos.

Las chicas del balonmano han ganado a Suecia (25-24), clasificándose así para cuartos. Y si mis cuentas no fallan, podrían hasta quedar primeras de grupo, si ganan el próximo partido a Noruega, Francia pierde con Dinamarca, y el "goal-average" les es favorable.

Los chicos del hockey han ganado a Sudáfrica (3-2), y también se clasifican para cuartos. Si ganan a Gran Bretaña y Paquistán pierde con Australia, podrían ser segundos de grupo.

Los chicos del dobles masculino de tenis se han quedado en las semis. Lucharán por la medalla de bronce contra otros franceses.

Las chicas del waterpolo arrasan. Han ganado a Hungría y han quedado primeras de grupo (por diferencia de goles). Jugarán los cuartos con Gran Bretaña (las locales, ojo con el arbitraje), que no han ganado ni uno de los partidos de grupo.



Mañana (ya hoy) día clave en baloncesto (contra Rusia, en juego el primer puesto) y balonmano (contra Hungría, ) masculino. Voley-playa femenino, octavos contra las italianas, el juego por la medalla de bronce del dobles masculino de tenis, vela, atletismo y el otro partidazo de la jornada, waterpolo masculino contra Grecia jugándose el segundo puesto del grupo.

----------


## REEGE

http://www.juegosenlondres2012.com/medallero
*
Y éste es le medallero con Americanos y Chinos luchando por ser los mejores!!!!*

----------


## F. Lázaro

Así es como hay que jugar co...!!!! 28-11 al primer cuarto.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Vaya manera de complicarse ellos solitos el partido. Vaya 2º y 3º cuarto... vaya tela, 12 y 13 puntos respectivamente  :Mad:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Vaya tela, estamos haciendo el ridículo.

En baloncesto, han hecho el im**cil, y los de dobles de tenis, ídem, el más absoluto ridículo. ¿Así quieren luchar por las medallas? Como no sea la de chocolate...

----------


## Luján

España en baloncesto mal. Muy mal.

No se puede empezar arrasando para dejar irse después. Ya van dos partidos igual. Se jugarán el segundo puesto contra Brasil, equipo difícil.

Tiempo
Juego
puntuación
parcial 5'
parcial cuarto

5'
genial
2-20
2-20


10'
medio
11-28
9-8
11-28

15'
medio
24-36
13-8


20'
muy mal
32-40
8-4
21-12

25'
mal
42-45
10-5


30'
muy mal
56-53
14-8
24-13

35'
medio-bien
60-67
4-14


40'
muy mal
77-74
17-7
21-21



Podrán encontrarse con Estados Unidos en semis. Podemos irnos olvidando de la plata (el oro ya está asignado).

Las chicas de voley-playa han perdido su partido de octavos.

Buena noticia en el balonmano. España ganó de 11 (22-33) a Hungría, y se pone segunda a espera del partido final contra Croacia. Si lo ganan, serán primeros, pero pueden acabar terceros si pierden y Dinamarca gana.

Buenas noticias también en el waterpolo. Victoria frente a Grecia (9-11).  Se jugarán el segundo puesto contra Italia pasado mañana.

El tenis, ya lo comentó F. Lázaro.



Mañana (ya hoy):

Balonmano femenino contra Noruega (20:30), buscando intentar quedar segundas, pero no dependen sólo de sí mismas.

Hockey masculino contra Argentina (22:15), intentando quedar clasificados, a falta de otro partido más.

Comienza la sincronizada. Opción de medalla. A las 16:00

Waterpolo femenino contra Gran Bretaña, ojo con el arbitraje casero. Cuartos de final. A las 21:20 hora peninsular.

Aparte de los deportes individuales.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> España en baloncesto mal. Muy mal.
> 
> No se puede empezar arrasando para dejar irse después. Ya van dos partidos igual. Se jugarán el segundo puesto contra Brasil, equipo difícil.


Y serán tan tontos de intentar ganar para cruzarse con EEUU en semis en vez de perder y evitárselos. Anda que los italianos u otros iban a tardar mucho en dejarse perder para evitar el cruce, pero aquí somos tontos hasta para eso.

Por cierto, mirad ayer Lituania, así es como hay que jugar.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ya empezamos...  :Mad: 




> http://masdeporte.as.com/masdeporte/...65_901886.html
> 
> *Fábregas: "Juego con España porque no tengo otra opción"*
> 
> 
> 
> *Álex Fábregas, jugador de la selección de hockey que está en los Juegos, se sinceró en Ara: "Mi sentimiento es catalán y no siento lo mismo escuchando el himno español que 'Els segadors".*
> 
> 04/08/2012
> ...


Como no podría ser menos, respeto todas las opiniones e ideologías, cada uno es libre, pero *no sé a que espera el Comité Olímpico Español a expulsar del equipo a este deportista*. Si dice no sentir la camiseta que representa, no sé que hace jugando con ella. Hay mucha gente dispuesta a defender esa camiseta que se ha quedado fuera del equipo, y tenemos a uno dentro de él que dice no sentirla. Si no quieres representar a España, me parece perfecto, lárgate y punto, tan fácil como eso.

Nadie te ha obligado a ir a defender a esa camiseta, así que quítatela, dásela a otro jugador y dedícate a hacer turismo por Londres (o la que tu quieras majo).

----------


## Luján

Estoy con F. Lázaro. Si no siente los colores, que no juege. España se quedaría sin selección de Hockey (casi todos los jugadores son de Cataluña, de Barcelona más concretamente), pero al menos no harían el ridículo.

¿A alguien se le ocurriría que LeBron James dijera que juega con Estados Unidos porque no tiene más remedio?

Vergüenza ajena que siento.


Por cierto.... ¿Alguien que ponga el resumen del día y lo que viene mañana?, a mí no me deja entrar a la lista de resultados de la web oficial.

----------


## Luján

Ya tengo acceso a la web de resultados, que son buenos para el balonmano femenino, el hockey masculino, el waterpolo femenino y la sincronizada por parejas.

Todos los equipos han ganado sus partidos. Las de sincro han quedado terceras en el ejercicio técnico. Mañana el libre.

En balonmano femenino, han ganado a Noruega de 5, quedando terceras de grupo (Corea ganó a Suecia) y se enfrentarán en cuartos a Croacia, el 7 a las 14:30.
En hockey masculino, victoria contra Argentina que los sitúa en cuarto puesto matemáticamente clasificados. La posición final dependerá del resultado del partido del día 7 a las 18:00 contra los locales, segundos. Si Australia gana a Pakistán y España a Gran Bretaña, se pondrían segundos.
En waterpolo femenino, España ha pasado los cuartos contra Gran Bretaña (9-7) y se enfrentará a Hungría en semifinales, a quien ya se les ganó, y en la final se enfrentarían contra Estados Unidos (se empató) o Australia (del otro grupo).

----------


## F. Lázaro

¿A que le ganan los aussies a Rusia? Como se está poniendo el grupito, jeje  :Big Grin:

----------


## perdiguera

Estoy con F. Lázaro.
Ya está bien de soportar a los que no sienten los colores.
Si no te encuentras a gusto quédate en tu casa y no gastes más tiempo en hacerlo.
Pero creo que no lo hará ni el COE lo expulsará. Es lo que hay en este país. Cada vez menos vergüenza.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Jesús Serrano se queda a un plato de luchar por el bronce en tiro olímpico  :Mad:

----------


## REEGE

Y en Baloncesto no los veo nada bien...
Hoy han perdido después de ir ganando todo el partido en el último cuarto haciendo un ridículo espantoso!!
Y eso de dejarse ganar, nada de nada.
Esperemos que mañana con el oro ese casi seguro, se animen un poco los españoles que nos quedan... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luján

> Y en Baloncesto no los veo nada bien...
> Hoy han perdido después de ir ganando todo el partido en el último cuarto haciendo un ridículo espantoso!!
> Y eso de dejarse ganar, nada de nada.
> Esperemos que mañana con el oro ese casi seguro, se animen un poco los españoles que nos quedan...


Hombre, están jugando tan mal últimamente que no se notaría si se dejaran ganar. El guión ha sido el mismo que en el partido de Rusia y en el de Gran Bretaña.

Ahora, los cuartos con Francia.

----------


## sergi1907

El español le da la cuarta medalla a España tras las dos de natación de Mireia Belmonte y la de piragüismo en aguas bravas de Maialen Chourraut. El británico Alistair Brownlee gana la prueba y su hermano Jonathan queda tercero.

http://deportes.elpais.com/deportes/...08_150782.html

----------


## F. Lázaro

> El español le da la cuarta medalla a España tras las dos de natación de Mireia Belmonte y la de piragüismo en aguas bravas de Maialen Chourraut. El británico Alistair Brownlee gana la prueba y su hermano Jonathan queda tercero.
> 
> http://deportes.elpais.com/deportes/...08_150782.html


Una medalla más que merecida para Javier, su currículum es tremendo y le faltaba una medalla olímpica. Ya en Pekín se le escapó la medalla por una pájara llegando a meta.

Aquí lo tenía complicado con los hermanos Brownlee para ganar el oro ya que jugaban en casa.

----------


## REEGE

*ORO... POR FÍN ORO!!!!!!!!* 
Alabau nos dá éste oro en un deporte de "velas" donde seguimos dando muchas alegrías...jejeje

----------


## F. Lázaro

Grande Marina!!!!!


Fuente: As.com

Por cierto, vaya tela con los comentaristas de los Juegos. No dan una  :Mad:  ¿No tiene TVE nadie mejor?

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ahora que tenemos una pedazo de campeona en RS-X como Marina Alabau, joven y con mucha proyección, España (mejor dicho los dirigentes de turno) cogen y tiene los santos bemoles de votar a favor de retirar esta disciplina de los Juegos Olímpicos.

Sin embargo, no tienen esos mismos bemoles para reclamar al COI la inclusión del *hockey sobre patines* dentro del panorama olímpico, disciplina en la cual somos *15 veces campeones del mundo y otras 15 veces campeones de Europa*, y que claramente España y Portugal se disputarían el oro olimpiada tras olimpiada.

Sin embargo, el bádminton, que nada más se juega en China y poco más, bien que está dentro de las olimpiadas. Claro está, China es China, y España por desgracia hace tiempo que perdió el poco prestigio que tenía, fuera de nuestras fronteras somos una ... pinchada en un palo  :Frown: 

Qué grandes dirigentes tenemos, siempre velando por el deporte español...  :Mad:

----------


## F. Lázaro

*PLATA EN SINCRO*



Otra plata para el dúo de sincro, que le ha dado un soberano repaso a Rusia (sólo hay que ver los aplausos), pero qué le vamos a hacer, el oro está adjudicado a Rusia en la sincro desde hace muchos años, y por desgracia, así seguirá siendo.

----------


## Luján

No hay que olvidarse de las "chicas guerreras" del balonmano. Ya están en semifinales, al derrotar a Croacia 25-22. Ahora esperan rival entre Francia (con las que empataron a 18 en el grupo) o Montenegro.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Qué vergüenza de arbitraje en waterpolo contra España. La de España-Croacia masculino fue gorda, pero la que le están haciendo a las chicas de waterpolo es descarada. Expulsando a medio equipo español (3 a la vez), goles anulados legales, expulsando a miembros del banquillo, qué vergüenza por dios  :Mad:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Qué cara macho, menudo maletín le habrán pagado los húngaros al árbitro ese... pedazo XXXXXX, ahora vas y la cascas, que no te has salido con la tuya  :Big Grin:  :Mad: 

Y en hockey, otro robo clamoroso. Vaya 2 penaltis-córners y cómo se los han choriceado los dos. Menudos piratas...  :Mad: 

*ÉSTE ES EL JURAMENTO DE LOS JUECES DE LONDRES 2012:*



*Y sin embargo la delegación española, sin decir ni pío... ¡¡DIMISIÓN YA!!*

Llega a ser EEUU y es chico el pollo que montan (como han hecho en la gimnasia).

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Y en Baloncesto no los veo nada bien...
> Hoy han perdido después de ir ganando todo el partido en el último cuarto haciendo un ridículo espantoso!!
> Y eso de dejarse ganar, nada de nada.
> Esperemos que mañana con el oro ese casi seguro, se animen un poco los españoles que nos quedan...


El perder contra Brasil ha sido intencionado, pero lo han hecho bien porque no se ha notado. Ha sido intencionado para no cruzarse con Brasil.
El Oro, de maravilla, por fin uno, y además sevillana  :Big Grin: . 
Ahora que parece que tenemos el grifo de las medallas abierto, a ver si no se cierra.

----------


## Luján

> El perder contra Brasil ha sido intencionado, pero lo han hecho bien porque no se ha notado. Ha sido intencionado para no cruzarse con *Brasil*.
> El Oro, de maravilla, por fin uno, y además sevillana . 
> Ahora que parece que tenemos el grifo de las medallas abierto, a ver si no se cierra.


Estados Unidos. No cruzarse en semifinales (si llegan) con Estados Unidos.

Tranquilo, que pocas más van a caer.

Balonmano femenino es una posibilidad, están en semis contra Montenegro, cuarta de su grupo (75% de posibilidad de medalla).
En Hockey masculino, los cuartos contra Alemania pueden ser duros.
Las chicas de la sincronizada por equipos son casi medalla segura.
La piscina dará otra medalla de plata seguro, de oro quizás, con el waterpolo femenino. Pese a todo han ganado las semifinales.
La ÑBA no creo que pase de cuartos contra Francia. Y si de milagro lo consiguen, esperará de nuevo Rusia en semis. Si pierden las semis, la de bronce contra Argentina no la conseguirán ni de coña.
Balonmano masculino es otra gran posibilidad, igual que el remo.
Waterpolo masculino, los cuartos pueden resultar cualquier cosa. Incluso un "real" "¡pero qué co*o es esto!".
Del taekwondo, ni idea.

Iremos viendo, pero las posibilidades se van agotando.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Tranquilo, que pocas más van a caer.


Caigan las medallas que caigan, aunque nos quedemos con las que tenemos ahora mismo *ya es todo un éxito para España*. Aquí en este país sólo se invierte en fútbol y ya. El resto de deportes, si exceptuamos tenis, baloncesto y poco más, están marginados y dejados de la mano de dios. Mirad Australia, la mitad de población que nosotros y lleva ya un chorro de medallas, tal vez porque allí se invierte en deportes y aquí no, además de tener una cultura deportiva muy distinta a la nuestra.

Sólo con que se invirtiera el 10% de lo que se dedica a fútbol al resto de deportes olímpicos, caerían muchas más medallas, pero es lo que hay. Para cosechar, primero hay que sembrar, y si no se remueve la tierra, no se abona y lo más importante, no se siembra... pues ya me diréis qué cosecha vamos a tener.




> Iremos viendo, pero las posibilidades se van agotando.


En cuanto a las posibles medallas, hay varias posibilidades más de las que has comentado, algunas de ellas bastante sólidas para oro:

*- Baloncesto:* Visto lo visto, cada vez lo tienen más complicado. Si cae un bronce, ya nos podemos dar con un canto en los dientes.
*- Balonmano (M):* Ahí andamos, mañana contra Francia (el coco), partido muy duro. Si ganan, deberían de tener claras opciones de pillar hierro.
*- Balonmano (F):* Nuestras chicas están dando la talla por el momento y hay buenas posibilidades de pillar metal. Ojalá hagan buen partido en semis y aseguren plata.
*- Ciclismo:* Otra de las minas de medallas para España tras la vela, pero que este año no hemos sacado petróleo ni en carretera ni en pista. Sólo nos queda una gran baza, Hermida en mountain bike (Plata en Atenas 2004, además de 4 Mundiales y 3 Europeos).
*- Natación:* En teoría, debería caer otra plata en el equipo de sincro. Además, también queda la competición de aguas abiertas, aunque no creo que saquemos petróleo de ahí a no ser de un sorpresón mayúsculo. Además, Kiko se ha fracturado algo en un pie, pero en teoría seguía en competición.
*- Gimnasia rítmica:* Las chicas vienen de ganar el *oro en el preolímpico* y el *oro en el Cto. del Mundo*, por lo que en teoría tenemos una baza sólida de pillar metal, aunque ya estará una buena corruptela de jueces para evitar que nuestras chicas se alcen con algún hierro.
*- Lucha:* Nos queda Maiden Unda. Lo tiene difícil para hacerse con metal, pero tampoco imposible. Confiemos en ella.
*- Piragüismo:* David Cal, Sete Benavides y Saúl Craviotto. En teoría, David Cal debería darnos medallas, ojalá que nos regale al menos un oro. Sete y Saúl también andan ahí en la lucha, en teoría con menos posibilidades, pero nunca se sabe cuando puede saltar la liebre. Saúl ya nos dio oro en Pekín.
*- Waterpolo (M):* Puede pasar de todo, aunque el último partido contra Italia no me gustó nada. Espero que mejoren y se puedan meter en la lucha por medallas.
*- Waterpolo (F):* De momento ya tienen plata pese al bochornoso arbitraje de hoy, absolutamente lamentable. Si no hay otro espectáculo arbitral en la final tan lamentable como el de esta noche, las chicas tienen *serias posibilidades de hacer historia con un oro* ante USA (ya empataron contra ellas).
*- Vela:* Salvo que ocurra lo imposible en el resto de categorías, las únicas que pueden optar a una hipotética medalla son las chicas de Elliot 6.
*- Taekwondo:* Joel González es el *máximo favorito para hacerse con el oro* en -58 Kg, es el actual campeón mundial y de Europa. Brigitte Yagüe también es una baza sólida, 3 veces campeona mundial y 4 veces campeona de Europa. En teoría, tiene menos posibilidades que Joel González, pero ojalá Brigitte tenga suerte y pueda darnos una buena alegría con alguna medalla.

Y creo que no queda más, esto es todo lo que queda. Posibilidades, tenemos unas cuantas. Sólo hace falta que los nuestros tengan suerte, y lo más importante, *que los árbitros y jueces no nos jodan más de lo que han hecho ya*, que bastante se han cebado con nosotros ya... *nos han robado un bronce en judo y otra posible medalla en hockey*, así que ya está bien.

Atentos a los combates de Joel González, puesto que siendo el máximo favorito al oro, los jueces van a ir a por él...  :Mad:

----------


## sergi1907

Cal se convierte en el deportista olímpico español más laureado de la historia



Barcelona. (Redacción). El canoísta David Cal ha logrado la medalla de plata en la prueba de piragüismo C1 de 1.000 metors de los Juegos Olímpicos de Londres 2012.
Cal era uno de los favoritos de su prueba y es el deportista olímpico español más laureado de la historia.
Con un oro y cuatro platas en su palmarés, Cal estaba a una presea dorada de superar al ciclista Joan Llaneras, que antes de retirarse en 2009 conquistó dos oros y dos platas entre Sydney 2000 y Pekín 2008.


http://www.lavanguardia.com/deportes...#ixzz22wahY9gr

----------


## REEGE

Acabo de ver la repetición de la carrera y ha sido impresionante!!
Menuda remontada que ha hecho el tio... que fortaleza física!!
Otra más y aún nos quedan algunas.

----------


## F. Lázaro

*Grande David, qué huevos tienes* 

Por otra parte, *como ya vaticiné ayer, a Joel ya se la han intentado jugar*. *¿Pero qué tienen los jueces contra nosotros?* Si habéis visto el combate, el sueco ha estado todo el rato tirándose al suelo, por ello tendría que haber recibido un par de amonestaciones (sólo le han dado una al final del tercero, que no sirve de nada).

Y lo más lamentable, en el segundo asalto, le ha pegado una patada Joel al sueco que lo ha mandado al suelo por lo menos a 3 metros y no le han dado ni un sólo punto, cuando le tenían que haber dado unos cuantos por esa acción limpia y directa. ¿Y el peto electrónico del sueco? ¿Qué estaba desconectado? ¿Dónde estaba mirando el árbitro...  :Mad: 

Si embargo, al sueco sí que le han dado cuatro puntos por el reverso y patada al casco de Joel, que no llegó a caer. Pero el español le mete una patada al sueco, lo tira al suelo y lo manda a 3 metros, y eso no tiene puntos ninguno. Se ve que para que el español gane 4 puntos de golpe, le tendrá que dislocar la cabeza a alguien  :Confused: 

Al final, victoria sobre la bocina para Joel por 7-6 y pasa a siguiente ronda.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Vaya tela con el arbitraje de balonmano, nada, que tiene que pasar Francia sea como sea y ya está. Les están dejando hacer de todo a los franceses, están repartiendo cera como si esto fuera lucha libre, penaltis, pasivos, defender dentro de área, de todo. Y encima el entrenador francés acosando a la mesa.

Los españoles, en cuanto tocan a un francés... 2 minutos  :Frown: 

Los de waterpolo, bye bye.

Joel González sigue con paso firme, ya se ha metido en semis.

----------


## F. Lázaro

¡¡Ostras!! ¡¡Si existen los 7 metros para España!!

¿Ya era hora de que pitaran alguno de los 200 que les han hecho no?

*21-22 abajo y quedan un par de minutos...*

Los españoles tienen que tener todo el cuerpo lleno de moratones...

----------


## REEGE

Pues España perdió en el último segundo en Balonmano contra los franceses y ahora empieza el partido de baloncesto contra los mismos...
Esperemos que tengan mejor arbitraje y suerte los nuestros y se metan en semis!!

----------


## REEGE

Nada, no me gusta nada el equipo de basket en éstas olimpiadas!!!!
En el segundo cuarto ya y 7 puntos atrás... fallando mucho en el tiro.
Como no se pongan las pilas!!
Ah, tenemos otra en taekondo junto a Joel que nos puede dar una alegría, en su combate contra una mejicana, han comentado que es favorita al oro en su peso.
Veremos a ver como terminan nuestros españoles... Igual nos llevamos alguna sorpresa positiva, no??

----------


## F. Lázaro

En fin, y el COE a por uvas... anda que a EEUU u otros países le van a choricear los partidos de esa manera... ¡Ja!  :Mad: 

En baloncesto, como no espabilen, mal camino les veo...




> Ah, tenemos otra en taekondo junto a Joel que nos puede dar una alegría, en su combate contra una mejicana, han comentado que es favorita al oro en su peso.
> Veremos a ver como terminan nuestros españoles... Igual nos llevamos alguna sorpresa positiva, no??


Brigitte también es una buena taekwondista.

Sólo hay que desear que tanto Joel como Brigitte tengan suerte en sus combates, y sobre todo, que no desconecten los petos rivales y que los jueces sean imparciales.

----------


## F. Lázaro

TOMA!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Qué grande Brigitte y Joel, qué grandes, qué ataques!!!*

*Los 2 ya son PLATA, y camino firme hacia el ORO!!*


Fuente: As.com

*Y el árbitro, que conste, le ha robado 3 puntos a Brigitte en un ataque con patada al casco de la tailandesa.*

----------


## F. Lázaro

Sí señores, ese es el juego de Francia, tanto en baloncesto como en balonmano.

Resultado: *ningún jugador francés expulsado pese a flagrantes agresiones*

----------


## Luján

Final del baloncesto.

Victoria clara de España. Han sabido anular a Parker y por tanto a Francia en la segunda mitad.

A Batum hay que decirle que si quiere participar en otras disciplinas, como lucha libre o boxeo, también hay competición en las Olimpiadas.

Espera Rusia.

La otra semifinal, seguramente sea Estados Unidos-Argentina.

----------


## Luján

Otro oro en Taekwondo. Bonilla. Los jueces, correctos.

Yagüe, plata.

Dos medallas más "a la buchaca"

----------


## sergi1907

Las dos finales de taekwondo es lo único que he podido ver de los Juegos ya que mi hijo lo practica y lo ha querido ver.

Un deporte en el que hemos llevado dos participantes y se traen dos medallas.

----------


## Luján

> Otro oro en Taekwondo. Bonilla. Los jueces, correctos.
> 
> Yagüe, plata.
> 
> Dos medallas más "a la buchaca"


Ya van 9 medallas confirmadas (más la otra segura de waterpolo femenino).

Dos platas para Mireia Belmonte en natación
Una de bronce para Maialen Chourraut
Una plata para la sincronizada por parejas
Una de oro en vela para Marina Alabau
Una de plata en remo para David Cal
Una de plata en triatlón para Javier Gómez
Una de plata para Brigitte Yagüe y otra de oro para Joel González Bonilla en Taekwondo

Y una de plata, que puede ser de oro en waterpolo femenino

----------


## F. Lázaro

Histórico día para el taekwondo español. Ya era hora...


Fuente: As.com

Fantástico combate de Joel, qué calidad hay en ese chico, espectacular. Vaya paliza le ha pegado al coreano, sobre todo ese espectacular chagui  :Smile: 

En cuanto a Brigitte, lo tenía muy complicado contra la china. Aun así, puede sentirse orgullosa... una plata que sabe a gloria  :Smile: 




> Los jueces, correctos.


Pues sí, ambos combates muy limpios y sin decisiones erróneas y/o parciales. Eso sí es deporte limpio... no se puede decir lo mismo del judo (y otros muchos).

Por cierto, me ha hecho gracia cuando el entrenador del coreano le ha dado la tarjeta al árbitro para reclamar. Supongo que estaría de coña y que sería producto de la desesperación, pues un poco más y Joel le parte la nariz al coreano con ese espectacular chagui. 3 puntazos como una casa  :Big Grin: 




> Un deporte en el que hemos llevado dos participantes


Son 3. Me olvidé ayer del paisano de Luján, queda Nicolás García en 80 Kg.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Los periodistas no dan una... ¿pero tanto cuesta buscar en internet?




> Marca.com
> 
> PACO ROCHE. LONDRES
> 
> *Brigitte Yagüe ha conseguido la primera medalla de la historia del taekwondo español*


¿A sí? ¿Y lo que muestra Gabriel Esparza con orgullo en esta foto qué es?


Fuente: http://mastaekwondo.com/2008/02/gabr...dad-%E2%80%9D/

----------


## Luján

Precisamente ese es el problema, que casi le da en la nariz. La cara no se puede tocar. Hay que golpear donde hay casco o peto.

En cuanto a los periodistas... siempre me remito a lo mismo:
(http://pjorge.com/2004/11/24/esas-langostas-voladoras/)

----------


## perdiguera

Pues a mi no me disgustaría sufrir no una sino varias plagas de ese tipo. Cocidas, a la plancha, al horno, como fuesen.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Precisamente ese es el problema, que casi le da en la nariz. La cara no se puede tocar. Hay que golpear donde hay casco o peto.
> 
> En cuanto a los periodistas... siempre me remito a lo mismo:
> (http://pjorge.com/2004/11/24/esas-langostas-voladoras/)


ç

A mí me gustó más lo del Guadalquivir desbordado que inundó Écija  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Pues a mi no me disgustaría sufrir no una sino varias plagas de ese tipo. Cocidas, a la plancha, al horno, como fuesen.


A mí tampoco me disgustaría. A la plancha, al horno, con salsa, con brandy, con vino, en arroz... será por acompañamientos  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Pues a mi no me disgustaría sufrir no una sino varias plagas de ese tipo. Cocidas, a la plancha, al horno, como fuesen.


A mí tampoco me disgustaría. A la plancha, al horno, con salsa, con brandy, con vino, en arroz... será por acompañamientos  :Big Grin: 




> A mí me gustó más lo del Guadalquivir desbordado que inundó Écija


Como no iría el Guadalquivir entonces, jeje.

----------


## F. Lázaro

*Maider Unda, BRONCE EN LUCHA!!!!!!!!!!*


Fuente: As.com

*¡¡Grande Maider!! ¡¡Histórico!!*

----------


## Luján

Plata para las de Waterpolo. Lástima de partido. Bien al principio, pero las Estadounidenses son mucho. Todo un logro conseguir una plata en la primera presencia en los Juegos.

En balonmano, buen comienzo pero al final, a luchar por el bronce. Todavía hay esperanza.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Se lo han dejado de ir al final. Ahora a luchar por el bronce.

En waterpolo era algo esperable, aunque personalmente creo que han estado por debajo de lo que podrían haber dado. Por otra parte, y pese a que no es justificable la derrota por este motivo ni mucho menos, el arbitraje ha sido demasiado parcial, claramente a favor de EEUU, sólo había que ver como se trataban las acciones de un equipo y otro.

A ver si mañana Nicolás García tiene suerte y nos da otra medalla en taekwondo, sin duda, sería el colofón para dicho deporte.

----------


## F. Lázaro

*Uy que trapicheos los jueces con la nota de España, la gente abucheándolos y silbándoles y así siguen trapicheando.*

Curioso que entre medio, haya una jueza con claros rasgos asiáticos protestanto escandalizada... ¿no será china?. Como se les ve el plumerillo.

PD: Bueno, pues ya está claro a qué tanto trapicheo entre los jueces con la nota de España. Calculando a ver cuanto como máximo le podían dar a las españolas para luego inflarle la nota a las chinas y regalarles la plata. Lo de la juez asiática ¿china? ha sido ya vergonzoso, el pollo que estaba montando la tía, tal vez porque le habían dado a España algunos puntos más y eso le quitaba a China la plata... todo el pabellón abucheando a los jueces y ellos a lo suyo...  :Mad:

----------


## F. Lázaro

*Pulgar abajo para TVE!!*  :Mad: 

*No se ha dignado a emitir en directo ni un sólo asalto del combate de Nicolás García*, que ha ganado y ha pasado a semi-finales, en la que luchará por las medallas en taekwondo -80 kg.

A buenas horas están repitiendo el combate en teledeporte. Mientras tanto, nos hemos tenido que tragar a los demás países en rítmica, mientras nuestro último representante en taekwondo se jugaba el pase a la lucha por las medallas.  :Mad:

----------


## Luján

No creo que la jueza asiática estuviera protestando, la verdad. Es más, parecía un simple correo.

A las españolas les pesó el técnico, en el que fueron claramente mejor las chinas y, cómo no, las rusas. Superar esas nueve décimas era demasiado.


Lo bueno, otra medalla para España, más las que se puedan conseguir en el remo. Tres finalistas para mañana.

Aparte el Taekwondo (Nicolás García ya está en semifinales) y los deportes de equipo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

*TOMA!!!!!!*

Otra para el taekwondo 3 deportistas, 3 medallas!!, *y a luchar por el oro!!!*


Fuente: As.com

PD: Los de baloncesto, mejor ni hablar. 20 puntos al descanso, mama, jaja, pedazo partido  :Mad:

----------


## Luján

El baloncesto, pésimo. Esta selección ya está acabada. Los contrarios la conocen perfectamente. Ya no sorprenden.
Por cierto, otra medalla segura en vela. Final en Match Race contra Australia en la clase Elliot 6m.

Ya van 12 seguras más 2 por definir. 14, una mas y pierdo la apuesta (ojalá)

----------


## embalses al 100%

7 abajo España, aún tengo esperanzas...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Tomaaaaaaaaaa
Iguales a 46, y queda todo el cuarto cuarto. 
Vamos España, vamos a comernos a los rusos
*VAMOS!!!!*


EDIT: +8. Vaya remontada

----------


## F. Lázaro

Menos mal que Rusia ha jugado también mal todo el partido y Kirilenko en tiros no ha estado fino, sino, nos matan al final.

Madre mía que fallos más graves, y bueno, lo de los dos primeros cuartos, sin comentarios  :Mad: 

Otra plata más al saco.

----------


## perdiguera

Hombres de poca fé.
Yo tenía muchas esperanzas en el baloncesto. Y muchas menos en el fútbol, como ya os dije. Otra medalla más, al menos plata y que se prepare USA.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Igual que el partido contra Francia. Como les gusta jugar con fuego. Bueno, otra medallita más.
A ver si EE.UU, no nos mete mucho.

----------


## Luján

Impresionante segunda mitad de España. Jorge Garbajosa en comentarios está llorando de alegría.

Ya van 15 medallas. 12 ya con metal claro y tres aseguradas de plata que pueden ser de oro: Taekwondo, que se decidirá hoy, Vela, mañana y Baloncesto, el domingo a las 16:00.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Impresionante segunda mitad de España. Jorge Garbajosa en comentarios está llorando de alegría.
> 
> Ya van 15 medallas. 12 ya con metal claro y tres aseguradas de plata que pueden ser de oro: Taekwondo, que se decidirá hoy, Vela, mañana y Baloncesto, el domingo a las 16:00.


Como para no llorar, después de ver lo que hemos visto hasta el descanso...

Oros! Necesitamos oros! A ver si al menos caen un par de ellos, tenemos varias posibilidades:

- Taekwondo
- Vela
- Piragüismo (3x)
- Bicicleta de montaña
- ¿Rítmica? En el preolímpico hicieron oro, pero aquí, ya sabemos a quién se lo adjudicarán: Rusia...
- ¿Baloncesto? Va a ser que no...
- ¿Atletismo? También va a ser que no...

----------


## Luján

El Taekwondo ya se puede descartar. Al final, victoria para el argentino.

----------


## sergi1907

Pero aún así, ha sido espectacular: tres competidores, tres medallas.

----------


## Luján

El bagaje de hoy:

Oro en Vela clase Elliot 6m
Bronce en Balonmano femenino
Plata en remo K1 200.

Tres buenas medallas. La de balonmano, muy luchada. 31-29 contra Korea tras dos prórrogas. Lástima que me perdí los últimos 5 minutos. Los voy a ver ahora en diferido.

Mañana, una medalla más segura y alguna posibilidad más:

Baloncesto, Plata seguro 99.99%. El oro es imposible a no ser que a los americanos les entre una pájara.
Ciclismo de montaña. Tres participantes.
Gimnasia rítmica por equipos. España sale quinta en la final, la medalla está muy difícil, pero no imposible.
Maratón. Tres participantes, pero con marcas hasta 6 minutos más lentas que los más rápidos africanos.

Total: 16 medallas aseguradas, una por definir metal, y dos posibilidades. Descarto la maratón.

----------


## REEGE

Menudo Oro en Vela, eh?
Y Ruth por poco la lia en su despedida, se la merecía ésta chica por su forma de ser!!!
Otra para el piragüismo y la más sufrida la de las chicas de balonmano que por fín son medalla de bronce!!
Han sido unas olimpiadas muy dignas para España.
Lo peor el Atletismo y el fracaso del fútbol, pero por lo demás se han portado nuestros chicos y chicas.
Podemos estar orgullosos de ellos.

----------


## perdiguera

Impresionante primera parte del baloncesto. No le tenemos miedo, antes al contrario, creo que nos tienen.
Esto está igualadísimo. Lo único las faltas personales, que llevamos demasiadas.
USA se limita a tirar de tres o penetrar tras una finta.
59-58 es un marcador impresionante. Me alegro de tener un equipo así.

----------


## perdiguera

Al final no ha podido ser, pero les hemos disputado hasta el final. Gracias muchachos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Partidazo. Esa sí es España y no la de los partidos contra Rusia & Company...

Nada que reprocharles, sólo queda felicitarles por el gran partido que han hecho jugándoles de tú a tú y sin complejos de ningún tipo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bravo para la selección de baloncesto. Gran partido.

Por cierto, ¿visteis anoche la final de 4x100 masculino?
Madtre mía, que velocidad. Y nuevo record del Mundo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Por cierto, ¿visteis anoche la final de 4x100 masculino?
> Madtre mía, que velocidad. Y nuevo record del Mundo.


Yo no, estaba haciendo fotos nocturnas en Orellana, jeje  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

*¿Pero de donde son las bicicletas que han llevado nuestros ciclistas a Londres?*  :Confused: 

- A Luisle se le rompe la cadena en la misma rampa de salida de la crono.
- A Hermida se le salta la cadena cuando estaba en disposición de dar otra medalla para España.

Por otro lado, para terminar los Juegos, los jueces han querido volver a ser protagonistas *robando otra medalla para España* en gimnasia rítmica. Que le den el bronce a Italia, gimnastas italianas corriendo detrás de los aparatos para cogernos y no sólo se les han caído han suelo, es que han tirado una cinta fuera del tapiz, y España que sin ningún error queda 4ª por detrás de Italia, es de juzgado de guardia.

----------


## Luján

Ole Ole y Ole el partido. Acabo de verlo en diferido, no estaba en casa esta tarde.

De la rítmica, no puedo decir nada, pero esta noticia dice mucho sobre los jueces de London2012:

http://es.eurosport.yahoo.com/notici...110358878.html




> *La pista de esgrima de Londres vivió durante una hora los momentos más dramáticos en lo que va de competición olímpica. Sucedió al final del combate entre la surcoreana Shin A Lam y la alemana Britta Heidemann, que concluyó con victoria de la germana debido a un fallo en el sistema de cronometraje.*

----------


## Luján

Al final, 17 medallas.

3 de oro (Vela en RS-X y Elliot 6m) y taekwondo
10 de plata (baloncesto, dos en remo, dos en natación, una en sincronizada, dos en taekwondo, una en triatlón y una en waterpolo)
4 de bronce (una en aguas bravas, una en balonmano, una en sincronizada y una en lucha)

No son las 22 de Barcelona '92, pero no está demasiado mal. Gracias a las chicas, que se han llevado una buena cantidad de ellas (11): 2 de oro, 5 de plata y las 4 de bronce.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Resultado real: *19 medallas + ¿2 posibles?*

ORO: 2 en vela y 1 en taekwondo.
PLATA: 2 en natación, 2 en sincro, 1 en triatlón, 2 en piragüismo, 2 en taekwondo, waterpolo femenino y baloncesto masculino.
BRONCE: 1 en piragüismo, 1 en lucha libre, 1 en judo, balonmano femenino y gimnasia rítmica por equipos.

POSIBLES: Hockey masculino y balonmano masculino, los cuales, si no les hubiesen robado los partidos habrían estado en la lucha por las medallas.

----------


## perdiguera

Me encanta que tengamos tantas mujeres que se han ganado con creces esas medallas, la mayor parte de ellas sin apoyo oficial. Tienen un par de bemoles todas.

----------


## Luján

Sí.

En este país el apoyo a los deportes "minoritarios" (todos menos el fútbol) brilla por su ausencia, salvo contadísimas excepciones. Y más aún cuando se trata de deporte femenino.

Hoy, en un telediario, hablaron de los recientemente finalizados Juegos Olímpicos unos 20 segundos, lo justo para enlazar con la "gran noticia", que en nada empieza la liga.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Qué bonitas esas imágenes ahora mismo de la Vuelta pasando por las calles del encierro de Pamplona  :Smile: 

Hacía tiempo que no veía unas imágenes tan impresionantes, ni el recorrido del Giro por las calles de Milán llegan a la altura de ésto. Además, el público ha acudido en masa, por lo que la estampa es aún más espectacular.

----------


## Luján

Aquí se aclaran los intereses del COI:

http://www.diariodeleon.es/noticias/deportes/la-encrucijada-de-phelps_718523.html




> *NATACIÓN. POLÉMICA TRAS LOS JUEGOS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *La encrucijada de Phelps**El deportista más laureado podría perder sus medallas de Londres por una foto filtrada para una campaña de Vuitton.*
> *j. a. corsino | londres* 21/08/2012
> Phelps celebra uno de los cuatro oros que logró en Londres._WALTON_
> *
> ...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Sí, puede que hiciera un anuncio, pero siendo de donde es y lo que es, no creo que lo sancionen.

----------


## Luján

> Sí, puede que hiciera un anuncio, pero siendo de donde es y lo que es, no creo que lo sancionen.


El problema no es que hiciera el anuncio, sino que se "publicó" antes de tiempo. Vamos, yo no lo sancionaría, pues no ha sido culpa suya.

Es culpa del COI, que antepone el dinero al deporte.

----------


## sergi1907

Esta decisión significa que será despojado de sus siete títulos del Tour de Francia, de la medalla de bronce en las Olimpiadas de 2000 y de otros títulos ganados desde agosto de 1998.

Washington. (EFE).- El ciclista estadounidense Lance Armstrong anunció hoy que dejará la lucha para que se retiren los cargos de dopaje que pesan sobre él desde hace una década.
"Llega un momento en la vida de cualquier hombre en el que tiene que decir 'ya es suficiente'", anunció el heptacampeon del Tour de Francia en un comunicado que recoge la prensa estadounidense.
"El coste que ha tenido en mi familia y en mi trabajo para nuestra fundación me ha llevado a terminar con este sinsentido", señaló Armstrong, superviviente a un cáncer y presidente de la fundación Livestrong.
Según el diario The New York Times, esta decisión significa "casi seguro" que será despojado de sus siete títulos como campeón del Tour de Francia, la medalla de bronce que ganó en las Olimpiadas de 2000 y otros títulos ganados desde agosto de 1998.
La Agencia Antidopaje de Estados Unidos (USADA) sostiene que el ciclista, de 40 años, mantuvo un sistema de dopaje sistemático desde 1999 hasta 2005.
El pasado 29 de junio, la USADA acordó, de forma unánime, presentar formalmente cargos de dopaje contra Armstrong, ganador de siete Tour de Francia; contra los médicos españoles Pedro Celaya Lezema y Luis García del Moral; y contra el entrenador Pepe Martí, el asistente médico italiano Michele Ferrari y el director deportivo belga Johan Bruyneel.
La Agencia Antidopaje estadounidense, tras reunirse para decidir si había suficientes indicios contra el exciclista, acordó que el caso debía seguir adelante y dio a Armstrong la oportunidad de defenderse ante una comisión de arbitraje.
El ciclista estadounidense mantiene su inocencia y ha negado categóricamente haberse dopado después de pasar más de 500 controles, pero la USADA asegura que al menos diez excompañeros de Armstrong pueden testificar en su contra y que existen pruebas de sangre que son "totalmente consistentes" con muestras de dopaje.


http://www.lavanguardia.com/deportes...#ixzz24SCWYB3k

----------


## Luján

Una persona operada de un cáncer, por muy luchador que sea, no puede pedalear como lo hacía este hombre. Estoy 100% convencido que desde su operación iba hasta arriba de medicamentos, de los cuales algunos son sustancias dopantes.

Aparte de que hace años ya se había oído que Armstrong había pedido una licencia especial para poder meterse ciertos medicamentos, esgrimiendo como excusa su enfermedad.

Lo que más me molesta en este caso es que la USADA haya tardado DIEZ AÑOS en pensar en plantear la acusación. Vamos, que ni se les pasó por la cabeza lanzar la acusación mientras ganaba tours.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, todavía está por ver que se los retiren...

La USADA no puede retirar competiciones de otro país. Ahora tendrá que decidir la UCI y supongo que el TAS también.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Qué bonita se está poniendo la Vuelta... en estas tes etapas que vienen, Ancares, Lagos y Cuitu Negru, va a haber espectáculo del bueno entre Purito y el pistolero  :Cool: 

Aquí están los perfiles de las tres preciosidades que vienen...

1 Septiembre


2 Septiembre


3 Septiembre


El asfaltado de la pista del Cuitu Negru es de lo mejorcito que se ha hecho en los últimos años. Esperemos que siente un precedente y se asfalten otras, como por ejemplo la pista que sube al Cap de Vaquèira. Un encadenado final Bonaigua oeste y subir al Cap de Vaquèira tiene que ser tremendo...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, 4 días de competición en los Juegos Paralímpicos y ya llevamos 15 medallas. Vamos en el puesto 14º en el medallero, mejor que en los Olímpicos...

Ya tenemos 2 oros, 7 platas y 6 bronces:

- 1 oro, 1 plata y 1 bronce en ciclismo en pista.
- 1 oro y 2 bronces en judo.
- 6 platas y 3 bronces en natación.

*¡Ánimo chicos!*

----------


## embalses al 100%

Esto es ya otra cosa...

----------


## F. Lázaro

18 medallas llevamos ya... ¡Vamos!  :Smile: 

Las 106 medallas de Sidney lo vamos a tener chungo, pero al menos a ver si quedamos entre los 10 primeros en el medallero.

----------


## F. Lázaro

España - USA ahora mismo en baloncesto en silla de ruedas. Llega la hora de la revancha... jeje  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bien!! *25 medallas ya*  :Smile: 

2 oros y 1 plata en atletismo, ya podían tomar ejemplo los atletas olímpicos, que no se han traído ni un triste bronce en atletismo  :Frown:

----------


## aberroncho

Que pedazo de etapa hemos visto hoy en la Vuelta Ciclista  a España. Después de ver la fortaleza de Purito en las últimas tres etapas de montaña, donde no sólo aguantaba todos los ataques de Contador, sino que al final de etapa siempre le sacaba algunos segundos.
Yo creía que hoy iba a ser una etapa de transición y que la general ya estaba decidida, pero me he equivocado y creo que a mucha gente le ha pasado igual.
 Contador atacó en el segundo puerto, a unos 50 km de meta y dejó a Purito y Valverde con un palmo de narices, alcanzó a los escapados y se fue como una flecha hacia la meta. Valverde reaccionó y entró a 7 sg de Contador (si queda un km mas, lo hubiese superado).
Me alegro mucho por Contador, pero me da pena que a Purito se le escape esta vuelta que también se la merece, como también se mereció el Giro.
Las palabras de Purito en meta fueron “Alberto me ha ganado con dos co***es”

----------


## embalses al 100%

Rocord Paralímpico y Oro en 100m braza para Michelle Alonso!!!
http://www.rtve.es/alacarta/videos/t...-braza/1521894

España 29 medallas y es el 9º país con más medallas.
¡¡Vamos!!

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Que pedazo de etapa hemos visto hoy en la Vuelta Ciclista  a España. Después de ver la fortaleza de Purito en las últimas tres etapas de montaña, donde no sólo aguantaba todos los ataques de Contador, sino que al final de etapa siempre le sacaba algunos segundos.
> Yo creía que hoy iba a ser una etapa de transición y que la general ya estaba decidida, pero me he equivocado y creo que a mucha gente le ha pasado igual.
>  Contador atacó en el segundo puerto, a unos 50 km de meta y dejó a Purito y Valverde con un palmo de narices, alcanzó a los escapados y se fue como una flecha hacia la meta. Valverde reaccionó y entró a 7 sg de Contador (si queda un km mas, lo hubiese superado).
> Me alegro mucho por Contador, pero me da pena que a Purito se le escape esta vuelta que también se la merece, como también se mereció el Giro.
> Las palabras de Purito en meta fueron Alberto me ha ganado con dos co***es


No puedo estar más de acuerdo contigo aberroncho. Nadie nos esperábamos ese desenlace en una etapa como la de ayer. Últimamente nos hemos acostumbrado a ver como los ciclistas lo dejan todo para el último puerto, por lo que no es habitual ver ataques desde lejos.

La verdad, añoro mucho esos ataques desde lejos, ese es el verdadero ciclismo de ataque, atacar a 50 km de meta, como hicieron Andy y Contador en 2011 y como ha vuelto hacer ahora Contador este año. Espero que esto sea una nueva era para el ciclismo y que no se conformen con dejar todas las hostilidades al último puerto.

No recuerdo ninguna Vuelta a España tan buena como ésta. Habría que remontarse muchos años atrás para ver un espectáculo tan bueno como el que nos están ofreciendo _Purito_, _El Pistolero_ yen menor medida _Valaverde_. Sólo falta que también hubiese estado Andy para completar el espectáculo, pero la verdad, no se le está echando de menos.

Por último, chapó por Purito... tanto por la impresionante Vuelta que está haciendo, así como también como por sus palabras. GRANDE  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

¿Pero qué ven mis ojos? La ministra Ana Mato entregando las medallas en natación en los Paralímpicos de Londres...

Dan pena... una ministra española en país enemigo entregando medallas, mientras que estos piratas nos acosan y nos bajamos los pantalones (descripción gráfica):


Fuente: Intereconomia.com

----------


## F. Lázaro

¿No se puede ser más hortera? ¿Cómo se le puede regalar al ganador de la Vuelta un bol para echar la ensalada? J**er, en cualquier tienda un cacho copa vale 10 euros y seguro será más bonita que ese bol de cristal que seguro que lo han comprado en un chino...  :Mad: 

Por cierto, espero que reciban una buena reprimenda por cortar el himno. Que estemos en España, sonando nuestro himno, y lo corten cuando empieza la segunda parte del himno de la versión larga por una música discotequera, es cuando menos denigrante  :Mad:

----------


## REEGE

Mañana veremos como comienza España su andadura para ese *segundo mundial* en Brasil!!!!!!

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Mañana veremos como comienza España su andadura para ese *segundo mundial* en Brasil!!!!!!


Eaaah, quedan dos años todavía.
No creo que ganemos otro mundial, aunque todo puede pasar.
Deberían de ponerlos cada dos años, y las Olimpiadas también.

----------


## aberroncho

A mí lo que no me gusta es que el campeón no se clasifique directamente. No sé porque motivo quitaron esto, pero creo que el campeón de un mundial debería tener plaza asegurada para el siguiente. Sería muy triste que por hacer una mala fase de clasificación o por haber caído en un grupo complicado, el campeón de un Mundial no pueda estar defendiendo el título en el siguiente. En la Champions también hicieron lo mismo y puede que ahí tenga mas sentido al haber varios equipos del mismo país, pero en un mundial no veo por qué lo han hecho.

----------


## Luján

Si se gana un campeonato como un mundial, o una eurocopa se presupone que dicho equipo es lo suficientemente bueno como para pasar una fase de clasificación sin problemas. Me parece bien que España tenga que clasificarse. Tiene que ganarse jugar de nuevo. El mundial no sólo son 15 días de fase final, son 2 años de partidos.

----------


## aberroncho

Pues yo sigo pensando que cuesta mucho ganar un mundial o una Eurocopa y como ha sido hasta hace unos años, el campeón debería tener la recompensa de la clasificación directa, igual que la tiene el país organizador. El resto, a ganarse dicha clasificación, pero bueno lo han cambiado y no queda mas remedio que hacer una buena fase de clasificación y dentro de dos años a por el segundo mundial.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Y luego dicen que el ciclismo está muerto y que es un deporte del pasado. Se nota...




A ver si algún año la Vuelta se atreve a subir hasta el Veleta, sería apoteósico, por no decir del berrinche que le entraría a los gabachos por destronar a La Bonette  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

BOMBAZO!!  :Smile: 




> http://www.as.com/mas-deporte/articu...asdasmas_1/Tes
> 
> *Arum confirma la cuarta pelea entre Pacquiao y Márquez*
> 
> 
> 
> EFE, Las Vegas (EE.UU.) | 15/09/2012
> El veterano promotor Bob Arum, a través de su empresa Top Rank, confirmó hoy de manera oficial, el cuarto enfrentamiento que van a protagonizar el filipino Manny Pacquiao ante el mexicano Juan Manuel Márquez, cuya bolsa será de unos 10 millones de dólares.
> 
> ...


Por otra parte, nuestro campeón español Gabriel Campillo se ha lesionado en la espalda y no va a poder enfrentarse contra el pegador ruso Kovalev, pelea que estaba programada para el día 21. Últimamente, entre el robo de títulos mundiales y lesiones, Campillo no tiene suerte precisamente...  :Frown:

----------


## sergi1907

El partido se jugará el próximo lunes a las 20:00, afectando al horario del Deportivo-Sevilla, que se jugará a las 21:45 | El presidente del conjunto local pide disculpas y critica el acto vandálico.

Barcelona. (Redacción).- El partido que debían disputar esta noche el Rayo Vallecano y el Real Madrid ha sido aplazado para el próximo lunes por culpa de un supuesto sabotaje en el sistema eléctrico del Estadio de Vallecas.
Los locales han contactado con la RFEF para estudiar la opción de aplazar el encuentro hasta mañana, confiando que la avería esté solucionada para entonces. El partido se jugaría el próximo lunes a las 20:00, afectando al horario del Deportivo-Sevilla, que se jugará a las 21:45.
Todas las alarmas han saltado cuando los servicios del club no han podido permitir el acceso de los espectadores por un fallo del sistema eléctrico que impedía el funcionamiento de los tornos en la entrada del estadio. 
El club ha anunciado ante los medios de comunicación a través de su presidente, Raúl Martín Presa, que la avería eléctrica se debía a un "sabotaje" por parte de un grupo de vándalos. "El corte de cables es un sabotaje claro porque se ha tenido que hacer desde una de las cubiertas del estadio", dijo.
Todos los estamentos del Rayo Vallecano han trabajado contrarreloj durante más de media hora para subsanar el problema, pero la evidente falta de luz ha obligado al club a posponer el encuentro.
Raúl Martín Presa: "Pido disculpas a los aficionados"
El presidente del Rayo Vallecano, Raúl Martín Presa, ha comparecido ante los medios de comunicación tras la confirmación de la suspensión del encuentro para pedir disculpas a los aficionados que habían acudido a ver el partido. "Pedimos disculpas a la afición. Estamos muy dolidos por todo lo ocurrido pero espero que entiendan las causas ajenas al club de la suspensión".
El presidente del conjunto local se ha mostrado preocupado por la gravedad de la avería, ya que "no hay ninguna garantía" de saber cuándo se arreglará ni si se podrá jugar el partido mañana. Todo dependerá de como avance el trabajo de los técnicos.
Martín Presa ha reconocido que este sabotaje daña gravemente la imagen del club, pero no cree que la causa de este acto vandálico provenga del debate sobre el precio de las entradas de este partido. 


http://www.lavanguardia.com/deportes...#ixzz27KMoguj2

----------


## embalses al 100%

Eso les pasa por poner ese partido como día del club, teniendo, así que pagar incluso los socios.
Y proviniendo de un barrio obrero como el de Vallecas, si ya le cuesta a algunos sacarse el carnet, encima, tener que pagar una entrada adicional en un partido que a nadie le gusta perderse.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Eso les pasa por poner ese partido como día del club, teniendo, así que pagar incluso los socios.
> Y proviniendo de un barrio obrero como el de Vallecas, si ya le cuesta a algunos sacarse el carnet, encima, tener que pagar una entrada adicional en un partido que a nadie le gusta perderse.


Hay medidas más enérgicas y menos dañinas para protestar que un posible sabotaje.

Hubiese bastado con que nadie hubiese ido a ver el partido. No te preocupes, que por la cuenta que les trae, el año que viene no clavarían esa entrada adicional.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Hay medidas más enérgicas y menos dañinas para protestar que un posible sabotaje.
> 
> *Hubiese bastado con que nadie hubiese ido a ver el partido. No te preocupes, que por la cuenta que les trae, el año que viene no clavarían esa entrada adicional*.


¿Quien se va perder un partido contra el Real Madrid?
Si es que lo hacen queriendo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Esta carretera es preciosa. Ahora no decís nada los madridistas...



Aunque los árbitros la han tomado con los equipos andaluces. 
Ayer por partida doble, para el Betis y para el Sevilla.
Para cargarselos a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Esta carretera es preciosa. Ahora no decís nada los madridistas...


Ayer volvió la estelar alineación del F.C. Barcelona en el Sánchez Pizjuán...

----------


## sergi1907

Es curioso como los aficionados de uno y otro equipo os estáis quejando siempre de los árbitros cuando siempre sus "errores" os ayudan.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Es curioso como los aficionados de uno y otro equipo os estáis quejando siempre de los árbitros cuando siempre sus "errores" os ayudan.


No entiendo del todo lo que quieres decir ¿?  :Confused:

----------


## Luján

> No entiendo del todo lo que quieres decir ¿?


Creo que se refiere a que los aficionados siempre se quejan de los árbitros cuando pierde su equipo (sea culpa de ellos o no), pero cuando ganan (sea gracias a ellos o no), no.

----------


## sergi1907

Es fácil, los dos grandes siempre se están quejando de que los árbitros ayudan al otro y él le perjudican, pero si analizas toda una temporada, tanto uno como otro reciben innumerables errores a favor.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ah, vale, gracias.

Pero yo soy del Betis primero y después del Barça, y digo que anoche le hicieron un robo a mano armada al Sevilla. Es que cuando se lo hacen a uno delante de las narices si se lo hacen a otro igual, aunque sea enemigo, hay que apoyarlo. Si no, así no vamos a acabar nunca con la corrupción arbitral, en lo que llaman "La mejor Liga del mundo". ¿Por qué la llaman así? 

Porque llevan 8 años de monotonía el Barça y el Madrid. Haciéndoles favores. Haciendo nº impresionantes, marcaron más de 100 goles en una temporada, y ganando el 95% de los partidos.
En realidad, no es 1 Liga, son dos. Pero los grandes están favorecidos y se meten a la de los chicos y los equipillos que pueden plantarle un poco de cara, quedan menguados a nada.

Aparte de eso, está la falsa de los árbitros. Una serie de errores inconcebibles. Vales sí, pueden tener uno dos tres, o cuatro pequeños errores. Pero eso de comerse fueras de juego como si fuesen jamones, no pitar penaltis más claros que el agua e inventarse miles de cosas, es indignante.

YA ESTOY HARTO. :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## aberroncho

Embalses al 100% está claro que desde hace unos años aquí hay dos ligas, la que juega el Madrid y el Barsa y la que juega el resto de equipos. Esto para mí es malo, porque debería haber mas igualdad y no esta diferencia tan grande. 
Cuando el primero y el segundo le sacan 40 puntos al tercero y marca el doble de goles, no es por favoritismo arbitral, puede que si sea por favoritismo en el reparto televisivo, lo que equivale a mas dinero para fichajes y sueldos de sus estrellas.
Yo aunque sea madridista, añoro una liga con el At. de Madrid, el Valencia.......luchando por la liga y en las mismas condiciones económicas que los dos grandes, pero poderoso caballero don dinero y las p..as televisiones que tienen adulterada la competición.
Lo de los errores arbitrales es tan viejo como el fútbol y para mí, este no es el problema de esta desigualdad en la clasificación al final de la temporada.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> http://www.europapress.es/chance/gen...025152047.html
> *JUAN CARLOS FERRERO, SE DESPIDE ANTE LOS TENISTAS MÁS INTERNACIONALES*
> 
> MADRID, 25 Oct. (EUROPA PRESS) -
> 
>    Entre lágrimas anunciaba su retirada, y después de tantos años de espectáculo sobre las pistas, el tenista valenciano recibe un merecidísimo homenaje en su tierra. Reconocimiento al que han acudido las mejores raquetas españolas y algunos tenistas internacionales destacados en las últimas dos décadas.
> 
>    Juan Carlos Ferrero fue uno de los hombres que consiguieron saltar al estrellato haciendo lo que más le gusta, jugar al tenis. Y ahora que ha querido decir adiós, grandes amigos y compañeros del mundo del tenis quisieron rendirle homenaje tras 14 años de grandes éxitos deportivos.
> 
> ...


Aún recuerdo aquel partido contra Hewitt cuando ganamos la primera ensaladera. Es más, recuerdo que estábamos en el descanso del partido del Sporting todos escuchando por la radio el partido de tenis y cuando ganó el punto de partido saltamos como locos en la grada y venga a pegarle con la maza al bombo.

En fin, que se nos va un grande.

----------


## REEGE

*Dar la enhorabuena a Jorge Lorenzo y Marc Márquez por haber ganado los mundiales de MotoGP y Moto2 respectivamente!!!!*

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues sí, tenemos muchos representantes en las Motos y además buenos.
La última carrera, que va a ser en Ricardo Tormo, va a ser una auténtica fiesta.

----------


## aberroncho

He visto el reportaje del partido celebrado hoy entre Suecia e Inglaterra y he podido ver un gran gol de Ibrahimovic. El resultado ha sido 4-2 para los suecos y los 4 goles de Ibrahimovic, pero este sin duda se merece el calificativo de supermegagolazo o algo parecido.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Hombre, como el gol que metió el _Marqués de la Hierba_ no hay ninguno, eso está claro.

Pero la verdad, es que es un GOLAZO con todas las letras y en mayúsculas.

----------


## perdiguera

Yo lo acabo de ver esta mañana y me ha parecido único. Incluso la preparación que hace antes de que el portero despeje de cabeza. Genial.
¿Quien es el Marqués de la Hierba?

----------


## sergi1907

Si no me equivoco era Zinedine Zidane

----------


## F. Lázaro

Así es, comi bien dice Sergi, se trata de Zidane. Ese gol es mucho más complejo y espectacular, a mi juicio, que el que ha marcado Ibra.

----------


## REEGE

Yo me quedo con el Gol del Conde del área...jejeje

----------


## perdiguera

¡Pues sí que ha aumentado la nobleza! Y a mí sin tocarme ni una pedrea.
De goles como habéis puesto no hay realmente muchos. Siendo madridista como soy, me cuesta reconocer que el de Zidane fuese más difícil que el de Ibrahimovich, éste tiene la dificultad añadida de que está de espaldas a la portería y más lejos que Zinedine.

----------


## Luján

En el de Zidane, la mitad del gol es de Roberto Carlos y su pase. En el de Ibra, tres cuartos de lo mismo, pero con el portero. Además,ambos cuentan con una gran parte de suerte.

En cambio el de Messi, es todo, todito obra suya.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Hay que ver, lo que tiene el fútbol.

Un día, te mete tu eterno rival 5-1, y al siguiente le ganas al todopoderoso Real Madrid y te ganas la ovación de su serio entrenador Mou.

VIVA ER BETIS!!!!

----------


## REEGE

Enhorabuena y gracias Embalses al 100%!!!!
Victoria merecida y juego que ha dejado sin ideas al Madrid.
Como habrás disfrutado.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Sí, sobre todo con el gol anulado a Benzema pese a estar *casi un metro* por detrás del jugador del Betis...

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Sí, sobre todo con el gol anulado a Benzema pese a estar *casi un metro* por detrás del jugador del Betis...


Venga vamos, no os piquéis. Que para una vez que el árbitro se equivoca en contra del Madrid... Y el árbitro ha pitado muchas cosas al favor al Madrid.
Anda que el Betis no ha acumulado errores arbitrales. Es más, es al único equipo que no le han pitado ni un solo Penalti en todol o que llevamos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Venga vamos, no os piquéis. Que para una vez que el árbitro se equivoca en contra del Madrid...


No me estoy picando, solamente estoy diciendo tal y como ha sido el partido. Con respecto a eso de que el árbitro se equivoca en contra del Madrid, se nota que no ves muchos partidos del Madrid, y obviamente, el del otro día contra el City no lo viste por lo que leo...

De momento, el partido debería de haber acabado 1-1.

Por otra parte, al final del partido un jugador del Betis toca el balón con el brazo. ¿Penalti?  :Confused:  Al Madrid por menos, y en Europa (que no en la Liga), le pitan penaltis en contra, sin ir más lejos, el de esta semana, en donde Arbeloa no toca a Agüero y acaba expulsado por haber hecho "penalti". No sabía yo que rozar con el aire también se considera penalti...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ay señó.
Hay que ver lo mal acostumbrados que estáis los madridistas. En el momento que recibís un puñado de errores arbitrales, os ponéis hechos una furia, y hay que verl o malo que ha sido el árbitro y hay que ver, que no debería de pitar más.

Si recibierais, jornada tras jornada, un palo arbitral detrás de otro no os quejaríais tanto y aceptaríais, la derrota como buenos perdedores.

----------


## sergi1907

Al entrenador del Barça se le ha reproducido la enfermedad que ya padeció en 2011 y el jueves pasará por el quirófano para una nueva intervención, según Mundo Deportivo.

Barcelona. (Redacción).- Según asegura Mundo Deportivo, el entrenador del FC Barcelona Tito Vilanova habría recaído de la enfermedad de cáncer que ya padeció en 2011, y ese sería el motivo por el que el Barça habría cancelado tanto la comida de Navidad como la comparecencia que Sandro Rosell tenía prevista para este mediodía.
Todavía no hay confirmación oficial por parte del Barça, pero en un control reciente se le ha vuelto a detectar un tumor y este jueves pasará por el quirófano para una nueva operación, según asegura TV3. El técnico del Barcelona fue intervenido en noviembre de 2011 de un tumor en la glándula parótida, del que en principio se había recuperado totalmente después de estar unas semanas apartado de sus tareas de segundo entrenador. 
Tito Vilanova asumió el cargo de entrenador del FC Barcelona a principio de temporada tras superar todos los controles médicos y con la aprobación de los doctores que lo trataron. Esta redacción se ha puesto en contacto con fuentes del Hospital Vall D'Hebrón, que han evitado pronunciarse al respecto.
Fuentes del FC Barcelona han negado a Mundo Deportivo los rumores que apuntan a un posible tanteo del club catalán a Pep Guardiola y Luis Enrique Martínez. Pero otros medios como Televisión de Catalunya aseguran que el Barça ya habría tanteado al técnico de Santpedor, y que si no se llega a ningún acuerdo la alternativa sería Luis Enrique.
Poco antes de las once de la mañana el Barça emitía un comunicado en el que informaba que cancelaba todos los actos previstos para hoy. Se espera que en las próximas horas el club haga un comunicado oficial al respecto.
La noticia ha corrido como la pólvora en las redes sociales, donde ya se ha creado el hashtag #AnimsTito.


http://www.lavanguardia.com/deportes...#ixzz2FVh5HrjT

----------


## perdiguera

Es una pena. Lo siento por ese gran entrenador y mejor persona.

----------


## F. Lázaro

El Príncipe reclama su trono... y así será en la próxima actualización de los ratings de la FIDE.

Magnus Carlsen, pulverizará la histórica marca de 2851 de Kasparov, subiendo hasta los 2861. Fuera a parte del fenómeno de la inflación de ELO, que es cierto, el caso es que estamos ante un momento histórico, superando en ELO al considerado por muchos el mejor jugador de todos los tiempos.

Quién le iba a decir a Kasparov que aquél chaval de 13 años le iba a destronar...

----------


## sergi1907

Lionel Messi recibió el Balón de Oro al mejor futbolista en la gala celebrada hoy en Zúrich y se convierte así en el primer jugador de la historia que consigue el trofeo por cuarta vez y de manera consecutiva. Tras el argentino, que recibió el premio de manos de Fabio Cannavaro y obtuvo un 41,60% de los votos, quedaron Cristiano Ronaldo (23,68%) e Iniesta (10, 91%).

El crack del Barcelona, que el pasado año anotó un total de 91 goles entre todas las competiciones batiendo el mítico récord de 1972 del alemán Gerd Müller (85), partía como favorito en todas las apuestas previas. Así, fue una vez más reconocido como mejor jugador del año por jugadores y seleccionadores en una gala que le consagra como uno de los futbolistas de referencia en la última década. "Es increíble poder recibir este premio otra vez, que sea el cuarto y seguido. Impresionante", empezó Messi; "quiero compartirlo con mis compañeros y especialmente con Andrés [Iniesta], es un orgullo estar contigo y entrenarnos juntos. También a los compañeros de la selección argentina".Y, con la sonrisa en la cara, concluyó: "No sé, estoy muy nervioso. Agradecer por último y muy especialmente a mi mujer e hijo, que es lo más lindo que me dio Dios".

A sus 26 años, Messi se convierte además en el jugador más joven en sumar semejante cifra desde que recibiera su primer Balón de Oro en 2009. Hasta el momento estaba empatado con Johan Cruyff (1971, 1973 y 1974), Michel Platini (1983, 1984 y 1985), y Marco Van Basten (1988, 1989 Y 1992).

Vicente del Bosque, por otra parte, ha sido reconocido con el Balón de Oro de 2012 como mejor técnico del año por delante de José Mourinho y Pep Guardiola. El técnico salmantino recibió el galardón de manos de Luiz Felipe Scolari por sus éxitos al frente de la selección española con la que consiguió la pasada Eurocopa. "Para mí es un orgullo representar al equipo español", se arrancó el seleccionador, que agradeció a los jugadores que hagan mejores a cada entrenador, al tiempo que evocó al resto de sus entrenadores -"me influyeron para que o fuera técnico"-. Y continuó: "Los que sentimos esta fascinación por el fútbol, estamos obligados a defender, cuidar y mimar el fútbol, asimismo trasladar la mejor ética profesional".

Del Bosque se convierte así en el segundo entrenador español que consigue el premio tras Pep Guardiola, premiado en la pasada edición de 2011. No soy tan tonto al pensar que si me dan un premio individual es que me lo he ganado solo. Ahora mismo, los verdaderos artífices son los jugadores, confió Del Bosque en una entrevista a EL PAÍS antes de conocer el resultado de las votaciones finales.

El premio al técnico salmantino se extiende directamente a la selección española, que a pesar de haber contado con Xavi e Iniesta como candidatos al Balón de Oro la pasada edición, recibe ahora en manos de Del Bosque el reconocimiento por las dos Eurocopas de 2008 y 2012 y el Mundial de 2010.

http://deportes.elpais.com/deportes/...72_383665.html

----------


## F. Lázaro

Carlos Sainz, la pesadilla continúa. Si no tuvo bastante ya con las ovejas, los troncos, el motor, aquel acantilado, ahora también se suman los jueces.




> *DAKAR  | Carlos Sainz*
> 
> *'Una vergüenza: dan ganas de coger las maletas'*
> 
> 
> 
> *Sainz vuelve a recibir la sanción de 21 minutos y queda lejos del líder
> El español estalla en su cuenta oficial de Twitter y ataca a la organización*
> 
> ...


http://www.elmundo.es/elmundodeporte...ml#comentarios

----------


## F. Lázaro

Por fin se ha presentado la *Vuelta Alpinista a España 2013*.



Ni más ni menos que *12 finales en alto*, hasta la crono tiene un puerto entre medio, jaja.




Además, este año vuelve el mito asturiano, el infierno de la Vuelta.



La mítica portada de Marca con el gran Chava Jiménez que en paz descanse...


Fuente: http://www.moterus.es/rutas-en-moto/...al/l-angliru-1

----------


## perdiguera

Parece que en lugar de ciclistas sean saltamontes. 
Cada día traslado.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Parece que en lugar de ciclistas sean saltamontes. 
> Cada día traslado.


De autobús se van a hartar, eso seguro.

----------


## REEGE

Y Mou, sigue en el mismo sitio...jejeje :Confused:  :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin: 
No lo trasladan???

----------


## FEDE

http://futbol.as.com/futbol/2013/01/...50_173105.html

*Abramovich ofrece a Guardiola 65 millones por tres años*

*El ruso ha sentenciado a Rafa Benítez por sus malos resultados al frente del Chelsea. Guardiola se puede convertir en el técnico mejor pagado de la historia.*




Guardiola. 

 Según la prensa inglesa, el dueño del Chelsea, Abramovich, ya tiene claro que no renovará a Benítez y sigue empeñado en que Guardiola sea su sustituto. The Sun señalaba ayer a Benítez como "hombre muerto", tras la derrota por 0-2 ante el Swansea, al tiempo que destacaba los deseos del dueño del Chelsea por fichar a Guardiola: "Abramovich está dispuesto a convertir al exentrenador del Barcelona en el técnico mejor pagado de la historia, con un contrato de 362.000 euros a la semana". Sin embargo, a la espera y tapado está el City, que tiene más opciones tras las llegadas de Ferrán Soriano y Begiristain.
En términos similares se manifestaba el Daily Express: "Abramovich no ha renunciado aún al fichaje de Guardiola. Le ofrecerá 65 millones por tres campañas, más del doble de lo que cobra Ferguson, técnico mejor pagado de la Premier". No obstante, tanto The Sun como Daily Express añaden que Benítez seguirá hasta final de curso "con el objetivo de meterse entre los cuatro primeros de la Premier y ganar un título".
La obsesión de Abramovich por Guardiola no es nueva. Ya intentó ficharle el pasado verano y, ante la negativa del catalán, se decidió por renovar a Di Matteo. Tras la salida del italiano, volvió a sondear sin éxito a Pep para acabar incorporando a Benítez como "técnico interino" (así fue anunciado por el propio Chelsea) hasta final de temporada. Y así parece que será. El español ha mejorado el juego del equipo, pero no ha conseguido calar en una afición que no le perdona su pasado como técnico del Liverpool.
Por si fuera poco, los resultados le han dado la espalda. Tanto que su inicio, tras 14 partidos al frente del equipo blue, es el peor de un entrenador de la era Abramovich (ha tenido nueve). Suma ocho victorias, dos empates y cuatro derrotas. Además, perdió el Mundial de Clubes y en los últimos tres partidos ha cosechado dos derrotas que esfuman parte de sus opciones en Premier y en Capital One Cup.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Tenemos el mundial de balonmano celebrándose y no hemos dicho nada.
Ay que ver...
Yo es que me acabo de enterar hoy de que un grupo bastante bueno se la está jugando aquí en Sevilla. Y si no me quedo sin entradas, el miércoles asistiré a la jornada completa.

Y el grupo que juega aquí es el formado por Dinamarca, Macedonia, Rusia e Islandia(hasta aquí los buenos), y Qatar y Chile.

----------


## Luján

Pos anda!

Mira que me gusta el balonmano y yo perdiéndomelo.

También es que hasta anteayer no existía nada para mí que no fueran libros.


Miraré la web oficial.

----------


## F. Lázaro

51-11 ha ganado España a Australia en Balonmano y sin Arpad en portería.

Así es como tienen que jugar...

----------


## aberroncho

Va por vosotros, embalses al 100 %, Fede y otros béticos del Foro: Dos albañiles sueldan un escudo del Betis en la cima de la Torre Pelli.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bah, eso no es nada.

*El escudo del histórico CD Badajoz, flota en el espacio*, ni Madrid ni Barsa han llegado tan alto...




> http://www.valenciaplaza.com/ver/281...o-en-dios.html
> 
> Le encanta la paella, los arroces, *el CD Badajoz, cuyo escudo lo dejó en uno de sus viajes al espacio*


Grande el astronauta Miguel López Alegría, de ascendencia pacense  :Smile:

----------


## aberroncho

Parece que a los operarios que soldaron el escudo del Betis en la cima del rascacielos le ha salido cara la broma.

Los béticos se movilizan en apoyo a los operarios de la Torre Pelli

Dos soldadores han sido despedidos, aunque podría ser por finalización de contrato, y un auxiliar de seguridad ha sido suspendido un mes

La polémica llega hoy a dos símbolos de la ciudad: el Betis y la Torre Pelli. Y es que hasta tres trabajadores podrían haberse visto laboralmente afectados por soldar un escudo del equipo de la Palmera en lo alto del rascacielos. Según fuentes sindicales, los trabajadores que se han visto envueltos en el asunto son dos soldadores y un auxiliar de seguridad. El motivo: colgar un vídeo en las redes sociales en el que se veía a dos de ellos colocando el escudo y un tercero grabando.

En cualquier caso, las mismas fuentes aseguraron que el despido de los dos operarios -contratados por una subcontrata de la compañía que está construyendo la torre, FCC- puede estar vinculado a la finalización de contrato, ya que los trabajos de soldadura de la torre ya han finalizado y no al hecho en sí de la colocación del escudo. En el caso del vigilante, la cuestión es diferente. Este trabajador de la empresa Omega Seguridad ha sido suspendido de empleo y sueldo durante un mes por este hecho, ya que no estaba desarrollando "las labores de supervisión de seguridad y salud en la obra" para lo que estaba contratado, según fuentes de la empresa, quienes indicaron que la medida "no ha sido tan drástica" y que este empleado se incorporará a éste u otro puesto en el momento en el que cumpla la sanción.

La entidad financiera a la que pertenece la torre, Caixabank, se desvinculó de estos hechos, a los que restó importancia hace apenas unos días.

Las redes sociales no han quedado indiferentes a la noticia sobre esta sanción a los trabajadores y ya "#readmisióntrabajadoresbéticos" fue tendencia en Sevilla y en España. Desde algunos foros béticos, incluso, se propone la apertura de una cuenta para sufragar el perjuicio económico que la sanción supondrá a los operarios béticos sancionados. Del mismo modo, varios bufetes de abogados de la ciudad se han ofrecido a estos dos operarios a llevar su caso en caso de que exista sanción.

http://www.elcorreoweb.es/deportes/b...n/escudo/betis

----------


## perdiguera

Si al vigilante de seguridad le han aplicado la sanción por 


> que no estaba desarrollando "las labores de supervisión de seguridad y salud en la obra" para lo que estaba contratado


 es una barbaridad y es causa de reconvención a la empresa por parte de la autoridad laboral. Y del tema sé un rato.
El coordinador de seguridad y salud de una obra como esa fea, feísima (en mi opinión), torre, no puede ser un empleado de una empresa de vigilancia. Seguro.
Por lo que respecta a los trabajadores que soldaron el escudo del Betis, ¿cómo se les ocurre si la torre es propiedad de la Caixa, que es fan del Barça?. Fuera de bromas, me parece una barbaridad que los hayan despedido por eso; más bien creo que se haya acabado la faena y tuviesen contrato por obra.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> El coordinador de seguridad y salud de una obra como esa fea, feísima (en mi opinión), torre, no puede ser un empleado de una empresa de vigilancia. Seguro.


Es como poner a un vigilante de seguridad a hacer control de calidad... no tiene ningún sentido, pero no me extrañaría lo más mínimo que lo hagan en más de un sitio  :Mad: 




> me parece una barbaridad que los hayan despedido por eso; más bien creo que se haya acabado la faena y tuviesen contrato por obra.


Ojalá que sea ese el motivo y no puramente ideológicos. Aunque ya sabemos que el ser humano tiene mala leche para eso y para mucho más...

----------


## F. Lázaro

WOW! Jamás pensé que llegaría este momento, pero ha llegado...

La verdad, pensé que nunca iba a reconocerlo. Estaba equivocado. Chapó por ti Lance.




> *Lance Armstrong: "Sí, me he dopado"*
> 
> 
> 
> *Admite a Oprah Winfrey su dopaje organizado durante los siete Tours que ganó hasta 2005. 
> 
> "El cuento de hadas no era cierto", dijo el ex ciclista de Texas.*
> 
> La esperadísima y exclusiva entrevista de Lance Armstrong con Oprah Winfrey vino a estallar como una confesión en toda regla. De entrada, *Lance admitió sin tapujos y con cuatro ‘síes’ llenos de contundencia haber tomado EPO, cortisona, testosterona y Hormona del Crecimiento (HGH) durante cada una de las siete ediciones del Tour de Francia que conquistó entre 1999 y 2005.* Según el exciclista, todo empezó “con cortisona, a mediados de los 90”. Más adelante, Armstrong matizó: “2005 fue la última vez que crucé la línea. Aquí está la parte del informe de la USADA (Agencia AntiDopaje de EE UU) con la que no puedo estar de acuerdo y me pone triste. Después de reaparecer, en 2009 y 10, yo nunca tomé nada”.
> ...


http://ciclismo.as.com/ciclismo/2013...54_960168.html

----------


## Luján

Lo siento pero no puedo estar de acuerdo contigo Federico.

El cahpó yo se lo hubiera dado si antes de ganar el primer Tour se hubiera retirado alegando el dopaje. O, incluso, si a las primeras acusaciones lo hubiera admitido.

Ahora es tarde, muy tarde. Ha hecho mucho daño (incluso legalmente) a muchas personas y también al ciclismo.


Lo único que ha hecho esta entrevista es confirmar lo que todos ya sabíamos. Nadie que haya pasado el cáncer en su familia, o que simplemente conozca algo de la enfermedad, se cree que tras pasar uno, literalmente, de coj**es, se suba a la bici y gane 7 Tours seguidos, y cada vez más sobrado.

----------


## embalses al 100%

En 5 minutos, empieza España - Alemania. De los cuartos de final.
Promete ser un partidazo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Pues España ganó, Francia perdió y el Madrid en semis... qué más se puede pedir  :Big Grin: 

Leo esta noticia que me entristece, creo que Alberto toma el camino equivocado de tomar esa decisión:




> *Contador se plantea correr el Giro y el Tour en 2013*
> http://ciclismo.as.com/ciclismo/2013...29_391565.html


Después de ver todo lo que ha pasado, yo de ser Contador, me dedicaría exclusivamente a correr Giro y Vuelta. Con el potencial que tiene Contador podría ganar perfectamente ambas vueltas al año. Además, recordemos que en su palmarés figuran 5+2 grandes vueltas. Si durante 2 años se dedicase a correr exclusivamente Giro y Vuelta, estoy convencido de que podría ganarlas, y de ganarlas, igualaría al _Caníbal_ en cuanto a grandes vueltas, pasando al Olimpo del ciclismo mundial junto a Merckx.

Fácil obviamente no es, pero Alberto, tanto por edad como por ciclismo, tampoco es descabellado pensar que puede conseguirlo, e incluso superar dicha marca.

El Tour, que se lo coman los gabachos si quieren.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Yo creo que lo va a correr solo por darles la lata.

----------


## REEGE

Tendremos hoy a España finalista en Balonmano??? Esperemos que si.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues sí. Ha sido un gran partido.

----------


## F. Lázaro

*EL MAYOR ÉXITO DE LA HISTORIA DEL PATINAJE ARTÍSTICO ESPAÑOL*

*Javier Fernández, medalla de oro en los Europeos de Zagreb*



El español Javier Fernández ha conseguido hoy la medalla de oro en el programa libre de los Campeonatos de Europa de patinaje artístico que se disputan en Zagreb.

Fernández, de 21 años, que iba segundo después del programa corto, logró el mayor éxito de toda la historia del hielo español al ganar la competición con una puntuación de 274.87, con la que superó al francés Florent Amodio -líder tras el primer acto-, que fue plata, con 250.53.

El checo Michal Brezina capturó bronce, con un total de 243.52 puntos.

El otro español participante en la prueba, Javier Raya, ha finalizado en decimonovena posición con una puntuación de 169.58.

Por otra parte, Sara Hurtado y Adrià Díaz han acabado en decimoquinto lugar en parejas, con lo que han igualado su mejor actuación hasta la fecha, que databa del Europeo de hace un par de temporadas.

La primera pareja de danza española de la historia ha finalizado en decimocuarta posición en el programa Largo, en el que han conseguido 74.94 puntos, para sumar un total de 124.26, nueva marca personal y que les da dado la decimoquinta posición final.

http://www.marca.com/2013/01/26/mas_...359216253.html

----------


## perdiguera

Hasta sabemos patinar, qué maravilla.

----------


## sergi1907

España 35-Dinamarca 19

La selección de Valero Rivera impuso su ritmo desde el primer minuto y no dio opción a Dinamarca.

Una colosal España se coronó hoy por segunda vez campeona del mundo de balonmano, al arrollar sin compasión a Dinamarca (35-19), irreconocible durante un encuentro en el que en ningún momento tuvo opción de discutir el triunfo a los anfitriones, que suceden así a Francia en el historial. 

Era el primer Mundial que España organizaba en su casa en toda su historia y los de Valero Rivera sabían que no podían fallar si querían sumar un segundo oro, tras el de Túnez en 2005. 

De aquella selección solo quedan Rocas y Alberto Entrerríos, que disputaba su último partido como internacional. El lateral gijonés acaba en el equipo ideal del torneo, junto a Aguinagalde. Y con otro oro en el bolsillo. 

Una nueva generación se abre camino y eligió el mejor escenario para presentarse a los ojos del mundo. El Palau Sant Jordi de Barcelona, mítico escenario de los Juegos Olímpicos del 92, repleto con 14.000 almas, presenció un paseo triunfal casi vergonzante por momentos. 

La bestia negra de los españoles se quedó en mascota. Apenas una sombra de aquel equipo que llegaba invicto a la final con un balonmano temible. La aristocracia estelar doblegó la rodilla ante el balonmano del pueblo, el espíritu colectivo de los chicos de Valero Rivera, ante el grito al aire de Maqueda y el poder de Cañellas. 

De la Dinamarca que había vencido a los 'Hispanos' en los dos enfrentamientos anteriores, en el Europeo y en los Juegos de Londres, nada se supo. España sucede a Francia en lo alto del podio mundial y el parqué acabó convirtiéndose en unos gloriosos Campos Elíseos. 

Ya el arranque del encuentro había sido toda una declaración de intenciones. Antonio García fue la sorpresa en el equipo inicial español y, precisamente él, inauguró un marcador que España ya comandaba por tres tantos en el primer parcial. 

Tres minutos tardó Dinamarca en lanzar su primer disparo y casi cinco en abrir su cuenta. Los nórdicos se encasquillaron en el entramado defensivo planteado por el técnico español y apenas consiguieron plantar cara durante un cuarto de hora. 

Ese fue el tiempo que los nórdicos sacaron a relucir un conato de su maquinaria de balonmano hasta ahora perfecta. Fueron diez minutos en los que los de Ulrik Wilbek, con buena circulación unida al lanzamiento exterior, consiguieron reducir la brecha (6-5, m.11). 

Pero el muro defensivo hispano empezó a provocar cortocircuitos continuos en su rival. Hasta el intermedio, Dinamarca apenas anotó un gol por parcial, mientras cada pérdida de balón generaba un contragolpe letal. Los extremos Eggert y Lindberg no hallaban el camino que tantas veces habían recorrido, totalmente anulados. 

Hansen pedía calma a sus compañeros, pero la razón nórdica ya no respondía y sus propios monstruos empezaron a crecer. Cada ataque era un mundo, mientras los españoles anotaban con suma facilidad. Rivera y Cañellas -seis y siete goles al final del partido- colocaban la máxima diferencia hasta el momento con varios contraataques (12-8). 

Maqueda enloquecía y el Sant Jordi con él. Si el 18-10 del descanso ya fue una diferencia inesperada, más lo acabó siendo un segundo tiempo en el que los daneses ya simplemente se habían esfumado del 40x20. 

Al gol de Mollgaard tras el intermedio le siguieron casi diez minutos de sequía y apenas seis tantos en veinte minutos. Fue media hora de jolgorio español, que llegó a estar 19 tantos arriba. La guinda a un Mundial dorado para el anfitrión, mientras Dinamarca acumula ya tres finales cayendo en la desdicha. 

-Ficha técnica: 

35 - España (18+17): Sterbik (p); Rocas (-), Maqueda (5), Aguinagalde (5), Cañellas (7, 1p), García (2), Rivera (6) -equipo inicial-, Entrerríos (3), Tomás (1), Sarmiento (1), Montoro (2), Morros (1), Ruesga (-), Ariño (-), Guardiola (2) y Sierra (ps). 

19 - Dinamarca (10+9): Landin (p); Eggert (3, 2p), Lindberg (1), René Toft (-), Mollgaard (4), Hansen (2), Nielsen (-) -equipo inicial-, Sondergaard (4), Mortersen (-), Markussen (2), Lauge (1), Noddesbo (1), Svan (-), Henrik Totf (1) y Green (ps) 

Parciales cada cinco minutos: 3-1, 6-4, 8-5, 9-8, 14-9, 18-10 (descanso), 22-11, 26-12, 29-12, 30-15, 34-16, 35-19 (final). 

Árbitros: Nenad Krstic y Peter Ljubic (Eslovenia). Excluyeron a Maqueda, García y Ariño por España y a Mollgaard y Sondergaard por Dinamarca. 

Incidencias: Final del Campeonato del Mundo de España 2013, disputado en el Palau Sant Jordi de Barcelona ante unos 14.000 espectadores, con la presencia del Príncipe Felipe de Borbón y la Princesa María de Dinamarca.

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/depor...6_1101030.html

----------


## F. Lázaro

Brutal...




> http://www.chessbase.com/espanola/ne...2.asp?id=11583
> 
> Escalafón FIDE 01-02-2013: Carlsen alcanza los *2878 puntos* 
> 
> Tras haber roto el récord legendario de Garry Kasparov, de 2851 puntos Elo, el genio noruego, Magnus Carlsen continúa ascendiendo. Gracias a su triunfo (+7) en el recién terminado torneo Tata Steel en Wijk aan Zee, Magnus ha añadido 11 puntos más a su valoración estratosférica
> 
> [...]


Este es capaz de romper los 2900  :EEK!: 

Qué bestia...

----------


## F. Lázaro

¿No habrá también amaño en España?

Porque a veces en la Quiniela pasan algunas cosas más raras...

Y bueno, si ya hablamos de casos tipo Ovrebo o el impresentable de la final del Mundial de 2010...




> http://futbol.as.com/futbol/2013/02/...66_310005.html
> INTERNACIONAL | AMAÑO DE PARTIDOS
> 
> *Europol destapa una red de amaños en el fútbol profesional*
> 
> *La Oficina Europea de Policía habla de más de 380 partidos amañados, incluidos tres de clasificación para el Mundial (dos en África y otro en Centroamérica). Ninguno en España.*
> 
> La Oficina Europea de Policía, Europol, ha anunciado este lunes que ha destapado la mayor red de amaño de partidos, que afectaría a más de 380 encuentros de ligas nacionales europeas, Liga de Campeones e incluso Mundiales y Eurocopas, durante el período 2008-2011.
> 
> ...

----------


## Luján

Seguro que sí. Aunque aquí eso no es delito. Está institucionalizado.

----------


## REEGE

Para más males del Madrid, encima dicen en algunos programas del corazón que la Belén Esteban está con el "pobre" Higuaín... :Mad:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Para más males del Madrid, encima dicen en algunos programas del corazón que la Belén Esteban está con el "pobre" Higuaín...


No sé, pero era ya lo que le faltaba a Mourinho...  :Big Grin: 




> http://madrid-barcelona.com/2013-02-...e-una-apuesta/
> 
> El último bulo relacionado con alguna celebridad mediática y futbolistas de embergadura salpicó a Gonzalo Higuaín hace unos días. Durante las últimas horas se ha dicho que el jugador argentino del Real Madrid podría estar manteniendo una relación con Belén Esteban, algo que, en un principio, la co-presentadora de 'Sálvame' no negó. Pero ahora todo ha quedado en una simple anécdota.
> 
> Y es que la Esteban ha terminado por explotar, para afirmar que todo es mentira: "No conozco a Higuaín. Yo sé que lo ha pasado mal porque tenemos amigos en común y yo no quiero jorobar la vida a nadie. No tengo relación con ningún futbolista. Los rollos que tengo o tuviera ya me los habéis jorobado todos. Porque me tome algo con alguien no significa nada", denunció.
> 
> Lo cierto es que, antes de todo esto, Joaquín Prat había desvelado en 'El Programa de Ana Rosa' que todo podía deberse a una apuesta que había surgido en el vestuario del Real Madrid. Los futbolistas habrían apostado a ver quién se ligaba a Belén Esteban, ahora que anda sin pareja, y le habría tocado a Higuaín sufrir las bromas de sus compañeros.
> "No le conozco, siento mucho lo que haya podido pasar, yo ni he dado la noticia, ni he dicho dónde fue ni con quién estaba. No estoy con él. No soy mejor que nadie, ni peor que nadie. No soy una apuesta, soy una persona. No estoy con nadie del Madrid", reitera la presentadora de 'Sálvame', al tiempo que el rumor empieza a extinguirse. Y es que parece que está de moda relacionar a personajes de la televisión con futbolistas famosos.


Pues que se dejen de tanta broma y empiecen a jugar de una vez, que vaya temporada que llevan...  :Mad:

----------


## Luján

Merece la pena saber que este fin de semana se está jugando la verdadera fiesta del baloncesto español: La Copa del Rey, en Vitoria.

Real Madrid (108) - (111) Regal Barcelona
Caja Laboral (88) - (64) Cai Zaragoza
Valencia Basket (77) - (59) Asefa Estudiantes
Herbalife Gran Canaria (74) - (62) Uxue Bilbao

Fueron los cuartos de final, jugados anteayer y ayer. Hoy, las semis:

Regal Barcelona - Caja Laboral (19:00, TVE)
Valencia Basket - Gran Canaria (21:30)

El domingo, la final, que me aventuro a decir una espectacular

Regal Barcelona - Valencia Basket

----------


## Luján

Como era de esperar, las semifinales han dejado al Barça y al Valencia como finalistas.

Regal Barcelona (80) - (69) Caja Laboral
Valencia Basket (83) - (72) Gran Canaria

La final, Regal Barcelona - Valencia Basket, a las 19:00.

Creo que el campeón será el Barça.

----------


## REEGE

Jope Luján, lo vas acertando todo por ahora... ojala y lo que dices se cumpla!! :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luján

> Jope Luján, lo vas acertando todo por ahora... ojala y lo que dices se cumpla!!


Pues se cumplió.

Ganó el Barça de 16.

Aunque no he tenido ningún mérito. Viendo los primeros partidos estaba claro.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Pues del partido de baloncesto qué queréis que diga, una vergüenza, se tenía que haber suspendido inmediatamente nada más comenzar esos graves ultrajes al himno y a la bandera de nuestro país. En cualquier país decente eso conlleva sanción e incluso pena de cárcel... sin embargo aquí barra libre  :Mad: 

Lo de los chavales, sin comentarios. ¿Cómo se les puede pitar de esa forma a unos críos? No tienen vergüenza.

Por otra parte, y dado que son reincidentes, que los expulsen de la competición de la Copa del Rey y punto.

----------


## Luján

No puedes detener a 14000 personas.

----------


## ben-amar

Una cosa es el partido y la competicion y otra muy distinta las manifestaciones del publico, hay que separar ambas cosas

----------


## F. Lázaro

> No puedes detener a 14000 personas.


Claro que no se puede detener a 14.00 personas, pero sí a los instigadores (que los hay) puesto que están cometiendo un delito y sancionarlos por ello.

En cuanto al partido, muy simple, se suspende y se vuelve a celebrar en otra fecha. Si reinciden, se les expulsa de la competición.




> Una cosa es el partido y la competicion y otra muy distinta las manifestaciones del publico, hay que separar ambas cosas


Por eso mismo, ellos deberían de ser los primeros en separar la política y el deporte.

----------


## REEGE

El partido y el torneo, hizo justicia. Ganó el mejor y el barcelona lo fué. Otra cosa bien distinta es la actitud del público tanto catalán como vasco... Yo como aficionado del Barcelona desde que tenía uso de razón, siento vergüenza de ésta gente que quiere independecia y no se sienten españoles. Ante la crisis y ante éstas actitudes echo de menos a un "paquillo" más light que el de antes, pero que acojone un poco actitudes y pensamientos como éstos.
España no puede ser 17 tribus y un país de mangantes. 
Por lo demás felicitar al Barcelona y resto de equipos ya que ha sido un torneo extraordinario.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Qué vergüenza... pero lo peor de todo es que encima nadie protesta  :Frown: 




> *El COI no dará a Olano el bronce de Armstrong en Sydney 2000*
> 
> *El vicepresidente del COI dice que no se reasignará el bronce del ciclista texano en la crono. El español Abraham Olano habría sido el heredero.*
> 
> El Comité Olímpico Internacional no reasignará el bronce que ganó Lance Armstrong en la contrarreloj de los Juegos de Sydney 2000. Así lo ha revelado su vicepresidente, Thomas Bach, tras la reunión de la Comisión Ejecutiva en Lausana (Suiza).
> 
> En enero, y tras la decisión de la Unión Ciclista Internacional de quitar los títulos de los siete Tours de Francia al texano y todo su palmarés desde 1998, el COI ya anunció que descalificaba a Armstrong de todas las pruebas en las que participó en Sydney.
> 
> El campeón del Tour quedó vacante, y ahora el COI ha decidido que también quede en blanco el tercer cajón de los Juegos del 2000, según Bach. El español Abraham Olano era quien lo habría heredado. Primero fue Viatcheslav Ekimov por delante de Jan Ullrich.
> ...

----------


## aberroncho

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡BOMBAZO EN EL MUNDO DEL FÚTBOL!!!

Acabo de ver varios diarios deportivos y me he encontrado esta noticia. La verdad es que el mundo del fútbol está loco. Un entrenador joven y sin mucha experiencia se hace cargo del Real Madrid unos días antes de dos partidos transcendentales para el club.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, acabo de ver que en los periódicos ya se ha filtrado la noticia. 

Queríamos mantenerlo en secreto hasta la rueda de prensa y presentación oficial mañana por la mañana.

----------


## REEGE

La cantidad de partidos que nos vamos a chupar gratis y en el palco los de EMBALSES.NET!!!!!!!!!

----------


## perdiguera

¡Eh! REEGE, que al palco no pueden ir los culés. O te haces del Madrid o al quinto anfiteatro.

----------


## REEGE

Si hay que hacerse del Madrid, se hace... Por estar en el famoseo e irte de cañitas con Cristiano se hace lo que sea...
Igual hasta me contratan para el mantenimiento de sus jardines y piscinas y al Fresnedas le dan por .... :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Tomad gabachos tomad... encima en vuestra propia casa jaja  :Big Grin: 

*Carolina Ruiz consigue un histórico triunfo en descenso*



*La granadina ha vencido en la prueba de la Copa del Mundo de esquí alpino celebrada en Meribel (Francia). Ningún español ganó antes un descenso.*

Otro día histórico para el deporte de invierno español. Si hace un mes era el patinador madrileño Javier Fernández quien se proclamaba campeón de Europa; este sábado ha sido Carolina Ruiz quien ha logrado en Meribel (Francia) su primera victoria en la Copa del Mundo de esquí alpino. Y además lo ha hecho en la disciplina reina de la velocidad, el descenso, donde ningún otro español había logrado antes el triunfo.

Carolina Ruiz Castillo, de 31 años, nacida en Osorno (Chile) pero afincada en Granada desde niña, ha ganado en Meribel, en el mismo descenso olímpico de los Juegos de Albertville 1992, con un tiempo de 1:42.56. La andaluza ha aventajado en 20 centésimas a la alemana Maria Hoefl-Riesch y en 21 a la tercera clasificada, la francesa Marie Marchand-Arvier.



Desde que la ya retirada María José Rienda conquistó el gigante de Kvitfjell (Noruega), el 5 de marzo de 2006, ningún español se había subido al podio de la Copa del Mundo. La propia Carolina Ruiz, otro oasis en el desértico esquí alpino español, estuvo a punto de hacerlo con un cuarto puesto en el supergigante de Cortina d’Ampezzo (Italia). Pero obtener la victoria ya son palabras mayores… Y hacerlo en un descenso, mucho más.

Hace unos días, en una entrevista para ‘AS Color’, Carolina reconoció que intuía la cercanía de un gran resultado: “Durante tres o cuatro años me he dado cuenta de que está ahí, de que puede llegar cualquier día… Ha habido pruebas en las que he sido cuarta, séptima, octava o décima, pero sólo a 15 o 20 centésimas, que eso no es realmente nada. Yo lo sigo buscando, lo veo al alcance”… Pues ya le ha llegado, y en forma de victoria.

Carolina Ruiz ya había logrado subir al podio en la Copa del Mundo cuando era muy joven, a los 18 años, con un segundo puesto en el gigante de Sestriere (Italia) del 2000, pero tardó mucho en volver a repetir ese resultado. “Me llegó muy fácil y no supe gestionarlo. A partir de ahí, cuando quedaba la 15ª o la 20ª, no sabía darle el valor que tenía. En lugar de motivarme, me pesó muchísimo. Nos volvimos todos un poco locos. Ahora tengo 31 años y una madurez, una experiencia, y sé lo que cuestan las cosas”, explicó en la misma entrevista.

Con su triunfo en Meribel, la andaluza se ha convertido en el cuarto español que vence en la Copa del Mundo para un total de doce victorias: Paco Fernández Ochoa (una), Blanca Fernández Ochoa (cuatro) y María José Rienda (seis)... Carolina Ruiz (una) completa el póquer de oro del esquí alpino español.

http://masdeporte.as.com/masdeporte/...64_795595.html

----------


## perdiguera

Por desgracia son unas gotas de perfume sin mucha continuidad.
De todas formas me alegro sobremanera.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Por desgracia son unas gotas de perfume sin mucha continuidad.
> De todas formas me alegro sobremanera.


Ese es el problema. Esperemos que este momento de gloria de los deportes de invierno se materialice en alguna medalla en Sochi  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## F. Lázaro

El brazo que a sacado Nadal este tiempo que ha estado lesionado  :EEK!: , buenas palizas se ha debido meter en el gimnasio.

Con semejante látigo tienen que ser saque directo uno tras otro  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

Hay que sumar dos, creo, medallas en ciclismo en pista. Lo vi de pasada en el telediario esta noche.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Así es Luján, plata de Eloy Teruel en puntuación y plata de Muntaner y Torres en madison en el mundial de ciclismo en pista.

Por cierto... *¿qué tiene el COI contra España?*  :Mad:

----------


## REEGE

*Enhorabuena a los chicos de embalses.net del REAL MADRID.*

----------


## perdiguera

No sabes bien lo que es caminar hoy por aquí, es un verdadero placer.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> No sabes bien lo que es caminar hoy por aquí, es un verdadero placer.


Jajajajajaja. Buena buena  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

El Barça está para dejarlo descansar. Necesitamos que vuelva Tito ya.

----------


## F. Lázaro

El terror francés sigue su recuperación... esperemos que poco a poco siga cogiendo forma para llegar a París como un toro  :Cool: 




> http://tenis.as.com/tenis/2013/03/15...88_895645.html
> 
> *Rafa Nadal golpea a Federer y juega la semifinal con Berdych*
> 
> 
> 
> *El tenista español se mostró mucho más seguro que en el partido disputado con Gulbis y venció a Federer por 6-4 y 6-2 en una hora y 24 minutos. Se medirá con Berdych.*
> 
> Rafael Nadal firma su octava semifinal consecutiva en el Masters 1.000 de Indian Wells tras golpear duramente en cuartos a Roger Federer: 6-4, 6-2 en hora y 24 minutos. Nadal solucionó el partido con un parcial de 6-1 en juegos entre el final del primer set y el comienzo del segundo, que arrancó con 3-0 para Rafa. Aún se registró una pequeña reacción de Federer, que recuperó hasta 3-2 al lograr su único ‘break’ sobre el servicio de Nadal. Tras ese 3-2, Rafa cerró las puertas a Roger y ganó los tres juegos siguientes, que fueron los últimos del partido.
> ...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Increíble... si hace poco lograba un oro histórico en el Cto. de Europa, ahora logra otra medalla histórica, bronce en el Cto. del Mundo.

Y eso que los jueces son como son, sino, se hubiese colgado algo más que un bronce  :Mad: 




> *Javier Fernández logra hacer historia con su bronce mundial
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *El madrileño fue medalla de bronce en los Mundiales de London (Canadá), y logró la primera medalla para España en esta competición. Un hito sin precedentes.*
> 
> Javier Fernández volvió a hacer historia. El madrileño fue bronce en los Mundiales de London (Canadá), y logró la primera medalla para España en esta competición. Un hito sin precedentes. El campeón europeo hizo valer su programa largo, ese en el que al ritmo de la música de Chaplin ejecuta su triple cuádruple y encandila al público. Los jueces lo valoraron en 168.30, casi 20 puntos menos que en el Europeo (186.02), y Javi y su entrenador, Brian Orser, se quedaron algo extrañados. Registro bajo.
> 
> ...

----------


## F. Lázaro

*Un exárbitro turco denuncia un amaño en el 'sorteo Champions'*

*Según Ahmet Çakar, comentarista de la televisión turca y exárbitro internacional, el sorteo de Champions del pasado viernes fue dirigido y adulterado por un sistema de vibración.*

“La UEFA manipuló el sorteo de la Champions League y Europa League”. Esta es la hipótesis que defiende y que ha intentado demostrar el comentarista de la televisión turca y exárbitro internacional, Ahmet Çakar, en un programa deportivo. Las sospechas han puesto en el punto de mira a la UEFA, que aún no se ha pronunciado sobre las acusaciones.

Según Çakar, el sorteo estaba manipulado con la intención de que los grandes clubes y los clubes del mismo país no se enfrentarán entre sí. El objetivo, según esta hipótesis, era garantizarse unas semifinales de gran nivel. El exárbitro turco comenzó a investigar tras el sorteo de octavos de final, en el que el resultado de los emparejamientos final fue el mismo que el de los ensayos anteriores.

Ahmet Çakar demostró en directo el sistema que habría utilizado la UEFA para dirigir el sorteo. Según el exárbitro, algunas de las bolas del bombo emitían vibraciones con el contacto de un objeto metálico que estaría en la mano del encargado de sacar las bolas, en este caso Steve McManaman. Çakar hizo la demostración en su programa en directo y consiguió, sin aparentes trampas, los mismos emparejamientos que se dieron en el sorteo de la UEFA celebrado el pasado viernes 15 de marzo.

En la retransmisión del sorteo, como destacaron en el propio programa turco, hay una imagen en la que el secretario general de la UEFA Gianni Infantino mueve disimuladamente una palanca que se encuentra al lado del bombo y que contiene los nombres de los equipos.




Según dicen en Turquía podría estar activando en ese momento el sistema de vibración. Además de otros movimientos que Çakar considera sospechosos

Recordamos que tras el sorteo, los emparejamientos fueron: Málaga-Borussia; Real Madrid-Galatasaray; PSG-Barcelona y Bayern-Juventus.

http://futbol.as.com/futbol/2013/03/...60_808923.html

----------


## F. Lázaro

Desde luego, el movimiento que hace ese señor con el bombo, levantándolo un pelín y metiendo el dedo debajo de la base es cuanto menos sospechoso...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Esta noche se celebra la fiesta del fútbol en Sevilla. El esperado derbi.
Solo espero que no se repita el resultado de la primera vuelta.

Viva el Betis!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ben-amar

18:16 h. BALONMANO
El Ángel Ximénez sube a la Asobal

El conjunto pontano asciende a la máxima categoría nacional tras vencer al Bidasoa Irún (26-28) en la final de la fase de ascenso

El Puente Genil asciende a la Liga Asobal

----------


## sergi1907

Este pasado domingo en un partido de 3ª División, campo lleno y con 1918 espectadores.





Resultado final:  Olot-0 Europa-1

----------


## Luján

Tenemos un poco abandonado el tema deportivo, más allá de la F1 y las motos (que por cierto, este finde corren en Montmeló), y nos estamos olvidando de la final de la liga de Baloncesto, que enfrenta al Real Madrid y al Barcelona.

Hace escasos minutos que ha acabado el tercer partido de la serie, en Barcelona, con victoria del Real Madrid, que deja el acumulado en 2-1 a su favor.

Así va la final:

Partido
Día
Local
Resultado
Visitante

1
09/06
*Real Madrid*
76-72
F.C. Barcelona Regal

2
11/06
Real Madrid
71-72
*F.C. Barcelona Regal*

3
14/06
F.C. Barcelona Regal
72-84
*Real Madrid*

4
16/06
F.C. Barcelona Regal
19:00 h
Real Madrid

5
19/06
Real Madrid
? h
F.C. Barcelona Regal

----------


## perdiguera

Esos 12 puntos parecen demasiados. ¿Harán pupa?

----------


## aberroncho

El Barcelona parece que se ha abonado a los 72 puntos. Es raro que en los tres partidos haya hecho la misma puntuación.

----------


## Luján

No creo que hagan mucha pupa. Mañana, a partir de las siete de la tarde, lo veremos.

Si el Barça vuelve a quedarse con 72 puntos, habrá que mirar los partidos con lupa. Mucha casualidad.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Si esos 72 puntos, no son casualidad, no se que es lo que puede limitarlos.
Ayer el Barça salió con una torta impresionante, perdiendo muchas posesiones.
A ver mañana como se defienden.

----------


## Luján

Hombre, el Barça es capaz de superar los 72, con mucho, pero se ve que en esta final no les ha resultado posible debido al enfrentamiento de juegos que se ha hecho.

Ayer me sorprendió mucho el último cuarto del Real Madrid, fueron como una apisonadora, con Mirotic a la cabeza. Y durante todo el partido un Reyes espectacular. Realmente impresionante este jugador. Esperemos que le queden pilas para rato. También me sorprendió el fallo del tiro exterior en los dos equipos durante todo el partido.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Hombre, el Barça es capaz de superar los 72, con mucho, pero se ve que en esta final no les ha resultado posible debido al enfrentamiento de juegos que se ha hecho.
> 
> Ayer me sorprendió mucho el último cuarto del Real Madrid, fueron como una apisonadora, con Mirotic a la cabeza. Y durante todo el partido un Reyes espectacular. Realmente impresionante este jugador. Esperemos que le queden pilas para rato. También me sorprendió el fallo del tiro exterior en los dos equipos durante todo el partido.


Sí, en tiros de 3, llevan, en general una final con pocas anotaciones.
Y Reyes, según tenga el día, ayer estuvo muy bien, pero otras veces está fatal.
Y también me sorprendió Lorbek en el primer cuarto, que falló seis tiros libres.

----------


## Luján

Bueno, 2-2 y partido final en Madrid el miércoles a las 22:00.

La crónica, partido raro, con muy baja puntuación, pero el Barça logró pasar de 72 puntos. Hizo 73.

----------


## Luján

Comienza la Copa Confederaciones. De momento, España gana 2-0 a Uruguay al descanso.

----------


## Luján

Al final 2-1 y pidiendo la hora.

Próxima estación: Tahití, el día 20 a las 21:00 hora peninsular.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Al final 2-1 y pidiendo la hora.
> 
> Próxima estación: Tahití, el día 20 a las 21:00 hora peninsular.


Tahití, me parece que se van a retirar por depresión.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Pero dice mucho en donde están de una selección con un solo jugador profesional.

----------


## perdiguera

Campeones de Europa sub 21, por cuarta vez  y revalidando el título.
Enhorabuena.

----------


## Luján

Pues sí. Enhorabuena. Los jóvenes deportistas españoles vienen pisando fuerte.

Ahora toca que sus mayores no les desilusionen.

----------


## sergi1907

Los que le conocéis os podéis imaginar cómo está Iván :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

EL ALMERÍA TOMA VENTAJA POR EL ASCENSO ANTE EL GIRONA

El Almería dio un paso de gigante para subir a Primera división tras vencer 0-1 en Montilivi. Un pase de Corona fue aprovechado en el minuto 50 por Charles para batir a Isaac. En el 75', Esteban detuvo un penalti a Felipe.

http://www.marca.com/eventos/marcado...exCronica.html

----------


## Luján

Es cierto, Sergi. Felicidades al Almería, y a Iván.


Pero es que hoy toca celebrar, por lo menos los madridistas, que el Madrid se ha hecho, seis años después, con la Copa de la Liga de Baloncesto. Grande Madrid, y más Grande Felipe Reyes. Quinto partido, 79-71. El Barça, rondando de nuevo los 72. De hecho, la media de sus puntuaciones es de 72 puntos exactos por partido.

----------


## perdiguera

Espero que se confirme en Almería el próximo sábado el ascenso a primera. Por ahora la cosa va bien. Y es lógica la alegría de Iván.

En cuanto al baloncesto, Felipe Reyes es primordial en el Madrid y es de destacar la defensa del Madrid que no ha dejado, en ningún partido, al Barça pasar de los 73 puntos. Me gustó el partido mucho por la intensidad que todos pusieron y destacaría a Jasikevicius en el Barça, que si hubiese ganado hubiese sido elegido MVP seguro. Tanto Felipe como él, por desgracia, demasiado mayores para que nos den muchos más años de baloncesto.

----------


## Luján

A falta de Navarro, lesionado y que jugó poco, el Barça necesitaba a alguien que se lo echara a la espalda. Y ese fue Ingels (25), ayudado por Jasikevicius (23). Entre ellos suman 48 de los 71 puntos del Barça. Los demás, se quedaron en números muy pobres, y ese fue el problema del equipo.

En el Madrid, todos los que jugaron (10 de 12) anotaron, al menos, 4 puntos. Eso ya son 40 de los 78 del equipo, y de ahí para arriba, 11 más de Rudy (15), 10 más de Reyes (14), 9 más de Darden (13). Marcador mucho más repartido, cosa que personalmente siempre me ha gustado más que que un jugador anote el 40 o 50% de los puntos de su equipo.

A Reyes, 33 años, con la energía que tiene y el juego que realiza, al menos le quedan otros tres años más a buen nivel. Lo justo para asaltar el Europeo de este año, el Mundial (en España) de 2014 y el Europeo '15 con la Selección y, quién sabe, si intentará las Olimpiadas de 2016.

Jasikevicius tiene 37 años, ya es edad para pensar en la retirada del balocensto profesional, pero parece que le queda energía para rato.

----------


## Luján

El partido España-Tahití de ayer en la Copa Confederaciones solo tiene un adjetivo posible: Abuso.

Con la victoria de Uruguay a Nigeria, España es lider de grupo con 6 puntos, mientras que Nigeria y Uruguay tienen 3.

En el otro grupo, Brasil e Italia se juegan mañana entre ellos el liderato.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Por cierto.

Nos hemos saltado la clásica carrera de las 24H de Le Mans, en la que el piloto Allan Simonsen, perdíó la vida en un grave accidente, ocurrido ayer hacia las 19:00 hora española. Os dejo la noticia desde elmundo.es:

*Fallece un piloto en las 24 Horas de Le Mans*

*Simonsen es la primera víctima en la prueba desde 1997*


El piloto danés Allan Simonsen ha fallecido durante la disputa de las 24 Horas de Le Mans (Francia), la mítica carrera de resistencia que se disputa este fin de semana en el circuito de La Sarthe, como resultado de un accidente en la curva 'Tertre Rouge' durante la tercera vuelta de la carrera, a los 10 minutos del inicio.
Allan Simonsen.
"En estado grave, Allan Simonsen fue trasladado de inmediato al centro médico del circuito, donde murió poco después de su llegada a causa de sus lesiones", lamenta el comunicado de la página web oficial de la carrera (www.24h-lemans.com).
El experimentado piloto danés del equipo 'Aston Martin Vantage GTE' ha muerto a los 34 años de edad mientras disputaba esta famosa prueba por séptima vez, en la que compartía equipo y coche número 95 con Christoffer Nygaard y Kristian Poulsen.
Tras el desafortunado accidente, la familia de Allan Simonsen fue advertida inmediatamente de la gravedad del suceso por el director del equipo, David Richards.
El 'Automóvil Club de l'Ouest', creador y organizador de las 24 Horas de Le Mans, "desea expresar su profundo pesar por esta tragedia y ofrece su más sentido pésame a la familia y amigos de Allan Simonsen", aseguró en un comunicado en el que añadió que "no hará comentarios hasta que las circunstancias concretas del accidente no están determinadas completamente".
Primera víctima desde 1997
Hacía dieciséis años que la más legendaria de las carreras de automovilismo de resistencia no se cobraba la vida de piloto alguno.
La anterior víctima mortal de la carrera se produjo en 1997, cuando el francés Sébastien Enjolras perdió la vida el 3 de mayo al volante de un WR LM97-Peugeot.
Las víctimas mortales de las 24 Horas de Le Mans han sido las siguientes:

. En carrera:

20/06/1925. Marius Mestivier (FRA-Amilcar CGSS Grand Sport)19/06/1937. Pat Fairfield (RSA-Frazer Nash BMW 328)19/06/1937. René Kippeurth (FRA-Bugatti Type 44)27/06/1949. Pierre Maréchal (FRA-Aston Martin DB2)23/06/1951. Jean Larivière (FRA-Ferrari 212 Export C)14/06/1953. Tom Cole Jr. (USA-Ferrari 340 MM Vignale)11/06/1955. Pierre Levegh (FRA-Mercedes-Benz 300 SL)28/06/1956. Louis Héry (FRA-Monopole X86-Panhard)21/06/1958. Jean-Marie Brussin (FRA-Jaguar D-Type)15/06/1963. Christian "Bino" Heins (BRA-Alpine M63-Renault)23/06/1969. John Woolfe (GBR-Porsche 917)11/06/1972. Jo Bonnier (SUE-Lola T280-Ford Cosworth)12/06/1976. André Haller (FRA-Datsun 260Z)12/06/1981. Jean-Louis Lafosse (FRA-Rondeau M379C-Cosworth)01/06/1986. Jo Gartner (AUT-Porsche 962C)22/06/2013. Allan Simonsen (DIN-Aston Martin Vantage GTE)


. En entrenamientos:

19/04/1965. Lloyd "Lucky" Casner (USA-Maserati Tipo 151/3)07/04/1966. Walt Hansgen (USA-Ford GT40 Mk II)09/04/1067. Roby Weber (FRA-Matra MS630-BRM)30/03/1969. Lucien Bianchi (BEL-Alfa Romeo 33/3)


. En la preclasificatoria:

03/05/1997. Sébastien Enjolras (FRA-WR LM97-Peugeot)

DEP

----------


## perdiguera

Enhorabuena al Almería y a sus aficionados, Iván va por tí, por haber subido a primera.
La cuarta parte de los equipos de primera serán andaluces y otras dos quintas partes madrileños y valencianos. Sólo siete equipos fuera de esos territorios. Por primera vez en muchos años no habrá ningún representante insular.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Enhorabuena a Iván y al Almería. He visto hoy el ascenso en la tele.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## Luján

Ya está clara la fase final de la Copa Confederaciones.

Brasil-Uruguay (26/6) y España-Italia (27/6) serán las semifinales. Parece que se han decidido a separarlas por continentes.

La final, que se espera que sea Brasil-España, el día 30.

----------


## ivan-almeria

Muchas gracias por los comentarios del Almería.

Ahora podré ver  partidos de primera.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Muchas gracias por los comentarios del Almería.
> 
> Ahora podré ver  partidos de primera.


Es una maravilla tener a otro andaluz más en primera. Ya son 5. Nos faltaría el Recreativo y Córdoba(2ª División), y el Cádiz(2ªB). El Xerez, parece que finalmente va a desaparecer. Como ya le pasó a la UD Salamanca.

----------


## Luján

Por fín.

Después de un primer tiempo horroroso y de una segunda parte mediocre, España ha ganado, en los penaltis (otra vez) a Italia. La final, con Brasil.

----------


## aberroncho

> Es una maravilla tener a otro andaluz más en primera. Ya son 5. Nos faltaría el Recreativo y Córdoba(2ª División), y el Cádiz(2ªB). El Xerez, parece que finalmente va a desaparecer. Como ya le pasó a la UD Salamanca.


No te olvides del Jaén.......está a un paso de subir a 2ª A

----------


## Luján

Vaya basura de partido por parte de España. Brasil la anuló completamente.

Merecida victoria brasileira. Veremos en el mundial, también en Brasil.

Por otro lado, este año tenemos Eurobasket (http://www.eurobasket2013.org/en/default.asp) del 4 al 22 de septiembre. Antes, la preparatoria.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> No te olvides del Jaén.......está a un paso de subir a 2ª A


Cierto, que descuido.
Ya de hecho, es equipo de 2ª División.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Vaya basura de partido por parte de España. Brasil la anuló completamente.
> 
> Merecida victoria brasileira. Veremos en el mundial, también en Brasil.
> 
> Por otro lado, este año tenemos Eurobasket (http://www.eurobasket2013.org/en/default.asp) del 4 al 22 de septiembre. Antes, la preparatoria.


Repaso soberano de Brasil, nos vapulearon bien.
Ahora eso sí, vaya con el cono de Arbeloa y los remates para afuera de Torres.
Y ya lo del penalti de Ramos, la repera. Xavi lo sabía...

----------


## Luján

Los Sub-20 se quedan fuera de la lucha por el Mundial de Fútbol, al caer en cuartos ante Uruguay por 1-0 en la prórroga. La maldición de cuartos sigue vigente.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Los Sub-20 se quedan fuera de la lucha por el Mundial de Fútbol, al caer en cuartos ante Uruguay por 1-0 en la prórroga. La maldición de cuartos sigue vigente.


Y los iraquíes en semifinales... manda webbers  :Big Grin:

----------


## perdiguera

¿Y el Tour... Froome es mucho Froome para los españoles? Porque equipo tiene poco.

----------


## Luján

Nuestros foreros ciclistas están un poco desaparecidos.

Yo ya no sigo el Tour ni ninguna ronda ciclista, más que nada por el horario que tienen.

----------


## Luján

Me da por mirar Google Noticias deportivas y me encuentro estas tres "bellezas":

http://deportes.elpais.com/deportes/...64_156437.html




> *Cerco al amaño de partidos**La LFP expedienta a Racing y Hércules por su último encuentro, fraudulento para la UEFA**Es la primera vez que el presidente de la Liga insta una investigación así*



http://deportes.elpais.com/deportes/2013/07/09/actualidad/1373388559_234754.html




> *El balonmano se desangra**La desaparición del Atlético, campeón de Copa y subcampeón de Liga, es el golpe de gracia a un deporte que hace medio año se esperanzaba con el oro en el Mundial*



http://www.lasprovincias.es/v/20130711/deportes/valencia-bc/aguilar-claver-iran-eurobasket-20130711.html




> Juan Antonio Orenga mira hacia Valencia de cara a su primera gran cita como seleccionador: el Eurobasket que se disputará del 4 al 22 de septiembre en Eslovenia. Sin Pau Gasol, Juan Carlos Navarro ni Felipe Reyes, a Juan Antonio Orenga, se le complicó la lista para el campeonato.[...]


De todas ellas, la menos mala es la última, en la que me alegro por los nuevos seleccionados.

----------


## sergi1907

El técnico azulgrana presentó su dimisión esta tarde tras saber que ha recaído.

Barcelona. (Redacción).- Tito Vilanova ya no es entrenador del Barça. El técnico azulgrana ha presentado la dimisión esta tarde a la directiva del FC Barcelona al recaer por tercera vez de su enfermedad, un cáncer en la glándula parótida, y no se ha sentido con fuerzas para continuar con su trabajo como primer técnico del Barça. 

El anuncio se hará oficial oficial en la rueda de prensa convocada a las 20:30 de urgencia por Sandro Rosell y Andoni Zubizarreta, en la que anunciarán el nombre de su sustituto. Rubi, técnico del Girona la pasada campaña firmado este mismo verano la pasada campaña, es uno de los nombres que suena para asumir el relevo.

Tito Vilanova formó tándem con Pep Guardiola, de quien parece haberse distanciado, en el legendario Barça de las seis copas. Precisamente mientras era segundo de Guardiola, se le diagnosticó el cáncer que le mantuvo alejado de los terrenos de juego. 

Una vez se hizo cargo del primer equipo, Vilanova recayó de la enfermedad y se mantuvo cuatro meses alejado del primer equipo, que ganó la Liga de los 100 puntos, los 115 goles a favor y los 40 en contra. Durante ese tiempo le reemplazo Jordi Roura, quien cumplió en el cargo y declaró sentire "feliz" al regreso del técnico.

Tras su vuelta, sólo la lesión de Messi y la sobrecarga de determinados jugadores impidió que el equipo llegara más lejos en la Champions, donde cayó eliminado en semifinales ante el Bayern, porterior campeón de Europa y futuro club de Guardiola. 

El técnico azulgrana parecía en condiciones de afrontar la temporada 2013/14, pero una recaída en su enfermedad ha impedido que prosiguiera con su sueño.
En su última comparecencia pública, Vilanova precisamente habló de su enfermedad para lamentar el comportamiento de su amigo Guardiola mientras estuvo ingresado en Nueva York. "Cuando necesitaba a Pep, él creyó que no debía estar a mi lado", dijo. Fue cinco días después de que Guardiola acusara a la directiva de emplear la enfermedad de Vilanova en su contra.


http://www.lavanguardia.com/deportes...#ixzz2ZVmIm457

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pobrecillo. Mucho ánimo y que se recupere pronto.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¿Y el Tour... Froome es mucho Froome para los españoles? Porque equipo tiene poco.


Lo de Froome, ya veremos. Cada vez que lo veo atacar sentado, me recuerda a Cancellara y su famoso motor eléctrico en la bicicleta, y no soy el único que lo piensa. He visto bastante ciclismo, y jamás en mi vida he visto atacar a alguien sentado y reventar a los rivales como hace él, ni Indurain hacía eso, que los rompía a ritmo.

Curioso también lo de la bolsa en el Ventoux, los geles milagrosos y más cosas que se han visto estos días...

Más curioso aún es que cada vez se parece más a Armstrong, Froome también ha sufrido una enfermedad muy extraña...

El año pasado, Froome quedó en la Vuelta a más de 10 minutos de Alberto. En el Giro, Froome incluso tuvo que ser ayudado por una moto para poder subir el Mortirolo.


Mucho cambio en tan poco tiempo ¿no creéis?

Dicen que ha pasado 19 controles en este Tour. Armstrong también pasó muchos en esos 7 tours...

-----------------

Con respecto a lo de Tito, desearle mucho ánimo y fuerza para poder superar esa maldita enfermedad.

----------


## REEGE

El tour si que lo estoy viendo y como dice F. Lázaro, me parece tan raro esa forma de correr...
Y lo de la etapa de ayer que se escapó con Joaquin y el colombiano (que estreno de tour) y atacarles, que bien que no pudo con ellos y quedo tercero.
Me parece un poco orgulloso el Froome... :Mad: 
Y lo de doparse ya veremos cuando pasen unos meses si no hay noticias.

----------


## embalses al 100%

La Vuelta a España ha empezado hace dos o tres días.
El Viernes pasa por aquí, por Sevilla, la 7ª Etapa, así que iré a verla. A ver si puedo traer algunas fotillos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Me ha dao tiempo a verlo, y llegar a mi casa y ver la final de la etapa. Ha estado guapísimo. Estaba colocado en una curva que era un embudo y parecía que iban a entrar más lento, pero han pasado volando. A ver si esta noche, tengo un ratillo y pongo las fotos. 

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Por ahí, hay más fotos y mejores del paso de La Vuelta por Sevilla, pero aquí os voy a dejar las mías. Yo estaba colocado en una rotonda en la calle Moliní, así que veía la entrada y salida a la rotonda. Por ser un estrechamiento y además una zona de adoquines, pensaba que iban a entrar más despacito, pero la verdad es que entraron volando, madre mía, que velocidad.
El Grupo escapado, que eran 3, se me escaparon, le hice la foto al aire. Pero el Pelotón y la cabalgata de coches de equipo que iba detrás sí puede fotografiarlo bien. Bueno, me callo ya, y os dejo las fotos:

Por aquí llegarían...


Por aquí pasarían...


Y por aquí saldrían... (Como veis, había bastante gente).


Cabeza del Pelotón

----------


## embalses al 100%

Y nada, aquí para terminar los equipos. Que creo que había más coche que ciclistas.













Siguen pasando coches...




Y ya los últimos...


Y ya ahí, pues cogí yo mi bici del Sevici, y tiré para mi casa, para ver los últimos 10Km de la Etapa, que el final estuvo muy ajustado y se tuvo que ver por la foto Finish.

Saludos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Qué decir de Nadal... ya lo dijeron McEnroe y Sampras: "Éste tío es una bestia"

13 Grand Slams y 26 Masters 1000... y todavía está a mitad de su carrera  :EEK!: 

Anoche, otra auténtica exhibición de tenis ante Djokovic.

----------


## perdiguera

Noticias de la otra parte del mundo:
España pierde ante Rusia (1-5) la final del campeonato mundial FIFA de futbol playa celebrado en Tahití.
Nos pasaron por encima dicen fuentes de absoluta confianza, (porque vieron el partido)

----------


## F. Lázaro

No podemos ganar en todo... sino, no tendría emoción ninguna jaja.

Por cierto, no se comentó, pero la selección española ganó su 16º título mundial de hockey sobre patines y el 5º consecutivo al superar a Argentina en la final

Si fuese un deporte en el que dominase EEUU, ya hace tiempo que estaría en los JJOO.

----------


## perdiguera

> No podemos ganar en todo... sino, no tendría emoción ninguna jaja.
> 
> Por cierto, no se comentó, pero la selección española ganó su 16º título mundial de hockey sobre patines y el 5º consecutivo al superar a Argentina en la final
> 
> Si fuese un deporte en el que dominase EEUU, ya hace tiempo que estaría en los JJOO.


Lo que me comentan las fuentes es que Brasil no debió perder la semifinal con España y que Tahití tampoco con Rusia.

Al final Rusia, España, Tahití y Brasil fueron las cuatro primeras de 16 selecciones clasificadas. Por cierto el presidente de la federación mundial de este deporte es español, lo conocí hace poco allí. Estaba rodeado de un numeroso grupo de azafatas y federativos españoles y dos o tres federativos de habla inglesa y raza negra.

El hockey patines es un deporte que en número de federaciones que lo practican es minoritario y el COI se está negado a implantar deportes minoritarios. Lo mismo le ocurre al llamado fútbol americano, al rugby o al béisbol que no entran en los JJOO porque el número de naciones que lo practican no llega a la veintena. 

En su anhelo por universalizar los JJOO el COI ha retirado varios deportes olímpicos por falta de naciones, como la lucha grecorromana. Y tiene a otros bajo el punto de mira como el boxeo y la esgrima.

----------


## aberroncho

La FIFA ha declarado nulo el partido amistoso disputado ayer martes entre Sudáfrica y España  por haber realizado Vicente del Bosque  un cambio más de los permitidos.

El perjudicado ha sido Sudáfrica que deja de sumar un número importante de puntos para la clasificación mundial de selecciones, que ahora ocupa el puesto 61 y podía haber subido alguna posición.

Del Bosque apelando al Fair Play  consiguió que le autorizaran un séptimo cambio que no estaba permitido y dio entrada a Pepe Reina en lugar del lesionado Valdés.

¿¿Qué culpa tiene Sudáfrica de que del Bosque no gestionara bien los cambios y de que el árbitro permitiera el cambio??

Lamentable la gira de España por tierras africanas, con dos bolos que no han servido para nada…….bueno si, para hacer el ridículo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

*Acaba de terminar el combate Kiko Martínez - Jefrey Mathebula, con victoria del español por KO en el 9º asalto, reteniendo el cinturón de campeón del mundo.*

Y como viene siendo habitual, ninguna televisión se ha dignado a retransmitirlo, de vergüenza. Aquí sólo interesa Sálvame y demás programas de semejante índole  :Frown: 


Fuente: https://twitter.com/809Robert/status...645120/photo/1

----------


## perdiguera

El Real Madrid de baloncesto hace historia: 25 partidos seguidos sin perder; acaba de ganar 98-84 al Barcelona.

----------


## Luján

> El Real Madrid de baloncesto hace historia: 25 partidos seguidos sin perder; acaba de ganar 98-84 al Barcelona.


Ya hizo historia contra el Joventut hace un par de días. Lástima de que el clásico fuera hoy. Me lo he perdido. A ver si los de RTVE lo tienen en su web.

----------


## F. Lázaro

En TDP lo estaban repitiendo hace un rato.

De todas formas no te preocupes, supongo que como todo en TDP se hartarán de repetirlo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

*Nadal aplasta a Federer y vuelve a la final de Australia*









El español arrolló, una vez más, al suizo, al que sacó de la pista en tres sets por 7-6, 6-3 y 6-3. En la gran final del domingo (9:30 h) se las verá con Wawrinka.

http://www.as.com/tenis/open-austral...68_02_01_00125

----------

embalses al 100% (25-ene-2014)

----------


## F. Lázaro

*Michael Schumacher podría quedar en estado vegetativo permanente* 

*Uno de los médicos que le atiende asegura a un rotativo que si sobrevive no va a ser la misma persona*

Barcelona. (Redacción).- Ya han pasado 25 días desde que Michael Schumacher sufriera un duro accidente de esquí que le llevó a una situación "crítica" en la estación de esquí de Meribel, en los Alpes franceses por el que está en estado de coma inducido.

El equipo médico valora la posibilidad de sacarle del coma aunque el Dr. Richard Greenwood aseguró hace una semana que "si Michael Schumacher sobrevive, no va a ser Michael Schumacher.

El estado del piloto preocupa cada vez más debido al paso del tiempo. El diario 'Daily Mirror' aseguraba que el siete veces campeón del mundo está en "peligro de quedar en estado vegetativo permanente". El diario francés 'Le Point' recoge las últimas declaraciones de Jean-Marc Orgogozo, jefe de neurocirugía del Hospital Universitario de Burdeos: "Cada día, cada semana que se encuentre en estado de coma, la posibilidad de que la situación mejore disminuye".

Sin embargo, la familia del piloto se mantiene con esperanzas respecto a su recuperación. Su esposa recuerda que "es un luchador" y que no se dará por vencido y agradece a todo el mundo el apoyo que está recibiendo el piloto en un momento tan delicado.

http://www.lavanguardia.com/gente/20...ermanente.html

----------

embalses al 100% (25-ene-2014)

----------


## embalses al 100%

Es una pena...
El Káiser que tantas veces se ha jugado la vida en la F1 y que ahora por un accidente de esquí se vaya a quedar así, o peor...
Fuerza Schumi!!

----------


## Luján

Bronce para los chicos del balonmano. Ole por ellos.

Y hablando de Baloncesto, Mañana se acaba la última jornada de la primera ronda de la Liga Endesa (ACB), con casi todos los equipos ya clasificados para la Copa del Rey. Tengo que decir que estoy muy contento porque los dos representantes canarios están ahí arriba. El Granca (Hrebalife Gran Canaria) (11 victorias,5º) y el Tenerife -Laguna (Iberostar Tenerife) (9 victorias, 8º).

Los otros seis son, Real Madrid, que se sale con 17 victorias de 17 partidos, Valencia Basket (15), Barça (12), Unicaja (11), Cai Zaragoza (9) y Laboral Cutxa (9)

En dos fines de semana, la Copa, desde Málaga.

----------


## sergi1907

Los seguidores del Racing que acudieron al sardinero gritaron "no se juega, no se juega" | La Real Sociedad pasa a semifinales sin disputar el partido de vuelta

Barcelona, (Redacción y Europa Press).- El Racing de Santander saltó a El Sardinero para disputar el partido de vuelta de los cuartos de final de la Copa del Rey, ante la Real Sociedad, pero se retiró a los cincuenta segundos, una vez que se puso en juego el balón, como protesta por la no dimisión del actual Consejo de Administración.
Los jugadores del club cántabro, que avisaron a la Real Sociedad de lo que iba a acontecer minutos después, cumplieron con su promesa de no jugar si no llegaba a tiempo la dimisión del presidente Ángel Lavín Harry, que acudió a El Sardinero con normalidad para presenciar el partido en el palco.
Sin embargo, tras el pertinente calentamiento, ambas escuadras saltaron al césped a las 20.58 horas, dos minutos antes del duelo, y perfectamente ataviadas con sus indumentarias. El árbitro Gil Manzano reflejó la ocurrido y no puso trabas a la decisión de los jugadores montañeses.


Leer más: http://www.lavanguardia.com/deportes...#ixzz2rvNovM6K 

Entre unos y otros están matando el fútbol.

Espero que lo que han hecho estos jugadores sirva para algo, han sido un ejemplo a seguir, sin cobrar van líderes en su categoría y han llegado hasta aquí en la Copa

----------


## aberroncho

*Muere Luis Aragonés, a los 75 años de edad*

Sin duda una gran perdida para el mundo del fútbol y del deporte en general.

http://www.marca.com/2014/02/01/futbol/1391240884.html

----------


## FEDE

> *Muere Luis Aragonés, a los 75 años de edad*
> 
> Sin duda una gran perdida para el mundo del fútbol y del deporte en general.
> 
> http://www.marca.com/2014/02/01/futbol/1391240884.html


Para mi parecer el mejor entrenador español de todos los tiempos, ahora vendrán los reconocimientos a su trayectoria deportiva.
D.E.P.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Sin duda el más grande.
 Su hija estudió con un hijo mío, aunque no tuve ocasión de conocerle personalmente. 
 Aún recuerdo el gol a Maier y a él le debemos la construcción de la mejor selección del mundo, a pesar de toda la prensa que ahora le lame el trasero.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## aberroncho

> Sin duda el más grande.
>  Su hija estudió con un hijo mío, aunque no tuve ocasión de conocerle personalmente. 
>  Aún recuerdo el gol a Maier y* a él le debemos la construcción de la mejor selección del mundo*, a pesar de toda la prensa que ahora le lame el trasero.
> 
> Saludos. Miguel.


Yo también creo que Luis Aragonés ha sido el artífice de esta gran selección y a él le debemos que confiara en este grupo y los uniera para conseguir estos logros.
La única pega es que era un poco gruñón y cascarrabias...pero sin duda un gran hombre y gran entrenador. DEP

----------


## aberroncho

No ha tenido España mucha suerte en el sorteo del mundial de Baloncesto. Un grupo bastante duro......pero bueno si están todos los "NBA" y los "ACB" y jugando aquí, se puede hacer un buen papel.

http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/2047...al-baloncesto/

----------


## Luján

> No ha tenido España mucha suerte en el sorteo del mundial de Baloncesto. Un grupo bastante duro......pero bueno si están todos los "NBA" y los "ACB" y jugando aquí, se puede hacer un buen papel.
> 
> http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/2047...al-baloncesto/


¿Serbia, Francia, Brasil, Egipto e Irán dices que es un grupo duro? Brasil, Egipto e Irán prácticamente no cuentan. Serbia está mal (en cuartos del eurobasket perdieron contra España de 30). Francia es quizás la única que pueda dar algo de guerra en el grupo. Otra cosa son los cruces. Argentina, Grecia y Croacia pueden hacer daño.

Pero contrasta mucho con el grupo de Estados Unidos. Tienen un paseo. No hay ni un equipo en su grupo que pueda hacerles algo de frente. Solo un hipotético cruce con Eslovenia puede ser un escollo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Contador ha vuelto... menuda exhibición está dando en la Tirreno-Adriático. Esperemos que llegue mejor aún al Tour.




> *Alberto Contador destroza la carrera con un valiente ataque*
> 
> *Saltó a 32 km de meta y protagonizó una de sus más memorables exhibiciones. Ganó la etapa en solitario y es líder con 2:08 sobre Nairo Quintana.*
> 
> 
> 
> "Que ser valiente no salga tan caro, que ser cobarde no valga la pena", reza una canción de Joaquín Sabina ('Noches de Boda'). Casi nunca es así, pero los deseos del cantautor jiennense se cumplieron en la 5ª etapa de la Tirreno-Adriático. Contador recuperó su mejor versión, la espectacular, la del riesgo, la del gusto por la épica. Y ganó, la etapa, el liderato y prácticamente la carrera, que dejó sentenciada.
> 
> Alberto lanzó un ataque a 32 km de meta, en la ascensión al Passo Lanciano (1ª categoría), y dejó atrás a todos, pese a los esfuerzos del colombiano Quintana por estar a su altura. El líder Kwiatkowski quedó destrozado. Cuatro antes también lo había intentado, en respuesta a un demarraje de Igor Antón, pero Quintana si pudo responderle, a la segunda, no.
> ...

----------


## Luján

https://es.eurosport.yahoo.com/video...8403.html?vp=1

Alguna esperanza queda en el fútbol.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Lamentable... hay un refrán que dice algo así como que hay que tener cuidado al mear, puesto que te puedes mojar. Aplíqueselo señora.

Su prometido, no creo que sólo tome agua, Froome mejoró el tiempo de ascensión de Armstrong en el Ventoux, y ya sabemos cómo iba este último...




> *Michelle Cound, prometida de Chris Froome, lanzó un ataque en Twitter a Alberto Contador*, al parecer preocupada por el buen momento del madrileño, con cinco victorias en 2014 y líder en el País Vasco: *“Quizá un exdopado gane el Tour este año. Por lo menos estará cualificado para responder las preguntas sobre dopaje”.* Al ser cuestionado sobre el asunto en la meta de Dantxarinea, Contador se mostró extrañado por las palabras de Cound, pero no las valoró: “No haré comentarios”. Luego, *Danny Pate*, que participa en la Itzulia con Sky, hizo burla: *“Acabo de cenar un filetón en Irún”*.
> 
> http://ciclismo.as.com/ciclismo/2014...99_017013.html

----------


## sergi1907

El ex entrenador del Barça ha fallecido este viernes en la ciudad de Barcelona después de estar más de dos años luchando contra un cáncer.

25/04/2014 20:40
El barcelonismo ha recibido este viernes la peor y más dolorosa de las noticias: el fallecimiento de Tito Vilanova tras ser ingresado ayer de urgencia después de que su estado se agravara aceleradamente. La familia ha anunciado el triste desenlace.
El ex entrenador del Barça había acudido al Hospital Quirón el jueves por la mañana, donde fue ingresado tras unas pruebas por complicaciones gástricas. Los esfuerzos de los médicos resultaron sin embargo inútiles ante el avance final de la enfermedad que le fue detectada en 2011, un cáncer en la glándula parótida y Tito ha fallecido a las 18 horas del viernes.
Con el fallecimiento de Tito, el barcelonismo y el fútbol pierden a un profesional único, estimado y admirado al que la historia recordará como un extraordinario luchador y como un ganador, hoy convertido en el primer héroe del mejor Barça de la historia.
El Barça ha confirmado el fallecimiento de Vilanova a través del siguiente comunicado:
El FC Barcelona lamenta informar que Francesc 'Tito' Vilanova Bayo (Bellcaire d'Empordà, 17/09/1968 - Barcelona, 25/04/2014) nos ha dejado en el día de hoy, a la edad de 45 años.
El fallecimiento de quien fue nuestro entrenador se ha producido este tarde al no poder superar la enfermedad contra la que luchaba desde 2011. El Club quiere expresar el más sentido pésame a su familia, con el que comparte estos momentos de dolor junto con los socios, aficionados del FC Barcelona y todo el mundo del fútbol y el deporte. Por voluntad de la familia Vilanova, se ruega respecto a su deseo de vivir en la más estricta intimidad los momentos posteriores al deceso.
En las próximas horas, el FC Barcelona habilitará un espacio de condolencias en la tribuna principal del Camp Nou, abierta a quien quiera mostrar su recuerdo y afecto hacia la figura de Tito Vilanova. El Club informará puntualmente del horario de apertura de este espacio de condolencias, así como de la ceremonia religiosa que se celebrará en los próximos días.


http://www.mundodeportivo.com/201404...#ixzz2zvkPi0Tb

----------


## sergi1907

El Córdoba ha logrado este domingo el ascenso a la Liga BBVA 42 años después tras empatar 1-1 en el campo de la UD Las Palmas en el partido de vuelta de la eliminatoria por acompañar al Eibar y al Deportivo a la máxima categoría del fútbol español.
El equipo canario, que fue el que dominó el partido, llegó al tiempo añadido ganando por 1-0 gracias a un gol de Apoño en el minuto 48. Pero en el tiempo de prolongación un gran número de aficionados de la UD Las Palmas comenzó a saltar desde las gradas con la intención de saltar al terreno de juego para celebrar el triunfo canario. El árbitro tuvo que interrumpir varios minutos el juego por esa circunstancia. Y se armó un lío monumental en el estadio, con sillas volando, peleas entre aficionados de la UD Las Palmas y los agentes de seguridad intentando controlar la situación.
Pero en la reanudación, un gol de mexicano Uli Dávila en el minuto 93 dio el empate al Córdoba y el ascenso de su equipo a la máxima categoría del fútbol español. Hay que recordar que en el partido de ida el Córdoba y la UD Las Palmas empataron sin goles.

http://www.mundodeportivo.com/201406...410293862.html

ENHORABUENA A LOS CORDOBESES DEL FORO :Smile:

----------


## aberroncho

Gracias Sergi...yo estoy todavía que no me lo creo y aunque tuvimos mucha suerte al final, en el computo de los dos partidos creo que el Córdoba ha sido justo ganador. Ahí va nuestro himno que en los últimos días no se cuantas veces lo he escuchado y me he emocionado con él.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Lo dde este chico no tiene nombre... ni en nuestros mejores sueños pensábamos que podría suceder nunca, y sólo tiene 23 años.

Campeón de Europa de patinaje artístico por tercera vez consecutiva, no tiene rival ahora mismo en toda Europa, ni siquiera los rusos.




> Es el primero en lograrlo en 25 años
> *
> Javier Fernández gana el Europeo por tercera vez consecutiva*
> *
> Sacó más de 25 puntos a los rusos Maxim Kovtun y Sergei Voronov, plata y bronce
> Javier Raya acabó en la decimocuarta plaza
> *
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## REEGE

Impresionante la verdad F. Lázaro, es un genio el chico.

En Balonmano, no hubo suerte!!!  :Mad:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Lo del balonmano, en cuanto vi como empezó el partido ya me imaginaba como iba a acabar...

----------

